# Anything You've Ever Wanted To Know About Tiffany's



## TylerDurden

I've been posting on this forum for a few months now but I haven't made it known that I'm actually a salesperson at Tiffany's. Technically, I don't think we're supposed to speak on behalf of the company since it's a public relations issue. Anyway, I graduated from college a few months ago and I quit my job at Tiffany's after 3 1/2 years of working there because although Tiffany's is a great company to work for I absolutely hate retail.
I'll be moving to Europe in a couple of months and hopfully spending the next year or two traveling around the world (if I can afford it.)
So, if there is anything you've ever wanted to know about Tiffany's feel free to ask and I will answer your questions to the best of my knowledge. Now that I'm no longer an employee I can pretty much say whatever I want but I'll be sure not to give away any trade secrets so I don't get sued!


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow that is great to have an experienced Tiffanys SA here! My next wishlist item is the aquamarine legacy ring. Unfortunately it will not be anytime real soon. I have 3 questions though. When you have price increases, is it for ALL items or select pieces? Have you seen many increases on legacy rings? The one I tried on the other day cost $7600. How popular is this ring and which color is most popular? Thanks!


----------



## boston girl

Oh my *TylerDurden*, I bet you're going to be very, _very_ busy answering questions! First, congrats on your college graduation and for moving on to pursue you passions! I do have a question(s): How difficult is it to get a job at Tiffany? Do you need prior fine-jewelry sales experience?  And if hired, as a newbie, do you face a lot of sales competition or "office politics"?


----------



## jan228

What kind of discount do employees get? I knew a girl who worked there a few years ago and she got 30% off.


----------



## TylerDurden

Hokaplan said:


> Wow that is great to have an experienced Tiffanys SA here! My next wishlist item is the aquamarine legacy ring. Unfortunately it will not be anytime real soon. I have 3 questions though. When you have price increases, is it for ALL items or select pieces? Have you seen many increases on legacy rings? The one I tried on the other day cost $7600. How popular is this ring and which color is most popular? Thanks!



The price increase is usually for select pieces for example: one day it will be anywhere from $10-15 up on MOST silver pieces. Then maybe a month or two later it will be about a 5% increase for all fine jewelry and individual diamond pieces. This may happen 2-3 times a year (usually before christmas) however I don't see it happening much in the upcoming year since as I mentioned in previous posts we recently had price decreases on many diamond pieces.
Legacy rings are very popular and in general they are kind of in short supply throughout the company. The diamond legacy rings is the most popular but I think the colored stones are beautiful as well.


----------



## TylerDurden

boston girl said:


> Oh my *TylerDurden*, I bet you're going to be very, _very_ busy answering questions! First, congrats on your college graduation and for moving on to pursue you passions! I do have a question(s): How difficult is it to get a job at Tiffany? Do you need prior fine-jewelry sales experience?  And if hired, as a newbie, do you face a lot of sales competition or "office politics"?



Thank you for the congratulations, I'm excited for what the future has to offer. I personally didn't think it was very difficult to get a job there, however it was a very long process. I had about 4 interviews and it took about 6 weeks altogether. You have to list your experience for the past 5 years and they do an extensive background check. 
I didn't have any previous fine jewelry experience but I did have high-end retail experience, speaking a second language is also very helpful. I think the trick to getting into tiffany's is to start in a smaller market, trying to get into new york or beverly hills from the start could be nearly impossible as they make so much money there that no one ever leaves.
As for office politics, yes it can be tough. From my experience the older SP's who make a lot of money don't take kindly to new people and they do have a lot of pull because they perform well. It's kind of a double edged sword because if you want to perform you have to step on some toes, if you try to get along with everyone it may affect your sales. I say try and find a happy medium. In my opinion, and I'm sorry to say the company cares more about performance than customer service so I see a lot of SP's ignoring certain customers. Hopefully it's not like this at all stores.


----------



## TylerDurden

jan228 said:


> What kind of discount do employees get? I knew a girl who worked there a few years ago and she got 30% off.



That would be correct. 30% on most items, you can get a way bigger discount on discontinued items that are sold only to employees. Buying diamonds the discount is smaller and usually varies depending on the diamond, count on 10-15%


----------



## keodi

Hey TylerD Congratulations on graduating college and your upcoming move to Europe! it's pretty interesting that you mentioned the discount being bigger for items that are/were discontinued. I always thought that once the items were discontinued it's gone...Tiffany had so many cool sterling silver pieces that were discontinued it makes me wish I was an employee:shame:


----------



## elle tee

Hey TylerDurden, congrats on graduation and your upcoming move!  And thank you for sharing your expertise with us.  
I have a question about repairs.  I recently inherited a bowl that's been in the family for a while, ever since one of my grandfather's racehorses won it as a trophy in the 1970s.  It's super tarnished, and I noticed while trying to polish it that it is hallmarked Tiffany & Co. on the bottom.  Can I take it in to be polished?  I called the 800 number but the repairs dept was closed, and the woman I spoke to said they would want to look up purchase records for the item, which seemed odd to me since I've never had them ask for purchase records on anything I've brought in before.  Is it worth taking the bowl with me when I go to Fifth Ave. tomorrow, or will they decline to service it?


----------



## TylerDurden

elle tee said:


> Hey TylerDurden, congrats on graduation and your upcoming move!  And thank you for sharing your expertise with us.
> I have a question about repairs.  I recently inherited a bowl that's been in the family for a while, ever since one of my grandfather's racehorses won it as a trophy in the 1970s.  It's super tarnished, and I noticed while trying to polish it that it is hallmarked Tiffany & Co. on the bottom.  Can I take it in to be polished?  I called the 800 number but the repairs dept was closed, and the woman I spoke to said they would want to look up purchase records for the item, which seemed odd to me since I've never had them ask for purchase records on anything I've brought in before.  Is it worth taking the bowl with me when I go to Fifth Ave. tomorrow, or will they decline to service it?



It's hard to say since I've never dealt with anything of that sort, but from my experience a Tiffany employee can almost always tell if it's made by Tiffany just by looking at it so this is usually enough. Assuming that they do need to verify it at the very least you can leave it there while they verify that it is authentic. Worse case scenario, they will call you days later and say that they can't service it because the don't believe it is authentic (which I highly doubt) and then you will need to go back and pick it up. There will probably be a charge for the polishing and it might take a week or more however I am just estimating because I can't speak for how busy the other stores are.


----------



## peace43

Hi!  Is the Frank Gehry collection a big seller for Tiffany?  I don't really like any of the pieces in this collection, so I was wondering how well does the Gehry line sell for Tiffany?

Is the Else Peretti silver line of jewelry one of the best sellers?  (My favorite!) or does the Paloma Picasso line of silver jewelry sell better?

Also, does Tiffany have any new designers that they'll be introducing?

Thx!


----------



## boston girl

TylerDurden said:


> Thank you for the congratulations, I'm excited for what the future has to offer. I personally didn't think it was very difficult to get a job there, however it was a very long process. I had about 4 interviews and it took about 6 weeks altogether. You have to list your experience for the past 5 years and they do an extensive background check.
> I didn't have any previous fine jewelry experience but I did have high-end retail experience, speaking a second language is also very helpful. I think the trick to getting into tiffany's is to start in a smaller market, trying to get into new york or beverly hills from the start could be nearly impossible as they make so much money there that no one ever leaves.
> As for office politics, yes it can be tough. From my experience the older SP's who make a lot of money don't take kindly to new people and they do have a lot of pull because they perform well. It's kind of a double edged sword because if you want to perform you have to step on some toes, if you try to get along with everyone it may affect your sales. I say try and find a happy medium. In my opinion, and I'm sorry to say the company cares more about performance than customer service so I see a lot of SP's ignoring certain customers. Hopefully it's not like this at all stores.



Thanks for the feedback *TylerDurden*. I suppose not surprised to hear about the political games that might go on within the company (or many other high-end companies, for that matter). I've been shopping at Tiffany for many years, and could tell what the "SP's" thought of me by the prompt service--or lack of service--I received. As a jewelry designer myself, in this waning economy, I think about trying to migrate to the corporate jewelry world.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Congrats on graduating!

I got a silver necklace from there about 2 years ago. If I go in, will they clean it for free or do I have to pay?


----------



## peace43

margaritaxmix said:


> Congrats on graduating!
> 
> I got a silver necklace from there about 2 years ago. If I go in, will they clean it for free or do I have to pay?



Tiffany will charge you for polishing the silver necklace.  Not sure how much and they would send it out to be polished.  Try purchasing a silver polishing cloth and polish the necklace yourself - it won't take long to polish.


----------



## aquablueness

YAY! thanks for being here and starting this thread. i'm going to LOVE this thread so much!


----------



## elle tee

Well I took my bowl in today and they accepted it with no problems.... except it's almost $100 to polish it!  It's pretty scratched up, though, so it needs some professional attention, after this I can do it myself.  Thanks for the info, TD.


----------



## arkouneo

Do you have any stories to share?  Preferably funny or horror ones.


----------



## csewallh

I'm also curious to know how well the Frank Gehry line sells, does Elsa Peretti sell more? 
I  Elsa Peretti's designs. Also did you ever had anyone try to haggle on prices?


----------



## blingaling

Congrats and wishing you the very best on all of your future endeavors!


----------



## TylerDurden

peace43 said:


> Hi!  Is the Frank Gehry collection a big seller for Tiffany?  I don't really like any of the pieces in this collection, so I was wondering how well does the Gehry line sell for Tiffany?
> 
> Is the Else Peretti silver line of jewelry one of the best sellers?  (My favorite!) or does the Paloma Picasso line of silver jewelry sell better?
> 
> Also, does Tiffany have any new designers that they'll be introducing?
> 
> Thx!



The Frank Gehry collection was doing really well when it first came out but it has really died down in my opinion. I personally think it's because they don't market it well enough and for some reason they discontinued all the good designs and kept all the junk ones. But my perspective is based off of just my store, so it could be popular in one region and not in another. I have a feeling though that they don't put much thought into their decisions to discontinue a particular piece. 
I would say Peretti is the best of all the designer sales-wise but I have a feeling that it also depends on the part of the world you're in. Also we tend to see sales coming in waves, meaning it's popular for a while, then it dies down, and then it's popular again. I haven't heard of any new designers coming up and I doubt there will be any very soon. Before Gehry was Picasso which was like 30 years ago


----------



## TylerDurden

csewallh said:


> I'm also curious to know how well the Frank Gehry line sells, does Elsa Peretti sell more?
> I  Elsa Peretti's designs. Also did you ever had anyone try to haggle on prices?



People try to haggle on prices pretty often but we don't lower our prices unless it's a pretty significant piece, usually $100k plus.


----------



## TylerDurden

margaritaxmix said:


> Congrats on graduating!
> 
> I got a silver necklace from there about 2 years ago. If I go in, will they clean it for free or do I have to pay?



They will usually dip it in silver cleaner and and steam it for free. To actually polish it there is a charge and it may need to be sent away. Unfortunately I can't give you a definite answer on this because Tiffany's does not have a consistent policy in regard to this. It could vary from store to store, and it's pretty annoying because I always felt that they should have a consistent policy so that all customers get the same experience.
I would recommend going into the store and asking them to "dip" it and there shouldn't be a charge. If you ask them to polish it they may charge you and you might have to leave it overnight at the very least


----------



## ginag

Congratulations on graduating and thanks for starting this thread! 

I bought the pendant in my avatar, but think it might be too long. I paid for extra length; does Tiffany charge for shortening as well? Either way, is it something they can do in-house, or would they have to send it away? I also think that the pendant is 'catching 'on the chain every now and again; is it something they can look at or would it be more trouble than it's worth?


----------



## TylerDurden

ginag said:


> Congratulations on graduating and thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> I bought the pendant in my avatar, but think it might be too long. I paid for extra length; does Tiffany charge for shortening as well? Either way, is it something they can do in-house, or would they have to send it away? I also think that the pendant is 'catching 'on the chain every now and again; is it something they can look at or would it be more trouble than it's worth?



When you buy a pendant brand new they will shorten it for free. If you have it lengthened and want to shorten it again I think there is a charge but I'm not sure because I've never done that before. In any case it should be a small charge (no more than $20.) Tiffany's doesn't have a jeweler in the store but some stores have a jeweler in the same city so it could just take a few days to have done. If no jeweler in the same city, has to be sent to NY and could take a couple weeks.


----------



## barcreperie

Tyler, have you heard any rumblings of Tiffany re-evaluating their 'no promotions, no discounts' policy?  There sales are dismal and their stock is headed south in this economy, and I'm wondering if Tiffany is nimble enough to adapt to a new economic climate.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## letsgoshopping

Regarding getting the extra length on a necklace, how much does that usually cost for silver pieces?


----------



## kookai-lola

Congrats on graduating, it's a wonderful accomplishment...

I am wondering if Tiffany's allows ring upgrades. I got my e-ring there three years ago (classic Tiffany setting) and my DH mentioned that he is thinking we should upgrade my ring. 

I am too lazy to call customer service and found your thread and thought I would ask... Thanks, in advance, for your help


----------



## Nancy in VA

Congratulations on graduating.
I was wondering if you have any interesting stories about your customers?  Were there ever really wealthy people who dressed sloppily?  Were the SAs rude to them?  How do you size up a customer when they walk in?  I used to live in Princeton and all the rich people there dressed shabbily - no one showed off their wealth.


----------



## kathyinjapan

kookai-lola said:


> I am wondering if Tiffany's allows ring upgrades. I got my e-ring there three years ago (classic Tiffany setting) and my DH mentioned that he is thinking we should upgrade my ring.



Hey, yes they do offer upgrades. This is what my SA told me:


> Yes, T&Co does offer a one time upgrade on Engagement rings. The upgrade has to be twice the price of the original purchase (if the original price is $10,000 the upgrade has to be $20.000). There is a service fee also that can be up to 15%. This amount  would be subtracted from the price of your ring. The balance would then be applied to the new purchase.  We would also need the lab report, valuation, etc with your ring at time of upgrade.




hope this helps! What are you thinking of upgrading to? Just a bigger carat size or a change of style?


----------



## TylerDurden

barcreperie said:


> Tyler, have you heard any rumblings of Tiffany re-evaluating their 'no promotions, no discounts' policy?  There sales are dismal and their stock is headed south in this economy, and I'm wondering if Tiffany is nimble enough to adapt to a new economic climate.  Any thoughts on this?



I haven't heard anything of the sort and personally I think it would be a bad idea. Not discounting your products is actually a very smart marketing move and it builds brand the brand's image. It is safe to say that the Tiffany brand is one of their best assets and discounting their products could undermine this. This strategy also works well for a lot of brands such as LV and Bose


----------



## TylerDurden

letsgoshopping said:


> Regarding getting the extra length on a necklace, how much does that usually cost for silver pieces?



On a regular size pendant cable chain it is $15 for the first inch and one dollar for each additional inch. Necklaces cost more and the price can usually be calculated by taking the price of the necklace and dividing it by the number of inches that the necklace is. So if you have a $200 necklace and it is 16" then it would be $13 for each inch you would like to add to it.


----------



## ecmf

Hey congrats on graduating,

I know that these days the quality and craftsmanship in almost everything is nothing like it used to be and was wondering if you had seen many faulty items working at tiffany's? If so what should we look out for?  thanks a million


----------



## kookai-lola

kathyinjapan said:


> Hey, yes they do offer upgrades. This is what my SA told me:
> 
> 
> hope this helps! What are you thinking of upgrading to? Just a bigger carat size or a change of style?
> [/color][/size][/font]


 
Thank you so much for sharing this with me. 

Too be honest, I am not sure what my DH has in mind. He can be quite particular when it comes to these things. If it's up to me, I want to increase my carat size and possibly change the style of my ring. Not sure which setting I like the best, though. I loved the lucida when it first came out but now I like the novo and the legacy. I choose the classic because it looked the best on my finger and my DH liked that one. Oh, the decisions.... 

Have you upgraded yourself or were you just inquiring into it for the future?


----------



## kathyinjapan

Something to keep in mind for the future  I've had my e-ring for about the same number of years as you and I'm not quite ready to part with it so soon


----------



## mjlover1977

Tyler - i have to agree with you on the not discounting thing. From a marketing POV its the quickest way to 'devalue' your brand by discounting your product. And after being in the Sydney store i can tell you, no one has told those people of the recession! The place was PACKED!


----------



## deleckidesign

Just a quick question about shipping when ordering from the website.

I ordered a RTT heart lock and the cheapest ground shipping was $15! Why so high? Is this just because they know people that don't live near a store will pay it?

I'm not complaining too much because I paid it...just wondering! I expected maybe $7 or $8.


----------



## jan228

I'm always curious about how things work behind the scenes. Here's some more questions for you:

Do Tiffany SAs earn commission on purchases? 

What stations are typically better for a SA trying to hit their numbers: the platinum/diamond section or the sterling/gold section? 

How often do you see people making major purchases (like an engagement ring) every week?


----------



## mariah9999

This is such an interesting thread!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## TokidokiPeanut

My sister said she talked with a jeweler at another jewelry store and they said they order from the same company that makes Tiffany jewelry. I said no way, Tiffany makes all their jewelry. Who's right? Is it all really the same just with a Tiffany stamp?


----------



## kathyinjapan

Hi Tyler, how often would you suggest one takes their e-ring/wedding band in for cleaning and to have the setting checked? I usually take it in whenever I feel they start to get a bit dirty.. which is usually every 6 months but I'm not sure if that's too frequent or not? thanks!


----------



## sedmackay

Great questions!

Jen


----------



## Nancy in VA

Tyler - well - any good stories about the customers or what the SA's say about them?  You dont have to name names

Tiffanys merchandise does not appeal to me - way overpriced - I can get much better deals elsewhere.


----------



## TylerDurden

Hey ladies. I'm trying to keep up with all the questions but there are so many! I'm in the process of moving right now, maybe I should have started this thread later. I'll definitely be able to be more involved starting on wednesday.

As for interesting stories, I can't think of any yet but I'll put some thought into it. Maybe I'll write about some of the famous people I helped...


----------



## TylerDurden

deleckidesign said:


> Just a quick question about shipping when ordering from the website.
> 
> I ordered a RTT heart lock and the cheapest ground shipping was $15! Why so high? Is this just because they know people that don't live near a store will pay it?
> 
> I'm not complaining too much because I paid it...just wondering! I expected maybe $7 or $8.



I don't know why the company chose that number but they do ship everything via UPS so it is slightly more expensive than USPS. I guess it is kind of an "umbrella price" that should balance out the higher costs of shipping to further away places. The advantage to UPS though is it is insured and it comes with a tracking number. FYI they charge $20 for second day air and $25 for next day air


----------



## londonChanel

Tyler! I have some questions. We recently bought the Elsa Peretti single diamond necklace at Selfridge Tiffany & Co. The chain is not very shiny. Would this be platinum or silver? I also got the Pearls by the Yard necklace, which is very shiny. Which is platinum and which is silver?

Next Question: I also got the 7 diamond Celebration platinum ring. Simply gorgeous and I can't quit staring at it. I think Tiffany uses 95% platinum. Will a 90% platinum engagement ring match this color at all? I have to get my diamond reset to match the Celebration ring. 

Congrats! And thanks.
lC


----------



## londonChanel

Actually Tyler, my new band is the 7 diamond shared setting.  so pretty.


----------



## TylerDurden

jan228 said:


> I'm always curious about how things work behind the scenes. Here's some more questions for you:
> 
> Do Tiffany SAs earn commission on purchases?
> 
> What stations are typically better for a SA trying to hit their numbers: the platinum/diamond section or the sterling/gold section?
> 
> How often do you see people making major purchases (like an engagement ring) every week?



Yes Tiffany SAs do earn commission although it isn't a very high percentage, I would say it is average for the industry. We do have a pretty decent hourly pay and if you are a good salesperson you can earn a very good living. I think the top SPs in the company earn six figures. 

From what I've seen people tend to shy away selling silver since it can take just as much if not more time as a higher ticket item for a much smaller payout. Personally if I worked in a store such as NY or South Coast Plaza where you have customers waiting in line I'd be happy to sell silver all day.

Major purchases like engagement rings happen every day. I'm sure some stores sell engagement rings by the dozen everyday while other stores might just sell a few a day, just depends on the market I guess.


----------



## aquablueness

TylerDurden said:


> Hey ladies. I'm trying to keep up with all the questions but there are so many! I'm in the process of moving right now, maybe I should have started this thread later. I'll definitely be able to be more involved starting on wednesday.
> 
> As for interesting stories, I can't think of any yet but I'll put some thought into it. Maybe I'll write about some of the famous people I helped...


 

can't wait to hear


----------



## TFFC

Thanks for starting this thread Tyler. I can't help but wonder whether you've had anyone request to re-act the opening scene of _Sweet Home Alabama_? In case you haven't seen it, a man blind folds his girlfriend only to lead her into Tiffany's and when he takes the blindfold off to all the lights turning on. She then gets to choose whatever ring she wants. 

Have you ever had any proposals along those lines?


----------



## TylerDurden

ecmf said:


> Hey congrats on graduating,
> 
> I know that these days the quality and craftsmanship in almost everything is nothing like it used to be and was wondering if you had seen many faulty items working at tiffany's? If so what should we look out for?  thanks a million



Actually no. In the 3+ years I've worked there I've only seen a handful of brand new pieces that were defective. There have been items that were recalled because customers were coming back to say that they do not wear well but even then I haven't personally seen it. I am very disappointed with the company's originality though. Sometimes I wonder if they are even trying when they design new products. It's seems like more and more they make pieces just for the sake of making it. In those cases I can't understand why someone would pay a premium to have a Tiffany's piece when they could get something similar at a cheaper price. After all aren't the timeless designs one of the main reasons why people buy Tiffany's?


----------



## TylerDurden

TokidokiPeanut said:


> My sister said she talked with a jeweler at another jewelry store and they said they order from the same company that makes Tiffany jewelry. I said no way, Tiffany makes all their jewelry. Who's right? Is it all really the same just with a Tiffany stamp?



Tiffany doesn't make all of their jewelery. I think something like 80% is actually made  by Tiffany's and the rest is made by vendors. This actually makes sense though since it is not economically realistic for them to make all of their products. Some countries have competitive advantages at making certain things and it costs less to have them make it than to make it in-house. More and more now days you will find this to be true. Almost every type of product or component in a product is made by somebody somewhere who specializes in making that product. One exception that I've heard of is Rolex which makes like 99% of everything that goes into their watches.


----------



## TylerDurden

kathyinjapan said:


> Hi Tyler, how often would you suggest one takes their e-ring/wedding band in for cleaning and to have the setting checked? I usually take it in whenever I feel they start to get a bit dirty.. which is usually every 6 months but I'm not sure if that's too frequent or not? thanks!



2-3 times a year sounds about right. Honestly you could never take it in too much but at the same time it's not feasible to take it in every month so I think twice a year is safe enough that you won't have to worry about anyting going wrong.


----------



## TylerDurden

londonChanel said:


> Tyler! I have some questions. We recently bought the Elsa Peretti single diamond necklace at Selfridge Tiffany & Co. The chain is not very shiny. Would this be platinum or silver? I also got the Pearls by the Yard necklace, which is very shiny. Which is platinum and which is silver?
> 
> Next Question: I also got the 7 diamond Celebration platinum ring. Simply gorgeous and I can't quit staring at it. I think Tiffany uses 95% platinum. Will a 90% platinum engagement ring match this color at all? I have to get my diamond reset to match the Celebration ring.
> 
> Congrats! And thanks.
> lC



If both are brand new then silver will always be shinier than platinum. I think the pearls by the yard design only comes in silver so that one is probably silver. As for the open heart, I think the platinum open heart design comes with more than one diamond in it so if it's just a single diamond (maybe one on each side) then it is silver. You can look at the chain and if it says 925 on the clasp then it's silver, if it says 950 than it's platinum. 
Sometimes if a silver piece is not stored properly in the anti-tarnish paper that it is shipped to the stores in it may discolor a little bit and look more like platinum rather than have the shine that silver normally has. Also if it is less than $500 it is probably silver. Most platinum pieces from Tiffany's are in the $1000 range.
I'm sorry but I've never seen 90% platinum before and I suppose the color is determined by the other metals that are used in the setting. I would think that the color difference would be negligible.


----------



## TylerDurden

TFFC said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Tyler. I can't help but wonder whether you've had anyone request to re-act the opening scene of _Sweet Home Alabama_? In case you haven't seen it, a man blind folds his girlfriend only to lead her into Tiffany's and when he takes the blindfold off to all the lights turning on. She then gets to choose whatever ring she wants.
> 
> Have you ever had any proposals along those lines?



None at my store. I think I've heard of it happening at the NY store. Really something like that would be way more impactful anyway. I have had customers propose at my store though. Also since something like that could pose a security problem I think Tiffany's would only do it for a significant size purchase.


----------



## Honey228

Hello Tyler,

What an interesting thread!  I have a silver 1837 ring that I've had for a couple of years.  I wore it on my index finger, but I would like to wear it on my ring finger.  Can I still take it into Tiffany's to be resized and polished (there are scratches)?  I don't have a receipt since it was a gift.  How much would this cost?


----------



## ramonaquimby

What's the difference between "dipping" and "polishing"?  I understand that the process is different but how about in terms of actually getting the jewelry clean?  I don't usually wear jewelry so my Frank Gehry pendant looks really sad and tarnished .

Also, I've heard if you pay in cash then you can usually negotiate not paying tax.  Does this only work on big ticket items like engagement rings?


----------



## TylerDurden

Honey228 said:


> Hello Tyler,
> 
> What an interesting thread!  I have a silver 1837 ring that I've had for a couple of years.  I wore it on my index finger, but I would like to wear it on my ring finger.  Can I still take it into Tiffany's to be resized and polished (there are scratches)?  I don't have a receipt since it was a gift.  How much would this cost?



Unfortunately that design cannot be resized. Hopefully the size difference is not to great. If this is the case you can take it into Tiffany's and they can add "shots" to the ring. Basically what they do is solder a little metal pellet onto the inside of the ring which will take up some space so your ring will fit you better on your smaller finger. To add shots I believe it is $5/each, and to service a Tiffany item you don't need a receipt.


----------



## TylerDurden

ramonaquimby said:


> What's the difference between "dipping" and "polishing"?  I understand that the process is different but how about in terms of actually getting the jewelry clean?  I don't usually wear jewelry so my Frank Gehry pendant looks really sad and tarnished .
> 
> Also, I've heard if you pay in cash then you can usually negotiate not paying tax.  Does this only work on big ticket items like engagement rings?



The polishing process is more thorough than dipping. It involves a polishing machine and in some cases may need to be sent to NY (it used to be done in the stores but they got rid of the machines to cut costs.) Dipping is usually sufficient for a light cleaning, if it's badly tarnished I would recommend polishing.
I've never heard of anyone getting a discount by paying in cash at our stores. If it has been done it would probably have been on big ticket items. Keep in mind the only advantage for Tiffany's in accepting cash is they don't have to pay the credit card company the 2% fee for the transaction. So if you pay cash and they knock off the tax they still lose 4% (assuming your tax rate is 6%.) In my humble opinion, it would only be beneficial for Tiffany's to give customers a 1% discount should they pay in cash.


----------



## amy.rachele

Hi, I got a RTT tag necklace and RTT heart tag charm bracelet for Christmas and I was wondering what sort of polishing cloth I should buy. Is the tiffany and co cloth the same as others I can buy in another jewellery store for less or is it top quality and finer and wouln't scratch the silver as much whilst polishing the items nicely?

I have a blue cloth I bought about 4 years ago to polish my silver flute (instrument) but I have looked at the cloth and the weave looks slightly coarse (I realise it has to be lightly abrasive to clean the jewellery).


----------



## TylerDurden

amy.rachele said:


> Hi, I got a RTT tag necklace and RTT heart tag charm bracelet for Christmas and I was wondering what sort of polishing cloth I should buy. Is the tiffany and co cloth the same as others I can buy in another jewellery store for less or is it top quality and finer and wouln't scratch the silver as much whilst polishing the items nicely?
> 
> I have a blue cloth I bought about 4 years ago to polish my silver flute (instrument) but I have looked at the cloth and the weave looks slightly coarse (I realise it has to be lightly abrasive to clean the jewellery).



Sorry I've never tried another polish cloth so I don't know the difference. Tiffany's does, however, only recommend that you use their polish cloth for cleaning Tiffany jewelry. I assume this is because they can't say for sure how well other brands work or whether they would damage Tiffany  jewelry or not. A Tiffany silver polish cloth is only $5 though and you can feel confident knowing that it is the best one for your jewelry.


----------



## pursemember

are the blue book items (not current but i think 1 year back)one off pieces or can they be replicated by tiffanys if one lives in another country of where the first (original)one was bought ? 
i know each gem is unique so it won´t be 100% identical but i hope you know what i wanted to ask


----------



## central_place

thank you Tyler. The thread is interesting and helpful. I have a question:

Are the jewelry designed by elsa pretti or picasso, etc have a significant higher mark up than the non-name jewelry and also will retain a higher value if you want to sell it later? 

Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

lilach said:


> are the blue book items (not current but i think 1 year back)one off pieces or can they be replicated by tiffanys if one lives in another country of where the first (original)one was bought ?
> i know each gem is unique so it won´t be 100% identical but i hope you know what i wanted to ask



Yeah I'm pretty sure they can be replicated. Unless they otherwise specify that it is a limited edition they can probably make another one for you. Keep in mind most of those pieces are in the 6 figure range so I'm sure they would have no problem making another one to sell to you. Besides, to my knowledge they make 1 or 2 and once they sell it they make 1 or 2 more so there could be a wait while they make another one for you but I'm pretty sure it can be done. Just contact a store and if the SP there isn't knowledgeable enough then contact the NY store.


----------



## TylerDurden

central_place said:


> thank you Tyler. The thread is interesting and helpful. I have a question:
> 
> Are the jewelry designed by elsa pretti or picasso, etc have a significant higher mark up than the non-name jewelry and also will retain a higher value if you want to sell it later?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes the designer pieces do have a higher price point. Although it is hard to say by how much. To give you a point of reference, the two heart mini RTT pendant is $100 and the mini open heart pendant is $145. I really could not speculate as to whether it would retain a higher value later. I guess in theory it would but it is usually things that are rare that command a higher resale value such as a rare watch. Many Tiffany pieces are mass produced so in my opinion it wouldn't be worth more. I really wouldn't consider jewelry as a good investment because you can't really sell it for the market value of the metal or gemstone, especially since Tiffany designs are priced way above the market value.


----------



## sil

Great thread, thanks TylerDurden for answering all these questions!  

It has been mentioned here from other tpf'ers that some customers have the benefits of a "Tiffany Register Benefits Card". How does one obtain this benefit card?  

We purchased all our wedding jewelry and a few other pieces from Tiffany's and our SA had never hinted at such benefits. When we were having some engraving done to some silver pieces I wanted to inquire (as free engraving for life is apparently one of the perks) but I didn't want to seem gauche. 

We have literally spent tens of thousands of $$ at Tiffany's within a year and I'm just curious as to what I didn't do to qualify for the Tiffany Register Benefits Card??? 

  Thanks in advance! 
(...so appreciative for your reply )


----------



## mjlover1977

hey there - one question ive been dying to ask ... my silver mesh (somerset) ring ... how do i clean it up? Its hard to clean in the mesh so those bits are still tarnished ... i love the way they look when brand new but mine (ive had it for 8 years!) is darker.


----------



## SimoneR

Have the Jean Schlumberger rings gone down in quality in terms of the materials used over the years?  Are the diamonds used in Tiffany's smaller pieces (e.g. a Schlumberger band ring) worth the price?

Is the cut the same for all round diamonds used in pieces - small or large?  I was quite surprised to learn that the smaller stones in some pieces weren't great quality or color.  As a comparison, I have a Pomellato piece with a pave band that is absolutely brilliantly white & seriously shiny.

I love the brilliance of the large round Tiffany solitaires, but I understand similar or identical cuts can be found elsewhere without the Tiffany sticker price.  Is this true & if so, where & what should I be looking for?  Does Tiffany cut in-house or via a vendor?

Thank you so much!  I can't wait to hear the responses


----------



## TylerDurden

Hey ladies I just got my final paycheck from Tiffany's today and they screwed me out of my health and fitness reimbursement. In case you don't know what that means, one of the benefits of working at Tiffany's is they will reimburse you for 50% of any fitness related expenses, such as a gym membership. I submitted a form for reimbursement for $260 in December and expected it in my last paycheck but never received it.
What does this mean for you? Well before this I was holding back certain information that probably shouldn't be revealed by a former employee. Now that I have been spited however I will answer any question you ask, NO MATTER HOW SENSITIVE! Feel free to ask away and I will try to keep up with all of the questions.


----------



## Mininana

does that mean they reimburse you for possible plastic surgeries and such? May I ask what's minimum wage/pay at tiffany? I always wondered how much these ladies make and why they can be majorly mean at times to customers

Also, what is the comission? does it depend on product? or is it a set comission for everyone? or varies by range?


----------



## jan228

TylerDurden said:


> Hey ladies I just got my final paycheck from Tiffany's today and they screwed me out of my health and fitness reimbursement. In case you don't know what that means, one of the benefits of working at Tiffany's is they will reimburse you for 50% of any fitness related expenses, such as a gym membership. I submitted a form for reimbursement for $260 in December and expected it in my last paycheck but never received it.
> What does this mean for you? Well before this I was holding back certain information that probably shouldn't be revealed by a former employee. Now that I have been spited however I will answer any question you ask, NO MATTER HOW SENSITIVE! Feel free to ask away and I will try to keep up with all of the questions.



What *certain information* did you feel you had to hold back?


----------



## Phillyfan

TylerDurden - Give them a chance! Maybe you'll receive reinbursement in a separate check. Why don't you call? I think you have a chance of still getting it.


----------



## jan228

Hokaplan said:


> TylerDurden - Give them a chance! Maybe you'll receive reinbursement in a separate check. Why don't you call? I think you have a chance of still getting it.



Shush, I want the dirt!


----------



## peace43

TylerDurden said:


> Hey ladies I just got my final paycheck from Tiffany's today and they screwed me out of my health and fitness reimbursement. In case you don't know what that means, one of the benefits of working at Tiffany's is they will reimburse you for 50% of any fitness related expenses, such as a gym membership. I submitted a form for reimbursement for $260 in December and expected it in my last paycheck but never received it.
> What does this mean for you? Well before this I was holding back certain information that probably shouldn't be revealed by a former employee. Now that I have been spited however I will answer any question you ask, NO MATTER HOW SENSITIVE! Feel free to ask away and I will try to keep up with all of the questions.




I would recommend calling Tiffany's to get your missing reimbursement straightened out.  Does the reimbursement normally appear on your payroll checks or it separate?  Just call them - don't assume that it was malicious.

Did you keep a copy of your form/receipts for the reimbursement?

By the way, I love your thread!!  Thanks for taking the time to answer everyone's questions regarding Tiffany!!! I have around 30 piece of Tiffany silver jewelry and love all of them!!!  I especially like the Elsa Peretti line of jewelry.  Very sculptural!!


----------



## reitrac

*TylerDurden,*

*I luv this thread!*
*Thank you for sharing something abt Tiffany we don't usually get to know.*
*Hope* *your reimbursement will be sent to you shortly *

*One wealthy lady I know actually gets discount on everything. 
May I ask how much $$ one has to spend within one year to become a Tiffany VIP or a VVIP?*
*TIA!*


----------



## TylerDurden

sil said:


> Great thread, thanks TylerDurden for answering all these questions!
> 
> It has been mentioned here from other tpf'ers that some customers have the benefits of a "Tiffany Register Benefits Card". How does one obtain this benefit card?
> 
> We purchased all our wedding jewelry and a few other pieces from Tiffany's and our SA had never hinted at such benefits. When we were having some engraving done to some silver pieces I wanted to inquire (as free engraving for life is apparently one of the perks) but I didn't want to seem gauche.
> 
> We have literally spent tens of thousands of $$ at Tiffany's within a year and I'm just curious as to what I didn't do to qualify for the Tiffany Register Benefits Card???
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> (...so appreciative for your reply )


Hi, Tiffany's doesn't actually issue a card anymore but once you reach a certain spending level they should send you something in the mail explaining the benefits of the TR (Tiffany Register) program. It sounds to me that you have at least reached the silver level which involves spending $10,000 in a rolling 36 month period. Besides free machine engraving you should also get free ground shipping and some other perks that I can't remember. 
The other levels are gold, platinum, and diamond and in order to reach those levels you have to reach a certain spending amount within the 36 month period.
If you have a particular SP that you work with, ask them to find out what your TR level is and what the benefits are. I wouldn't feel bad for asking since Tiffany's computer systems are very archaic and many times the SP's won't even know that you are a TR unless they have a relationship with you. They can find out though if you ask. Keep in mind to continue getting those benefits you have to spend $10k within the next 36 months. Not neccesarily cheaper but if you spend that anyway then I guess it's no big deal. I highly recommend that you find a SP that you like and continue to work with them because you may start to get invited to fancy dinners and parties....on TIffany's of course.


----------



## TylerDurden

reitrac said:


> *TylerDurden,*
> 
> *I luv this thread!*
> *Thank you for sharing something abt Tiffany we don't usually get to know.*
> *Hope* *your reimbursement will be sent to you shortly *
> 
> *One wealthy lady I know actually gets discount on everything.
> May I ask how much $$ one has to spend within one year to become a Tiffany VIP or a VVIP?*
> *TIA!*



See above post. Normally Tiffany's only gives discounts on high ticket items. I've never seen anyone get a discount on a silver item unless they have a corporate account, which you can apply for if you have a business. The TFB (Tiffany For Business) accounts will give you a 20% discount on most things but not pieces with gemstones in them.


----------



## TylerDurden

mjlover1977 said:


> hey there - one question ive been dying to ask ... my silver mesh (somerset) ring ... how do i clean it up? Its hard to clean in the mesh so those bits are still tarnished ... i love the way they look when brand new but mine (ive had it for 8 years!) is darker.



That is a hard piece to clean.The best you can do is to use Tiffany silver polish and a soft cloth. If that's not good enough then take it into a Tiffany store and ask them to polish it for you. It should cost you $5 and they can do a much better job, although it will probably never look like new again.


----------



## icebergmb

TylerDurden said:


> I've been posting on this forum for a few months now but I haven't made it known that I'm actually a salesperson at Tiffany's. Technically, I don't think we're supposed to speak on behalf of the company since it's a public relations issue. Anyway, I graduated from college a few months ago and I quit my job at Tiffany's after 3 1/2 years of working there because although Tiffany's is a great company to work for I absolutely hate retail.
> I'll be moving to Europe in a couple of months and hopfully spending the next year or two traveling around the world (if I can afford it.)
> So, if there is anything you've ever wanted to know about Tiffany's feel free to ask and I will answer your questions to the best of my knowledge. Now that I'm no longer an employee I can pretty much say whatever I want but I'll be sure not to give away any trade secrets so I don't get sued!


Hi, I have an Elsa Peretti platinum wire ring that was given as a gift.  I tried to exchange it for a different size and was told that they discontinued the ring only weeks ago!  Is it really possible that there are none left in any stores or they just wont exchange it because it is no longer at that store?  If they get discontinued, do rings go back to the main store?  All I need is a different size!  Any info would be great!


----------



## TylerDurden

icebergmb said:


> Hi, I have an Elsa Peretti platinum wire ring that was given as a gift.  I tried to exchange it for a different size and was told that they discontinued the ring only weeks ago!  Is it really possible that there are none left in any stores or they just wont exchange it because it is no longer at that store?  If they get discontinued, do rings go back to the main store?  All I need is a different size!  Any info would be great!



After they become discontinued they get sent to the "employee store" if there is any extra stock. At the employee store they are discounted very heavily (as high as 80%) and only employees can buy them for themselves or for gifts but they cannot buy them in order to resell them. If I were you I would talk to a manager and find out for certain that there really aren't any left in the company. If they really are sold out everywhere, including the employee store, then you really are out of luck. If it was just discontinued weeks ago it should be available somewhere, maybe even another country, and it can be transferred in for you. It sounds to me like the SP just didn't want to deal with the hassle since they wouldn't be getting a commission on an exchange.


----------



## TylerDurden

Mininana said:


> does that mean they reimburse you for possible plastic surgeries and such? May I ask what's minimum wage/pay at tiffany? I always wondered how much these ladies make and why they can be majorly mean at times to customers
> 
> Also, what is the comission? does it depend on product? or is it a set comission for everyone? or varies by range?



They don't reimburse for plastic surgery, just things like yoga and gym memberships and such. I think starting pay is based on your experience. $12/hour plus commission is a good estimate but big cities might have higher hourly pay. Commission is 2-3% depending on the product. 3 for crystal, 2.5 for silver, 2 for fine jewelry. I absolutely agree that many SP's are mean and that is one of the main reasons why I left. As much as some people might think Tiffany's has great service, the corporate culture is one that emphasizes performance and not service. This in my opinion puts a lot of pressure on the employees to make sales rather than give good service and is sad considering the company's history.


----------



## ChiChi143

Hi Tyler!  By boyfriend and I are looking at engagement rings.  Does Tiffany's come down in price or is it firm?  Is it easy to get approved for a high credit line (20k +)if you're serious about purchasing an engagement ring from them?  TIA!


----------



## manana

Hi Tyler,

I have been considering getting this ring for myself, to wear everyday. Can you give me your opinion if you think it is too couples/wedding/engagementish? It will not come from a SO Is the Atlas line only for engagement/wedding or in your experience did you meet people who wore it just because it is beautiful? link is below...hope it works..if not, is the wider band atlas ring with the three little diamonds, with cututs in the wide band where the letters are.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+4-c+287466-r+101323341-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## ginag

You might not know this, but what is the average markup for Tiffany's items? And what are some of the items that are bought from vendors but have the Tiffany's on them?


----------



## manana

one more question  what do SA's look for when deciding if they should spend time with a customer...I have been ignored there with very nice bag and shoes and nicely dressed; and been helped a lot when not nicely dressed!! Can't figure it out. Just wondered if there were any company guidelines in assessing a potential customer. Not that I condone this but this is reality so would just be curius to know.


----------



## northernbelle33

Is it really worth it to get a Tiffany engagement ring?  Do they charge for cleaning and checking the settings of engagement rings?


----------



## mjlover1977

thanks! Ill take the mesh ring in for a clean then as ive already tried with polish and with a cloth - its those pesky bits 'inside' the mesh i cant get to!


----------



## Jayne1

Love this thread! 

Are there any Tiffany items that you personally would never spend your money on? 

Did you ever think to yourself that something was a stupid buy when selling to a customer?  Not that the item may not look good on the person, but that the item was not worth the price?

What is you opinion of EP's Diamonds by the Yard necklaces?

Thank you - appreciate all your answers!


----------



## TylerDurden

manana said:


> one more question  what do SA's look for when deciding if they should spend time with a customer...I have been ignored there with very nice bag and shoes and nicely dressed; and been helped a lot when not nicely dressed!! Can't figure it out. Just wondered if there were any company guidelines in assessing a potential customer. Not that I condone this but this is reality so would just be curius to know.



No there are definitely no company guidelines on how to choose customers. I would feel really bad working there if that was the case. In the area that I worked in a lot of people would only help customers who were Japanese. I personally would help anybody but I'm sure everyone has their own personal guidelines.


----------



## TylerDurden

northernbelle33 said:


> Is it really worth it to get a Tiffany engagement ring?  Do they charge for cleaning and checking the settings of engagement rings?



Yes I would say it's worth it if you can afford it. Everyone knows their prices are relatively higher than many of their competitors but as I've mentioned before you do get much more for your money in terms of service, etc. Cleaning and checking the settings is free on all engagement rings...for life. I think the biggest selling point is the fact that the company will always be there, it's been around for nearly 200 years and it doesn't look like it's going anywhere. That is a good thing when buying jewelry. Also having a physical store to take your jewelry into is nice, you don't get that with an online purchase.


----------



## TylerDurden

Jayne1 said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Are there any Tiffany items that you personally would never spend your money on?
> 
> Did you ever think to yourself that something was a stupid buy when selling to a customer?  Not that the item may not look good on the person, but that the item was not worth the price?
> 
> What is you opinion of EP's Diamonds by the Yard necklaces?
> 
> Thank you - appreciate all your answers!


 
I really like Frank Gehry, at least the orchid and the fish collections are cool. Everything else by him is kind of blah. I'm not a big fan of Picasso but I think her designs appeal to a certain demographic. Atlas is really cool although I wish they made a lot of the silver designs in white gold. I personally think that a lot of the silver designs that are not made by a particular designer are boring and have no imagination. If you were going to buy something like that you might as well buy something similar elsewhere for much less money. Practically everything by Peretti is cool, and DBY is great and pretty affordable.
Take my opinion with a grain of salt though because I'm just a straight male that (in my opinion) has no sense of style.


----------



## northernbelle33

TylerDurden said:


> Yes I would say it's worth it if you can afford it. Everyone knows their prices are relatively higher than many of their competitors but as I've mentioned before you do get much more for your money in terms of service, etc. Cleaning and checking the settings is free on all engagement rings...for life. I think the biggest selling point is the fact that the company will always be there, it's been around for nearly 200 years and it doesn't look like it's going anywhere. That is a good thing when buying jewelry. Also having a physical store to take your jewelry into is nice, you don't get that with an online purchase.



Thanks for the information .

Are there really rings available at the starting price points?  For example, the website says that a 1ct Tiffany setting starts at $8,500...so can you actually find one at that price?  Also, do the main stones come in "oddball" sizes that aren't listed on the website (on the site, you can just do stuff like 0.5, 1, 1.5, etc...but would you be able to get something like 0.75ct?)?

Sorry for so many questions!  I'm hoping for a Tiffany engagement ring because I feel safer with Tiffany than some random neighborhood jeweler.  I just feel guilty asking my boyfriend to spend so much, since he'll just be starting out in the job world when it's time for us to get engaged.  I just want to make sure it's possible to get a nice ring for under $10,000.


----------



## Mininana

I was curious about the same thing. I saw the 1.5 carat in a halo setting was starting from about a bit LESS than what I paid for my 1.51ct ring but do they really charge those prices? or are those for lower grade diamonds?


Which comes to the question of: how good are really Tiffany's diamonds? do they sell only the best of best?

or they also have warmer colors such as G and lower?


----------



## northernbelle33

Mininana said:


> I was curious about the same thing. I saw the 1.5 carat in a halo setting was starting from about a bit LESS than what I paid for my 1.51ct ring but do they really charge those prices? or are those for lower grade diamonds?
> 
> 
> Which comes to the question of: how good are really Tiffany's diamonds? do they sell only the best of best?
> 
> or they also have warmer colors such as G and lower?



I'm guessing that the "starting from" price is for the lowest color and clarity grades offered by Tiffany (according to the website, the lowest grades you can get from them would be I color and VS2 clarity).


----------



## Mininana

oh! ok that makes me feel a WHOLE LOT better thanks. 

I was kicking myself for not getting my e-ring from them since DF and I did go to tiffany but only bought our wedding bands there because I said there is no way on earth tiffany will have an "affordable" ring for us.


----------



## central_place

TylerDurden said:


> After they become discontinued they get sent to the "employee store" if there is any extra stock. At the employee store they are discounted very heavily (as high as 80%) and only employees can buy them for themselves or for gifts but they cannot buy them in order to resell them. If I were you I would talk to a manager and find out for certain that there really aren't any left in the company. If they really are sold out everywhere, including the employee store, then you really are out of luck. If it was just discontinued weeks ago it should be available somewhere, maybe even another country, and it can be transferred in for you. It sounds to me like the SP just didn't want to deal with the hassle since they wouldn't be getting a commission on an exchange.


 
Thank you for the info. So once the discontinued items are sent to the employee store, the employees can buy it immediately or the company will hold them till like mid-year, year-end, etc? And even if they were sent to the company store, can the customer still buy it? The reason I ask is  I plan to buy a heart and key necklace in yellow gold (similar to this one but in yellow gold http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+heart+and+key&search=1) but find it's discountinued. Wondering if I still has the chance to buy it. But on the other hand, knowing it's going to be discounted as high as 80% makes me hesitated ...

Thank you again!


----------



## TylerDurden

central_place said:


> Thank you for the info. So once the discontinued items are sent to the employee store, the employees can buy it immediately or the company will hold them till like mid-year, year-end, etc? And even if they were sent to the company store, can the customer still buy it? The reason I ask is  I plan to buy a heart and key necklace in yellow gold (similar to this one but in yellow gold http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+heart+and+key&search=1) but find it's discountinued. Wondering if I still has the chance to buy it. But on the other hand, knowing it's going to be discounted as high as 80% makes me hesitated ...
> 
> Thank you again!



When it becomes discontinued all of the stores send what's left to the employee store over a period of a few weeks. Once they arrive at the employee store employees can buy them and once they sell out they're gone forever unless the company comes out with a new and improved version. Once it gets to the employee store there is no way you can get it unless you have a friend who works for the company who can buy it for you. Not everything is discounted 80%, it depends on what the material is for example silver has a higher markup so it can be discounted more. I'm not exactly sure what their logic is when it comes to pricing. Sometimes I think they discount things heavily in the employee store so they can make a lot of sales before the quarter is over to satisfy shareholders.


----------



## TylerDurden

ChiChi143 said:


> Hi Tyler!  By boyfriend and I are looking at engagement rings.  Does Tiffany's come down in price or is it firm?  Is it easy to get approved for a high credit line (20k +)if you're serious about purchasing an engagement ring from them?  TIA!



Prices are firm unless it is a significant purchase. I don't think there is a steadfast rule on what price range qualifies for a discount but I would say that $100k is a good rule of thumb. You never know, if it's the last day of the month and the store needs $40k more to reach their goal, you might be able to get them to discount a $45k ring. It depends on the situation and the manager I guess. I would have to say it might be hard to get a discount on a ring that's under $20k. Keep in mind that part of the reason Tiffany's has such great brand equity is because they DON'T discount their products i.e. Louis Vuitton.


----------



## central_place

Thank you for your reply, Tyler. One more question, what time/month/season Tiffany most likely to launch some new designs? I know it won't be thanksgiving/Christmas because they want to sell what they have in stock. Or they just launch new designs randomly througout the year?


----------



## bextasy

Hi Tyler! As I posted in another thread I am considering buying the 18k yellow gold tag heart bracelet. Would you say this is an outstanding piece? Is the gold comparable to other companies like cartier? And do you honestly think it is worth the high price tag (quality wise).
 Thank you!


----------



## jdog

Just curious.  How is one able to access or find information on retired Tiffany pieces?  I have an item I'm looking for, but cannot find any pictures or information anywhere.  Thank you very much.


----------



## TylerDurden

central_place said:


> Thank you for your reply, Tyler. One more question, what time/month/season Tiffany most likely to launch some new designs? I know it won't be thanksgiving/Christmas because they want to sell what they have in stock. Or they just launch new designs randomly througout the year?


 
It's pretty much randomly throughout the year. Before the holidays they show employees a video of upcoming designs that will be coming out. Some come before the holidays and some come after. They really is no logic to how they release new products as far as I can tell.


----------



## TylerDurden

bextasy said:


> Hi Tyler! As I posted in another thread I am considering buying the 18k yellow gold tag heart bracelet. Would you say this is an outstanding piece? Is the gold comparable to other companies like cartier? And do you honestly think it is worth the high price tag (quality wise).
> Thank you!


 
Quality wise it is comparable to other high-end jewelers, assuming they are also 18k. Many people have mentioned before that sterling silver and 18k gold are the same no matter where you buy it, and that's pretty much true. I personally think this is a great piece. It is very well made and if you need to justify the higher price tag just keep in mind that it is a copyrighted design, Tiffany's is excellent at servicing their products, and they have a long tradition so you don't have to worry about them going anywhere. That really is the reason why you pay more at Tiffany's.


----------



## TylerDurden

jdog said:


> Just curious. How is one able to access or find information on retired Tiffany pieces? I have an item I'm looking for, but cannot find any pictures or information anywhere. Thank you very much.


 
That's hard to say. A knowledgable SA might be your best bet, you can PM me if you want or there is another person on this forum who currently works at Tiffany's and will have access to their intranet and could be of more help. If all else fails, the NY store has a records dept. that you could try calling. I wish there was an easier way, unfortunately their information systems are a little outdated and coupled with the fact that they have made a gazillion products it can be tough.


----------



## Jayne1

If you're on the mailing list... why do they always send those catalogs showing such outrageously gorgeous, but incredibly expensive pieces?  I'd rather put an addition on my home than buy what's in those catalogs.   The photos are stunning though, beautifully done.

They should send brochures of their more affordable gold, platinum and diamond pieces (which they have and which I buy)... something that would make me run to the store.


----------



## TylerDurden

Jayne1 said:


> If you're on the mailing list... why do they always send those catalogs showing such outrageously gorgeous, but incredibly expensive pieces? I'd rather put an addition on my home than buy what's in those catalogs. The photos are stunning though, beautifully done.
> 
> They should send brochures of their more affordable gold, platinum and diamond pieces (which they have and which I buy)... something that would make me run to the store.


 
The book that I think you're referring to is called "The Blue Book" and comes out once a year before the holidays.
I'm not sure why they send it to so man people. My guess would be Return On Investment. If they send out 50,000 of those 1 person's purchase might cover the cost of all those catalogues and at the same time that's 50,000 more people that were exposed their products.


----------



## princess*sarai

Hi Tyler...I was searching for some information on Tiffany's silver when I came across this thread.  I was wondering if you think that the Return to Tiffany's Heart Tag Charm Bracelet is worth the price in terms of quality.  I have been wanting a charm bracelet for a while but I was unsure on whether to buy it in silver or gold, or if I should buy it somewhere else.  I just noticed (on web sites like eBay and craigslist) that the silver one looks like it scratches easily.  Is this true of silver items or even the gold?  What is another brand of charm bracelet that you think is comparable?  Thank you for your help and for taking the time to answer!


----------



## xoxo_chanel

HEY.
So im wondering if this is possible. i have the RTT heart tag choker necklace, but i never wear it! ive seem to have grown out of this look so to speak. so is there anyway that tiffanys can "unsolder" ie cut the necklace into 2 bracelets and add on a clasp to each one??? 
thankyou!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Hey!  So i think i am going to add this too my collection --> Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® pendant in 18k gold.

But i want it in the smallest size .05, because i want to for a diamond pendant that my dad gave me...do you know if they keep stones this small in store?! My SA in scottsdale can always order it for me, but i was thinking of just driving to dallas and picking it up! 

THanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hey! So i think i am going to add this too my collection --> Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® pendant in 18k gold.
> 
> But i want it in the smallest size .05, because i want to for a diamond pendant that my dad gave me...do you know if they keep stones this small in store?! My SA in scottsdale can always order it for me, but i was thinking of just driving to dallas and picking it up!
> 
> THanks!


 
They usually have a lot more of the smaller sizes in the stores. So you have a better chance of finding that size. The only thing is last I heard they were have a hard time keeping up with demand because that is a pretty affordable piece. I would recommend calling the Dallas store first and if they have it ask them to put it on hold.


----------



## nephilae

Hi Tyler.

Does Tiffany authenticate items, or at least offer an opinion on authenticity?

Maybe perhaps you would know if this is real or fake:






There is a hallmark on both sides of the clasp, but the bracelet itself does differ from my sister's which is maybe a year old.  The links are smaller and there is one more link.  Do Tiffany products ever differ throughout the decades?

Thanks!


----------



## hobobags

hi tyler! 
thank you for starting this thread and keeping up with the questions! 

I just wanted to know if Tiffany decreases their prices and when does this happen?  I'm asking because I was just on the website and noticed that there has been a price increase and this is just after a price increase that was before Christmas. So do the prices just keep going up and up and up... or do they actually drop again...eventually. 
If anyone else knows the answer feel free to let me know heehee. Just feel a pang of regret buying something that I paid less for only 2 months ago.


----------



## amy.rachele

^^Good question! Here in Australia, the prices have increased 3 times in about 4 months! The tiffany and Co RTT heart tag bracelet was $275, then went up to $295 then before Christmas $330 and now it is $350 AUD!!!

I bought mine for $295 thankfully. I do like the Elsa Peretti open heart classic pieces but they have also gone up alot!

Our Aussie Dollar has decreased in value in the last few months but I'm not sure if the currency does improve if the prices will go down or stay around the same or even increase.


----------



## callire

Hi, I have a couple questions:

In your opinion, which looks better, the small or the medium yellow gold oval locket? I can't decide. Also, are the Olympian collections limited edition/at risk for becoming discontinued?


----------



## hobobags

lol amy. I agree, thumbs down for decreasing dollar value here too. And I can't believe how often the prices get increased! I guess I was wondering because the RTT tag jewellery has been around for a while and I'm assuming they couldn't have been continually increasing...or have they?!? So I was just wondering when the prices did drop. (Cause I really want a necklace thats now gone up over $200! haha)


----------



## TylerDurden

xoxo_chanel said:


> HEY.
> So im wondering if this is possible. i have the RTT heart tag choker necklace, but i never wear it! ive seem to have grown out of this look so to speak. so is there anyway that tiffanys can "unsolder" ie cut the necklace into 2 bracelets and add on a clasp to each one???
> thankyou!



Sorry, Tiffany's doesn't alter their designs. I guess you could compare it to a high-end clothing designer who doesn't do alterations either. I think their reasoning is that they want consistency and it is harder for a large corporation to achieve economies of scale if they do custom work. That's why sometimes it is better to work with a small jeweler. I would recommend you take your necklace to a jeweler that you trust and have them do it for you. It is a pretty simple process and nearly any jeweler could do this.


----------



## TylerDurden

callire said:


> Hi, I have a couple questions:
> 
> In your opinion, which looks better, the small or the medium yellow gold oval locket? I can't decide. Also, are the Olympian collections limited edition/at risk for becoming discontinued?



I think the smaller one is best since even it is pretty big. However it does depend on how you plan on wearing it. A larger locket would look better on a longer chain. 
Sorry I'm not familiar with the Olympian collection. I've stopped working there a little over a month ago. Is it possible it has a different name? Do you mean the Atlas collection? If so, I highly doubt it will be discontinued since it is a very good seller, however certain individual designs within the collection may be discontinued if they do not sell well. If it is a limited edition piece then it is possible that it is only sold at certain stores and could be discontinued. It really is hard to say though, when I left the company I expressed my dissatisfaction with their lack of communication. Often times things become discontinued without us knowing until it is too late.


----------



## TylerDurden

nephilae said:


> Hi Tyler.
> 
> Does Tiffany authenticate items, or at least offer an opinion on authenticity?
> 
> Maybe perhaps you would know if this is real or fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a hallmark on both sides of the clasp, but the bracelet itself does differ from my sister's which is maybe a year old.  The links are smaller and there is one more link.  Do Tiffany products ever differ throughout the decades?
> 
> Thanks!



It looks and sounds real to me. The color is a little dark though, a new silver piece from Tiffany's should be shinier but this is normal if it is a little tarnished.
The designs do definitely change with time. If you look at the open heart design it is way different than it looked when it first came out. Sometimes specific designs can be slightly different if they are made in different places too. If you are in doubt you can bring it into the customer service department and they can authenticate it for you. If it isn't real they will not outright say that it is fake in order not to offend anyone. They may say something like "this doesn't appear to be a design that we carry" or something like that. If you need to be absolutely sure they can send it to NY for you but the process can take weeks and there is a charge which I think is around $100 or more.


----------



## TylerDurden

princess*sarai said:


> Hi Tyler...I was searching for some information on Tiffany's silver when I came across this thread.  I was wondering if you think that the Return to Tiffany's Heart Tag Charm Bracelet is worth the price in terms of quality.  I have been wanting a charm bracelet for a while but I was unsure on whether to buy it in silver or gold, or if I should buy it somewhere else.  I just noticed (on web sites like eBay and craigslist) that the silver one looks like it scratches easily.  Is this true of silver items or even the gold?  What is another brand of charm bracelet that you think is comparable?  Thank you for your help and for taking the time to answer!



I do think overall Tiffany jewelry is worth the price. If you are just objectively looking at the value of that amount of silver it is definitely overpriced, much like all designer jewelry is. Unfortunately the silver and gold pieces will scratch equally as much. Only metals such as titanium will be much harder to scratch. A comparable brand of charm bracelet will scratch just as easily so I would recommend going with a design that you like best and taking as good care of it as possible. Personally I like the look of the RTT bracelets over any other brand. Also you may want to consider a design that has less flat surfaces so that it will not show scratches as easily.


----------



## TylerDurden

hobobags said:


> hi tyler!
> thank you for starting this thread and keeping up with the questions!
> 
> I just wanted to know if Tiffany decreases their prices and when does this happen?  I'm asking because I was just on the website and noticed that there has been a price increase and this is just after a price increase that was before Christmas. So do the prices just keep going up and up and up... or do they actually drop again...eventually.
> If anyone else knows the answer feel free to let me know heehee. Just feel a pang of regret buying something that I paid less for only 2 months ago.



I started another thread a few months ago about a price decrease. It was on individual diamond pieces such as rings and earrings. In the 3+ years that I've worked there I have never seen a decrease on the fashion jewelry designs and I doubt if I ever will. A price decrease can hurt the brand's image which is a big part of why the company is so successful. My only advice would be if you like something don't wait to buy it, it is inevitable that the price will go up.


----------



## central_place

Hi Tyler, really enjoy reading your post. What do you think of Paloma Picasso's pieces, like this one: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+5-c+287465-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
is it a good seller? thanks.


----------



## callire

TylerDurden said:


> I think the smaller one is best since even it is pretty big. However it does depend on how you plan on wearing it. A larger locket would look better on a longer chain.
> Sorry I'm not familiar with the Olympian collection. I've stopped working there a little over a month ago. Is it possible it has a different name? Do you mean the Atlas collection? If so, I highly doubt it will be discontinued since it is a very good seller, however certain individual designs within the collection may be discontinued if they do not sell well. If it is a limited edition piece then it is possible that it is only sold at certain stores and could be discontinued. It really is hard to say though, when I left the company I expressed my dissatisfaction with their lack of communication. Often times things become discontinued without us knowing until it is too late.




Really? That's good to know. I might swing by a store in person to scope them out, but I don't really like heading to Tiffany's unless I'm going to buy something, you know? I want the oval locket for everyday, but I don't want something so small.

Here's what I mean by Olympian charms:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/CategoryBrowse.aspx?cid=554007&mcat=148204

I'd love to get one of these on a silver chain, but they look a bit small. Maybe I just need to suck it up and head to a store.


----------



## TylerDurden

callire said:


> Really? That's good to know. I might swing by a store in person to scope them out, but I don't really like heading to Tiffany's unless I'm going to buy something, you know? I want the oval locket for everyday, but I don't want something so small.
> 
> Here's what I mean by Olympian charms:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/CategoryBrowse.aspx?cid=554007&mcat=148204
> 
> I'd love to get one of these on a silver chain, but they look a bit small. Maybe I just need to suck it up and head to a store.



The Olympian charms are probably at risk of being discontinued. We carried them at my store for a few months before I quit and we barely sold any. It is possible that other stores sell them well but it usually is a good indication of how the rest of the company is doing. The charms are about the size of a nickel so they would probably look good on a 16" chain.


----------



## TylerDurden

central_place said:


> Hi Tyler, really enjoy reading your post. What do you think of Paloma Picasso's pieces, like this one: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+5-c+287465-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> is it a good seller? thanks.



I like this one a lot and I'm not a big fan of Paloma's designs. It was selling very well over the holidays. You might want to consider the ring as well if you like big rings.


----------



## ahertz

TylerDurden said:


> Sorry, Tiffany's doesn't alter their designs. I guess you could compare it to a high-end clothing designer who doesn't do alterations either. I think their reasoning is that they want consistency and it is harder for a large corporation to achieve economies of scale if they do custom work. That's why sometimes it is better to work with a small jeweler. I would recommend you take your necklace to a jeweler that you trust and have them do it for you. It is a pretty simple process and nearly any jeweler could do this.



The Tiffany's at Century City just did this a few weeks ago for my friend. She had a Venetian necklace turned into two bracelets. They even added a few extra links. The cost was under $50.


----------



## TylerDurden

ahertz said:


> The Tiffany's at Century City just did this a few weeks ago for my friend. She had a Venetian necklace turned into two bracelets. They even added a few extra links. The cost was under $50.



In this case they woulod do it since a venetian NL turned into two bracelets isn't really a new design since they will just look like two regular venetian bracelets. You did bring up a good point though, in the case of the RTT NL, depending on how she wants to have it done it may just look like a RTT bracelet so it is worth a try.


----------



## TylerDurden

So as many of you may know I just quit my job at Tiffany's over a month ago. I just found out today that some of my coworkers got laid off and are being offered three months severance. The reason why I quit was because I wanted to travel and I'm a little bummed because if I would just have stuck it out a month more that severance would have made my travels a lot easier. I guess I shouldn't kick myself too much 'cause there really is no way of knowing if I would have been laid off.


----------



## peace43

TylerDurden said:


> So as many of you may know I just quit my job at Tiffany's over a month ago. I just found out today that some of my coworkers got laid off and are being offered three months severance. The reason why I quit was because I wanted to travel and I'm a little bummed because if I would just have stuck it out a month more that severance would have made my travels a lot easier. I guess I shouldn't kick myself too much 'cause there really is no way of knowing if I would have been laid off.


 

That is unfortunate.  However, as you said, if you had stayed at Tiffany you don't know if you would have been on the layoff list.  At least it was your decision to leave and you were not forced out of your company!

I do appreciate all of your responses to the many questions regarding Tiffany products!!  Thanks for taking the time to answer so many questions!!

Good luck with your travels!!

P.S.
Is Fight Club your favorite movie?  My DH recognized your tPF user name as a character in the movie.


----------



## TylerDurden

peace43 said:


> That is unfortunate.  However, as you said, if you had stayed at Tiffany you don't know if you would have been on the layoff list.  At least it was your decision to leave and you were not forced out of your company!
> 
> I do appreciate all of your responses to the many questions regarding Tiffany products!!  Thanks for taking the time to answer so many questions!!
> 
> Good luck with your travels!!
> 
> P.S.
> Is Fight Club your favorite movie?  My DH recognized your tPF user name as a character in the movie.



Thanks for the well wishes. Yes, Fight Club is my favorite movie. I've watched it hundreds of times and I think a lot of the reason why I gave up my job and all of my possessions is because of that movie. Definitely a guy movie though.


----------



## fashion16

Tyler-I really want to order a piece from Tiffany.com but I heard a rumor (from a friend, not an "insider") that they may be doing free shipping for V-day. What do you think? Should I wait & see?


----------



## divadivine682

fashion16 said:


> Tyler-I really want to order a piece from Tiffany.com but I heard a rumor (from a friend, not an "insider") that they may be doing free shipping for V-day. What do you think? Should I wait & see?


 
It says it right on the website home page, if you order by noon feb 13th EST it give complimentary shipping.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

TylerDurden said:


> They usually have a lot more of the smaller sizes in the stores. So you have a better chance of finding that size. The only thing is last I heard they were have a hard time keeping up with demand because that is a pretty affordable piece. I would recommend calling the Dallas store first and if they have it ask them to put it on hold.




Thanks! I just got off the phone with her and ordered it from dallas! yayyy! Im so excited to get it!


----------



## callire

TylerDurden said:


> The Olympian charms are probably at risk of being discontinued. We carried them at my store for a few months before I quit and we barely sold any. It is possible that other stores sell them well but it usually is a good indication of how the rest of the company is doing. The charms are about the size of a nickel so they would probably look good on a 16" chain.



So, you think the smaller sized locket would be better? Also, should I just go ahead and get the gold chain from Tiffany's, or buy one elsewhere? They look a bit flimsy...


----------



## TylerDurden

callire said:


> So, you think the smaller sized locket would be better? Also, should I just go ahead and get the gold chain from Tiffany's, or buy one elsewhere? They look a bit flimsy...



Everyone seems to think they're not strong but I assure you they are not. I almost never see someone come in because their chain broke and when they did it was because they yanked on it. I think on a short chain the smaller one is better. Also you might want to look into the gold locket from the Notes Collection because if I remember correctly it was a little bit more affordable than the others


----------



## Kellybag

I wanted to add my experience with the very light chains used on many Tiffany pieces.  I have a 16" platinum one that I never take off.  I have had it for nearly 15 years and it has never broken.  I shower with it, sleep wearing it, and even exercise with it.  No problems!  

The only issue I ever had was maybe a year ago the spring ring broke (and the necklace was actually stuck on my neck).  I brought it in and the closure was replaced with a larger and better style...free of charge.  Please don't worry about the chains...they are great.   Tyler is 100% right on this one, IMO.  This is like a testimonial, LOL!


----------



## callire

TylerDurden said:


> Everyone seems to think they're not strong but I assure you they are not. I almost never see someone come in because their chain broke and when they did it was because they yanked on it. I think on a short chain the smaller one is better. Also you might want to look into the gold locket from the Notes Collection because if I remember correctly it was a little bit more affordable than the others



It's not strong, or it's not, not strong?  Oh double negatives. I like the idea of the notes collection one, but I'd prefer it to be plain, or maybe engraved by a local jeweler or something. I do think you're right though, I saw someone's pics of the medium locket on ebay at it seemed a little large for everyday. That's exciting though, I was hoping to spend $400 or less, so it does fit my budget.  (I'll probably wait for the chain later)

BTW- If I'm planning to add charms (I like the seahorse and sailboat) later, should I make sure to get gold spacer beads or something? I wouldn't want the charms to scratch the locket or vice versa.


----------



## ame

I would like to know how to get a double-ring box (one box with two slots). I have two different tiffany bands that were bought fairly close together and I have two separate Tiffany boxes. I asked to get the double box when we bought the 2nd ring but the salesperson refused.


----------



## TylerDurden

callire said:


> It's not strong, or it's not, not strong?  Oh double negatives. I like the idea of the notes collection one, but I'd prefer it to be plain, or maybe engraved by a local jeweler or something. I do think you're right though, I saw someone's pics of the medium locket on ebay at it seemed a little large for everyday. That's exciting though, I was hoping to spend $400 or less, so it does fit my budget.  (I'll probably wait for the chain later)
> 
> BTW- If I'm planning to add charms (I like the seahorse and sailboat) later, should I make sure to get gold spacer beads or something? I wouldn't want the charms to scratch the locket or vice versa.



Sorry for not proofreading my last post. Yes they are strong. They definitely will scratch each other. I'm sorry but I don't know how to avoid this. Speak with the customer service dept. about all of the different services that they offer as I'm sure there is something they can do to avoid this.


----------



## TylerDurden

ame said:


> I would like to know how to get a double-ring box (one box with two slots). I have two different tiffany bands that were bought fairly close together and I have two separate Tiffany boxes. I asked to get the double box when we bought the 2nd ring but the salesperson refused.



They give those boxes when you buy two wedding bands at the same time. Tiffany's does not have a set policy on anything which can be very frustrating for customers because it can result in inconsistent service. I would recommend creating a good relationship with one particular SP and they should be more willing to accommodate you in the future.


----------



## jan228

ame said:


> I would like to know how to get a double-ring box (one box with two slots). I have two different tiffany bands that were bought fairly close together and I have two separate Tiffany boxes. I asked to get the double box when we bought the 2nd ring but the salesperson refused.



I'm sure that $1 box was too precious to part with unless you were spending thousands more. 

I'm still waiting on the dirt, here!


----------



## TylerDurden

Nancy in VA said:


> Tyler - well - any good stories about the customers or what the SA's say about them?  You dont have to name names
> 
> Tiffanys merchandise does not appeal to me - way overpriced - I can get much better deals elsewhere.



I'm sorry but I haven't been able to think of anything really exciting to talk about. The coolest thing about working there is all the private dinner parties with our top customers. A couple times a year we have private parties where we invite our best customers and we get paid to eat, drink, and schmooze with our clients. 
Another cool thing is all the famous people that come into the store. At my store we probably didn't have as many famous people as say Beverly Hills but we did get some famous people every now and then. I probably shouldn't say what famous people have shopped at our store because it would be unethical but I remember one time a young actor who all the ladies like came into the store. 
He purchased a ring that was near the 100k range and the SP who was helping him didn't know he was famous. She thought he was just some young surfer and had misunderstood what the correct price was so when he said he wanted to buy it she just assumed his credit card would be denied. Fortunately it went through and afterward everyone told her who he was. I don't think he ended up marrying the girl he proposed to though.


----------



## Jayne1

Who does the repairs?

The reason I ask, is because one time I had a chain necklace (I think it was a Peretti DBTY necklace) made an inch or so longer and they did it for free, BUT, they didn't solder the clasp and it came apart the first time I put it on.

I was extremely disappointed and took it back and told them they had to do it properly. I expected the SA (not my usual SA) to be as aghast as I was, but she was very nonchalant.  Which annoyed me even more!  I expect Tiffany to do things perfectly the first time and expect THEM to want things done perfectly the first time.

Also, another time I took a large bracelet with big connecting links between the pieces to be cleaned and whoever did the cleaning, bent the bracelet out of shape.

I had to take that back too and they fixed it, but I don't like being put in the position of having to accuse someone of ruining something or having to complain.

I'd rather Tiffany sent the stuff back to NYC and I had to wait than have it done improperly by some little guy at the corner repair shop.

I'm curious what you think...


----------



## sexycombover

So glad I found this thread. Ok. I noticed that there are a zillion variations of the "authentic" tiffany jewelry pouch so I started panicking today when I realized that mine may in fact not be authentic.

Anyway, I have an Elsa Peretti bean neckalce. I think it's the small size (it's about 1cm wide)but instead of the scripty Elsa Peretti hallmark, it says PERETTI (yes in all CAPS) under the Tiffany&co hallmark and then 925 with a (c) hallmark underneath (one word each line if that makes sense). I started googling the bean necklace and all the ones I found have the scripty Peretti hallmark. Does this mean I have a fake?!? That would really suck. I bought it second hand and was told it was authentic so I was assuming I had an authentic piece. 

I then went and googled some vintage Peretti pieces and it seems that her older pieces do sometimes have the hallmark as PERETTI instead of the scripty thing. Can someone confirm this type of hallmark to ease my pain? I can provide photos if needed.

Thanks for any help from ANY of the Tiffany experts here (not just the OP).

Many many thanks.


----------



## kathyinjapan

Hi Tyler, I have a question about the one time upgrade policy that Tiffany have with their engagement rings. How is the value determined if the ring was originally purchased overseas? Do they take the foreign currency purchase price and calculate it using today's exchange rate, or is the US purchase value already pre-determined? (I bought mine in Japan where prices are slightly inflated compared to the US and I intend on doing the upgrade here)

Also, my ring has an 8(?) digit number engraved on the inside and each time I take it in for servicing they will look this number up on their system. Do you know what is saved into that? Just the details of the ring or are my details there also? Thanks again!


----------



## ame

jan228 said:


> I'm sure that $1 box was too precious to part with unless you were spending thousands more.



LOL Tell me about it. Oh well. Not that huge of a deal just easier to carring in my bag with my loupe!


----------



## kittynui

kathyinjapan said:


> Hi Tyler, I have a question about the one time upgrade policy that Tiffany have with their engagement rings. How is the value determined if the ring was originally purchased overseas? Do they take the foreign currency purchase price and calculate it using today's exchange rate, or is the US purchase value already pre-determined? (I bought mine in Japan where prices are slightly inflated compared to the US and I intend on doing the upgrade here)



Hello, I upgraded a ring last july in last vegas and this ring was bought in 2005 in Paris.
They took the price I paid in euro in 2005 with the 2005 exchange's rate. 

In fact they have records with all the prices in a computer that will search you diamond in their database (serial number) and tell the sale person when you bought your diamond, what store and at what price (this price will be in US$ even if you bought it in another currency). 

Remember, this value will not include the sales taxes you paid (VAT in France).

They will also charge you some replacement fees that depends on the condition of the ring you're returning (500 - 1000$)


----------



## kathyinjapan

that's exactly what I wanted to hear - thank you!

what did you upgrade from/to?


----------



## kittynui

kathyinjapan said:


> that's exactly what I wanted to hear - thank you!
> 
> what did you upgrade from/to?



Hello Kathy, 

I went from a .83 H VS1 tiffany setting to a 1.22 G VVS2 Tiffany NOVO .

Remember that you your final ring will have to double the price of your original ring


----------



## kathyinjapan

Lovely! Yeah, we're looking at upgrading to the RB Legacy ring and the quotes we've received so far are about 3x the price of my original  Which brings me to the dilemma of whether I should even upgrade, or just keep my original and get a colored Legacy RHR and another celebration ring. hmmmm....


----------



## fashionlover4

Tyler,
Thanks for all the great info! I was wondering why Tiffany only has one type of setting for the princess cut engagement ring, which is a simple platinum band and even that seems to be offerred only as of recently. Is it possible to get a princess cut ring in any other kind of settings (with diamonds on the band, etc)? Do you know of any reason why Tiffany doesn't seem to create other style settings for this cut? And do you know if there are any plans for them to release new designs?

Thanks so much!


----------



## TylerDurden

sexycombover said:


> So glad I found this thread. Ok. I noticed that there are a zillion variations of the "authentic" tiffany jewelry pouch so I started panicking today when I realized that mine may in fact not be authentic.
> 
> Anyway, I have an Elsa Peretti bean neckalce. I think it's the small size (it's about 1cm wide)but instead of the scripty Elsa Peretti hallmark, it says PERETTI (yes in all CAPS) under the Tiffany&co hallmark and then 925 with a (c) hallmark underneath (one word each line if that makes sense). I started googling the bean necklace and all the ones I found have the scripty Peretti hallmark. Does this mean I have a fake?!? That would really suck. I bought it second hand and was told it was authentic so I was assuming I had an authentic piece.
> 
> I then went and googled some vintage Peretti pieces and it seems that her older pieces do sometimes have the hallmark as PERETTI instead of the scripty thing. Can someone confirm this type of hallmark to ease my pain? I can provide photos if needed.
> 
> Thanks for any help from ANY of the Tiffany experts here (not just the OP).
> 
> Many many thanks.



The designs have changed so much over the years I honestly couldn't know them all unless I had worked there much longer. It sounds like yours could be real but I can't say for sure. I would recommend taking it to the cust. service dept at Tiffany's and they could be of more help. Unfortuantely as I have said before Tiffany's is very inconsistent in their designs as well as with communicating to their employees about changes in their designs. This was one of my biggest gripes while working there.


----------



## TylerDurden

Jayne1 said:


> Who does the repairs?
> 
> The reason I ask, is because one time I had a chain necklace (I think it was a Peretti DBTY necklace) made an inch or so longer and they did it for free, BUT, they didn't solder the clasp and it came apart the first time I put it on.
> 
> I was extremely disappointed and took it back and told them they had to do it properly. I expected the SA (not my usual SA) to be as aghast as I was, but she was very nonchalant.  Which annoyed me even more!  I expect Tiffany to do things perfectly the first time and expect THEM to want things done perfectly the first time.
> 
> Also, another time I took a large bracelet with big connecting links between the pieces to be cleaned and whoever did the cleaning, bent the bracelet out of shape.
> 
> I had to take that back too and they fixed it, but I don't like being put in the position of having to accuse someone of ruining something or having to complain.
> 
> I'd rather Tiffany sent the stuff back to NYC and I had to wait than have it done improperly by some little guy at the corner repair shop.
> 
> I'm curious what you think...



The way they currently have it set up is some stores have a local jeweler that they work with that handles certain types of repairs and services and other stores send it out to NY. 
I'm not sure how they decide to have a local jeweler or not but I have a suspicion it depends on whether it is more or less profitable for them to send it to NY or not. Another factor could be whether there is a jeweler in the area who does good enough work.
The store I worked at had a local jeweler who handled all of our repairs and he was for the most part very good and very reliable. Toronto would probably have a local jeweler that they work with since there is the whole international shipping issue to deal with. I would assume that any good business would get a new jeweler if they are having many complaints but you never know with that company. 
In the future you can probably request that it be sent to NY and it shouldn't be a problem as long as you don't mind waiting longer. Don't take my word for it though because living in a different country could complicate things.


----------



## bagladyjane

TokidokiPeanut said:


> My sister said she talked with a jeweler at another jewelry store and they said they order from the same company that makes Tiffany jewelry. I said no way, Tiffany makes all their jewelry. Who's right? Is it all really the same just with a Tiffany stamp?




I used to be a buyer for a mid-price national department store, and we carried a lot of silver pieces that came from the same vendors and factories as some of Tiffany's silver pieces.  The factories wouldn't say which pieces or give any specifics.  However, our pieces were often made with much less silver or only silver plated to lower the costs.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

We have a jewelry company here (Stuller) that supposedly makes the Alphabet Locks for Tiffany.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

for some reason i dont believe that --- maybe i just dont want to believe it

but i just dont lol


----------



## margaritaxmix

Hi again Tyler!

Quick question - can the 1837 lock charms be engraved or only the heart/oval shaped lock charms? Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

margaritaxmix said:


> Hi again Tyler!
> 
> Quick question - can the 1837 lock charms be engraved or only the heart/oval shaped lock charms? Thanks!



If you are referring to the 1837 lock charm that is shaped like a padlock, unfortunately it can't be engraved because it is not flat


----------



## shishang

Hi Tyler, Speaking of tiffany 1837 collections, what do you think of the YG 1837 bangle? Does it worth the value as it's quite simple and don't really require much design? Is it easy to scratch? Also which one looks better in life? 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+bangle&search=1
or
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+bangle&search=1

I like 1st one better but I value your opinion.

Also anyone else are welcome to comment!


----------



## francot1

Congratulations on your graduation.My husband and I picked out my engagement ring together from Tiffany's, which ensured I got exactly what I wanted. While we were there and other times I have been in the store, I have seen men purchasing engagement rings by themselves. Do you have more couples purchasing engagement rings together, or men purchasing solo. Have you ever had someone not happy with the engagement ring she received?
One time when I was in the store, there were some obnoxious kids getting rowdy that were escorted out by the security guard. Do you have any stories of either people behaving badly or trying to steal?


----------



## Elianeadam

I have Paloma Picasso® Loving Heart pendant, small. Sterling silver, on a 16" chain and it broke and I was wondering do they have to have shipped out and repaired and would it cost me to have it fixed?  and it was a gift so I dont have a receipt.thanks


----------



## Gimmethebag

I have a question... how does Tiffany polish its sterling silver pieces a true white? I have a TON of pieces and now that they charge for polishing, I've been trying to maintain them on my own. I've bought fancy dip-cleaners from jewelry stores, used toothpaste, used Alka Seltzer and tin foil, used sterling silver polish... My pieces are always shiny but silver in color. 

But when I have Tiffany clean my pieces, they come back shiny and a bright white.


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ i know what you mean!  i polish my pieces at home & i'm usually pretty happy about it, but my DH sent one of my bracelets out for engraving, and when it came back it look NEW.. lol... that lasted about a week, and now it's back to normal.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

This thread is very enlightening!  Thanks Tyler and Congrats on graduating.


----------



## materialgurl

Hi Tyler,

thanks for answering everyone's questions.. i hope you're not sick of it yet =P Anyway... MY QUESTION is regarding the Frank Gehry torque ring (narrow). I could've swore that I've seen the yellow gold one before... however I checked the canadian and american website... and it only shows black, rose, silver, white gold ones?!?! I have the one with the pave diamonds and i want to get the black, rose and yellow gold in order to stack them!!! Tell me they are still selling the yellow?


----------



## willshopforfood

I have q's!!!!!

Do you sell on commision, and what happens in cases of returns?

Why is silver such a great metal to them?  and their signature morganite and kunzite....do they get the good colors in them?

If you already answered my q's, then please know I just read your OP and not the whole post yet.  I'll just shush it and read now. ;P


----------



## willshopforfood

To some of you asking about your silver and silver care, I'm just gonna say this, and you can get mad at me instead of yourself or tiff: silver is silver......I don't want to steal anyone's thunder, but if you paid for silver, or overpaid for it, you still got it-silver.  It isn't gold.  It isn't platinum.  It doesn't shine as such.  It never would have.  If it was plated and the plating wore off, well then it was a bad plate job, with not enough mills of rhodium or something else, to begin with.  That is why sometimes rhodium or vermeil sounds like a good idea, but in the end, isn't.  It's not gold or platinum.  It doesn't pretend to be, either.


----------



## charleston-mom

willshopforfood said:


> To some of you asking about your silver and silver care, I'm just gonna say this, and you can get mad at me instead of yourself or tiff: silver is silver......I don't want to steal anyone's thunder, but if you paid for silver, or overpaid for it, you still got it-silver. It isn't gold. It isn't platinum. It doesn't shine as such. It never would have. If it was plated and the plating wore off, well then it was a bad plate job, with not enough mills of rhodium or something else, to begin with. That is why sometimes rhodium or vermeil sounds like a good idea, but in the end, isn't. It's not gold or platinum. It doesn't pretend to be, either.


 
Did someone say it wasn't?  So what?  A lot of people love silver.


----------



## canchan

hi - i was just reading this thread. I have looked at some rings that are quite expensive - so is is true that T&co will not "deal down" at all? the price the SA quoted me is inflexible - even for E-rings?


----------



## jan228

canchan said:


> hi - i was just reading this thread. I have looked at some rings that are quite expensive - so is is true that T&co will not "deal down" at all? the price the SA quoted me is inflexible - even for E-rings?


 
According to earlier posts, all prices are firm, unless you're in the $100,000+ range for an engagement ring.


----------



## nighteyes

Is it possible to use multiple Tiffany gift cards at checkout on the US website?


----------



## TylerDurden

shishang said:


> Hi Tyler, Speaking of tiffany 1837 collections, what do you think of the YG 1837 bangle? Does it worth the value as it's quite simple and don't really require much design? Is it easy to scratch? Also which one looks better in life?
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+bangle&search=1
> or
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+bangle&search=1
> 
> I like 1st one better but I value your opinion.
> 
> Also anyone else are welcome to comment!



Guys, so sorry for not keeping up on this. I've been traveling a lot and I've finally settled in Germany so I can do a better job of responding to questions.

I really like the gold 1837 designs but as I've mentioned before if you're just basing your choice strictly on the current value of gold it is probably overpriced. All of Tiffany's designs cost much more than a comparable design elsewhere. That being said, if you really like the design and don't mind paying more for the Tiffany name and the shopping experience than I recommend you get. I personally would pay more just because I think their designs are nicer than a lot of other places.

I would say it does scratch easily like any gold piece so if you want to keep it looking new be careful how you wear it. As for which one looks better, I definitely like the 1st one. Some of Tiffany's newer designs are lacking imagination and the second one just looks to small, plain, and boring to me.

I hope that helps!


----------



## black jade

willshopforfood said:


> To some of you asking about your silver and silver care, I'm just gonna say this, and you can get mad at me instead of yourself or tiff: silver is silver......I don't want to steal anyone's thunder, but if you paid for silver, or overpaid for it, you still got it-silver. It isn't gold. It isn't platinum. It doesn't shine as such. It never would have. If it was plated and the plating wore off, well then it was a bad plate job, with not enough mills of rhodium or something else, to begin with. That is why sometimes rhodium or vermeil sounds like a good idea, but in the end, isn't. It's not gold or platinum. It doesn't pretend to be, either.


 Silver actually shines MORE than gold or platinum when it is clean, actually.  Look it up if you want.  It is the whitest of the white metals. It is a  GORGEOUS metal and I think it would be silly to look down on it because it is less expensive than platinum or gold.  Metal prices aren't set in stone.  Platinum was historically really really cheap, because jewellers couldn't work it--until they invented this special torch at the end of the 19th century.  Last year, it was double the price it is now.  Five years ago you could buy 24k gold very cheaply.They all go up and down depending on style and perceived scarcity.  So its silly to be snobbish (not that I'm saying that you were being snobbish.  I don't mean to offend).

I myself won't buy Tiffany silver because I don't like the prices.  But not because I don't like silver.  I LOVE silver.  And I love polishing it.  Some people do, some people don't.  If you don't, you can either buy another metal or pay to have someone else do it for you. Or buy rhodium plated, which to me, misses the point because it no longer looks like silver then. It looks more like chrome, like something I'd want on on my car rather than on my neck.

 If you don't mind polishing (to me its lovely to see the tarnish come off of my flatware or my jewelry and to see it start to shine, shine, shine--)

Don't use toothpaste.  It scratches your silver.

Don't do that aluminum foil baking soda thing they are always recommending on tv and on the web.  Over time, it ruins your silver, too.

Don't bother with those dips. They don't really work.

Get some Wrights silver polish, which they sell right in the grocery store.
Rub it on fairly thickly and use some elbow grease, rubbing.
Rinse it all off.
See if the silver looks good to you yet.
If not, do again.
If yes, then buff it a little with a soft cloth and enjoy that special silver glow.
Don't wear your silver jewelry in the bathtub, and especially don't wear in a chlorinated swimming pool.
Remember that some jewelry shouldn't  be polished very much.  Silver with niello or when the jeweler intended for it to have a look of patina.
But its just all very pretty, and if you wanted to buy it from Tiffany's and didn't mind spending the extra $$, who am I to say that you shouldn't have?  We should all enjoy what we personally LIKE.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I have a silver Frank Gehry fish ring that has accidentally closed (thus making the ring size smaller). Would Tiffany's be able to "open" up the ring back to its former size?


----------



## shishang

TylerDurden said:


> Guys, so sorry for not keeping up on this. I've been traveling a lot and I've finally settled in Germany so I can do a better job of responding to questions.


 
Glad to know you are settled down and wish you all the best.

You are always very helpful. Not only the inside info but all your personal opinions are appreciated. I've gone to the store and looked at the bracelets. I like the first one and will get it once they bring in my size. (They don't have a small size now)

thanks for your help.


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

Hi.  Does anyone have a picture of or know of a link to a real life picture of Paloma Picasso's sugar stack collection?  Anything would be good, but I am particularly interested in seeing what the 900 USD price point earrings look like.  The green one is my favorite.  Thanks!


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

Hi, thanks!

Do you know what the limit is for characters and how the charge is itemized for engraving a Lucida wedding band?

Do you know what is customary for men and women to have engraved in their wedding bands?

The earrings I mentioned above would be a present for my mother.  She is concerned that (in general) her earrings not be too heavy.  If you happen to know, are the Sugar Stack small size earrings heavy?  Would they be right for a small earlobe?  Would they bend a person's earlobe?

I'm sorry for the basic questions but I've never bought earrings.

The Lucida ring is for me.

Thanks again for help with any of the above.


----------



## bextasy

Does tiffany have a credit card? like how cartier does? one without interest?


----------



## agent007

Amazing the amount of time and effort you have put into answering everyone's questions and making this thread worth reading thrice.  Thanks a bunch.  I would like your email address (if you have paypal) so I can send you a dollar.

Seriously, it's the very least I can do considering reading this thread will be saving me tons!!

Thanks for all the insight and knowledge Tyler

Graciously - RobertPaulson


----------



## TylerDurden

HappyJoyjoy said:


> Hi, thanks!
> 
> Do you know what the limit is for characters and how the charge is itemized for engraving a Lucida wedding band?
> 
> Do you know what is customary for men and women to have engraved in their wedding bands?
> 
> The earrings I mentioned above would be a present for my mother.  She is concerned that (in general) her earrings not be too heavy.  If you happen to know, are the Sugar Stack small size earrings heavy?  Would they be right for a small earlobe?  Would they bend a person's earlobe?
> 
> I'm sorry for the basic questions but I've never bought earrings.
> 
> The Lucida ring is for me.
> 
> Thanks again for help with any of the above.



Hi. In general the least amount of characters is best since the more you have the smaller, and therefore more illegible, the engraving will be. Typically people just have the date engraved on the inside of their bands. Personally I think anything more than that will look too small. Typically the price to engrave something starts at $11 for 3 characters and $1 for each additional character (machine engraving) and $35 for 3 characters and $5 for each additional character (hand engraving.) If I remember correctly machine engraving of the date is free for wedding bands. Since you will have  your wedding bands for life I would recommend you go with the hand engraving as machine engraving can wear away with time.

If I remember correctly the sugar stack earrings (in silver) are not very heavy. I would consider them medium size so she may be able to pull them off, they definitely are not small (but probably still would not bend her earlobe) but I wouldn't consider them too big. If you're considering the gold ones I think they are a little bit bigger but I haven't worked there in 2.5 months so my memory is beginning to fade. Typically Picasso's designs are bigger because that's her style. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## TylerDurden

bextasy said:


> Does tiffany have a credit card? like how cartier does? one without interest?



Yes they do. It doesn't come with many benefits however it does look cool. The interest rate is kinda high, similar to any department store. They do offer no interest on qualified purchases i.e. engagement rings over a certain amount (maybe $3000) and other qualified products. You need to apply in person in the store but make sure to have a lot of info handy like checking account numbers etc.


----------



## Maylani984

Hi Tyler,

Congrats on the traveling. It's wonderful you're seeing the world. I have a question about a ring. It says it's no longer available in my size. Do I have any other options for being able to purchase this? Will Tiffanys ever remake a style for someone?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...6-ri+-ni+0-t&selectedsku=21627305&mcat=148204


----------



## TylerDurden

Maylani984 said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> Congrats on the traveling. It's wonderful you're seeing the world. I have a question about a ring. It says it's no longer available in my size. Do I have any other options for being able to purchase this? Will Tiffanys ever remake a style for someone?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...6-ri+-ni+0-t&selectedsku=21627305&mcat=148204



Did you try buying it online? If so that usually means that that division of the company (direct marketing) is out of your size. If a style is discontinued they will not custom make one for a customer unless it is at a significant price point. If this style was recently discontinued, which I think it was, then there is a good chance that you can still get it by contacting a store. There is a good chance that some store somewhere has it in you size, give them your cc# and they will ship it to your home or to the nearest store for you.

A lot of times they will discontinue a style while they change vendors or change the style a bit. In that case you will still be able to get it once they make some more. In my opinion they would be crazy for discontinuing this style because it is a good seller but you never know with them, their decisions to carry certain products are highly illogical. The sad thing is most times the employees don't even know what's happening with the design.


----------



## Maylani984

TylerDurden said:


> Did you try buying it online? If so that usually means that that division of the company (direct marketing) is out of your size. If a style is discontinued they will not custom make one for a customer unless it is at a significant price point. If this style was recently discontinued, which I think it was, then there is a good chance that you can still get it by contacting a store. There is a good chance that some store somewhere has it in you size, give them your cc# and they will ship it to your home or to the nearest store for you.
> 
> A lot of times they will discontinue a style while they change vendors or change the style a bit. In that case you will still be able to get it once they make some more. In my opinion they would be crazy for discontinuing this style because it is a good seller but you never know with them, their decisions to carry certain products are highly illogical. The sad thing is most times the employees don't even know what's happening with the design.



Yes, online. Thank you for your quick reply. It's a beautiful, classic piece. I have no idea why they would discontinue it either.


----------



## fashion16

What is the size difference between the small circle notes pendant and the large notes pendant? There are two different sizes on Tiffany.com but the only description difference is that one is on a 16 inch chain and the other is on an 18 inch chain. What is the size difference in the pendant size? I know that the notes tag bracelet in small is the size of a dime and the larger one is the size of a quarter. Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

fashion16 said:


> What is the size difference between the small circle notes pendant and the large notes pendant? There are two different sizes on Tiffany.com but the only description difference is that one is on a 16 inch chain and the other is on an 18 inch chain. What is the size difference in the pendant size? I know that the notes tag bracelet in small is the size of a dime and the larger one is the size of a quarter. Thanks!



I would say that the size difference of the bracelets is more like a quarter and a half dollar. As for the necklaces the small one is the same size as the large charm on the bracelet (about the same size as a half dollar) and the large one is pretty big. As a point of reference I would say it is about the size of the top of a soda can. I think the big one is really cool and it looks great on people who can pull off big jewelry. If you're tall or have really great style I would say go for the big one.


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

TylerDurden said:


> Hope that helps!


It does!  Thanks so much!


----------



## TylerDurden

nighteyes said:


> Is it possible to use multiple Tiffany gift cards at checkout on the US website?



I'm sorry but I don't know for sure what the correct answer to this is. I "think" the answer is no, but you can always try. If it doesn't work you might be able to go into a store and have them all transferred to one card. I guess that would be pointless though since you are already in a store.


----------



## TylerDurden

hermes_lemming said:


> I have a silver Frank Gehry fish ring that has accidentally closed (thus making the ring size smaller). Would Tiffany's be able to "open" up the ring back to its former size?



I'm pretty sure they can do this. The customer service dept. at any Tiffany store would be a great resource for servicing questions. Keep in mind that if they do fix it it will be at your own risk. Any time you bend silver you weaken it.


----------



## TylerDurden

francot1 said:


> Congratulations on your graduation.My husband and I picked out my engagement ring together from Tiffany's, which ensured I got exactly what I wanted. While we were there and other times I have been in the store, I have seen men purchasing engagement rings by themselves. Do you have more couples purchasing engagement rings together, or men purchasing solo. Have you ever had someone not happy with the engagement ring she received?
> One time when I was in the store, there were some obnoxious kids getting rowdy that were escorted out by the security guard. Do you have any stories of either people behaving badly or trying to steal?



It seems like more often it is couples that purchase the engagement ring. Personally I think it takes the element of surprise out of the engagement. If and when I do get engaged I'll probably purchase it on my own (unless you ladies wouldn't recommend it.) If for any reason it wasn't the perfect ring then you can always bring it back to Tiffany's to exchange it for a different one just as long as it isn't worn looking. Occasionally couples do come into the store to exchange the ring but not often. As for people behaving badly every now and then you get people who get loud and want to show off or you get the occasional crazy person, nothing notable though. We never really had to worry about people stealing because I think people are scared of all the video cameras and security. I can only think of one time (that I know of) when someone stole and that lady was crazy, she got away with it though.


----------



## fashion16

Tyler-I have very small wrists (and a petite frame as well, I am only 5 ft 3) but I really want the Tiffany Notes cuff. In your prior post, you mentioned that it is really big and you haven't seen a lot of people that can pull it off. I don't have a store near me & I don't have a trip planned anytime soon so I would need to order it off of the internet. Do you know approx how wide it is? Do you think it looks poor on women with small wrists or is it based on personality and if those ladies can pull off the "big jewelry" look? Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

materialgurl said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> thanks for answering everyone's questions.. i hope you're not sick of it yet =P Anyway... MY QUESTION is regarding the Frank Gehry torque ring (narrow). I could've swore that I've seen the yellow gold one before... however I checked the canadian and american website... and it only shows black, rose, silver, white gold ones?!?! I have the one with the pave diamonds and i want to get the black, rose and yellow gold in order to stack them!!! Tell me they are still selling the yellow?



I'm pretty sure they discontinued it, not like they asked the employees for our input on this though. I thought it was a good seller, not very comfortable though. Anyway when in desperation to find an item in stock you should always speak with an SP at a store (one you have a good relationship with preferably) and they can look in the company's intranet and see where in the world there is stock in that particular item. They also have the ability to have it transferred in for you. The reason why I say to speak with an SP that you have an established relationship with is because you might get someone who isn't willing to go through all of the effort if the commission isn't worth their time. Sadly, this does happen but there are some good SP's out there. I was one of them...maybe that's why I didn't always reach my sales goals


----------



## TylerDurden

willshopforfood said:


> I have q's!!!!!
> 
> Do you sell on commision, and what happens in cases of returns?
> 
> Why is silver such a great metal to them?  and their signature morganite and kunzite....do they get the good colors in them?
> 
> If you already answered my q's, then please know I just read your OP and not the whole post yet.  I'll just shush it and read now. ;P



Yes, Tiffany's SP's make hourly + commission. Silver is popular with the company because there are higher margins and it allows them to reach a different demographic. In regard to returns, we get the commission taken back when the product is returned. I notice often that people are too embaressed to see their original SP when doing returns so someone else ends up having to take care of it for them (usually at another store.) People, out of fairness please see your original SP! This sucks for the person doing the return because not only are they missing out on potential sales but the person who sold you the original item is free to earn more commission. Not to mention if the original SP didn't take the time to find the "perfect" piece for you then they deserve to be stuck picking up the pieces. Sorry, just a rant. It doesn't really pertain to me anymore but it was frustrating when I worked there.

I've never seen morganite or kunzite in person before, pieces with those stones are very rare within the company (maybe due to low demand.) Usually the few pieces that are available are only found in NY or Beverly Hills.


----------



## TylerDurden

fashion16 said:


> Tyler-I have very small wrists (and a petite frame as well, I am only 5 ft 3) but I really want the Tiffany Notes cuff. In your prior post, you mentioned that it is really big and you haven't seen a lot of people that can pull it off. I don't have a store near me & I don't have a trip planned anytime soon so I would need to order it off of the internet. Do you know approx how wide it is? Do you think it looks poor on women with small wrists or is it based on personality and if those ladies can pull off the "big jewelry" look? Thanks!



I would say it is probably four inches wide. Even so I have a feeling that it wouldn't even fit you unless you bent it and then it would look distorted. Unfortunately I think this one might be too big for you. Have you considered the 1837 wide cuff? I think they make it in two sizes unlike the notes cuff (last I checked.)


----------



## TylerDurden

HappyJoyjoy said:


> Hi.  Does anyone have a picture of or know of a link to a real life picture of Paloma Picasso's sugar stack collection?  Anything would be good, but I am particularly interested in seeing what the 900 USD price point earrings look like.  The green one is my favorite.  Thanks!



I'm guessing this isn't what you're looking for but I don't know anyone who owns these. I would say they are average size, not too big or small. 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+288189-r+101287464-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## fashion16

Tyler-
Thanks for the information on the Notes cuff. That is disappointing b/c I really love the look of the notes. I haven't really looked in the 1837 cuff b/c to me, it looks a little plain. I will continue looking.


----------



## nighteyes

TylerDurden said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know for sure what the correct answer to this is. I "think" the answer is no, but you can always try. If it doesn't work you might be able to go into a store and have them all transferred to one card. I guess that would be pointless though since you are already in a store.



Thanks Tyler!


----------



## Karla V

Hi Tyler, just found this thread and its amazing how much you know and how nice you are in responding all the questions. Right girls??!

Nothing about the jewelry.. but do you have an idea how much a Gemologist makes at the company.. a rough idea. If not a gemologist a similar position? 

Thanks a bunch! 
... (and don't forget to visit Barcelona while in Europe! you will love it!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

Karla V said:


> Hi Tyler, just found this thread and its amazing how much you know and how nice you are in responding all the questions. Right girls??!
> 
> Nothing about the jewelry.. but do you have an idea how much a Gemologist makes at the company.. a rough idea. If not a gemologist a similar position?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> ... (and don't forget to visit Barcelona while in Europe! you will love it!!!



Thanks a lot, I'm glad I can be of help. This is hard to say because much like other companies we are not allowed to discuss our pay. I'm guessing it is a few dollars more per hour than I made. So maybe around $16/hour to start plus commission. It could be higher depending on what city you live in. I'm sure the better performing stores give their employees higher pay.


----------



## bextasy

Thanks!


----------



## umamanikam

How small is the mini bean  and also is the .5 diamond in diamond by yard be seen or is it too small .Thanks and congrats


----------



## TylerDurden

TylerDurden said:


> I'm pretty sure they discontinued it, not like they asked the employees for our input on this though. I thought it was a good seller, not very comfortable though. Anyway when in desperation to find an item in stock you should always speak with an SP at a store (one you have a good relationship with preferably) and they can look in the company's intranet and see where in the world there is stock in that particular item. They also have the ability to have it transferred in for you. The reason why I say to speak with an SP that you have an established relationship with is because you might get someone who isn't willing to go through all of the effort if the commission isn't worth their time. Sadly, this does happen but there are some good SP's out there. I was one of them...maybe that's why I didn't always reach my sales goals



Hey, I just went to the store here in Hamburg and I saw the Torque ring in gold. It was the narrow version (I'm not sure which one you wanted.) So it is definitely still available in the company, if you haven't already ask an SP to track one down for you. As a general rule they don't transfer things in from other countries but I have seen it done before. If you pay for it beforehand you can probably have it done for you. If the size is wrong of course you can get a refund.


----------



## TylerDurden

umamanikam said:


> How small is the mini bean  and also is the .5 diamond in diamond by yard be seen or is it too small .Thanks and congrats



I would say it's is about half an inch. In my opinion it is the best size if you are of average build. The next size up is a little big but if you are tall it may be better.

I don't think that the .5 ct is that small but it definitely doesn't stand out. The design is kind of meant to be small and classy. I think between .5 ct and 1 ct is good but it depends on your style. I know that 1 ct can get a little pricey however right now might be a good time to buy.


----------



## TylerDurden

agent007 said:


> Amazing the amount of time and effort you have put into answering everyone's questions and making this thread worth reading thrice.  Thanks a bunch.  I would like your email address (if you have paypal) so I can send you a dollar.
> 
> Seriously, it's the very least I can do considering reading this thread will be saving me tons!!
> 
> Thanks for all the insight and knowledge Tyler
> 
> Graciously - RobertPaulson



Hi Robert,

I appreciate the offer. That's very nice of you but it really isn't necessary. I stumbled upon this forum by accident while I was bored at work at Tiffany's. I didn't intend to become such an active member but these ladies grew on me Now it has turned into a bit of a part time job. I've always said that if I help others it will come back to me someday. If you really feel the need to send me money I'll PM you my email address, I still haven't found a job here in Germany so that dollar may come in handy soon!

Thanks again,

TylerDurden


----------



## lucretias

TylerDurden said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. Yes, Fight Club is my favorite movie. I've watched it hundreds of times and I think a lot of the reason why I gave up my job and all of my possessions is because of that movie. Definitely a guy movie though.


 
Well, I'm a girl and love the movie. But then I tend to preferr action movies. Used to watch Kung Fu and Bruce Lee movies when I was younger. (MY mother's influence.) I also loved pro wrestling. 

Thanks for taking the time to share and I hope you have a great time on your travels!


----------



## jkramm

Do you have any thoughts or suggestions on the Tiffany Novo ring based on what you've seen. Thank you


----------



## TylerDurden

jkramm said:


> Do you have any thoughts or suggestions on the Tiffany Novo ring based on what you've seen. Thank you



Personally I really like the Novo design. My favorite is the classic tiffany setting but maybe I'm just boring. The Novo is my second favorite, it's a little more flashy but I think it looks great.


----------



## bling2be

Hi Tyler! Thanks for sharing your knowledge about Tiffany!  I cannot afford the real Tiffany classic solitaire engagament ring, so I am having one replicated and I want it to be EXACTLY the same.  Could you tell me what the exact width of the band is?  It's a knife edge band and I was also wondering if anyone has ever complained about it being uncomfortable.  Thanks a million!!!  Looking fwd to your reply!!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

hey tyler! I had a quick question for u... 

How often does a stone in the Ribbon Ring get loose?  I dont know how i managed to do it, but my stone was loose, and the wonderful guys at t&co had it fixed within a week....but im kinda scared it will happen again!!!  Does the size of the ring matter? My ring is a bit over 1 carats, do you find the 1 caraters coming back in for an "adjustment"

blahhhhhh!!! oh and ive always wondered what sales persons think of customers that walk in with head to toe t&co....you know the sunglasses/eyeglasses, ribbon in their hair, earrings/necklace/braclet, multiple rings, a pen and a bookmark in their planner and maybe even a lanyard on their phone.....ALL at once lol!

What would a typical SA think? Easy sale, or omg this chick/guys trying to hard lol! 

What i found funny is im pretty young, in my twenties...and when I browse the fine jewelry side not many SA's are jumping to help me....until one notices my ering, then they are all over my like white on rice haha  but im a brat, when i know im going to make a HUGE purchase and im not able to go to my regular SA i will PURPOSELY dress scrubby and horrible...and then whip out my cash lol! Love that look  and it's pretty satisfying to see that for a while when other scrubby customers come in you can noticeably see them being treated more fair!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

bling2be said:


> Hi Tyler! Thanks for sharing your knowledge about Tiffany!  I cannot afford the real Tiffany classic solitaire engagament ring, so I am having one replicated and I want it to be EXACTLY the same.  Could you tell me what the exact width of the band is?  It's a knife edge band and I was also wondering if anyone has ever complained about it being uncomfortable.  Thanks a million!!!  Looking fwd to your reply!!



No idea but I'm sure there is a way to find out without being too obvious. Just call them and ask, they'll tell you. I think it's 2 mm though.


----------



## TylerDurden

luvednotspoiled said:


> hey tyler! I had a quick question for u...
> 
> How often does a stone in the Ribbon Ring get loose?  I dont know how i managed to do it, but my stone was loose, and the wonderful guys at t&co had it fixed within a week....but im kinda scared it will happen again!!!  Does the size of the ring matter? My ring is a bit over 1 carats, do you find the 1 caraters coming back in for an "adjustment"
> 
> blahhhhhh!!! oh and ive always wondered what sales persons think of customers that walk in with head to toe t&co....you know the sunglasses/eyeglasses, ribbon in their hair, earrings/necklace/braclet, multiple rings, a pen and a bookmark in their planner and maybe even a lanyard on their phone.....ALL at once lol!
> 
> What would a typical SA think? Easy sale, or omg this chick/guys trying to hard lol!
> 
> What i found funny is im pretty young, in my twenties...and when I browse the fine jewelry side not many SA's are jumping to help me....until one notices my ering, then they are all over my like white on rice haha  but im a brat, when i know im going to make a HUGE purchase and im not able to go to my regular SA i will PURPOSELY dress scrubby and horrible...and then whip out my cash lol! Love that look  and it's pretty satisfying to see that for a while when other scrubby customers come in you can noticeably see them being treated more fair!!!



Honestly I almost never see Tiffany jewelry coming back for repairs and I've never heard of that happening with the ribbon ring. When they start seeing a pattern of defects they usually recall all of that product. However that product has been around for a while so that's probably not an issue.

I believe that ring is handmade so there is always room for error. I can understand why you would be worried that it would happen again but I'm sure they checked it well enough when you had it repaired. The best thing to do is just be careful and take it in regularly for a cleaning and a check up (it's free.)

If I saw a lady wearing that much Tiffany's I would probably think that's an easy sale, I'm not sure if I would think she was trying too hard. Maybe it depends on how she pulls it off. I personally give everyone equal service (unless they're rude) because there really is no way to tell how much money they have. Not everyone feels the same way though, maybe they think it's a better use of their time to judge people.


----------



## shishang

Hi Tyler, when customer make a return, does the SA have to return the commission too? I feel bad I have to return a purchase because SA was nice and spent time let me try different things although it's a small commission. Thanks.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

THANKS tyler...i was getting a little worried 

anymore crazy lady/man stories?!?!?!


----------



## TylerDurden

shishang said:


> Hi Tyler, when customer make a return, does the SA have to return the commission too? I feel bad I have to return a purchase because SA was nice and spent time let me try different things although it's a small commission. Thanks.



Yeah they do get the commission taken out of their next commission check. If the SA was as nice as you say then I'm sure they would understand if you have to return it. If it will make you feel better and you think that they deserve the commission then maybe you should exchange it for something else, that way they don't lose any commission. I know sometimes there are instances where a return is unavoidable but my feeling is that if the SA didn't take enough time to find the absolute perfect piece for you then they should understand if it ends up being returned.


----------



## shishang

thank you Tyler. You are a really nice person. Hope the SA will be as nice and as understanding as you are.


----------



## zoebeee

Hi Tyler
I have a Tiffany's necklace that had been oxidising slowly and now its 20% black. I have tried the Tiffany's silver cleaner but it doesn't budge. Is my piece possibly faulty? I know its genuine as I have the receipt complete with credit card slip attached to it.
thanks for your time
Zoe


----------



## gabz

silver has to be cared for and polished w a soft cloth btwn wears to prevent tarnishing take it in for a professional cleaning and hopefully they can polish it nicely


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

Hi Tyler,

It's me again.

A friend of mine wants to apply for an *Assistant Store Manager* position at a Tiffany & Co store.  There is a place on the application for "SALARY DESIRED (IE. 50000):."

He does not want to put something too high or too low.

Can you please tell me an appropriate number?

Thanks.

Sincerely,

HappyJoyjoy


----------



## peace43

HappyJoyjoy said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> It's me again.
> 
> A friend of mine wants to apply for an *Assistant Store Manager* position at a Tiffany & Co store.  There is a place on the application for "SALARY DESIRED (IE. 50000):."
> 
> He does not want to put something too high or too low.
> 
> Can you please tell me an appropriate number?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> HappyJoyjoy





Salary desired:  Negotiable


----------



## zoebeee

gabz said:


> silver has to be cared for and polished w a soft cloth btwn wears to prevent tarnishing take it in for a professional cleaning and hopefully they can polish it nicely


The thing is I have several Tiffany's pieces, and they have always cleaned easily. I pretty much don't take off my Elsa Peretti pendant, so this tarnishing is not normal. As I have worn the necklace maybe 3 times (its an RTT piece without scratched so its in mint condition) plus it has been kept in the pouch the whole time. Its actually gotten worse whilst in the pouch.
So im confused as to why its happening and won't clean up. Im worried that somehow somebody could have purchased a real piece and returned a fake. Which I have purchased, which im hoping is impossible.
Im traveling interstate next week and I will take it to a store


----------



## TylerDurden

HappyJoyjoy said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> It's me again.
> 
> A friend of mine wants to apply for an *Assistant Store Manager* position at a Tiffany & Co store.  There is a place on the application for "SALARY DESIRED (IE. 50000):."
> 
> He does not want to put something too high or too low.
> 
> Can you please tell me an appropriate number?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> HappyJoyjoy



Sorry but much like any other job employees aren't allowed to discuss pay with each other so I have no idea. Is your friend applying for assistant operations manager or assistant sales manager? Depending on which one that could make a difference, sales managers make more I believe. There are also websites out there that tell you what typical salaries are for various positions in different industries, I would check those out. Also I think if I was in that position I would ask for more money than I made at my last job because you don't want to short yourself and it signals that if someone else was willing to pay you that amount than you are worth it.


----------



## TylerDurden

zoebeee said:


> The thing is I have several Tiffany's pieces, and they have always cleaned easily. I pretty much don't take off my Elsa Peretti pendant, so this tarnishing is not normal. As I have worn the necklace maybe 3 times (its an RTT piece without scratched so its in mint condition) plus it has been kept in the pouch the whole time. Its actually gotten worse whilst in the pouch.
> So im confused as to why its happening and won't clean up. Im worried that somehow somebody could have purchased a real piece and returned a fake. Which I have purchased, which im hoping is impossible.
> Im traveling interstate next week and I will take it to a store



Truthfully the best way to prevent your pieces from tarnishing is to wear them more often, storing it in the pouch will make it tarnish. Honestly though there is a possibility that someone could have returned a fake one and it was re-sold to you, their system does have holes. The chances of that happening though are slim because SA's are really good at spotting fakes so they would have to have been REALLY lazy or it was a REALLY good fake.

In any case you should probably take it in and have them take a look at it. Ask them to give you a complimentary cleaning and see if it happens again because you can't say with 100% certainty that it's not your fault it tarnished. If it happens again after a cleaning then ask to have it exchanged. If it still happens there is something about that design (probably where it was made) that doesn't agree with you. Tiffany's will almost always take a return if the customer has had an adverse reaction to silver. From an SA's standpoint though it would be nice if the customer is willing to try various options to narrow down the cause of the problem.


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

TylerDurden said:


> Sorry but much like any other job employees aren't allowed to discuss pay with each other so I have no idea. Is your friend applying for assistant operations manager or assistant sales manager? Depending on which one that could make a difference, sales managers make more I believe. There are also websites out there that tell you what typical salaries are for various positions in different industries, I would check those out. Also I think if I was in that position I would ask for more money than I made at my last job because you don't want to short yourself and it signals that if someone else was willing to pay you that amount than you are worth it.


Thanks, Tyler.  I appreciate your advice. It's the assistant manager position of an individual store.


----------



## sc516

hi , question . I have a Tiffany 1837 Bar necklace. It broke last week , the loop that sits on top of the bar , were the actualy chain goes has broken off . What will tiffany do if i bring it to the store ?


----------



## TylerDurden

sc516 said:


> hi , question . I have a Tiffany 1837 Bar necklace. It broke last week , the loop that sits on top of the bar , were the actualy chain goes has broken off . What will tiffany do if i bring it to the store ?



To re-solder the pendant it should be around $25. If you bought it within the last year they will probably do it for free unless it is obvious that it wasn't due to a manufacturer's defect.


----------



## fashion16

Tyler-I am looking into buying the Tiffany Notes Letter necklace in addition to the other necklaces I have my eye on but in a previous post, another member said she worked in Tiffany repairs and the delicate ball chain breaks often. I called Tiffany Customer Service and they said there is only a 1 year limit on repairs for breakage and they will charge you to repair it if they feel it was due to "rough wear". What are your thoughts on this and should I avoid the necklace all together if it is destined to break on me?


----------



## TylerDurden

fashion16 said:


> Tyler-I am looking into buying the Tiffany Notes Letter necklace in addition to the other necklaces I have my eye on but in a previous post, another member said she worked in Tiffany repairs and the delicate ball chain breaks often. I called Tiffany Customer Service and they said there is only a 1 year limit on repairs for breakage and they will charge you to repair it if they feel it was due to "rough wear". What are your thoughts on this and should I avoid the necklace all together if it is destined to break on me?



That chain could break easier than a cable chain but you have to ask yourself how careful are you with your jewelry. Personally I don't think that chain looks good so maybe you might want to consider buying a cable chain as well. The price is around $25 and it looks a little bit more dressy. Worse case scenario, it does break within a year due to the way you wear it and then you have to either pay ~$30 to fix it or you could buy a cable chain for $25. I think if you like it then you should buy it, be careful with it and if the time ever came that it broke and you had to bring it in then hopefully they won't charge you for it because it is a common problem. If not then buy a cable chain.


----------



## Jadore

Hi Tyler,

I got the RTT oval choker necklace a few years back. I rarely wear it now, because I feel that it's too short on me. Is there anyway that I could add a couple of links on it?, do you recommend that I should do it? also how much would it cost?


TIA!


----------



## TylerDurden

Jadore said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I got the RTT oval choker necklace a few years back. I rarely wear it now, because I feel that it's too short on me. Is there anyway that I could add a couple of links on it?, do you recommend that I should do it? also how much would it cost?
> 
> 
> TIA!



Definitely, just bring it into any store and they can lengthen it for you. Depending on the store it can take anywhere from a few days to two weeks. The price to lengthen that necklace (in silver I presume) is $30 (i think) per inch or fraction of an inch. So if you only lengthen it half an inch it's still $30. The price might be $25, I'm not sure but it's in that ball park.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

are pen refills free? My SA threw in a bunch of them (well ok 5) when I bought my pen yesterday but they are all black and I wanted a blue one...


----------



## TylerDurden

luvednotspoiled said:


> are pen refills free? My SA threw in a bunch of them (well ok 5) when I bought my pen yesterday but they are all black and I wanted a blue one...



They're $2.50 unless you can find an SA to give you one for free but they're not supposed to


----------



## luvednotspoiled

thanks!


----------



## shishang

Hi Tyler, which band do you feel best fit Tiffany classis e-ring setting? I recently tried channel setting, shared prong setting, they don't fit well. I don't like there is gap between band and e-ring. What do you think the else peretti curve band or just the plain knife edge band? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

shishang said:


> Hi Tyler, which band do you feel best fit Tiffany classis e-ring setting? I recently tried channel setting, shared prong setting, they don't fit well. I don't like there is gap between band and e-ring. What do you think the else peretti curve band or just the plain knife edge band? Any other suggestions? Thanks!



Hard to say, I like both the shared prong and the channel set bands because of the bling but if you don't like the gap then it would be best to go with the knife edge or the peretti band. Both of those are a little plain. have you ever considered going with something like the shared prong setting and only wearing it when you dont wear you e-ring?


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi Tyler!

I have a question about SA's and commissions... here's an example: I had walked into the VCA boutique in Naples about 5 times and talked to one girl (there are two working there I believe, both in their 30's - apparently the one I'd talked to is the store manager). I returned to Canada without knowing her name and assumed I'd buy my VCA up here at Birks... but ended up doing a phone order through the other associate (who answered the phone when I called). She was the one who followed up with me and ended up shipping the necklace out. I felt a bit badly though because the other one had been so nice and patient with me (she knew when I said I was ordering from Canada that it was me!) showing me all the designs and getting prices for me - do you think they split the commission? How does that work?


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> Hi Tyler!
> 
> I have a question about SA's and commissions... here's an example: I had walked into the VCA boutique in Naples about 5 times and talked to one girl (there are two working there I believe, both in their 30's - apparently the one I'd talked to is the store manager). I returned to Canada without knowing her name and assumed I'd buy my VCA up here at Birks... but ended up doing a phone order through the other associate (who answered the phone when I called). She was the one who followed up with me and ended up shipping the necklace out. I felt a bit badly though because the other one had been so nice and patient with me (she knew when I said I was ordering from Canada that it was me!) showing me all the designs and getting prices for me - do you think they split the commission? How does work?



I'm not sure what a VCA is. Did you go to a normal Tiffany boutique? The reason why I ask is because if it's not a Tiffany boutique they may not work on commission.

Anyway Tiffany SA's can split the commission if you ask them to or if they feel like someone deserves to be rewarded for contributing to the sale. The thing is there is no set guideline for whether a sale should be split or not, everyone has their own perspective or moral compass. So in this case the SA who helped you on the phone may have felt that since she was the one who answered the phone and "closed" the sale she deserves all of the commission.

An easy way to tell if the sale was split is to look at your receipt. If it was split it should say something like "sales professional: J. Doe" and then somewhere else on the receipt it should say "SP2: xxxxx" where the x's represent the second sales professional's 5 digit code. If it does not say SP2 anywhere on the receipt the sale wasn't split. 

If you feel that the sale should have been split you can email the store and ask the sales manager to split the sale. The commission will be adjusted accordingly. Keep in mind that managers don't make commission so if the first person that helped you was a manager then it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## peace43

^^
I think VCA is Van Cleef & Arpels.  Too many acronyms!!!  LOL!


----------



## gymgirl124

THANKS TylerDurden! I've truly enjoyed all 16 pages so far, PLEASE keep it up. If your travels ever bring you to South Florida PM me for a drink! ONCE AGAIN, greatly appreciated for all the dirt


----------



## zoebeee

TylerDurden said:


> Truthfully the best way to prevent your pieces from tarnishing is to wear them more often, storing it in the pouch will make it tarnish. Honestly though there is a possibility that someone could have returned a fake one and it was re-sold to you, their system does have holes. The chances of that happening though are slim because SA's are really good at spotting fakes so they would have to have been REALLY lazy or it was a REALLY good fake.
> 
> In any case you should probably take it in and have them take a look at it. Ask them to give you a complimentary cleaning and see if it happens again because you can't say with 100% certainty that it's not your fault it tarnished. If it happens again after a cleaning then ask to have it exchanged. If it still happens there is something about that design (probably where it was made) that doesn't agree with you. Tiffany's will almost always take a return if the customer has had an adverse reaction to silver. From an SA's standpoint though it would be nice if the customer is willing to try various options to narrow down the cause of the problem.




I just thought I would give you a little update. I took my necklace to the Melbourne store, and they cleaned it on the spot for me. The tarnish wouldn't come out so they tried a gold cleaner which removed most of it.  The next day I looked at it again and the tarnish was still there. So I took it back, no only are they sending it away for free. They are also sending it back to me (as I live in another state) at no charge. Plus they gave me the cleaning products for my other items for free.
I cant say enough about the amazing service that T&Co offer.


----------



## jessywll

hi tyler, will the tiffany boutique that i always frequent has all the record of my past purchase? is this record being shared among other boutiques as well?


----------



## TylerDurden

jessywll said:


> hi tyler, will the tiffany boutique that i always frequent has all the record of my past purchase? is this record being shared among other boutiques as well?



Yeah they keep records for the past five years and every Tiffany store in the United States can look up past purchases as long as they were bought in the U.S. The only reason why they may not be able to find your purchase is if you paid with cash and you didn't give them your name.


----------



## guccimamma

tyler, my husband and i went to tiffanys...i tried on a couple of rings, i think H vs1 (1.75-2 carat range...not sure of the clarity...but i know they were in the H color range)

i thought we were just joking around, but when we walked out he said "i like the bigger one...you should have it"

he said we can buy it! our 15 year anniversary is coming up.

ok, now reality has set in.....i didn't even ask the pricing...but i know it has to be crazy.

would you pay the extra for a tiffany diamond? i know in my heart i can find as nice a stone elsewhere (or buy a much larger one for the same price!) i think my hub just got caught up in a tiffany moment.


----------



## jessywll

TylerDurden said:


> Yeah they keep records for the past five years and every Tiffany store in the United States can look up past purchases as long as they were bought in the U.S. The only reason why they may not be able to find your purchase is if you paid with cash and you didn't give them your name.



Hi Tyler, thanks for the speedy reply. It is very much appreciated.

Have you ever came across whereby a loyal customer of yours requested you to purchase certain item using your name to get the staff discount? is this being allowed in any Tiffany boutique across the world?


----------



## TylerDurden

guccimamma said:


> tyler, my husband and i went to tiffanys...i tried on a couple of rings, i think H vs1 (1.75-2 carat range...not sure of the clarity...but i know they were in the H color range)
> 
> i thought we were just joking around, but when we walked out he said "i like the bigger one...you should have it"
> 
> he said we can buy it! our 15 year anniversary is coming up.
> 
> ok, now reality has set in.....i didn't even ask the pricing...but i know it has to be crazy.
> 
> would you pay the extra for a tiffany diamond? i know in my heart i can find as nice a stone elsewhere (or buy a much larger one for the same price!) i think my hub just got caught up in a tiffany moment.



If you can afford it I would definitely recommend that you get a Tiffany ring. Personally I just think Tiffany diamonds look better but I've said it before in other posts you get much more for your money if you buy it from Tiffany's. You are paying for service as well as a long list of other benefits. Most importantly you are paying for the peace of mind to know that you're jeweler will always be around (anywhere in the world) to take care of your ring. Tiffany's has a long history and you can feel confident that they won't go out of business. Also they are a very environmentally and socially responsible company by jewelry industry standards, which is a big one in my opinion.


----------



## TylerDurden

jessywll said:


> Hi Tyler, thanks for the speedy reply. It is very much appreciated.
> 
> Have you ever came across whereby a loyal customer of yours requested you to purchase certain item using your name to get the staff discount? is this being allowed in any Tiffany boutique across the world?



No this isn't allowed, in fact Tiffany employees can lose their job for this. I've never had a customer ask me to get something using my employee discount but I have had a lot of my friends ask me for it. Customers do ask for discounts from time to time which is kind of annoying because everyone knows that Tiffany doesn't discount their products so by them asking it just puts us in an awkward position because we both know what the answer is going to be. 
If a customer asked me for my employee discount I would think it was poor taste unless I had a really good relationship with them. Now if I was the kind of employee who wasn't planning on working there forever and didn't really care about losing my job I would consider it, especially if I could take a percentage off of the top that was higher than my commission amount. Just sayin'.


----------



## shishang

Just curious how much % discount employees get for regular items? I remember you said for discounted items it's up to 40-60%.


----------



## jessywll

TylerDurden said:


> No this isn't allowed, in fact Tiffany employees can lose their job for this. I've never had a customer ask me to get something using my employee discount but I have had a lot of my friends ask me for it. Customers do ask for discounts from time to time which is kind of annoying because everyone knows that Tiffany doesn't discount their products so by them asking it just puts us in an awkward position because we both know what the answer is going to be.
> If a customer asked me for my employee discount I would think it was poor taste unless I had a really good relationship with them. Now if I was the kind of employee who wasn't planning on working there forever and didn't really care about losing my job I would consider it, especially if I could take a percentage off of the top that was higher than my commission amount. Just sayin'.



Thanks Tyler for the reply. You are right on the poor taste if someone did ask you for staff discount.


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

TylerDurden said:


> Hey ladies I just got my final paycheck from Tiffany's today and they screwed me out of my health and fitness reimbursement. In case you don't know what that means, one of the benefits of working at Tiffany's is they will reimburse you for 50% of any fitness related expenses, such as a gym membership. I submitted a form for reimbursement for $260 in December and expected it in my last paycheck but never received it.
> What does this mean for you? Well before this I was holding back certain information that probably shouldn't be revealed by a former employee. Now that I have been spited however I will answer any question you ask, NO MATTER HOW SENSITIVE! Feel free to ask away and I will try to keep up with all of the questions.


Hi Tyler,

I'm sorry they did this. 

I'll take you at your word, though.  Can you please review my previous question about salary requirement and say something about what would be an appropriate number?  It's not that I'm trying to be rude, but my friend needs a job.  Not necessarily this one, but with this economy, and being unemployed, he's in a very serious situation.  

Thanks,
HappyJoyjoy


----------



## TylerDurden

HappyJoyjoy said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I'm sorry they did this.
> 
> I'll take you at your word, though.  Can you please review my previous question about salary requirement and say something about what would be an appropriate number?  It's not that I'm trying to be rude, but my friend needs a job.  Not necessarily this one, but with this economy, and being unemployed, he's in a very serious situation.
> 
> Thanks,
> HappyJoyjoy



Your guess really is as good as mine, I've never been a manager before and I've never had a manager discuss their pay with me. Most Tiffany stores have a separate assistant operations and assistant sales manager unless it is a really small store or unless something has changed due to the state of the economy. This may be a possibility because I've heard that after I quit the assistant operations manager and the operations manager at my store got laid off. 
Anyway like I said this could make a difference because sales managers get paid if the employees reach their sales goals and since sales are most important sales managers make more. So if I had to guess I think an assistant sales manager makes $45,000 plus quarterly bonuses. Maybe less for a assistant operations manager.


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

Thanks, Tyler.  Did you ask Tiffany to give you the money they didn't pay but that they owed?  Or are you just going to let it go?  I hate it when companies don't pay according to the contract.  Nothing against Tiffany per se but I hate it when any company does this (and I've seen it many times).


----------



## TylerDurden

HappyJoyjoy said:


> Thanks, Tyler.  Did you ask Tiffany to give you the money they didn't pay but that they owed?  Or are you just going to let it go?  I hate it when companies don't pay according to the contract.  Nothing against Tiffany per se but I hate it when any company does this (and I've seen it many times).



Yeah I hate it too. I never followed through with it because technically it is a benefit and I'm not entitled to it. If I had submitted it before I put in my notice I may have gotten it. I can't blame them for trying to cut costs in this economic environment, especially considering that I'm not an continuing employee.


----------



## fashion16

Tyler-I will be exchanging (via UPS) a piece of tiffany jewelry I purchased through the website. I called the Customer Service number and they told me that even though I am exchanging one item for another, because the two items are different (and $10.00 difference in price) they are going to charge me shipping AGAIN to send the new item so I paid shipping to get the original item to me, paid UPS to send the item back to tiffany and paying shipping to get my new item sent to me? WTF? So then I asked the CSR why that would be when I can return the items for a refund and wait for a free shipping promotion and just order the item I wanted. They were stumped. Did I get someone that is new to the company or is this really accurate information?


----------



## TylerDurden

fashion16 said:


> Tyler-I will be exchanging (via UPS) a piece of tiffany jewelry I purchased through the website. I called the Customer Service number and they told me that even though I am exchanging one item for another, because the two items are different (and $10.00 difference in price) they are going to charge me shipping AGAIN to send the new item so I paid shipping to get the original item to me, paid UPS to send the item back to tiffany and paying shipping to get my new item sent to me? WTF? So then I asked the CSR why that would be when I can return the items for a refund and wait for a free shipping promotion and just order the item I wanted. They were stumped. Did I get someone that is new to the company or is this really accurate information?



It could be accurate. Direct marketing has different policies regarding shipping than the retail division. In my opinion any company that has good customer service shouldn't charge you for shipping the second time but I think the company spends a lot of money on shipping so they are trying to be frugal at the moment.

Here is a trick that you can always do, if a tiffany store doesn't have an item that you want they can always ship it to you for free anytime of the year. So call a store near you and ask if they have the item in stock, if they don't then ask them if you can order it through them. They should not charge you for shipping but if they do just say "Isn't it free shipping if you don't have it in stock?" and they should wave the shipping charge. If not try another store. 

If the first store you call does have it in stock, pick the name of another store and ask if they have it there, if they say "no" then call that store and see if you can get free shipping. 

Also anytime you purchase something for more than $1k shipping should always be free. Another thing is if direct marketing is offering a free shipping promotion but you could get it faster by ordering it from a store you can call a store and order it and ask them if they can give you free shipping like on the website and they will.


----------



## Hello Lover!

Tyler,
What is the upgrade policy on an E-Ring? I've heard it say it must be double the price? I'm unsure and considering me and the bf's economic situations, we might have to settle for a little less in size till I can upgrade to my gorgeous  1.5 ct 6 prong


----------



## TylerDurden

Hello Lover! said:


> Tyler,
> What is the upgrade policy on an E-Ring? I've heard it say it must be double the price? I'm unsure and considering me and the bf's economic situations, we might have to settle for a little less in size till I can upgrade to my gorgeous  1.5 ct 6 prong



 I don't remember what the policy is any more. I think it is double the size not price but I could be wrong. You might want to consider calling them or sending a PM to sanfranstyle because he is an SA that is currently working at Tiffany's.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Hi Tyler,  First I wanted to say thanks for taking the time to answer all of our questions.  I fell in love with Tiffany when I went to the 5th avenue store in NYC back in 1996.  My first piece was Silver RTT Oval tag necklace and I still wear it to this day.  I can't believe how much silver has gone up!   Anyways,  I have many many sterling silver pieces, but now I have no desire to buy any new silver designs from them.  Don't get mad people, but I think they look cheap!    I prefer the older pieces.   
Here is my question for you.  Do you by chance get to meet the designers? I adore Paloma Picasso and Elsa Peretti !   I was reading this thread and I don't think anyone asked this question.


----------



## TylerDurden

FlipFlopgal said:


> Hi Tyler,  First I wanted to say thanks for taking the time to answer all of our questions.  I fell in love with Tiffany when I went to the 5th avenue store in NYC back in 1996.  My first piece was Silver RTT Oval tag necklace and I still wear it to this day.  I can't believe how much silver has gone up!   Anyways,  I have many many sterling silver pieces, but now I have no desire to buy any new silver designs from them.  Don't get mad people, but I think they look cheap!    I prefer the older pieces.
> Here is my question for you.  Do you by chance get to meet the designers? I adore Paloma Picasso and Elsa Peretti !   I was reading this thread and I don't think anyone asked this question.



I've never gotten a chance to meet them but some of my coworkers met Picasso when our store first opened and I know Frank Gehry visited a lot of stores when his collection first came out. 
I think some designers visit major stores when the have a new collection launch or if a really big store is opening or maybe for an anniversary. Besides that I don't think they make many appearances because they are getting pretty old. I've also heard that Picasso and Peretti don't like each other so you probably wouldn't see them together, who knows if this is true though.


----------



## guccimamma

TylerDurden said:


> If you can afford it I would definitely recommend that you get a Tiffany ring. Personally I just think Tiffany diamonds look better but I've said it before in other posts you get much more for your money if you buy it from Tiffany's. You are paying for service as well as a long list of other benefits. Most importantly you are paying for the peace of mind to know that you're jeweler will always be around (anywhere in the world) to take care of your ring. Tiffany's has a long history and you can feel confident that they won't go out of business. Also they are a very environmentally and socially responsible company by jewelry industry standards, which is a big one in my opinion.



Tyler, thank you for your thoughtful answer. If you can believe this, I forgot that we have a similar size diamond/clarity (actually larger) the color is in the "I/J" range, in my safety deposit box. It was a diamond from my grandmother. It fell out of its orignal setting, and I have been hesitant to put into another. So it just sits. 

My husband probably knew my senses would take over, he gets major credit just for offering to buy me a Tiffany upgrade!!!! Just trying on those incredible diamonds makes me happy inside.

But eventually happiness turns to reality, so I won't be getting a new ring.

I love reading your answers! Thanks again.


----------



## hellsangel227

Wow I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread!! Thanks a lot Tyler for taking the time to answer everyones questions!!


----------



## kathyinjapan

Hello Lover! said:


> Tyler,
> What is the upgrade policy on an E-Ring? I've heard it say it must be double the price? I'm unsure and considering me and the bf's economic situations, we might have to settle for a little less in size till I can upgrade to my gorgeous  1.5 ct 6 prong



I'm not Tyler but that is correct. The upgrade has to be at least twice the price of the original purchase (i.e. if the original is $10,000 then the upgrade has to be at least $20,000). And there is also a service fee that can be up to 15% which will be subtracted from the value of your original e-ring and the balance would then be applied to the new purchase.


----------



## Allyzor

Hey Tyler!
I am so glad to have found you on this forum, I just experienced something extremely confusing about T&Co and would really appreciate your clarification on this.
I'm from Australia and currently living in Melbourne. 6 months ago, my bf got me T&Co SS bracelet ( the one with the crab claw) just 2 days ago, the upper claw bit break off to which I was not aware of. I came home that day, and noticed the bracelet wasnt on my wrist and I searched the entire place i been that day looking for it. Later i found it inside my car which i was relief. The point is, if the bracelet was due to mishandled eg. go caught on something and by force it came apart, i wouldnt complain because I'm not that kind of person to fake stories. I called customer service in regards to their repair policy. The lady over the phone told me that T&co hold a 1 year guarantee to their piece and stated that I would not be charged for the repair fees. However, when my bf brought it over to their Melbourne store today, the SA charged him $20 for labor  fees? I was confused because my bracelet was only 6-7 months old and i even provide them a receipt to prove the purchase date. so my questions are: Does T&co policies varies depending on their city and store? does the 1 year warranty really applied? Which one should i listen to? The SA or the customer service line? do i have to pay the 20$ fee charge for repair? any help to clarify this would be much appreciated.
Regards,
Ally


----------



## TylerDurden

Allyzor said:


> Hey Tyler!
> I am so glad to have found you on this forum, I just experienced something extremely confusing about T&Co and would really appreciate your clarification on this.
> I'm from Australia and currently living in Melbourne. 6 months ago, my bf got me T&Co SS bracelet ( the one with the crab claw) just 2 days ago, the upper claw bit break off to which I was not aware of. I came home that day, and noticed the bracelet wasnt on my wrist and I searched the entire place i been that day looking for it. Later i found it inside my car which i was relief. The point is, if the bracelet was due to mishandled eg. go caught on something and by force it came apart, i wouldnt complain because I'm not that kind of person to fake stories. I called customer service in regards to their repair policy. The lady over the phone told me that T&co hold a 1 year guarantee to their piece and stated that I would not be charged for the repair fees. However, when my bf brought it over to their Melbourne store today, the SA charged him $20 for labor  fees? I was confused because my bracelet was only 6-7 months old and i even provide them a receipt to prove the purchase date. so my questions are: Does T&co policies varies depending on their city and store? does the 1 year warranty really applied? Which one should i listen to? The SA or the customer service line? do i have to pay the 20$ fee charge for repair? any help to clarify this would be much appreciated.
> Regards,
> Ally



Their policy can be interpreted differently depending on the employee since it's more of an "implied" policy meaning it's not written anywhere like on the receipt. Whenever possible Tiffany employees try to charge customers for repairs in my experience because it is more money for the company. By this I mean they feel out the situation and if the customer doesn't object to paying they will charge them. In your situation your bf should have said that customer service told you that it would be taken care of. Unless for some reason the person who helped him noticed that it was obviously due to your negligence, which I doubt.
I would recommend that you bring your original receipt as well as the repair receipt in and ask for a refund based on what the person on the customer service line told you.
Also to anyone in the future use this as a reference when trying to get a repair, whenever possible a Tiffany employee will try to charge you for the repair.
It is a grey area and really should be fixed in my opinion, but what do I know I don't work there anymore.


----------



## katie09

Hi Tyler.
I've got the Heart tag charm toggle necklace in sterling silver.
http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...-p+17-c+288158-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
But it is a bit too short really. Is it possible to bring it to Tiffany and ask them to make it longer? If so, is that very expensive and will it take a long time? There are no Tiffanys in my country so I would have to have it fixed on holiday if I should do this.


----------



## aquablueness

Tyler, it's me ! You are so popular around here and i'm so happy for you! YAY! You should be getting paid for this! But you're so awesome and nice for doing this on your own time.

Ok, so, i have a question about my e-ring. I was just checking out the certificate today and i noticed that there isn't a girdle inscription like most rings, rather my diamond has a crown inscription. First question, why would they do that? Second question, do they do that for all their diamonds? Third, where can i find it on my diamond? Fourth, would i be able to find it using a common household magnifying glass (i suppose it's 10 x)? 

Thanks, looking forward to your response.


----------



## lady-g

dear *TylerDurde, *

i've read through this entire thread and it has been enormously helpful and informative. thanks so much!

i've been eyeing this Somerset sterling silver ring with diamonds ( http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite..._params=s+5-p+1-c+288198-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ ) and was wondering if you could shed some light on the specifications of the diamonds used in this particular design, in terms of color and clarity?

thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

lady-g said:


> dear *TylerDurde, *
> 
> i've read through this entire thread and it has been enormously helpful and informative. thanks so much!
> 
> i've been eyeing this Somerset sterling silver ring with diamonds ( http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite..._params=s+5-p+1-c+288198-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ ) and was wondering if you could shed some light on the specifications of the diamonds used in this particular design, in terms of color and clarity?
> 
> thanks!



I don't know exactly. Different pieces have different color and clarity and it's really hard to remember them all so as an SA we refer to the company's database for those specs. In general pieces such as this one have color and clarity on the lower end of Tiffany's quality standards. So if I were to guess I would say they are VS clarity and a color of G-I. Unfortunately even if you were to ask a SA at the store they wouldn't be able to be more specific, they can only guarantee that they are at least I color and at least VS2 clarity. Still good by jewelry industry standards.

On a side not I remember from a meeting before I left the company that they were going to start lowering the quality of their melee diamonds such as the ones found in the above piece. The company says that in order to continue offering affordable pieces and keep costs low they will be using diamonds with a color rating as low as L if I'm not mistaken.

Keep in mind this is only for pieces that use small melee diamonds. So if you've been considering getting a piece such as the Pave`diamond open heart the newer pieces being made will have lower quality diamonds in them, possibly for the same price. If you've been holding off on buying a piece such as this then I would recommend buying it before all the older inventory is sold and also making sure to ask the SA what the quality of the diamonds is just to make sure before you buy.


----------



## TylerDurden

katie09 said:


> Hi Tyler.
> I've got the Heart tag charm toggle necklace in sterling silver.
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...-p+17-c+288158-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> But it is a bit too short really. Is it possible to bring it to Tiffany and ask them to make it longer? If so, is that very expensive and will it take a long time? There are no Tiffanys in my country so I would have to have it fixed on holiday if I should do this.



What Tiffany's will you be visiting? Some Tiffany's can do it within a few days while some can take a few weeks, it all depends whether they use a local jeweler. If you are going to be visiting a place for 2 weeks probably any store can have it done before you return home. If you will be there for a shorter time you might want to email the store first and ask how long it will take. If there won't be enought time send it to them before hand and they can have it done by the time you arrive. When I worked there the price was $20 per inch or fraction of an inch to lengthen it. It might be $25/inch now, I'm not sure. Still affordable though.


----------



## TylerDurden

aquablueness said:


> Tyler, it's me ! You are so popular around here and i'm so happy for you! YAY! You should be getting paid for this! But you're so awesome and nice for doing this on your own time.
> 
> Ok, so, i have a question about my e-ring. I was just checking out the certificate today and i noticed that there isn't a girdle inscription like most rings, rather my diamond has a crown inscription. First question, why would they do that? Second question, do they do that for all their diamonds? Third, where can i find it on my diamond? Fourth, would i be able to find it using a common household magnifying glass (i suppose it's 10 x)?
> 
> Thanks, looking forward to your response.



From my understanding many places will cut their diamonds with a girdle that is too thick in order to add carat weight to the diamond. Tiffanys doesn't do this because it is deceptive and also because it can reduce the diamond's brilliance. So my guess as to why it is on the crown is because there isn't enough room on the girdle of a Tiffany diamond. Maybe a Gemologist from this forum can lend an opinion? I believe it is on the crown of all their diamonds, you should be able to easily find it with 10x magnification


----------



## nighteyes

Hi Tyler,
About a month back, I bought $365 worth of Tiffany merchandise (total including taxes and shipping was a little past $400), and returned it about a week later by mail.  It's been four weeks since Tiffany received my return, and I just got an email from them saying that the amount of my refund is $283+ (just processed yesterday). 

I'm SO mad at them right now; on top of making me wait for a month, they're totally screwing up the figures?! I would really like to know how refunds are calculated. Is there a secret percentage that Tiffany withholds that I don't know about? Tiffany has seriously gotten on my last nerve and I was hoping you could provide some rational perspective on this... or some plausible explanation for this brazen display of incompetence. TIA!


----------



## peace43

^^
Did you try calling Tiffany customer service to see why they were refunding you that odd amount?  They should be refunding you the item price plus tax but not shipping.  And, did Tiffany also minus out additional return shipping if you used a pre-paid shipping label?

Call Tiffany directly!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

peace43 said:


> ^^
> Did you try calling Tiffany customer service to see why they were refunding you that odd amount?  They should be refunding you the item price plus tax but not shipping.  And, did Tiffany also minus out additional return shipping if you used a pre-paid shipping label?
> 
> Call Tiffany directly!!!



What she said ^^^ It sounds like they missed an item and is probably an honest mistake. I'm sure it can be fixed if you call them but you won't get the full amount since they won't refund you the shipping. Good luck.


----------



## nighteyes

Sorry for the rant everybody! After sleeping on it and waking up to read your advice, I feel much better and more clear-headed. I shipped back the items without using a prepaid label, so I guess the refund amount should be total item prie + tax. Thank you so much, Tyler and peace43!!


----------



## peace43

nighteyes said:


> Sorry for the rant everybody! After sleeping on it and waking up to read your advice, I feel much better and more clear-headed. I shipped back the items without using a prepaid label, so I guess the refund amount should be total item prie + tax. Thank you so much, Tyler and peace43!!



As Tyler mentioned above, did you return several items?  Were all items credited back to your credit card plus tax but minus original shipping charge? Call Tiffany!!!


----------



## nighteyes

peace43 said:


> As Tyler mentioned above, did you return several items?  Were all items credited back to your credit card plus tax but minus original shipping charge? Call Tiffany!!!



peace 43, as I am currently situated overseas, I decided to send customer service an email instead. A dozen (literally) emails later, they told me that the refund was for only 2 out of the 4 items I returned. You and Tyler were absolutely right! They're contacting the returns department now, and I'm hoping that I don't have to prove that I sent the entire order back, because at the time it did not even _occur_ to me that it would be possible for anyone to be put in this situation. I mean... It's Tiffany, after all.  Anyway, fingers crossed that they resolve this asap. Thank you to both of you though, for getting back to me so quickly!


----------



## peace43

^^
Wow!!  That's crazy that Tiffanys didn't "notice" the other two items that you returned in the box!!  Yikes!!  I hope the matter gets resolved soon for you!!!  

This is a different store, but I ordered 6 skirts from Talbot's website.  When I got the box, there were only 3 skirts in the box even though the shipping order listed all 6 skirts!!  I immediately called Talbot's and they shipped the missing skirts to me just a few days later as a "replacement".  It was really strange because the box was large enough to hold all 6 skirts.  When the box was delivered to my house, I heard the UPS driver drop the package off and the box was not opened.  So, obviously, there was a shipping error at the Talbot's distribution center.  Anyways, my point is that Talbot's actually has very good customer service and took my word that the items were missing.  Most other stores probably would have given me a hard time regarding the "missing" items.  

I hope Tiffany resolves your credit issue as soon as possible!!


----------



## TylerDurden

This reminds me of a time I bought some jeans from Nordstrom online. They didn't fit right and I mailed them back, after a few weeks I still hadn't received a refund. I called them and it apparently had gotten lost in the mail and they still gave me a refund. For all they know I could never have even sent it back! That's why I love Nordstrom, I doubt if Tiffany's would have done the same in a similar situation. Nordstrom is the best store ever in my opinion.


----------



## barcreperie

TylerDurden said:


> I haven't heard anything of the sort and personally I think it would be a bad idea. Not discounting your products is actually a very smart marketing move and it builds brand the brand's image. It is safe to say that the Tiffany brand is one of their best assets and discounting their products could undermine this. This strategy also works well for a lot of brands such as LV and Bose


 
Fetching out an older post, but some time has passed and it seems that Tiffany's strategy has been to come out with some new, lower priced items to deal with their dwindling profits.  The Tiffany Keys line comes to mind, and they seem to have a heavy advertising campaign behind this line.  I also see more emphasis on the silver jewelry, both in new designs and ad campaigns.

I agree with your Tyler that the perceived 'value' of Tiffany products would be diminished should they have any type of promotions involving discounts to boost sales.  This has historically been a successful approach to maintaining a luxury image.  But... we are in a new economic era now, and there's a new sentiment prevailing regarding the value of luxury.  Values are shifting.

I've shopped at Tiffany a fair amount over the years, and haven't quite bought in to the notion that a person is paying for 'the buying experience' or any particular extra service from Tiffany.  While in the store, particularly when shopping at the diamond counter, the sales folks fawn over me in a professional manner, but I experience this with the full knowledge that the fawning is really over my wallet.  When I've asked for any variation in what they have to offer, suddenly they're not so accommodating, because it costs what I consider an exhorbitant fee.  For instance, several years ago I bought a necklace on a very thin platinum chain.  The necklace was something like $4k, and had a few very small diamonds in it.   It came on a 16" chain, and I wanted an 18" chain.  This additional 2" of very, very thin chain cost me something like $200.  And I had to wait a couple of weeks for it to be shipped from New York.  My feeling was that since the necklace was so horrendously overpriced to begin with, true customer service would have been to not add to the price for the slightly longer chain.  And certainly in the interest of customer service a few different lengths of generic chains should be in stock at each store.

The service I've gotten from Tiffany over the years has been far less than what I get at other jewelry stores in terms of what they'll fix/modify, the cost, the time involved to have the work done, and obviously the fact that a local jeweler will fix anything and everything I bring in, not just what I purchased from him/her or a parent company.  When I visit other stores I'm usually asked if I'd like my rings cleaned while I look around.  This has never happened at Tiffany and I presume that's because it would take the sales person off the selling floor for a few minutes.  This type consieration and the flexibility and talent of local jewelers is what I consider true customer service.  And the jewelry I see outside Tiffany is as beautiful and high quality, and often even moreso, than what I see in Tiffany.

I guess in my old age I'm not so sucked in by the 'magic' and 'dreams' these type places are trying to sell.


----------



## HauteMama

barcreperie said:


> Fetching out an older post, but some time has passed and it seems that Tiffany's strategy has been to come out with some new, lower priced items to deal with their dwindling profits. The Tiffany Keys line comes to mind, and they seem to have a heavy advertising campaign behind this line. I also see more emphasis on the silver jewelry, both in new designs and ad campaigns.
> 
> I agree with your Tyler that the perceived 'value' of Tiffany products would be diminished should they have any type of promotions involving discounts to boost sales. This has historically been a successful approach to maintaining a luxury image. But... we are in a new economic era now, and there's a new sentiment prevailing regarding the value of luxury. Values are shifting.
> 
> I've shopped at Tiffany a fair amount over the years, and haven't quite bought in to the notion that a person is paying for 'the buying experience' or any particular extra service from Tiffany. While in the store, particularly when shopping at the diamond counter, the sales folks fawn over me in a professional manner, but I experience this with the full knowledge that the fawning is really over my wallet. When I've asked for any variation in what they have to offer, suddenly they're not so accommodating, because it costs what I consider an exhorbitant fee. For instance, several years ago I bought a necklace on a very thin platinum chain. The necklace was something like $4k, and had a few very small diamonds in it. It came on a 16" chain, and I wanted an 18" chain. This additional 2" of very, very thin chain cost me something like $200. And I had to wait a couple of weeks for it to be shipped from New York. My feeling was that since the necklace was so horrendously overpriced to begin with, true customer service would have been to not add to the price for the slightly longer chain. And certainly in the interest of customer service a few different lengths of generic chains should be in stock at each store.
> 
> The service I've gotten from Tiffany over the years has been far less than what I get at other jewelry stores in terms of what they'll fix/modify, the cost, the time involved to have the work done, and obviously the fact that a local jeweler will fix anything and everything I bring in, not just what I purchased from him/her or a parent company. When I visit other stores I'm usually asked if I'd like my rings cleaned while I look around. This has never happened at Tiffany and I presume that's because it would take the sales person off the selling floor for a few minutes. This type consieration and the flexibility and talent of local jewelers is what I consider true customer service. And the jewelry I see outside Tiffany is as beautiful and high quality, and often even moreso, than what I see in Tiffany.
> 
> I guess in my old age I'm not so sucked in by the 'magic' and 'dreams' these type places are trying to sell.


 
Very well put. There was a time when I was enchanted by the name Tiffany. But the more I see and experience, the more I realize that I can get the same quality jewelry with a better price and better service through a trusted local jeweler. I agree that Tiffany carries much better quality than the average mall store, but small jewelers carry equal or better product, often at half the price of Tiffany. I feel more special with the treatment I receive from my jeweler than I do when I work with Tiffany. I understand that the name means a lot to some people, and that is fine. That's why Tiffany is there. But the older I get, the more the quality and service matter to me, regardless of label.


----------



## TylerDurden

I agree with a lot that you have said. I've said many times before in this thread that Tiffanys needs to improve their customer service, they have been riding on their name for too long and eventually it won't be sustainable.

As for products, maybe I'm just socialized to like Tiffany designs more but I don't really see anything of interest from lower priced stores. Most of all I get turned off by the presentation when I even walk into those stores. Every jeweler stuffs all of their merchandise into the showcases and it looks terrible. 

Even the higher end brand's designs don't appeal to me as much although they are better than most. Personally I don't really like many of the designs from Bulgari and Cartier because they don't have that classic American look that I'm used to.

As for Tiffany designs, personally I think they are going downhill, the cheaper stuff looks...cheap. Not that I can afford it but I think only their higher end designs look good now days.


----------



## ULTRALUXE

I did notice that Tiffany is offering overnight shipping for free for orders over $150 as a Mother's Day promotion. Is that something they do very often? I consider that a pretty good "discount" from my husband's $200 order. Also most weekends they've been offering free standard shipping. 

I also wanted to note on the previous topic of unrecognized returns (sorry, on my Blackberry and can't quote) I once had an incomplete order from Amazon. It consisted of 2 paperback novels and the Gossip Girl season 1 dvd set. I received the order without the dvd's althou the packing slip said 3/3 items shipped, this completes your order. Since they don't even list a phone # and the general dispute form was only for wrong item received, not missing item, I was pretty worried but they didn't hassle me at all. I would think that they flag claims like that though, as the odds are pretty low of that happening twice to the same person. Still, great customer service can happen with or without a big name but it makes a big impression when you're the recipient.


----------



## nighteyes

Tyler and peace43, thanks for all your help! Today I finally received confirmation from Tiffany that they've refunded me the full amount minus shipping. I didn't get any apology; their reply was almost like an automatic response.  But at least I'm getting my money back, _finally_. Well, hopefully, anyway. I'm just crossing my fingers, hoping it turns up in my bank account, and then I can breathe easy. I started an inquiry on April 13 (three weeks after my return was processed) and today is May 11 - You do the math on how long it took them to resolve this issue!


----------



## peace43

^^
Wow!  Very surprising that the whole return process took so long but I'm glad to hear that you will be receiving your full credit minus the shipping.  Whew!!  Just keep checking your bank account for that credit!!!

I've never had to return anything to Tiffany via the mail - just brought back one or two items directly to a store.  Luckily, I live about 30 to 40 minutes in either direction from at least 3 Tiffany stores.  

Again, very glad to hear that you will be receiving your full credit soon!!!


----------



## lady-g

TylerDurden said:


> I don't know exactly. Different pieces have different color and clarity and it's really hard to remember them all so as an SA we refer to the company's database for those specs. In general pieces such as this one have color and clarity on the lower end of Tiffany's quality standards. So if I were to guess I would say they are VS clarity and a color of G-I. Unfortunately even if you were to ask a SA at the store they wouldn't be able to be more specific, they can only guarantee that they are at least I color and at least VS2 clarity. Still good by jewelry industry standards.
> 
> On a side not I remember from a meeting before I left the company that they were going to start lowering the quality of their melee diamonds such as the ones found in the above piece. The company says that in order to continue offering affordable pieces and keep costs low they will be using diamonds with a color rating as low as L if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Keep in mind this is only for pieces that use small melee diamonds. So if you've been considering getting a piece such as the Pave`diamond open heart the newer pieces being made will have lower quality diamonds in them, possibly for the same price. If you've been holding off on buying a piece such as this then I would recommend buying it before all the older inventory is sold and also making sure to ask the SA what the quality of the diamonds is just to make sure before you buy.


 

thank you *TylerDurden*, you've been a great help, really appreciate it. 

just by way of update, i bought the somerset silver mesh ring with diamonds (the one that i asked about) last tuesday, May 5. At the point of purchase, the SA polished it for me and when i inspected it, it was shiny and free of tarnish stains.

i left it in the original packaging (pouch, box, paperbag) from the time of purchase until yesterday (sunday) when i took it out for the first time. to my surprise the whole ring had acquired a yellowish tint and there were 2 obvious dark tarnish spots on the mesh part which were about 1/10 of an inch in diameter each.

is this even normal? i'm honestly quite shocked that it has tarnished so obviously and so quickly when it had only been 5 days since my purchase and all it did during those 5 days was lie in the pouch it came in. 

i'm kinda lost as to what to do now. should i ask for an exchange?

i don't know if this should make any difference, but i live in a tropical humid climate and i left the package in my wardrobe since the time of purchase.

any advise much appreciated.


----------



## TylerDurden

ULTRALUXE said:


> I did notice that Tiffany is offering overnight shipping for free for orders over $150 as a Mother's Day promotion. Is that something they do very often? I consider that a pretty good "discount" from my husband's $200 order. Also most weekends they've been offering free standard shipping.
> 
> I also wanted to note on the previous topic of unrecognized returns (sorry, on my Blackberry and can't quote) I once had an incomplete order from Amazon. It consisted of 2 paperback novels and the Gossip Girl season 1 dvd set. I received the order without the dvd's althou the packing slip said 3/3 items shipped, this completes your order. Since they don't even list a phone # and the general dispute form was only for wrong item received, not missing item, I was pretty worried but they didn't hassle me at all. I would think that they flag claims like that though, as the odds are pretty low of that happening twice to the same person. Still, great customer service can happen with or without a big name but it makes a big impression when you're the recipient.



I've noticed that usually around the major jewelery shopping holidays (Christmas, Valentine's, Mother's Day) they usually have some sort of free shipping offer and then they usually send out an email again a few days before the holiday to offer free next day shipping. Just my observation but I'm pretty sure you can expect that again once Christmas comes around.


----------



## TylerDurden

lady-g said:


> thank you *TylerDurden*, you've been a great help, really appreciate it.
> 
> just by way of update, i bought the somerset silver mesh ring with diamonds (the one that i asked about) last tuesday, May 5. At the point of purchase, the SA polished it for me and when i inspected it, it was shiny and free of tarnish stains.
> 
> i left it in the original packaging (pouch, box, paperbag) from the time of purchase until yesterday (sunday) when i took it out for the first time. to my surprise the whole ring had acquired a yellowish tint and there were 2 obvious dark tarnish spots on the mesh part which were about 1/10 of an inch in diameter each.
> 
> is this even normal? i'm honestly quite shocked that it has tarnished so obviously and so quickly when it had only been 5 days since my purchase and all it did during those 5 days was lie in the pouch it came in.
> 
> i'm kinda lost as to what to do now. should i ask for an exchange?
> 
> i don't know if this should make any difference, but i live in a tropical humid climate and i left the package in my wardrobe since the time of purchase.
> 
> any advise much appreciated.



It's kind of hard to say because any number of factors could have caused it, the humid environment could be one. They say that in order to keep your silver jewelery from tarnishing you should actually wear it everyday. Since this is not realistic and doesn't apply to everyone your best bet is to get a silver polish cloth and some silver polish and polish it regularly. Unfortunately that is just the nature of silver and one reason why it is (relatively) inexpensive.


----------



## beejerry

Hi Tyler, I've a question on a used diamond ring. Since I'm not the original buyer, can I still bring it in to clean? I've the certificate and box and even the ribbon. Thanks!

I hope you are enjoying your new life in Europe!


----------



## TylerDurden

beejerry said:


> Hi Tyler, I've a question on a used diamond ring. Since I'm not the original buyer, can I still bring it in to clean? I've the certificate and box and even the ribbon. Thanks!
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your new life in Europe!



Hi,

They don't look up the purchase information or require a receipt when you bring something in to be cleaned, as long as it's Tiffanys they'll clean it. Now if you needed it to be repaired or something along those lines they would need the original purchase info.


----------



## beejerry

^^ Thanks Tyler! Another question is, if I want to upgrade, that's impossible right?


----------



## TylerDurden

beejerry said:


> ^^ Thanks Tyler! Another question is, if I want to upgrade, that's impossible right?



Umm, I don't know. In my opinion it shouldn't be impossible. Why would they turn down money? But you never know with them, they might make you find the original purchase info or give them info to help them find it.


----------



## beejerry

Thanks Tyler!


----------



## gabz

Hi Tyler weird ques but I just noticed on my silver 1837 bar earings they have copyright 2003 next to the hallmark non of my other tiff pieces have yr I did purchase at a boutique is this normal? Thanks


----------



## TylerDurden

gabz said:


> Hi Tyler weird ques but I just noticed on my silver 1837 bar earings they have copyright 2003 next to the hallmark non of my other tiff pieces have yr I did purchase at a boutique is this normal? Thanks



Hi. Yeah it is normal. All of the special collections have that because the name of the design is copyrighted. So you will see this on 1837, Atlas, Peretti designs etc. Let me add that I'm not sure if ALL of the collections have this because it's been a while and I would have to look to make sure but as I remember they all do. Sometimes though as I've mentioned before depending on if it is made in different places there is no consistency between the designs.


----------



## cookie888

Hi Tyler

Fight club is a great movie - definately ground-breaking stuff when it first came out.

I've just read 20 pages of this thread so thanks for starting it up.

I bought my Tiffany purchases in 2007 in LA. I read a lot about international clients getting their tax back on other luxury brands like Chanel etc. My question: should I have asked to get my tax back or is this not applicable to T&Co. Also, you mentioned that SA's will try and charge you for as much as they can. Would they have automatically charge me tax if I didn't dispute it at time of purchase? I feel annoyed with myself that I didn't ask....

Are you enjoying your European adventure? Been to UK yet?


----------



## TylerDurden

cookie888 said:


> Hi Tyler
> 
> Fight club is a great movie - definately ground-breaking stuff when it first came out.
> 
> I've just read 20 pages of this thread so thanks for starting it up.
> 
> I bought my Tiffany purchases in 2007 in LA. I read a lot about international clients getting their tax back on other luxury brands like Chanel etc. My question: should I have asked to get my tax back or is this not applicable to T&Co. Also, you mentioned that SA's will try and charge you for as much as they can. Would they have automatically charge me tax if I didn't dispute it at time of purchase? I feel annoyed with myself that I didn't ask....
> 
> Are you enjoying your European adventure? Been to UK yet?



Hi Cookie,

This question is hard for me to answer with confidence because I don't know the exact laws that pertain to taxes in the U.S., I can only comment on my understanding of the laws based on what I've been told throughout my work experience. As I understand it the United States does not give tax refunds to travelers like Europe or Australia does. Why? I can only guess that it has something to do with the govt. being greedy and/or they feel that the U.S. is such a "premium" destination that tax refunds will not make a difference in encouraging tourism.

Therefore Tiffany & Co. is only following the law (as I know it) by charging their customers taxes. That having been said I have heard of companies such as Chanel not charging customers taxes in certain instances. How they do it? I don't know. My guess would be that in an effort to make a big sale they discount the item the amount of the tax rate and then charge the customer the sales tax so as to abide by the law.

On second thought I have seen this happen at Tiffany's as well but only on a very, very large purchase. So in a nutshell in America it is illegal for a company not to pay sales tax to the government on any item sold no matter where the customer is from. Whether the company pays the tax themselves or passes it onto the customer is up to them. Being that Tiffany has a strict no discount policy they pass the tax onto the customer except for certain instances of large purchases (which is not guaranteed unless you work out a deal.)

Unfortunately my European adventure has come to an end. I wasn't able to find a job in Germany and my savings have officially ran out a week ago. Apparently it is very hard to find a job in Marketing if you don't speak the local language and in Germany it is also hard to find a job teaching English if you're not a certified English teacher. It's okay though because I didn't want to teach English anyway. My return flight was on the 28th of May and with no money and no opportunities on the horizon I decided to come home. So now I am spending the summer in Seattle and looking for a job, I've applied at Blue Nile so we'll see if I get it.

I really wanted to visit England though, I've been to Europe 3 times now and still haven't gone. I hope to come there sometime this year to see Michael Jackson in concert. I think it would be a once in a lifetime experience and it would also be a good opportunity to see London. Hopefully I'm not the only person on TPF that still likes MJ, has anyone else thought about seeing him in concert?


----------



## cookie888

Thanks for the comprehensive reply. I know for a fact Chanel offer some kind of tax back. Some women in the Chanel forum have mentioned it. Although they don't get the full tax back... I have no idea how it works either

Sorry to hear about your trip being cut short. I'm sure it was fun while it lasted. I'm also into Marketing - how long you been doing it? Who have you worked for?

You been to Europe 3 times and you still havn't come to London? Shameful! only kidding. Next time you really have to make the effort.

I'm seeing MJ - my tickets are in Jan 2010 though. People keep telling me he won't last till then. I can't wait to see him - the O2 is an amazing venue.


----------



## flipchickmc

Hi Tyler,

I have a question.  I got 2 new charms for my birthday and want to add them to my bracelet.  Do you know if Tiffany will move charms to different links once they have been permanently soldered?  They've moved one of my charms before with no problems so I'm thinking it should be ok this time around as well...I want to move 2 charms over a few links and then add 2 charms so that way they are equally spread out.


----------



## elle tee

flipchickmc said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have a question.  I got 2 new charms for my birthday and want to add them to my bracelet.  Do you know if Tiffany will move charms to different links once they have been permanently soldered?  They've moved one of my charms before with no problems so I'm thinking it should be ok this time around as well...I want to move 2 charms over a few links and then add 2 charms so that way they are equally spread out.



I'm not Tyler but I don't see why they wouldn't- I have brought stuff to Tiffany's that had been previously altered and wanted it changed again or changed back- like chains shortened/lengthened, links on/off, etc. and it has never been a problem.  All they have to do is clip the ring and put a new one on.  At most they might charge you a few dollars but I would be surprised if they refused to do it.

Tyler, I have a question for you- I just got a stainless steel watch (I think it's called the Tiffany Grand).  Can you comment on durability/scratch resistance?  I'm a little nervous about stacking bracelets, this watch is a shiny finish whereas my last one was brushed so scratches didn't really show.  If it does get scratched up, I'm assuming T&Co can polish it up and buff out the scratches for me?  
Also, why are the gold charms so much cuter and more inventive than the sterling ones??  (I don't really expect an answer there, I'm just ticked off because I'm starting to convert my SS RTT bracelet into a charm bracelet but all my favorite charms are in gold!)


----------



## HappyJoyjoy

TylerDurden said:


> I don't know exactly. Different pieces have different color and clarity and it's really hard to remember them all so as an SA we refer to the company's database for those specs. In general pieces such as this one have color and clarity on the lower end of Tiffany's quality standards. So if I were to guess I would say they are VS clarity and a color of G-I. Unfortunately even if you were to ask a SA at the store they wouldn't be able to be more specific, they can only guarantee that they are at least I color and at least VS2 clarity. Still good by jewelry industry standards.
> 
> On a side not I remember from a meeting before I left the company that they were going to start lowering the quality of their melee diamonds such as the ones found in the above piece. The company says that in order to continue offering affordable pieces and keep costs low they will be using diamonds with a color rating as low as L if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Keep in mind this is only for pieces that use small melee diamonds. So if you've been considering getting a piece such as the Pave`diamond open heart the newer pieces being made will have lower quality diamonds in them, possibly for the same price. If you've been holding off on buying a piece such as this then I would recommend buying it before all the older inventory is sold and also making sure to ask the SA what the quality of the diamonds is just to make sure before you buy.



Hi Tyler, do you know anything about Tiffany using SI diamonds?  I read that they are going to start  a) offering them in engagement rings or b) using them in melee.  I wasn't sure which.  Thanks.

BTW, I think it's a terrible idea, using SI diamonds, if it's true, and I'm very upset with Tiffany for all of the posts on the internet I've read about poor customer service, and your post about charging people being a "grey area" I think put me over the edge in terms of my respect for the company.  I hope they'll improve.  In the meantime, I think I'll give my money to Cartier.  You've been great in the thread, though.  Thank you ever so much.


----------



## peace43

flipchickmc said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have a question.  I got 2 new charms for my birthday and want to add them to my bracelet.  Do you know if Tiffany will move charms to different links once they have been permanently soldered?  They've moved one of my charms before with no problems so I'm thinking it should be ok this time around as well...I want to move 2 charms over a few links and then add 2 charms so that way they are equally spread out.



Couldn't you move most of the charms on your bracelet yourself except for the flower charm and the new rectangular charm (shopping bag?)  All of the other charms that you have (hearts, initial, bow/gift box) can be removed by pushing down on the u-shaped bar for a quick release.  Or did you say that you had those charms permanently soldered?

Anyways, you have a very nice charm bracelet!!  And yes, Tiffany would definitely move around your charms for you for a small fee.  But, not sure why you would have permanently soldered the "movable" charms.  Oh well!


----------



## TylerDurden

@HappyJoyjoy- They are going to start using SI clarity melee diamonds. I agree it is cheap but they are always looking for ways to reduce costs. I think their profit margins are getting smaller and smaller now days.


----------



## TylerDurden

flipchickmc said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have a question.  I got 2 new charms for my birthday and want to add them to my bracelet.  Do you know if Tiffany will move charms to different links once they have been permanently soldered?  They've moved one of my charms before with no problems so I'm thinking it should be ok this time around as well...I want to move 2 charms over a few links and then add 2 charms so that way they are equally spread out.



Yeah like the others here have said they'll move them for the price to have it resoldered. Maybe around $20.


----------



## TylerDurden

elle tee said:


> Tyler, I have a question for you- I just got a stainless steel watch (I think it's called the Tiffany Grand).  Can you comment on durability/scratch resistance?  I'm a little nervous about stacking bracelets, this watch is a shiny finish whereas my last one was brushed so scratches didn't really show.  If it does get scratched up, I'm assuming T&Co can polish it up and buff out the scratches for me?
> Also, why are the gold charms so much cuter and more inventive than the sterling ones??  (I don't really expect an answer there, I'm just ticked off because I'm starting to convert my SS RTT bracelet into a charm bracelet but all my favorite charms are in gold!)



Stainless steel will scratch so I wouldn't recommend wearing a bracelet with it. Also Tiffany's can polish your watch for you but it will not take out the small scratches. I don't think there is a way to restore the "high polish" that a new watch has.

I think the reason why the gold charms are better are because they want people to move up to gold. If you notice a lot of their really cool jewelery designs don't come in silver either.


----------



## elle tee

TylerDurden said:


> Stainless steel will scratch so I wouldn't recommend wearing a bracelet with it. Also Tiffany's can polish your watch for you but it will not take out the small scratches. I don't think there is a way to restore the "high polish" that a new watch has.
> 
> I think the reason why the gold charms are better are because they want people to move up to gold. If you notice a lot of their really cool jewelery designs don't come in silver either.



Thanks! I guess I'll have to get used to wearing bracelets on my right hand, then.

You're right about the gold/silver, many of my favorite designs and collections are in gold only.  I do prefer gold on me, but it's so much more expensive so I try to mix it up.  Maybe I'll just put some gold charms on my SS bracelet...


----------



## nekostar0412

Hey Tyler!  Great thread - I really appreciate you taking the time to answer all of our questions, even though you're pretty busy yourself.  Good luck job hunting!

I wanted your opinion on the Elsa Peretti Diamonds By The Yard Pendant - I'm looking at getting the 0.05 carat or 0.08 carat, because I want something small and simple.  Do you think it's worth it?  I've looked at Blue Nile, but another TPFer who was looking at this style says that the BN chain looked too big and made it look cheap.  I like the look of Tiffany's dainty chain, but if you can suggest other places that have a comparable necklace/pendant, then I'm all ears


----------



## Candice0985

nekostar0412 said:


> Hey Tyler!  Great thread - I really appreciate you taking the time to answer all of our questions, even though you're pretty busy yourself.  Good luck job hunting!
> 
> I wanted your opinion on the Elsa Peretti Diamonds By The Yard Pendant - I'm looking at getting the 0.05 carat or 0.08 carat, because I want something small and simple.  Do you think it's worth it?  I've looked at Blue Nile, but another TPFer who was looking at this style says that the BN chain looked too big and made it look cheap.  I like the look of Tiffany's dainty chain, but if you can suggest other places that have a comparable necklace/pendant, then I'm all ears


I have the 0.08 dbty in YG 18k and I love it! I never take it off, super sparkly, dainty but easy to wear and just the right size where you can layer on it or wear on its own. Probably the best jewellery purchase i've made. LOVE IT!!


----------



## TylerDurden

nekostar0412 said:


> Hey Tyler!  Great thread - I really appreciate you taking the time to answer all of our questions, even though you're pretty busy yourself.  Good luck job hunting!
> 
> I wanted your opinion on the Elsa Peretti Diamonds By The Yard Pendant - I'm looking at getting the 0.05 carat or 0.08 carat, because I want something small and simple.  Do you think it's worth it?  I've looked at Blue Nile, but another TPFer who was looking at this style says that the BN chain looked too big and made it look cheap.  I like the look of Tiffany's dainty chain, but if you can suggest other places that have a comparable necklace/pendant, then I'm all ears



I'm sorry, outside of Tiffany and Blue Nile designs I haven't looked at many others. I can understand how a larger chain wouldn't look good with that type of design. With a smaller carat size you definitely need a smaller chain. Personally I really like Tiffany's DBY design and although I don't know the price, I think Tiffany's did do a price reduction in the past few months so hopefully it's not too much more for their design


----------



## LibbyWinslet

hi tyler, 

i'm from ireland, i have recently got engaged. I am thinking i might get my wedding band from tiffanys. my engagement ring will be white gold, but when i had a look on the tiffanys website, they are only 4 or 5 wedding rings in white gold. Is there more in the store, or do Tiffanys not really stock white gold wedding rings?


----------



## TylerDurden

LibbyWinslet said:


> hi tyler,
> 
> i'm from ireland, i have recently got engaged. I am thinking i might get my wedding band from tiffanys. my engagement ring will be white gold, but when i had a look on the tiffanys website, they are only 4 or 5 wedding rings in white gold. Is there more in the store, or do Tiffanys not really stock white gold wedding rings?



From my experience they do not carry many white gold designs, at least in the store I worked at. For the most part it is yellow gold or platinum. You should email the store you're going to be visiting and tell them what you have in mind so they can have something transferred to the store before your arrival.

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## flipchickmc

flipchickmc said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have a question. I got 2 new charms for my birthday and want to add them to my bracelet. Do you know if Tiffany will move charms to different links once they have been permanently soldered? They've moved one of my charms before with no problems so I'm thinking it should be ok this time around as well...I want to move 2 charms over a few links and then add 2 charms so that way they are equally spread out.


 
Hi Tyler,

I went to have my new charms added to my bracelet and specifically mentioned that I wanted 2 links to separate each charm.  When my bracelet came back last Thursday - it was completely wrong.  They moved all my charms toward the center of the bracelet and put each charm on every other link (only 1 link between each charm).  

They said they would send it back out as a RUSH to get redone.  To my surprise, they called me yesterday saying it was ready.  I went to pick it up and guess what?  They still got it wrong!  The charms were still only separated by 1 link but just moved over to the right side.  UGH!  They are now sending it out for the 3rd time as a RUSH.  This is just ridiculous to me.  How can something like this happen when the instructions were clearly written/typed and underlined?

I'm planning to write a letter to corporate after this ordeal is over with.  I tried looking on tiffany.com to see if I could get an address but I'm coming up empty.  Would it be the 5th Ave Store?  Also, who should I address the letter to?


----------



## NurseAnn

flipchickmc said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I went to have my new charms added to my bracelet and specifically mentioned that I wanted 2 links to separate each charm. When my bracelet came back last Thursday - it was completely wrong. They moved all my charms toward the center of the bracelet and put each charm on every other link (only 1 link between each charm).
> 
> They said they would send it back out as a RUSH to get redone. To my surprise, they called me yesterday saying it was ready. I went to pick it up and guess what? They still got it wrong! The charms were still only separated by 1 link but just moved over to the right side. UGH! They are now sending it out for the 3rd time as a RUSH. This is just ridiculous to me. How can something like this happen when the instructions were clearly written/typed and underlined?
> 
> I'm planning to write a letter to corporate after this ordeal is over with. I tried looking on tiffany.com to see if I could get an address but I'm coming up empty. Would it be the 5th Ave Store? Also, who should I address the letter to?


 

Wow that is terrible!  If I am recalling correctly didn't they incorrectly solder your bracelet quite a while ago as well?  With the amount of revisions they are having to do to your charm bracelet I am wondering how the links/charms are doing.  I hope you closely inspect it when you get back because I've read other threads where they really scratched up SS items that they worked on.  It really is a shame to be getting that poor level of service from Tiffany's.  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## TylerDurden

flipchickmc said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I went to have my new charms added to my bracelet and specifically mentioned that I wanted 2 links to separate each charm.  When my bracelet came back last Thursday - it was completely wrong.  They moved all my charms toward the center of the bracelet and put each charm on every other link (only 1 link between each charm).
> 
> They said they would send it back out as a RUSH to get redone.  To my surprise, they called me yesterday saying it was ready.  I went to pick it up and guess what?  They still got it wrong!  The charms were still only separated by 1 link but just moved over to the right side.  UGH!  They are now sending it out for the 3rd time as a RUSH.  This is just ridiculous to me.  How can something like this happen when the instructions were clearly written/typed and underlined?
> 
> I'm planning to write a letter to corporate after this ordeal is over with.  I tried looking on tiffany.com to see if I could get an address but I'm coming up empty.  Would it be the 5th Ave Store?  Also, who should I address the letter to?



Sorry to hear about your unpleasant experience. It's amazing how they can make such a mistake twice. I looked on the website and was able to find a few options for you, first you can email them here or you can send a letter to _Tiffany & Co., 5th avenue & 57th St. New York, NY 10022_. I would just address the letter to "Vice President" and I'm sure it will find the right person.


----------



## flipchickmc

NurseAnn said:


> Wow that is terrible! If I am recalling correctly didn't they incorrectly solder your bracelet quite a while ago as well? With the amount of revisions they are having to do to your charm bracelet I am wondering how the links/charms are doing. I hope you closely inspect it when you get back because I've read other threads where they really scratched up SS items that they worked on. It really is a shame to be getting that poor level of service from Tiffany's. Good luck and keep us posted!


 
Good memory! Yes, they did make a mistake when they soldered a charm a few months back.  I will definitely inspect each charm and link when my bracelet finally makes its way back to me.  I'm getting anxious now.  In addition to hoping they get the spacing correct, I also hope they put the charms in the order I specified.  UGH!


----------



## flipchickmc

TylerDurden said:


> Sorry to hear about your unpleasant experience. It's amazing how they can make such a mistake twice. I looked on the website and was able to find a few options for you, first you can email them here or you can send a letter to _Tiffany & Co., 5th avenue & 57th St. New York, NY 10022_. I would just address the letter to "Vice President" and I'm sure it will find the right person.


 
Thanks Tyler.  Hopefully the 3rd time's a "charm".  So, frustrating!


----------



## tulip618

TylerDurden said:


> That is a hard piece to clean.The best you can do is to use Tiffany silver polish and a soft cloth. If that's not good enough then take it into a Tiffany store and ask them to polish it for you. It should cost you $5 and they can do a much better job, although it will probably never look like new again.


 
I also own a tiffany silver mesh ring and it was hard to polish so I took it to my local jeweler and plated a thin layer of white gold. now the ring always look new without tarnish!! I suggest doing this on Tiffany silver pieces! Hope it helps!


----------



## TylerDurden

tulip618 said:


> I also own a tiffany silver mesh ring and it was hard to polish so I took it to my local jeweler and plated a thin layer of white gold. now the ring always look new without tarnish!! I suggest doing this on Tiffany silver pieces! Hope it helps!



Great idea, I wasn't aware that this was possible.


----------



## Litsa

tulip618 said:


> I also own a tiffany silver mesh ring and it was hard to polish so I took it to my local jeweler and plated a thin layer of white gold. now the ring always look new without tarnish!! I suggest doing this on Tiffany silver pieces! Hope it helps!


 

How much did that cost?


----------



## takoyoshi

Hey TylerDurden,

I would really appreciate your expertise on this one, i am in the process of purchasing a ring from a local seller, they said it is platinum, is there something that is marked on the inside of the band that will notate platinum?

Thanks


----------



## mon favori

Hello!
I just read through your entire thread. It was great reading all of your expertise. I think it is very interesting how the office politics work in Tiffany. Sorry that you couldn't find a job in Germany. Its a shame that no one could see MJ's last concert.


----------



## tulip618

Litsa said:


> How much did that cost?


 
Hi Litsa,
It was free of charge for me since I know the seller really well. I think it should range from $30 depending on the size of the jewelry. It's still worth it since silver cleaning at Tiffany cost $20 up anyways.


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Hey TylerDurden,
> 
> I would really appreciate your expertise on this one, i am in the process of purchasing a ring from a local seller, they said it is platinum, is there something that is marked on the inside of the band that will notate platinum?
> 
> Thanks



Yeah more than likely on the inside of the ring it will have a stamp that says "PT" if it's platinum followed by the percentage of platinum. So all Tiffany platinum rings will be stamped PT950 which means 950 part per thousand or 95% platinum.


----------



## TylerDurden

mon favori said:


> Hello!
> I just read through your entire thread. It was great reading all of your expertise. I think it is very interesting how the office politics work in Tiffany. Sorry that you couldn't find a job in Germany. Its a shame that no one could see MJ's last concert.



Thanks mon favori, I'm glad you like the thread and I hope this is a valuable resource for everyone on TPF.


----------



## Chrisy

I just read through your thread.  Thanks for all the information.  I can see you were a good sales as you are very knowledgeable and explain things really well.

I am hoping you can give me some opinion.  I am in the process of buying my 10th anniversary ring.  Hubby wants me to have a Tiffany ring that I didn't get from my engagement.  We are looking at the Lucida.  I am debating on a 1.27 carat, G, VVS1 and a 1.17 carat E, VVS2.    Beside carate and cut, what's more valuable color or calarity?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## TylerDurden

Chrisy said:


> I just read through your thread.  Thanks for all the information.  I can see you were a good sales as you are very knowledgeable and explain things really well.
> 
> I am hoping you can give me some opinion.  I am in the process of buying my 10th anniversary ring.  Hubby wants me to have a Tiffany ring that I didn't get from my engagement.  We are looking at the Lucida.  I am debating on a 1.27 carat, G, VVS1 and a 1.17 carat E, VVS2.    Beside carate and cut, what's more valuable color or calarity?  Thanks in advance.



At T&CO clarity accounts for the majority of the price if I remember correctly. Each higher grade of carat and color is usually about a $100 price increase but with clarity it's around $300-$400


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> Yeah more than likely on the inside of the ring it will have a stamp that says "PT" if it's platinum followed by the percentage of platinum. So all Tiffany platinum rings will be stamped PT950 which means 950 part per thousand or 95% platinum.



Thanks =)
So if it doesn't have pt does it mean thats its not platinum or not all models have the notation?


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Thanks =)
> So if it doesn't have pt does it mean thats its not platinum or not all models have the notation?



Maybe only Tiffany's designs have the "PT" stamp because although I haven't looked at many other jewelry designs what I can recall is they usually just have a number. Like all sterling silver designs I see say "925" and all gold designs say "18k," "14k," or "750," "725."

I'm sorry but outside of Tiffany's I really don't know much about jewelry. I'm a typical guy who doesn't really wear jewelry so I didn't know anything about it until I worked at Tiffany's. 

Maybe someone here can be of assistance and tell us if their non-tiffany platinum jewelry has the "PT" stamp?


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> Maybe only Tiffany's designs have the "PT" stamp because although I haven't looked at many other jewelry designs what I can recall is they usually just have a number. Like all sterling silver designs I see say "925" and all gold designs say "18k," "14k," or "750," "725."
> 
> I'm sorry but outside of Tiffany's I really don't know much about jewelry. I'm a typical guy who doesn't really wear jewelry so I didn't know anything about it until I worked at Tiffany's.
> 
> Maybe someone here can be of assistance and tell us if their non-tiffany platinum jewelry has the "PT" stamp?



Thank you, maybe i didnt word it clear enough, sorry. But i'm buying a ring from someone locally, tiffany platinum ring (she claims), i was just wondering that if it isn't marked "PT" does that means its not platinum? She claims it is elsa peretti, could it still be platinum even if it is not marked "PT"


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Thank you, maybe i didnt word it clear enough, sorry. But i'm buying a ring from someone locally, tiffany platinum ring (she claims), i was just wondering that if it isn't marked "PT" does that means its not platinum? She claims it is elsa peretti, could it still be platinum even if it is not marked "PT"



There is a SMALL possibility that it could really be platinum, some of the older designs didn't have consistent hallmarks on them but now days everything platinum from Tiffany's has a PT stamp on it. What Elsa Peretti design is it? Usually you can tell just by looking at it if it's silver or platinum, platinum is always darker in color. Also most EP designs in PT have a lot of diamonds in them, I can only think of a couple platinum EP designs that only have a single small diamond or no diamonds at all in them.


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> There is a SMALL possibility that it could really be platinum, some of the older designs didn't have consistent hallmarks on them but now days everything platinum from Tiffany's has a PT stamp on it. What Elsa Peretti design is it? Usually you can tell just by looking at it if it's silver or platinum, platinum is always darker in color. Also most EP designs in PT have a lot of diamonds in them, I can only think of a couple platinum EP designs that only have a single small diamond or no diamonds at all in them.



Hmm, thank you so much for you help. The seller couldn't really give me any other pictures because she only has a camera phone. I am not really sure what type of else peretti it is, but she said she paid 800 and it comes with the receipt, but i couldnt see any on the tiffany site thst looked the same and only cost 800, they were all much more. at any rate these are the pictures i have


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Hmm, thank you so much for you help. The seller couldn't really give me any other pictures because she only has a camera phone. I am not really sure what type of else peretti it is, but she said she paid 800 and it comes with the receipt, but i couldnt see any on the tiffany site thst looked the same and only cost 800, they were all much more. at any rate these are the pictures i have



I kind of had a feeling this was the design you were talking about. I'm almost certain this one says "PT 950" but at the very least it should say "950" if it's platinum. The thing with this design is it looks exactly like the silver version except for the color. If it says "925" on the inside it's silver.


----------



## Chrisy

TylerDurden said:


> At T&CO clarity accounts for the majority of the price if I remember correctly. Each higher grade of carat and color is usually about a $100 price increase but with clarity it's around $300-$400


 
Thanks for the information!  But now dear sis is urging me to go elsewhere for a bigger ring with the same amount of money.  Debating, debating, I guess that's what a woman do.  LOL.


----------



## wendie

Will the small heart tag fit on the large link charm bracelet or do they have to solder it on?  Or should I go for the medium heart tag instead?


----------



## foxytnns

Hi Tyler!  
Quick question about the SS DBTY.  I'm interested in the SS DBTY bracelet.  What are your thoughts on this piece?  It looks quite delicate--do you think there would be any problems w/ it if I want to wear it often (like all day, everyday haha!)  Thanks for any advice you have!


----------



## TylerDurden

wendie said:


> Will the small heart tag fit on the large link charm bracelet or do they have to solder it on?  Or should I go for the medium heart tag instead?



The jump rings on all of the charms are the same size and are big enough to fit on the large link charm bracelet. I'm not exactly sure which items you're talking about though. If you would like a definite answer you can post the links to the items and I will respond. Also I think a smaller charm on the larger link bracelet doesn't look very good. Just my opinion.


----------



## TylerDurden

foxytnns said:


> Hi Tyler!
> Quick question about the SS DBTY.  I'm interested in the SS DBTY bracelet.  What are your thoughts on this piece?  It looks quite delicate--do you think there would be any problems w/ it if I want to wear it often (like all day, everyday haha!)  Thanks for any advice you have!



I love this piece. It is very delicate. Keep in mind that different pieces of jewelry handle wear differently so it really comes down to how rough you are with your jewelry, how active your lifestyle is, etc. Honestly with all of Tiffany's pieces, and I would always say this to customers, the chain will last you forever just as long as you don't snag it on something. If that does happen then breaking it is unavoidable.


----------



## wendie

TylerDurden said:


> The jump rings on all of the charms are the same size and are big enough to fit on the large link charm bracelet. I'm not exactly sure which items you're talking about though. If you would like a definite answer you can post the links to the items and I will respond. Also I think a smaller charm on the larger link bracelet doesn't look very good. Just my opinion.


 

Here is the bracelet:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-t&cid=287458&selectedsku=21774022&fromgrid=1

Here is the small heart tag:

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...+5-p+1-c+288216-r+101424818-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

and the medium heart tag:

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...+5-p+4-c+288216-r+101424818-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


What would you recommend?  Also, does the charm bracelet say T&CO anywhere on it?  Like on the clasp or anything?

Thanks so much!


----------



## foxytnns

TylerDurden said:


> I love this piece. It is very delicate. Keep in mind that different pieces of jewelry handle wear differently so it really comes down to how rough you are with your jewelry, how active your lifestyle is, etc. Honestly with all of Tiffany's pieces, and I would always say this to customers, the chain will last you forever just as long as you don't snag it on something. If that does happen then breaking it is unavoidable.



Thanks Tyler!!  With that said, if something does happen and the chain breaks does Tiffany's repair/replace that? And if so, what is the cost?  Thanks again!!


----------



## TylerDurden

foxytnns said:


> Thanks Tyler!!  With that said, if something does happen and the chain breaks does Tiffany's repair/replace that? And if so, what is the cost?  Thanks again!!



Tiffany's will repair it if it broke due to a manufacturer's defect. If it broke due to another reason they can repair it for you for a fee of around $25.


----------



## TylerDurden

wendie said:


> Here is the bracelet:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-t&cid=287458&selectedsku=21774022&fromgrid=1
> 
> Here is the small heart tag:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...+5-p+1-c+288216-r+101424818-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> and the medium heart tag:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...+5-p+4-c+288216-r+101424818-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> 
> What would you recommend?  Also, does the charm bracelet say T&CO anywhere on it?  Like on the clasp or anything?
> 
> Thanks so much!



The small size must be new because I don't think I've seen it before. I would definitely recommend the medium size as that's the same size as the one that's on the RTT Heart Tag bracelets. I think a smaller charm won't look good with the large link bracelet. Also the bracelet does have a T& Co. hallmark on the middle link.


----------



## takoyoshi

Hey you helped me in the past and i just wanted to let you know i did purchase the tiffany ring 

Btw: could you take a look at this tiffany tie, had it authenticating in another part of the forum, but since you worked there i wanted a seconder =)

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5064883

TIA!


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Hey you helped me in the past and i just wanted to let you know i did purchase the tiffany ring
> 
> Btw: could you take a look at this tiffany tie, had it authenticating in another part of the forum, but since you worked there i wanted a seconder =)
> 
> shopgoodwill.com - #5064883 - Tiffany & Co. Tie - 8/1/2009 8:03:00 PM
> 
> TIA!



Glad to hear you got the ring. The tie definitely looks authentic although I've never seen that particular pattern before, they do change every season however.


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> Glad to hear you got the ring. The tie definitely looks authentic although I've never seen that particular pattern before, they do change every season however.



Thanks =) 
Do you know how much their ties retailed? I dont really want to pay overprice haha.


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Thanks =)
> Do you know how much their ties retailed? I dont really want to pay overprice haha.



They all retail for $100.


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> They all retail for $100.



Thanks =)


----------



## lovehermes

Hi Tyler...how do Tiffany pearls compare to other pearls.  Is there a big difference?  Thanks!


----------



## jennzy

hey!
great post!!!

i was wondering, not sure if this was answered... i read upto 10 pages and my eyes were going cross eyed...

a month ago i was at tiffany's and bought a cute bow necklace and the SA was telling me that she just bought herself a gold mini one (wanted the gold version but they only had a mini) and all her gfs a silver mini version with her discount. then i sighed and told her i would love to work at tiffanys though it could be a dangerous job since i would try to buy the whole store! she laughed and told me if i wanted i could work at tiffany's.

i don't plan on applying for tiffanys any time soon since i'm off to asia to teach english for a year but when i come back i would like to. how does one go on about applying for a job at tiffany's? its not like i can walk up and hand them my resume.


----------



## TylerDurden

lovehermes said:


> Hi Tyler...how do Tiffany pearls compare to other pearls.  Is there a big difference?  Thanks!



I guess it depends on the type of pearl. Their most inexpensive pearls are cultivated freshwater pearls which come from China like most others in the industry. 

Their more expensive pearls are very high quality but I don't know how they compare to others available elsewhere. You can be confident that Tiffany pearls are of the highest quality and that you will be paying more for the name.

That being said I'm sure you can find similar quality elsewhere at a cheaper price but you will probably have to do your research,


----------



## TylerDurden

jennzy said:


> hey!
> great post!!!
> 
> i was wondering, not sure if this was answered... i read upto 10 pages and my eyes were going cross eyed...
> 
> a month ago i was at tiffany's and bought a cute bow necklace and the SA was telling me that she just bought herself a gold mini one (wanted the gold version but they only had a mini) and all her gfs a silver mini version with her discount. then i sighed and told her i would love to work at tiffanys though it could be a dangerous job since i would try to buy the whole store! she laughed and told me if i wanted i could work at tiffany's.
> 
> i don't plan on applying for tiffanys any time soon since i'm off to asia to teach english for a year but when i come back i would like to. how does one go on about applying for a job at tiffany's? its not like i can walk up and hand them my resume.



I went into the store and handed in my resume and followed up later with a phone call. After my first interview they gave me an application to fill out,

You can also search for positions and submit your resume through their website but you have to do some searching because the link to the jobs page cannot be directly found from the homepage. 

It might be easier to get a job at a new store than to get into an existing store from what I can tell. If you are being considered for the position than they will send you a link to fill out an application online.


----------



## jennzy

TylerDurden said:


> I went into the store and handed in my resume and followed up later with a phone call. After my first interview they gave me an application to fill out,
> 
> You can also search for positions and submit your resume through their website but you have to do some searching because the link to the jobs page cannot be directly found from the homepage.
> 
> It might be easier to get a job at a new store than to get into an existing store from what I can tell. If you are being considered for the position than they will send you a link to fill out an application online.




thanks! i don't think toronto will be opening another one up  i think 2 is enough haha!

another question, i know you mentioned that your discount is 30% for most items and higher ticketed items are less.... how much discount would you get for lets say aquamarine legacy ring?


----------



## ytrewq

Hi Tylor, which bracelet would you recommend for a guy with relatively small wrists?


----------



## jennzy

ytrewq said:


> Hi Tylor, which bracelet would you recommend for a guy with relatively small wrists?




ohhh i know u asked tylor but hope u dont mind me just jumping in!!!!
i love the atlas collection esp for guys!

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+5-p+6-c+288192-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+5-p+6-c+288192-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

i know this may look a little girle but its not dangly and i think its hot!
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...arams=s+5-p+13-c+288192-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...arams=s+5-p+17-c+288192-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## TylerDurden

ytrewq said:


> Hi Tylor, which bracelet would you recommend for a guy with relatively small wrists?



Venetian bracelet or Venetian I.D. bracelet.


----------



## TylerDurden

jennzy said:


> thanks! i don't think toronto will be opening another one up  i think 2 is enough haha!
> 
> another question, i know you mentioned that your discount is 30% for most items and higher ticketed items are less.... how much discount would you get for lets say aquamarine legacy ring?



Probably in the 15% range. Pieces with significant stones are individually priced base on the cost of the stone. In general fine jewelry with gemstones in them have smaller margins therefore the discount is smaller.


----------



## lovehermes

TylerDurden said:


> I guess it depends on the type of pearl. Their most inexpensive pearls are cultivated freshwater pearls which come from China like most others in the industry.
> 
> Their more expensive pearls are very high quality but I don't know how they compare to others available elsewhere. You can be confident that Tiffany pearls are of the highest quality and that you will be paying more for the name.
> 
> That being said I'm sure you can find similar quality elsewhere at a cheaper price but you will probably have to do your research,


Thanks Tyler...very interesting!


----------



## jennzy

tyler, hopefully you can help me out here!

ok so my parents bought me elsa peretti open heart medium necklace and had it shipped to the house as a congrats you got a real person's job (i recently graduated)

anyways the recipt says its a medium heart but if i'm not mistaken its a small heart
and there is a little scratch on it!

WTF? sorry for my language i am so upset! i am going to have to call them and let them know! but how could this have happened? 

i never ordered anything from t&co ive always gone to the store...

did the packing person mistaken the small for a medium?


----------



## TylerDurden

jennzy said:


> tyler, hopefully you can help me out here!
> 
> ok so my parents bought me elsa peretti open heart medium necklace and had it shipped to the house as a congrats you got a real person's job (i recently graduated)
> 
> anyways the recipt says its a medium heart but if i'm not mistaken its a small heart
> and there is a little scratch on it!
> 
> WTF? sorry for my language i am so upset! i am going to have to call them and let them know! but how could this have happened?
> 
> i never ordered anything from t&co ive always gone to the store...
> 
> did the packing person mistaken the small for a medium?



I guess it is possible that this could have happened, after all humans can make mistakes. What makes you think it's the small size? There is a Medium A and a Medium B, Medium A is smaller. If you actually did receive a small one call customer service and they will fix it. I'm sure they won't expect you to pay for shipping.


----------



## jennzy

TylerDurden said:


> I guess it is possible that this could have happened, after all humans can make mistakes. What makes you think it's the small size? There is a Medium A and a Medium B, Medium A is smaller. If you actually did receive a small one call customer service and they will fix it. I'm sure they won't expect you to pay for shipping.



the width of the heart is about my pinky...

oh and as for the scratch that was my finger print!!!

unless if medium a is that small


----------



## Pandoraholic

jennzy said:


> the width of the heart is about my pinky...
> 
> oh and as for the scratch that was my finger print!!!
> 
> unless if medium a is that small


 
Hi I have the small Elsa Peretti open heart it measures 16mm across- think the medium a is 22mm across (from memory)- sounds to me like yours could be the mini???


----------



## jennzy

Pandoraholic said:


> Hi I have the small Elsa Peretti open heart it measures 16mm across- think the medium a is 22mm across (from memory)- sounds to me like yours could be the mini???



sorry it is a little wider than my pinky and i always like to think my pinky is 1cm or a little thicker than 1cm

so i think they did send me the small...

i am going to call them & let them know to see what my options are.... 
i dont want to send it cuz im moving to korea for a yr next week so i guess i need to drag my ass to the store *ugggh! its annoying cuz its one more thing i need to squeeze into cuz im already so busy!*


----------



## ytrewq

Hi Tyler, what pieces do you own?


----------



## TylerDurden

ytrewq said:


> Hi Tyler, what pieces do you own?



I don't wear much jewelry. I just have a few rings from the 1837 and Atlas collections.


----------



## aquablueness

ytrewq said:


> Hi Tyler, what pieces do you own?



really good question


----------



## kashmira

What a great thead! What quality are diamonds in the DBTY jewelry (platina/diamond bracelet)? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## TylerDurden

kashmira said:


> What a great thead! What quality are diamonds in the DBTY jewelry (platina/diamond bracelet)? Thanks in advance for your help!



The diamonds in the DBY pieces all vary in quality so that those designs are available in many different price points. If you look on the website it will say something like starting at $X,XXX. Tiffany diamond standards in general are more strict than other jewelers and will have a clarity of VS2 or higher and color of I or higher.


----------



## kashmira

TylerDurden said:


> The diamonds in the DBY pieces all vary in quality so that those designs are available in many different price points. If you look on the website it will say something like starting at $X,XXX. Tiffany diamond standards in general are more strict than other jewelers and will have a clarity of VS2 or higher and color of I or higher.


 
Thanks for your reply! I was thinking of the ones that could be bought on-line from the tiffany.com webpage (for example this one): http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1424822+101323340+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t)


----------



## TylerDurden

kashmira said:


> Thanks for your reply! I was thinking of the ones that could be bought on-line from the tiffany.com webpage (for example this one): http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1424822+101323340+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t)



I see what you mean, when you click on view specifications it only has the carat weight. I'm not sure if that is a mistake or if they do that intentionally but they come in all different quality specifications. Personally I think you should call or email them because I wouldn't buy it without knowing the quality.

Keep in mind that when you do find out the specifications it will probably be more expensive than a similar quality piece from another brand. You are paying more for the brand and for that specific design which is a copyrighted design. So if you absolutely love the design and the tiffany name then it shouldn't matter what the specs are because either way it will be more expensive than other pieces on the market. If it makes any difference like I said it will be I/VS2 or higher.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey there Tyler!  I have two questions for you! 

1) What's Tiffany's fascination with all things platinum? If high end houses like VCA and Cartier work with white gold, why does Tiffany's turn it's nose up at it and always use platinum in their rings and diamond necklaces? Personally I find platinum goes gray-ish and I've heard every time you polish it you lose a bit of the weight as well... just curious!

2) I recently bought a $200 pair of earrings (mesh studs) and the teeny elsa peretti open heart charm ... for a total of about $375... and when I got home was shocked to see them both put into the same pouch, in one box. I would have thought I'd at least get two pouches for these pieces, one for each... is that customary? She knew they were for me, not gifts, but still... I like to store things in a single pouch. Is that how it's usually done? Seemed kind of cheap to me!

Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> Hey there Tyler!  I have two questions for you!
> 
> 1) What's Tiffany's fascination with all things platinum? If high end houses like VCA and Cartier work with white gold, why does Tiffany's turn it's nose up at it and always use platinum in their rings and diamond necklaces? Personally I find platinum goes gray-ish and I've heard every time you polish it you lose a bit of the weight as well... just curious!
> 
> 2) I recently bought a $200 pair of earrings (mesh studs) and the teeny elsa peretti open heart charm ... for a total of about $375... and when I got home was shocked to see them both put into the same pouch, in one box. I would have thought I'd at least get two pouches for these pieces, one for each... is that customary? She knew they were for me, not gifts, but still... I like to store things in a single pouch. Is that how it's usually done? Seemed kind of cheap to me!
> 
> Thanks!



I think the reason why Tiffany uses Platinum is because it is the strongest and most secure of all the metals used in jewelry (maybe not Titanium but that's not considered a precious metal.) Sure it's not as white as white gold is but it is definitely stronger. Platinum does not lose metal when polished like gold does, this way your setting stays secure over time and your gemstones are safe. Also white gold is plated with Rhodium which needs to be replated after each polish. I'm sure there are other reasons as well, higher price points, etc. but those are probably the most relevant.

In general Tiffany gives one box and pouch per item. Sometimes salespeople will put more than one in a box just for the purpose of not being wasteful, especially when someone doesn't care about keeping the box. In my experience we usually ask first if they would prefer 1 box or 2. The person who helped you probably thought they were doing a good thing by saving boxes and thought you wouldn't have minded, obviously a bad judgment call. In that case your SA should have asked if you wanted 1 box or 2 rather than assuming. If you want another box or pouch go back in the store (at your convenience) and explain your situation and they will give you another. If you don't want to go back into the store then call them and I guess they could have one sent to you. It may help to speak with the original SA, their name and clerk # are near the top of the receipt.


----------



## KristyDarling

Hi TylerDurden,

Thank you so much for being such a helpful resource! 

I was at Tiffany today and fell in love with a yellow gold/white gold (platinum?)/diamond ring by Schlumberger. It has sort of a vine-like design, with marquise and round diamonds all the way around. I was told the price is $16,500. I tried to find it on the Tiffany web site but didn't see it there, and was wondering if you could give me the proper spelling for it. The sales rep pronounced it as "Vinn-yay," with the emphasis on the second syllable. Do you know which ring I'm talking about, and if so, how does one spell it?

I've got this particular ring in mind for my 40th birthday, which is in five years, hehe. I asked the sales rep if he thought the ring would still be around then, and he said he thinks so, since this design has been produced for the last 50 years or so. Does that sound right to you? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh wait, I found it! http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+12-c+287466-r+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

My lawd, this is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

I had a feeling based on your pronunciation that it was some sort of a vine design. All of his designs are inspired by nature. I'm pretty sure that this design will still be around in 5 years as his designs are timeless, I don't really see his designs get discontinued because they always sell well. One thing to keep in mind is the price will go up in 5 years I can pretty much guarantee it. I hope you get it, it's really pretty...good luck!


----------



## takoyoshi

Hey TylerDurden, I wanted to know if you could help me authenticate a few pieces by tiffany. They do not fit under bags or jewelry thats why i thought i'd ask you  

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5079862

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5089733

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5109734

Thanks so much!


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Hey TylerDurden, I wanted to know if you could help me authenticate a few pieces by tiffany. They do not fit under bags or jewelry thats why i thought i'd ask you
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5079862
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5089733
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5109734
> 
> Thanks so much!



The champagne flute looks authentic. I've never seen that mug before, it did say that it was made exclusively for CVS, personally I could never see Tiffany making somthing for CVS. The ABC Bear set looks like it could be real assuming it's just very old because the current ABC Bear set does not look like that, so either it's fake or the design has changed. I couldn't tell you if the design used to look like that because I didn't work there that long ago.


----------



## KristyDarling

TylerDurden said:


> I had a feeling based on your pronunciation that it was some sort of a vine design. All of his designs are inspired by nature. I'm pretty sure that this design will still be around in 5 years as his designs are timeless, I don't really see his designs get discontinued because they always sell well. One thing to keep in mind is the price will go up in 5 years I can pretty much guarantee it. I hope you get it, it's really pretty...good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> The champagne flute looks authentic. I've never seen that mug before, it did say that it was made exclusively for CVS, personally I could never see Tiffany making somthing for CVS. The ABC Bear set looks like it could be real assuming it's just very old because the current ABC Bear set does not look like that, so either it's fake or the design has changed. I couldn't tell you if the design used to look like that because I didn't work there that long ago.



Thank you! So if you were me would you just bid on 1 or 1 and 3? I thought it was odd that Tiffany is made in Japan?


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Thank you! So if you were me would you just bid on 1 or 1 and 3? I thought it was odd that Tiffany is made in Japan?



Most of Tiffany's mugs are made in Japan, I just can't see them making a mug for CVS unless it's really old and then in that case it might be a collectors item. I would bid on the champagne flutes and the ABC bear set is questionable so I would ask some questions about it first to find out why it looks different.


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> Most of Tiffany's mugs are made in Japan, I just can't see them making a mug for CVS unless it's really old and then in that case it might be a collectors item. I would bid on the champagne flutes and the ABC bear set is questionable so I would ask some questions about it first to find out why it looks different.



Hmm ok thank you, it might be safer to let it pass.


----------



## egyeyes

Hi Tyler!  I was roaming the site and noticed there was a Tiffany "Payment Plan" and that items over 1K are interest free.  Can you give me any more information about the payment plan?

Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

egyeyes said:


> Hi Tyler!  I was roaming the site and noticed there was a Tiffany "Payment Plan" and that items over 1K are interest free.  Can you give me any more information about the payment plan?
> 
> Thanks!



There's not much I can say because the terms are dependent on your credit rating, also their financing specials change often so it could depend on what type of item you're buying. You do need to get a Tiffany credit card to qualify for the financing so make sure you have the standard information handy when you apply.


----------



## takoyoshi

I was in the process of looking at this http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/jwl/1314620868.html

and was interested in purchasing and so i asked for the receipt etc. And she says she doesn't have it since it was a gift and that she can't take clear pictures herself. In addition she says she had it resized so 'the tiffany stamp on the inside was erased'=/
is this a bunch of crap? Can tiffany verify the authenticity?


Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> I was in the process of looking at this http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/jwl/1314620868.html
> 
> and was interested in purchasing and so i asked for the receipt etc. And she says she doesn't have it since it was a gift and that she can't take clear pictures herself. In addition she says she had it resized so 'the tiffany stamp on the inside was erased'=/
> is this a bunch of crap? Can tiffany verify the authenticity?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah Tiffany can verify the authenticity if you bring it into the store but then you it would have to be sent to NY and there is a charge. She could be telling the truth but just the fact that it is being sold so cheap makes me think it's stolen or there is something shady going on. Personally I wouldn't buy something like a diamond on Craig's list because because you have no protection if it's fraudulent.


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> Yeah Tiffany can verify the authenticity if you bring it into the store but then you it would have to be sent to NY and there is a charge. She could be telling the truth but just the fact that it is being sold so cheap makes me think it's stolen or there is something shady going on. Personally I wouldn't buy something like a diamond on Craig's list because because you have no protection if it's fraudulent.



Thanks, maybe she is lying she never returned my email lol. O btw the tie that you helped authenticate came in yesterday


----------



## LaGiaconda

What exactly is the markup on diamonds?


----------



## TylerDurden

LaGiaconda said:


> What exactly is the markup on diamonds?



I wish I knew the answer to that. If you read the thread then you might get an idea of what the markup is.


----------



## USCgerl

Hi Tyler,

I was wondering...I have an engagement ring from Tiffany's but LOVE the legacy setting.  Does Tiffany's reset their diamonds into different settings?  

Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

USCgerl said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I was wondering...I have an engagement ring from Tiffany's but LOVE the legacy setting.  Does Tiffany's reset their diamonds into different settings?
> 
> Thanks!



No they don't, much like many designers or fashion houses they don't alter their designs. A couple of reasons are a consistent image and also economy of scale. When businesses get as large as Tiffany's is it is harder to do custom jobs for many different reasons. I'm sure if it a significant size and price point they can do it though.


----------



## climbman

Great effort answering questions!  Question: Can Tiffany & Co. employees use their discount for friends and family, or is this against corporate policy?  Second question: For engagement rings, is there a time of year that employees have access to an "extra discount" (employee appreciation week, etc.), as many other retailers do?  Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

climbman said:


> Great effort answering questions!  Question: Can Tiffany & Co. employees use their discount for friends and family, or is this against corporate policy?  Second question: For engagement rings, is there a time of year that employees have access to an "extra discount" (employee appreciation week, etc.), as many other retailers do?  Thanks!



They can use their discount to purchase "gifts" for friends and family. So if you give money to them to purchase something for you that is technically against the rules but really they have no way of finding out if you gave money to the employee. As you can imagine this doesn't apply to engagement rings because no one gives engagement rings as gifts.

Also there are times of the year when there are extra discount but it doesn't apply to engagement rings. The percent discount on an engagement ring is dependent on how much it cost to buy each individual diamond.


----------



## ytrewq

Hi Tyler, 

Would you know how Tiffany achieves the black color on midnight titanium? 

Is it simply a coat of paint? 

And would it scratch more easily compared to galaxy titanium?


----------



## TylerDurden

ytrewq said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> Would you know how Tiffany achieves the black color on midnight titanium?
> 
> Is it simply a coat of paint?
> 
> And would it scratch more easily compared to galaxy titanium?



No I believe it is heat treated to give it that color. It doesn't scratch easier than the grey color. I've had mine for at least a year and it still looks brand new.


----------



## ytrewq

Hi Tyler 

I just bought the 1837 titanium bracelet and I noticed that the oval links have visible connection lines on them. Is this normal? Because I read somewhere that Tiffany links are soldered and not simply pressed closed.


----------



## USCgerl

Thanks Tyler!


----------



## ytrewq

Hi Tyler, just to add in to my previous question. I read that "The links on any tiffany bracelet or necklace are NOT*pinched together, they are*soldered together and totally smooth. You can't tell where the link begins or ends".

However, this is not the case for the oval links on my bracelet. Did I just get a fake?


----------



## TylerDurden

ytrewq said:


> Hi Tyler, just to add in to my previous question. I read that "The links on any tiffany bracelet or necklace are NOT*pinched together, they are*soldered together and totally smooth. You can't tell where the link begins or ends".
> 
> However, this is not the case for the oval links on my bracelet. Did I just get a fake?



Yeah that is strange, I've never noticed that on any Tiffany jewelry I've seen before. I doubt if it is a fake if you bought it from the Tiffany store. Certain pieces are made by vendors and sometimes if they are not made well it might not be caught in the quality control process. I would recommend taking it back and asking for another.


----------



## ytrewq

Hi Tyler, I called the store before going there and the staff told me that the oval links are also made of titanium and they cannot be soldered. Does this sound right to you?


----------



## TylerDurden

ytrewq said:


> Hi Tyler, I called the store before going there and the staff told me that the oval links are also made of titanium and they cannot be soldered. Does this sound right to you?



Well they are definitely made out of Titanium. As for them not being able to be soldered that does sound believable. Personally I have know idea since I'm not a jeweler but it is likely that they can't be soldered. If it would make you feel better I would suggest looking at another of the same one in the store and seeing if the links are the same.


----------



## ika

hello tyler. i was wondering how much silver is in the flatware/bowls?  is it just a layer that will wear away or are they pretty solid? i appreciate your commitment to this thread.


----------



## TylerDurden

ika said:


> hello tyler. i was wondering how much silver is in the flatware/bowls?  is it just a layer that will wear away or are they pretty solid? i appreciate your commitment to this thread.



Tiffany silver pieces are solid silver. Flatware pieces start at around $100 and up depending on the intricacy of the design. Bowls can be $1,000+.


----------



## ika

i bought a platinum piece last november and it dropped 150$ in price by january.  i thought that tiffany prices only go up, never down. should i have said anything to them/say something to them now to get the difference refunded?


----------



## TylerDurden

ika said:


> i bought a platinum piece last november and it dropped 150$ in price by january.  i thought that tiffany prices only go up, never down. should i have said anything to them/say something to them now to get the difference refunded?



Prices usually only go up but surprisingly they did go down earlier this year because of the economy I assume. Like most companies you can only get a refund in the difference if the price changed within the amount of time of their return policy. For example Tiffany's return policy is 30 days so they will only refund the difference if the price dropped within 30 days of when you bought the item.


----------



## sweet8684girl

Do you know if the TIffany Keys Trefoli Key Pendant comes in sterling silver? I know it comes in 18k but in my Glamour magazine, it's shown in sterling in the ad! I would have purchased it yesterday in the gold but I prefer silver so I picked up the heart instead. I haven't even taken it out of the box so if Trefoli is coming in sterling silver, I'll return it and wait!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## TylerDurden

sweet8684girl said:


> Do you know if the TIffany Keys Trefoli Key Pendant comes in sterling silver? I know it comes in 18k but in my Glamour magazine, it's shown in sterling in the ad! I would have purchased it yesterday in the gold but I prefer silver so I picked up the heart instead. I haven't even taken it out of the box so if Trefoli is coming in sterling silver, I'll return it and wait!  Thanks in advance.



I'm not familiar with the newer products because I don't work there anymore. I couldn't find it on their website and from my experience the stuff that you see in the magazines take a little while before they get to the stores. I would bring the picture into the store and they can see if it's in another store in the company (probably NY) and they can have it sent in for you. If not I would either hold onto yours without wearing it or return it because the one you want will probably be in the store soon.


----------



## sweet8684girl

TylerDurden said:


> I'm not familiar with the newer products because I don't work there anymore. I couldn't find it on their website and from my experience the stuff that you see in the magazines take a little while before they get to the stores. I would bring the picture into the store and they can see if it's in another store in the company (probably NY) and they can have it sent in for you. If not I would either hold onto yours without wearing it or return it because the one you want will probably be in the store soon.


Thanks so much for the reply...I appreciate it.


----------



## jennzy

hey ty, i just have a question...
i recieved an elsa peretti cross like necklace from my aunty...
its something passed down to me.

i know every year designs and stampings change... i was wondering how old is this stamping?
because it looks so much different from my open heart (which is only few weeks old)


----------



## TylerDurden

jennzy said:


> hey ty, i just have a question...
> i recieved an elsa peretti cross like necklace from my aunty...
> its something passed down to me.
> 
> i know every year designs and stampings change... i was wondering how old is this stamping?
> because it looks so much different from my open heart (which is only few weeks old)



I'm not sure how old it is. I think even newer designs still have stamps like this. It just depends on where the design was made I think.


----------



## jessywll

hi tyler. i will need your advise again. i am torn between these 2 rings (classic setting):

1. 0.55 ct, I, VS1
2. 0.39 ct, D, VS1

both are almost the same price. i would like to go for the bigger stone but it is I colour. will there be an obvious difference between D & I? which one would you go for?


----------



## TylerDurden

jessywll said:


> hi tyler. i will need your advise again. i am torn between these 2 rings (classic setting):
> 
> 1. 0.55 ct, I, VS1
> 2. 0.39 ct, D, VS1
> 
> both are almost the same price. i would like to go for the bigger stone but it is I colour. will there be an obvious difference between D & I? which one would you go for?



Yeah there will be an obvious difference between D and I color. 0.55 is a good size maybe you could find something in the same size in a F or G color? It shouldn't be too much more.


----------



## jennzy

TylerDurden said:


> I'm not sure how old it is. I think even newer designs still have stamps like this. It just depends on where the design was made I think.



oh, i didnt know the newer designs have stamps like that! cuz mine's oval shape and finer looking and the other looks old hehe!
its also discontinued too i think... at least i can't find it online.


----------



## jessywll

TylerDurden said:


> Yeah there will be an obvious difference between D and I color. 0.55 is a good size maybe you could find something in the same size in a F or G color? It shouldn't be too much more.



i will take note of that.
thanks heaps for the speedy reply


----------



## Vintage Leather

I've been reading through this thread, and have noticed that a lot of people are having service problems.
I'm a fourth generation Tiffany customer, and I've brought in pieces for repair that have been over a hudred years old on some occasions.  I've had ridiculous repair bills (700 to clean and repair a watch - about the same as Cartier for the same age)

So my question to those who have had bad experiences is, have you gone to your SA or the Customer Service dept.?
I usually have the best experiences with Customer Service - they don't worry as much about losing commission!  They are more willing to make sure a piece is extended at the time I purchase it, and I have never had a problem with a piece they have sent in.  



My question is, is the commission on sterling holloware the same as crystal?  Does Tiffany still make tea and coffee services, or should I just contact Marks or a similar antique shop?


----------



## TylerDurden

Vintage Leather said:


> My question is, is the commission on sterling holloware the same as crystal?  Does Tiffany still make tea and coffee services, or should I just contact Marks or a similar antique shop?



Commission is the same and they still do sell tea and coffee services although not every store has them in stock, you may need to have it ordered.


----------



## oonik

hi Tyler, just would like ur opinion on this new ring:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+287466-r+101288191-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

My concern is that it scratches easily since it's rubbing against one another (much like the Cartier Trinity ring). But the ring is also slightly concave which makes me think that it wun be that bad ... Is it suitable for everyday wear ? I haven been to a store to take a look at it yet tho


----------



## TylerDurden

oonik said:


> hi Tyler, just would like ur opinion on this new ring:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+287466-r+101288191-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> My concern is that it scratches easily since it's rubbing against one another (much like the Cartier Trinity ring). But the ring is also slightly concave which makes me think that it wun be that bad ... Is it suitable for everyday wear ? I haven been to a store to take a look at it yet tho



Cool ring. I've never seen the SS/18k version before. It does scratch more than the average ring but I  don't recall it being that bad. When you slip it on they don't really rub together but small scratches could form when you don't have it on and the rings actually do come into contact with one another. Also this design fits a little big so If you're a 6 I would recommend going with a 5.


----------



## oonik

TylerDurden said:


> Cool ring. I've never seen the SS/18k version before. It does scratch more than the average ring but I  don't recall it being that bad. When you slip it on they don't really rub together but small scratches could form when you don't have it on and the rings actually do come into contact with one another. Also this design fits a little big so If you're a 6 I would recommend going with a 5.



thanks for ur help Tyler !


----------



## kissyfitt

Wow.  This thread is super helpful!  I hope it's ok if I sneak in and ask a couple questions...

My husband and I decided to buy new rings for our vow renewal.  We married really young in 2001 and kind of wound up with yellow gold rings that were plain because we couldn't afford much more.  I have come to hate yellow gold and would even rather wear silver instead just because I like the look better.  So anyway we went in to Tiffany here in Toronto a few days ago to look at rings for our renewal.  He picked out the Atlas Titanium Ring ($490 canadian) and I chose the Elsa Peretti band with a diamond ($360 canadian).  Both rings are silver and, though I know that's not standard for wedding rings, we are happy with them because they are beautiful rings and we can't afford platinum.  Plus, now I don't feel silly wearing my Peretti medium open heart because it's silver and my rings used to be yellow gold... blech 

Questions:

1. My husband has promised me that for our 25th anniversary (17 years from now...) he will buy me the Tiffany setting 1 carat ring.  I know I've got a long wait, but how silly will the platinum look next to my silver band?  Will there be a very obvious difference to the naked eye?

2. My ring is a size 7.5 and it fits very comfortably.  In fact, I am questioning now that I maybe should have gotten a 7 because I worry that this may end up being too loose in a few months time.  However, I did not try on a 7 so I might feel very silly going back into the store to test out the 7 to find it doesn't fit or something.  I am thinking that perhaps I should stick with the 7.5 for as long as possible and then have Tiffany size it down if it becomes far too large to wear.  Does anyone know the cost of sizing down a ring by a half or full size?  Also, would it significantly weaken the ring and raise cause for concern that it may break?

3. My husband's ring is nowhere to be found on the Tiffany website.  I cannot find any Atlas rings in silver and galaxy titanium.  Has his ring been discontinued?  Also, I worry that maybe the sales person sold us the silver one (which retails for much less on the website) for the price of the titanium.  Since there is nothing on the website to compare it to, I am feeling a little uneasy about all the money we just spent.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer my questions!  I am so glad I found this forum


----------



## TylerDurden

kissyfitt said:


> Wow.  This thread is super helpful!  I hope it's ok if I sneak in and ask a couple questions...
> 
> My husband and I decided to buy new rings for our vow renewal.  We married really young in 2001 and kind of wound up with yellow gold rings that were plain because we couldn't afford much more.  I have come to hate yellow gold and would even rather wear silver instead just because I like the look better.  So anyway we went in to Tiffany here in Toronto a few days ago to look at rings for our renewal.  He picked out the Atlas Titanium Ring ($490 canadian) and I chose the Elsa Peretti band with a diamond ($360 canadian).  Both rings are silver and, though I know that's not standard for wedding rings, we are happy with them because they are beautiful rings and we can't afford platinum.  Plus, now I don't feel silly wearing my Peretti medium open heart because it's silver and my rings used to be yellow gold... blech
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. My husband has promised me that for our 25th anniversary (17 years from now...) he will buy me the Tiffany setting 1 carat ring.  I know I've got a long wait, but how silly will the platinum look next to my silver band?  Will there be a very obvious difference to the naked eye?
> 
> 2. My ring is a size 7.5 and it fits very comfortably.  In fact, I am questioning now that I maybe should have gotten a 7 because I worry that this may end up being too loose in a few months time.  However, I did not try on a 7 so I might feel very silly going back into the store to test out the 7 to find it doesn't fit or something.  I am thinking that perhaps I should stick with the 7.5 for as long as possible and then have Tiffany size it down if it becomes far too large to wear.  Does anyone know the cost of sizing down a ring by a half or full size?  Also, would it significantly weaken the ring and raise cause for concern that it may break?
> 
> 3. My husband's ring is nowhere to be found on the Tiffany website.  I cannot find any Atlas rings in silver and galaxy titanium.  Has his ring been discontinued?  Also, I worry that maybe the sales person sold us the silver one (which retails for much less on the website) for the price of the titanium.  Since there is nothing on the website to compare it to, I am feeling a little uneasy about all the money we just spent.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer my questions!  I am so glad I found this forum



Hi Kissyfitt,

1. Silver is whiter than platinum when it's new but after it has developed a patina it is very similar in color to Platinum. I don't think the difference in color will be very noticeable. If you really would like to have your wedding and engagement rings match Tiffany's makes your exact ring in Platinum as well so you can always uprgade.

2. If the ring is still in new condition there is a good possibility that you can always go into the store and exchange it for a smaller size, people do it all the time. If this isn't an option you can have it sized down for free anytime within a year I believe (don't quote me on it because it could be different for Canada.) You can size it down up to 1 full size and not worry about the weakening the setting.

3. I doubt if that ring is discontinued because it is relatively new and also is a good seller. Sometimes it is hard to find things on their website either because they have so many products or because they don't have it on their site for whatever reason. A quick way to see what it's made out of is to look on the inside of the ring, if it says "TI" then it's Titanium, if it's says "SS" than it's silver. In your case it should say "TI/SS" because it has both elements. Also Titanium is darker in color than silver so you should be able to tell just by looking at it.


----------



## laurineg

Is this ring authentic?  I asked the seller for some more clearer pictures, but he responded by saying to enlarge them.  They are supposed to be brand new, and they have several sizes for sale.  Thanks for any help.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=320417240589&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2&Category=110495


----------



## TylerDurden

laurineg said:


> Is this ring authentic?  I asked the seller for some more clearer pictures, but he responded by saying to enlarge them.  They are supposed to be brand new, and they have several sizes for sale.  Thanks for any help.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2&Category=110495



It's really hard to say whether something is authentic just by looking at a picture. I don't recall the settings for the etoile ring being open in the back but I could be wrong. Also as the description says it should say "PT 950" somewhere inside the ring but that isn't visible in the picture. Personally I wouldn't buy a ring that you are not 100% sure of for a price so close to Tiffany's retail price. You might as well pay more to buy it from T&Co and have the peace of mind.


----------



## laurineg

Tyler, thanks for your quick reply.  The actual selling price that he is asking is $1,195.00 and it retails for $2,150.  So the savings is about $900.00.  Too good to be true?


----------



## TylerDurden

laurineg said:


> Tyler, thanks for your quick reply.  The actual selling price that he is asking is $1,195.00 and it retails for $2,150.  So the savings is about $900.00.  Too good to be true?



I'd say it's a little too good to be true. The seller doesn't mention anything about why it is so cheap so it's either used, stolen, or a knock off. Either way it's not something I would want.


----------



## peace43

TylerDurden:

I know I've commented on this earlier in this thread, but I really appreciate you answering all of the Tiffany questions that everyone is asking you.  It's a great thread and I read it all of the time!!!


----------



## loopymoi

Tyler, Can you tell me about the cute Tiffany's porcelain boxes? I was thinking about getting the large one. Does it fit the jewelry with the pouchs and if so how much?


----------



## TylerDurden

peace43 said:


> TylerDurden:
> 
> I know I've commented on this earlier in this thread, but I really appreciate you answering all of the Tiffany questions that everyone is asking you.  It's a great thread and I read it all of the time!!!



Thanks, I'm happy you and every one else likes it. Maybe the mods could sticky it


----------



## TylerDurden

loopymoi said:


> Tyler, Can you tell me about the cute Tiffany's porcelain boxes? I was thinking about getting the large one. Does it fit the jewelry with the pouchs and if so how much?



The big one is pretty big, you can fit lots of jewelry in it. It's the only size really that can fit jewelry along with the pouches inside. I think it sells for $150 unless the price changed in the past few months.


----------



## edsbgrl

To echo Peace43, "Thank you" for answering all these questions.  When I first saw this thread I thought, "I wonder if he knows what he's getting himself into?"  LOL!

You've really been a trouper answering all these.  Thanks again!


----------



## dechnse

Tyler Durden, I bought my engagement ring last October and I heard today that they actually dropped the price on engagement rings cross the board in Feburuary. Do you think I can ask them to compensate for the price difference? Or exchange for a bigger ring? Thank you!

Another question is that I heard if buying a piece >$100,000, Tiffany has 10% discount, is that true?

Thanks very much!


----------



## TylerDurden

dechnse said:


> Tyler Durden, I bought my engagement ring last October and I heard today that they actually dropped the price on engagement rings cross the board in Feburuary. Do you think I can ask them to compensate for the price difference? Or exchange for a bigger ring? Thank you!
> 
> Another question is that I heard if buying a piece >$100,000, Tiffany has 10% discount, is that true?
> 
> Thanks very much!



I answered this question in an earlier post, outside of 30 days you would not be able to get a refund for the difference. On purchases greater than 100k there is more room for negotiation but I don't know the exact percentage, 10% sounds like a lot maybe 5% is more likely.


----------



## daluu

i know tiffany does not provide a gia certificate with their diamond engagement rings and instead, have their own in-house tiffany diamond certificate. how true are they to gia standards?


----------



## TylerDurden

daluu said:


> i know tiffany does not provide a gia certificate with their diamond engagement rings and instead, have their own in-house tiffany diamond certificate. how true are they to gia standards?



Tiffany's did this probably to cut cost in order to satisfy shareholders but their reasoning is that their standards are much more strict than GIA's and therefore Tiffany's "warranty" is as good if not better. Whatever the case I would trust Tiffany's warranty just as well as I would trust GIA's certificate.


----------



## +stePHANie+

wow, i just stumbled across this thread. it's amazing! great work Tyler


----------



## takoyoshi

Hey could you tell me why tiffany didn't mark this particular ring. 

Thanks so much!

Btw: What does 'sts' mean?


----------



## dechnse

Thanks Tyler for your reply!


----------



## daluu

thanks for answering my question!


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Hey could you tell me why tiffany didn't mark this particular ring.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Btw: What does 'sts' mean?



Everything Tiffany makes will have a hallmark on it. If it doesn't then I would be suspicious but I won't see it's absolutely not authenticate 'cause I guess anything is possible. Is it a new design because I've never seen it before? STS means stainless steel, they don't make many things out of stainless steel, in fact I can't think of one stainless piece that comes to mind. Lately they've been experimenting with other metals, probably in order to be more profitable.


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> Everything Tiffany makes will have a hallmark on it. If it doesn't then I would be suspicious but I won't see it's absolutely not authenticate 'cause I guess anything is possible. Is it a new design because I've never seen it before? STS means stainless steel, they don't make many things out of stainless steel, in fact I can't think of one stainless piece that comes to mind. Lately they've been experimenting with other metals, probably in order to be more profitable.



Umm they send me the receipt, quoted 2005 and it does sterling on the receipt as well.


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Umm they send me the receipt, quoted 2005 and it does sterling on the receipt as well.



This is the item on the receipt. If I were you I'd start buying directly from Tiffany.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+563631-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## takoyoshi

TylerDurden said:


> This is the item on the receipt. If I were you I'd start buying directly from Tiffany.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+563631-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+




Hmm k thanks


----------



## preciousmoment

I've just finishing reading pages 1-29.  Taylor you are very knowledgeable and your replies are very helpful.

I have a question about single diamond by yard necklace.  I like the look that its open in the back so the diamonds can be seen.  I was wondering if the diamond is 1 carat or larger is it still same design or do they cover the diamonds more in the back for its protection.  Also if its 1 carat and over, does it come with tiffany certificate?  thanks


----------



## TylerDurden

preciousmoment said:


> I've just finishing reading pages 1-29.  Taylor you are very knowledgeable and your replies are very helpful.
> 
> I have a question about single diamond by yard necklace.  I like the look that its open in the back so the diamonds can be seen.  I was wondering if the diamond is 1 carat or larger is it still same design or do they cover the diamonds more in the back for its protection.  Also if its 1 carat and over, does it come with tiffany certificate?  thanks



The design is the same even with larger carat size. That type of setting is kind of a signature of Peretti. As for the diamond certificate, I believe it comes with pieces that are above a certain price point. If I'm not mistaken you get one if it is more than $10k. You can always request one if the price is below 10k but there may be a charge.


----------



## preciousmoment

Great.  Thank you for your reply


----------



## kolibriszuka

Great thread. *TylerDurden*, I have a question for you:

I received the Elsa Peretti DBTY necklace in sterling as a gift. It's the larger version of the one found here: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+peretti+diamonds&search=1 

I was expecting it to be minuscule, which it is, but I figured it would make up for it in sparkle. I saw someone wearing the same exact necklace (but in yellow gold) and was impressed with the sparkle even though the diamond itself was tiny. Seeing hers reinforced my interest in the necklace so my husband bought it for me (I wanted it in silver because it goes with more things and I'm only an occasional "gold person").

Also, I have an octopus charm found here: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+octopus&search=1

The diamond eyes of the octopus seem to sparkle MUCH more than the much larger diamond of the necklace. Why is this? I have never even cleaned the octopus, whereas I've polished the necklace twice already, and it just gets dull in again in a couple days.

I know Tiffany has high diamond standards but I'm just wondering if they have different standards of placing diamonds with gold and platinum versus placing diamonds in silver-- do they use bad/inferior diamonds in sterling pieces?

Thanks so much if you answer!


----------



## preciousmoment

I have another question about Tiffany engagement rings. 

I was wondering, does the price change due to diamond shape.  Lets say I'm interested in two engagement rings, a classic round solitaire or lucida.  If the diamond size, color and clarity all same, which one would cost more and by how much?

And on average how much does engagement ring price increase every year?  thanks


----------



## TylerDurden

kolibriszuka said:


> Great thread. *TylerDurden*, I have a question for you:
> 
> I received the Elsa Peretti DBTY necklace in sterling as a gift. It's the larger version of the one found here: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+peretti+diamonds&search=1
> 
> I was expecting it to be minuscule, which it is, but I figured it would make up for it in sparkle. I saw someone wearing the same exact necklace (but in yellow gold) and was impressed with the sparkle even though the diamond itself was tiny. Seeing hers reinforced my interest in the necklace so my husband bought it for me (I wanted it in silver because it goes with more things and I'm only an occasional "gold person").
> 
> Also, I have an octopus charm found here: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+octopus&search=1
> 
> The diamond eyes of the octopus seem to sparkle MUCH more than the much larger diamond of the necklace. Why is this? I have never even cleaned the octopus, whereas I've polished the necklace twice already, and it just gets dull in again in a couple days.
> 
> I know Tiffany has high diamond standards but I'm just wondering if they have different standards of placing diamonds with gold and platinum versus placing diamonds in silver-- do they use bad/inferior diamonds in sterling pieces?
> 
> Thanks so much if you answer!



Tiffany recently lowered the quality standards of their melee diamonds in order to cut costs. Before they only used color I or better and VS2 or better and now it is something like K and SI2. Maybe that could have something to do with it. I believe the yellow gold DBTY has bigger stones in it and therefore is likely to be better quality.


----------



## TylerDurden

preciousmoment said:


> I have another question about Tiffany engagement rings.
> 
> I was wondering, does the price change due to diamond shape.  Lets say I'm interested in two engagement rings, a classic round solitaire or lucida.  If the diamond size, color and clarity all same, which one would cost more and by how much?
> 
> And on average how much does engagement ring price increase every year?  thanks



I'm not sure because I'm not a jeweler but my guess is that other diamond cuts are more complex, have more facets and therefore are more labor intensive causing the price to raise. The prices used to increase 2-3% a couple times per year. Now days it may have slowed down.


----------



## PinkKitty2

kolibriszuka : Oh, what a sweet, dear little octopus charm!!! I wish I hadn't seen that  

Can I butt in and ask what kind of bracelet you wear it on?  I am asking b/c I don't see it in silver, and you mention that you are more of a silver person, which I am too.  I am wondering if I could mix metals and put gold and silver charms together on the same bracelet... hmmm...

BTW, I love reading this thread, this is a reall public service, thank you...


----------



## kolibriszuka

Thanks *TylerDurden*! That's too bad they are lowering their standards. 

*PinkKitty*-- Thanks! I love the Octopus-- his name is Charles (I name inanimate objects LOL). I get so many compliments on him.


----------



## wannabelyn

kolibriszuka said:


> Thanks *TylerDurden*! That's too bad they are lowering their standards.
> 
> *PinkKitty*-- Thanks! I love the Octopus-- his name is Charles (I name inanimate objects LOL). I get so many compliments on him.



I've never seen this before. SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!

Will you post modelling pics pretty please?


----------



## PK42

I've recently bought a second hand Tiffany engagement ring; it is complete with all original documentation, but of course the retail valuation certificate is in the previous owner's name. My bf has contacted Tiffany; they can issue a new one for £100, but is it possible for this to be in my bf's name, or even with no name and address?


----------



## TylerDurden

PK42 said:


> I've recently bought a second hand Tiffany engagement ring; it is complete with all original documentation, but of course the retail valuation certificate is in the previous owner's name. My bf has contacted Tiffany; they can issue a new one for £100, but is it possible for this to be in my bf's name, or even with no name and address?



Sure I don't see why not. I can't say for sure because I don't work there anymore but it sounds like a reasonable request that they can probably accommodate.


----------



## surfergirljen

http://www.tiffany.ca/Engagement/item.aspx?GroupSku=GRP10025&selectedSku=18145952#f+7/0/0/0/0/0

Hey Tyler,

Thanks so much for the thread! Big question:  Pls have a look at this ring above. When the website says starts at "$10,000" for 1 carat for a 3 stone ring like this, when they say 1 carat are they referring to the single stone in the centre, or the total carat weight? Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> http://www.tiffany.ca/Engagement/item.aspx?GroupSku=GRP10025&selectedSku=18145952#f+7/0/0/0/0/0
> 
> Hey Tyler,
> 
> Thanks so much for the thread! Big question: Pls have a look at this ring above. When the website says starts at "$10,000" for 1 carat for a 3 stone ring like this, when they say 1 carat are they referring to the single stone in the centre, or the total carat weight? Thanks!


 
Tiffany usually references the total carat weight when quoting prices. A good rule of thumb with Tiffany is the price is usually $10,000 per carat, so a 2 carat ring will probably start at $20k.


----------



## ika

hey tyler.  ive noticed that the solder joint between the spring ring clasp and the first  circular link on my platinum necklaces has turned black after a year.  i tried to scrub at it with a toothbrush but it's still there. do you know if they are using something that can rust on such a critical junction point? isn't that dangerous and cheap of them to do on such expensive jewelry? hopefully its silver and it has just oxidized...but i bought platinum so i wouldnt have to clean it...what a disappointment. thank you for any info.


----------



## pcil

Hi Tyler! I've read in this thread that to minimize tarnishing, it's better if you use tiffany's silver often. I got the interlocking necklace(half silver half gold) and used it for one day. This morning, it tarnished really bad, the chain, the ring. I wonder why this happens. I didn't even take it to shower. If I take it back to Tiffany, would they exchange it for me? I'm very disappointed with it. I know silver could tarnish, but 1 day?? Even my other silver jewelry does not tarnish that fast.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Thank you so much for doing this for us Tyler  I read the whole thread and it was a great place for me to learn about Tiffany's. I've been wanting a sterling silver piece even though I know I'm paying for the brand.

I've had my eye on the Bead Bracelet for a long time, maybe two years now, can't seem to commit to it. 

I always wonder, how does it wear? I assume the beads scratch but can they get bent out of shape? I've tried it on before and the beads are hollow. Are they durable? And as always like everyone else, I wonder is it worth it? But I guess that last one is subjective..

Thanks again


----------



## TylerDurden

prettystuff said:


> Hi TylerDurden. I have read for hours and hope Im not repeating a question but I was curious if Tiffany settings are made in the US? I know most jewelers dont but then again Tiffany's is quite large. As well do you know if there metals are produced from recycled or mined precious metals? Thanks in advance



Hi,

From my understanding the engagement rings are made in NY, I know the company has facilities in Europe as well but I'm pretty sure all of the engagement rings are made in NY. The metals are not recycled unfortunately. If you are interested in a company that does used recycled metals in their rings I would recommend Brilliant Earth, you can find a link to their site in my signature.


----------



## TylerDurden

ika said:


> hey tyler.  ive noticed that the solder joint between the spring ring clasp and the first  circular link on my platinum necklaces has turned black after a year.  i tried to scrub at it with a toothbrush but it's still there. do you know if they are using something that can rust on such a critical junction point? isn't that dangerous and cheap of them to do on such expensive jewelry? hopefully its silver and it has just oxidized...but i bought platinum so i wouldnt have to clean it...what a disappointment. thank you for any info.



That is strange. To my understanding if you bought a platinum necklace the entire necklace should be platinum and not silver or any other metal for that matter. I would recommend that you bring it into a store and have them take a look at it. They are usually really good about such issues and should have a better answer than I can give you. I'm sorry but I'm not a jeweler so I'm not the best resource for questions like these.


----------



## TylerDurden

pcil said:


> Hi Tyler! I've read in this thread that to minimize tarnishing, it's better if you use tiffany's silver often. I got the interlocking necklace(half silver half gold) and used it for one day. This morning, it tarnished really bad, the chain, the ring. I wonder why this happens. I didn't even take it to shower. If I take it back to Tiffany, would they exchange it for me? I'm very disappointed with it. I know silver could tarnish, but 1 day?? Even my other silver jewelry does not tarnish that fast.



Different people will have different reactions to silver. Some people unfortunately will cause silver to tarnish while others won't. Other times the silver piece may have come into contact with something that caused it to tarnish quicker such as sulfer (eggs) or sunblock, lotion, perfume, etc. 

Another thing to consider is if your other silver jewelery is sterling or not. If it is less than 92.5% silver then it won't tarnish as easily but on the other hand it won't be as shiny as sterling silver (when polished.) This is the trade off. 

There is the chance that that particular batch of silver is not compatible with your skin type and exchanging it for another may fix the problem although it is not likely. I would usually recommend narrowing down likely causes before resorting to exchanging it because you never know it may have been something you did to cause it to tarnish.

I would suggest you bring it into the store, ask them to polish it, if the problem persists ask them to exchange it for another. If you still have this problem Tiffany's is good about giving you a full refund if you have an adverse reaction to their silver.

Or maybe you could just be a gold or platinum kind of girl


----------



## TylerDurden

burb3rrylov3r said:


> Thank you so much for doing this for us Tyler  I read the whole thread and it was a great place for me to learn about Tiffany's. I've been wanting a sterling silver piece even though I know I'm paying for the brand.
> 
> I've had my eye on the Bead Bracelet for a long time, maybe two years now, can't seem to commit to it.
> 
> I always wonder, how does it wear? I assume the beads scratch but can they get bent out of shape? I've tried it on before and the beads are hollow. Are they durable? And as always like everyone else, I wonder is it worth it? But I guess that last one is subjective..
> 
> Thanks again



With any jewelry I always say if you want it to look good you need to be very careful how you wear it. That being said some pieces don't wear as well as others. A design with lots of flat surfaces will show scratches easier and yes they can get dings because they are hollow, although I've never seen a case where they didn't wear well. 

Is it worth it? I think so, I've seen imitations and they never look as good or maybe I'm just biased. If you do decide to get it I recommend you don't wait two years, the price is always going up.


----------



## PinkKitty2

Question about the charms: it seems like there are a lot more cute and detailed charms available in gold compared to the silver.  For example the cute octopus and seahorse.

I got from another post that the charms are relatively new to Tiffany's?  I had an impression that they are classic and have always been around, but maybe not?

Anyway, I am wondering if some of these styles are likely to "trickle down" to the sterling eventually?  Or I am wondering if they tend to do avoid more complex designs in silver?  Maybe because it is more tarnish prone?  Any conjecture/thoughts are appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## pcil

TylerDurden said:


> Different people will have different reactions to silver. Some people unfortunately will cause silver to tarnish while others won't. Other times the silver piece may have come into contact with something that caused it to tarnish quicker such as sulfer (eggs) or sunblock, lotion, perfume, etc.
> 
> Another thing to consider is if your other silver jewelery is sterling or not. If it is less than 92.5% silver then it won't tarnish as easily but on the other hand it won't be as shiny as sterling silver (when polished.) This is the trade off.
> 
> There is the chance that that particular batch of silver is not compatible with your skin type and exchanging it for another may fix the problem although it is not likely. I would usually recommend narrowing down likely causes before resorting to exchanging it because you never know it may have been something you did to cause it to tarnish.
> 
> I would suggest you bring it into the store, ask them to polish it, if the problem persists ask them to exchange it for another. If you still have this problem Tiffany's is good about giving you a full refund if you have an adverse reaction to their silver.
> 
> Or maybe you could just be a gold or platinum kind of girl



Thanks Tyler! I went back to Tiffany yesterday and they allowed me to exchange with the gold version if it. I used to get infections if I used any metals but gold earrings. So I guess I'm just not meant to wear silver >.<


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Tyler,

If you were buying a Tiffany Setting E-ring, would you go for colour or size?

For example, at my last visit she pulled two rings for me... one is a bit bigger (15%), one a colour grade higher. I don't know what to do!! Can the naked eye detect I colour diamonds in daylight? I have read that some grading systems group G/H together and I/J together... meaning there is little difference between G/H and a bit more between H and I.   I would think any Tiffany's diamond would be pretty colourless to the eye, but have read that after cut, colour is the next most important "C" to consider... then carat, THEN clarity. 

So here are the two options: (I'm sure there are more combinations to find but if I had to pick between these two I'd love to know what you would pick and why!

1. 1.39 carat/ I colour/ VVS2 /$16,200

2. 1.24 carat/ H colour/ VS1 / $15,000

I'm trying to see if she has a slightly bigger H colour around $16K as I think I can go to about $17,000. But the question on the table is, in this ring would you sacrifice colour for size? Or should I go for the H colour? (size wise I'd be pretty ecstatic about anything over 1.25 but of course bigger is good too!)

THANKS!


----------



## TylerDurden

PinkKitty2 said:


> Question about the charms: it seems like there are a lot more cute and detailed charms available in gold compared to the silver.  For example the cute octopus and seahorse.
> 
> I got from another post that the charms are relatively new to Tiffany's?  I had an impression that they are classic and have always been around, but maybe not?
> 
> Anyway, I am wondering if some of these styles are likely to "trickle down" to the sterling eventually?  Or I am wondering if they tend to do avoid more complex designs in silver?  Maybe because it is more tarnish prone?  Any conjecture/thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



It is a possibility that this could happen as they are coming out with new products all the time but I don't think it's likely. I've noticed that just like you said they save the more intricate designs for gold and platinum. This applies to a lot of things and not just charms. I think they do this to create a sense of exclusivity and to encourage people to upgrade to more precious metals.


----------



## elle tee

TylerDurden said:


> With any jewelry I always say if you want it to look good you need to be very careful how you wear it. That being said some pieces don't wear as well as others. A design with lots of flat surfaces will show scratches easier and yes they can get dings because they are hollow, although I've never seen a case where they didn't wear well.
> 
> Is it worth it? I think so, I've seen imitations and they never look as good or maybe I'm just biased. If you do decide to get it I recommend you don't wait two years, the price is always going up.



I agree with Tyler- the Beads collection is so worth it!  I have the graduated necklace and the earrings.  They are wearing very well so far, the light surface scratches that come from normal wear just blend in to the lustre of the beads.  Mine don't have any dings, they are hollow but feel sturdy.  When this necklace is freshly polished it just glows like you would not believe- in dim light people mistake mine for pearls!  It's a classic collection and I think it's worth it.


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> Hey Tyler,
> 
> If you were buying a Tiffany Setting E-ring, would you go for colour or size?
> 
> For example, at my last visit she pulled two rings for me... one is a bit bigger (15%), one a colour grade higher. I don't know what to do!! Can the naked eye detect I colour diamonds in daylight? I have read that some grading systems group G/H together and I/J together... meaning there is little difference between G/H and a bit more between H and I.   I would think any Tiffany's diamond would be pretty colourless to the eye, but have read that after cut, colour is the next most important "C" to consider... then carat, THEN clarity.
> 
> So here are the two options: (I'm sure there are more combinations to find but if I had to pick between these two I'd love to know what you would pick and why!
> 
> 1. 1.39 carat/ I colour/ VVS2 /$16,200
> 
> 2. 1.24 carat/ H colour/ VS1 / $15,000
> 
> I'm trying to see if she has a slightly bigger H colour around $16K as I think I can go to about $17,000. But the question on the table is, in this ring would you sacrifice colour for size? Or should I go for the H colour? (size wise I'd be pretty ecstatic about anything over 1.25 but of course bigger is good too!)
> 
> THANKS!



Personally I think size is more important but I guess it depends on what is more important to you. You're right color is probably the most important "C" after cut but any color grading at Tiffany is still really good. If you're choosing between H and I then the difference is not very obvious to the naked eye. I would probably go with the bigger size and lower color grade myself.


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks Tyler! 

Am still torn. I was leaning colour wise and then read your post and now don't know what to do!

Q: Are all tiffany diamonds "excellent" cuts? Is that even a factor I should ask about or is that a given?
Q: Do tiffany diamonds contain medium florescence ever? Or do they just select ones without it? I've had a few suggestions on other threads to head for "medium" flourescence if I go with an I stone (the blue-ing counteracts the yellow??)
Q: If I asked a security guard to hold them would the SA ever be allowed to let me look at two rings in the daylight? (ie out on the street?)  

PS Love your avatar... but now I keep picturing you looking like MJ! In my mind you totally look like him and are wearing a white suit right now. LOL.


----------



## PinkKitty2

TylerDurden said:


> It is a possibility that this could happen as they are coming out with new products all the time but I don't think it's likely. I've noticed that just like you said they save the more intricate designs for gold and platinum. This applies to a lot of things and not just charms. I think they do this to create a sense of exclusivity and to encourage people to upgrade to more precious metals.


 
Thanks Tyler - I was noticing that too, about the intricacy of the designs, thanks.  I may have to price up one of these  days to get that seahorse


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks Tyler!
> 
> Am still torn. I was leaning colour wise and then read your post and now don't know what to do!
> 
> Q: Are all tiffany diamonds "excellent" cuts? Is that even a factor I should ask about or is that a given?
> Q: Do tiffany diamonds contain medium florescence ever? Or do they just select ones without it? I've had a few suggestions on other threads to head for "medium" flourescence if I go with an I stone (the blue-ing counteracts the yellow??)
> Q: If I asked a security guard to hold them would the SA ever be allowed to let me look at two rings in the daylight? (ie out on the street?)
> 
> PS Love your avatar... but now I keep picturing you looking like MJ! In my mind you totally look like him and are wearing a white suit right now. LOL.



Yep, all Tiffany diamonds are excellent cut. As for fluorescence Tiffany doesn't accept stones that have "strong" or "very strong" fluorescence. Security guards aren't allowed to touch merchandise although there are other ways to look at more than one ring at a time. Ask a SA and they should be accommodating, I don't want to specifically say what the process is because it wouldn't be good to have on a public forum as it could lead to a security issue.

Sorry if I made your decision harder I personally just like big diamonds but as you said more value is placed on color as you can see by the price difference. Good luck!


----------



## musicscrip

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/what-has-your-sa-given-you-after-you-514225.html

We had a horrible experiece at Tiffany shopping for the engagement ring (it only took me about 30min in total to decide to purchase it so it wasn't like we were bad customes). Where can I file a complaint about the SA and to get some help to get my $800 back? Can you please give me an address and email address and contact persons? $800 is A LOT to me as I just finished university and started working. Above is my experience.

THANK YOU.


----------



## TylerDurden

musicscrip said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/what-has-your-sa-given-you-after-you-514225.html
> 
> We had a horrible experiece at Tiffany shopping for the engagement ring (it only took me about 30min in total to decide to purchase it so it wasn't like we were bad customes). Where can I file a complaint about the SA and to get some help to get my $800 back? Can you please give me an address and email address and contact persons? $800 is A LOT to me as I just finished university and started working. Above is my experience.
> 
> THANK YOU.



http://www.tiffany.com/Customer/Request/EmailCustSvr.aspx


----------



## musicscrip

TylerDurden said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Customer/Request/EmailCustSvr.aspx


 
Thank you Tyler!

I emailed them to get a contact info for the complaint letter but then I decided to call to get a quicker response as $800 is too much for me to lose. The customer service representative said someone in the management level will contact me with 24h. Will post again if it gets resolved in the end...fingers crossed.


----------



## elle tee

Hey Tyler, I need to get my engagement ring re-sized, it's the Ribbon style.  If I take it to Rodeo Dr., will they need to send it to NYC, or can they do it on the west coast?  I'm asking because we had the ring sized when we bought it, and it took 2 weeks for sizing and appraisal - that was when we took it to the NYC store.  That seemed like a really long time to me, especially since when we were in the store looking at rings, the SA told us that it would take 2-3 business days (ended up buying the ring second hand).  I don't really want to be without the ring for 2 weeks again, but it's also too big.  So, any thoughts on the turnaround time for this?  Thanks!


----------



## PinkKitty2

elle tee said:


> Hey Tyler, I need to get my engagement ring re-sized, it's the Ribbon style. If I take it to Rodeo Dr., will they need to send it to NYC, or can they do it on the west coast? I'm asking because we had the ring sized when we bought it, and it took 2 weeks for sizing and appraisal - that was when we took it to the NYC store. That seemed like a really long time to me, especially since when we were in the store looking at rings, the SA told us that it would take 2-3 business days (ended up buying the ring second hand). I don't really want to be without the ring for 2 weeks again, but it's also too big. So, any thoughts on the turnaround time for this? Thanks!


 
Sorry, I am not Tyler but I wanted to butt in... I am in San Francisco, and I asked about having a ring resized there, they said that they would send it to New York and it would take 2 weeks.  This is just for a silver ring though.  I was kind of surprised at that, I'm pretty sure that I read that the SF store was the 2nd one they opened, ever & it is a "flagship" store, I would think if they did resizing anywhere on the West Coast it would be in SF?  Anyway, I ended up bringing it to a local jeweler and they did a beautiful job for half the price, by the next day.  I can see with a pricier ring wanting to keep it at Tiffany's though.


----------



## TylerDurden

elle tee said:


> Hey Tyler, I need to get my engagement ring re-sized, it's the Ribbon style.  If I take it to Rodeo Dr., will they need to send it to NYC, or can they do it on the west coast?  I'm asking because we had the ring sized when we bought it, and it took 2 weeks for sizing and appraisal - that was when we took it to the NYC store.  That seemed like a really long time to me, especially since when we were in the store looking at rings, the SA told us that it would take 2-3 business days (ended up buying the ring second hand).  I don't really want to be without the ring for 2 weeks again, but it's also too big.  So, any thoughts on the turnaround time for this?  Thanks!



I was going to say that I'm not sure because different stores have different turn around times depending on the needs of the business but the comment above is probably pretty accurate. It is Tiffany's policy to quote that it will be 2 weeks because they want to under promise when in actuality almost always is done within a week. Also the reason why it is sent to NY is because the company has very experienced jewelers there who know the product best. Typically the first ring sizing is free but in your case there may be a charge since you bought it second hand.

Good luck!


----------



## elle tee

TylerDurden said:


> I was going to say that I'm not sure because different stores have different turn around times depending on the needs of the business but the comment above is probably pretty accurate. It is Tiffany's policy to quote that it will be 2 weeks because they want to under promise when in actuality almost always is done within a week. Also the reason why it is sent to NY is because the company has very experienced jewelers there who know the product best. Typically the first ring sizing is free but in your case there may be a charge since you bought it second hand.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks, Tyler!  I had hoped it would be faster but oh well, at least I know the work will be impeccable.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey Tyler!
Thanks for your help with the E-rings! I'll post a reveal when I get my solitaire but am so excited with my purchase!

And now I'm addicted. Can you authenticate this to the best of your abilities? Looks legit. Am posting two different auctions if you don't mind sharing your thoughts I'd really appreciate it!

Tiffany website for reference:  http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...5-p+3-c+287458-r+501323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Auction 1:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Designer-TIFFAN...ltDomain_0?hash=item2ea7cfa080#ht_2489wt_1150

Auction 2:http://cgi.ebay.com/TIFFANY-CO-DIAM...ltDomain_0?hash=item3355cb4d18#ht_3668wt_1150


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> Hey Tyler!
> Thanks for your help with the E-rings! I'll post a reveal when I get my solitaire but am so excited with my purchase!
> 
> And now I'm addicted. Can you authenticate this to the best of your abilities? Looks legit. Am posting two different auctions if you don't mind sharing your thoughts I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Tiffany website for reference:  http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...5-p+3-c+287458-r+501323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Auction 1:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Designer-TIFFAN...ltDomain_0?hash=item2ea7cfa080#ht_2489wt_1150
> 
> Auction 2:http://cgi.ebay.com/TIFFANY-CO-DIAM...ltDomain_0?hash=item3355cb4d18#ht_3668wt_1150



They both look good to me but personally I would not make such a major purchase through ebay. For all we know the diamonds could be fake. When it comes to authenticating Tiffany products through a picture online I wouldnt trust my opinion 100%.


----------



## surfergirljen

Yeah... I know. I've been burned before... but will take it to Tiffany's to my SA and to an independent appraiser as soon as I get it to make sure it's legit. 

Just by looking what do you think about this one? Really appreciate your expertise! Apparently this one is a big seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310171008303&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#payId


----------



## surfergirljen

ps Tyler - on the topic of ethical diamonds, I know Tiffany's is socially responsible but do you happen to know where they source theirs from? Or is it all over the place? Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

surfergirljen said:


> Yeah... I know. I've been burned before... but will take it to Tiffany's to my SA and to an independent appraiser as soon as I get it to make sure it's legit.
> 
> Just by looking what do you think about this one? Really appreciate your expertise! Apparently this one is a big seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310171008303&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#payId



ps I have heard that if you do not have the proper Tiffany's papers for a Tiffany's estate item you can bring it in and for $200 they will, I guess authenticate it and give you the corresponding paperwork - is that true?


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> Yeah... I know. I've been burned before... but will take it to Tiffany's to my SA and to an independent appraiser as soon as I get it to make sure it's legit.
> 
> Just by looking what do you think about this one? Really appreciate your expertise! Apparently this one is a big seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310171008303&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#payId



Looks good to me.


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> ps Tyler - on the topic of ethical diamonds, I know Tiffany's is socially responsible but do you happen to know where they source theirs from? Or is it all over the place? Thanks!



The majority of their diamonds come from Canada and Russia while others come from Africa. All are sourced ethically and are Kimberely Process certified. In many cases Tiffany owns its own mines and diamond cutting facilities.


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> ps I have heard that if you do not have the proper Tiffany's papers for a Tiffany's estate item you can bring it in and for $200 they will, I guess authenticate it and give you the corresponding paperwork - is that true?



True


----------



## neverenoughbags

I have a question...which jewlery from Tiffany's comes in a dark blue suede box?   Is there a price limit?  I know the boxes are for fine jewlery...but I was just wondering.....


----------



## TylerDurden

neverenoughbags said:


> I have a question...which jewlery from Tiffany's comes in a dark blue suede box? Is there a price limit? I know the boxes are for fine jewlery...but I was just wondering.....


 
In their computer system there is a recommendation for which box each individual piece should be put in. In general if it's anything besides silver, is over 1k, or just doesn't fit properly in one of the suede pouches then you can get a dark suede box. Usually though the 1k price point is the rule of thumb as those boxes aren't cheap.


----------



## surfergirljen

TylerDurden said:


> I was going to say that I'm not sure because different stores have different turn around times depending on the needs of the business but the comment above is probably pretty accurate. It is Tiffany's policy to quote that it will be 2 weeks because they want to under promise when in actuality almost always is done within a week. Also the reason why it is sent to NY is because the company has very experienced jewelers there who know the product best. Typically the first ring sizing is free but in your case there may be a charge since you bought it second hand.
> 
> Good luck!



I'll butt in here and add my two cents... I just bought the classic setting e-ring from Tiffany's in Toronto and they sent it "away" (not sure where!) to be resized, also claiming 2 weeks. It was ready in about 7 days which was nice - but the people who resized it put the teeniest little ding in the platinum on top of the knife edge of the ring. I brought it back in and my SA was very sorry... she brought her manager over and both were profusely sorry and professional and said to leave it with them and they'd make sure it's "perfect" for me. I wanted to keep it for my party this week (hate to part with it again - I've only had it for a week!) so they said no worries, to keep it until I'm ready to part with it for a week and then to bring it back in. Very good service! I just wish they'd have gotten it right the first time or someone had double checked it before calling me...


----------



## surfergirljen

I was thinking about buying the open heart pearl necklace (Peretti) from Tiffany's and was wondering ... noticed a 16 inch long one and a 32 inch one - can you custom order any size or is it one or the other? Thanks T!


----------



## neverenoughbags

I have it on an 18" chain.... must be sold out....check back in a few days, and it should show up on the website again... What length are you looking for?


----------



## gabz

hi Tyler

i bought my silver beads bracelet at Tiffany's in Toronto and they sized it and shipped it to me. they put it in a v small pouch. normally i like ot store all my ss tiffany pieces in their pouches. this bracelet gets all curled up in there. do i need to worry it eill get bent or the chain will snap? is it better to not leave it in the pouch? thank you


----------



## wangj4

Hey, I actually got an interview with Tiffany's and now they are running a background check on me (plus the drug test).  ><  But I was wondering how long the background check actually takes (in your experience)..  Also, I was wondering if the hours were flexible for you because I am a student and I am hoping that they are flexible with hours?  They told me that I pretty much got the job, the company just has to run the background check.. I hope that they actually meant that I GOT THE JOB.  >_<

Oh, was it hard for you to learn everything (like cuts of diamonds, different types of metals and bands?)  Was it really competitive or hard to sell things or did things just sell themselves?


----------



## TylerDurden

surfergirljen said:


> I was thinking about buying the open heart pearl necklace (Peretti) from Tiffany's and was wondering ... noticed a 16 inch long one and a 32 inch one - can you custom order any size or is it one or the other? Thanks T!



It comes pre-made in those two sizes but you can have a shorter one lengthened or a longer one shortened (maybe you could turn it into a bracelet?)


----------



## TylerDurden

gabz said:


> hi Tyler
> 
> i bought my silver beads bracelet at Tiffany's in Toronto and they sized it and shipped it to me. they put it in a v small pouch. normally i like ot store all my ss tiffany pieces in their pouches. this bracelet gets all curled up in there. do i need to worry it eill get bent or the chain will snap? is it better to not leave it in the pouch? thank you



Do you mean the drawstring pouch? Because it fits pretty well in that one. If you're really worried you can put half of it in a drawstring pouch and then put it inside of a bigger pouch which works well also.


----------



## TylerDurden

wangj4 said:


> Hey, I actually got an interview with Tiffany's and now they are running a background check on me (plus the drug test).  ><  But I was wondering how long the background check actually takes (in your experience)..  Also, I was wondering if the hours were flexible for you because I am a student and I am hoping that they are flexible with hours?  They told me that I pretty much got the job, the company just has to run the background check.. I hope that they actually meant that I GOT THE JOB.  >_<
> 
> Oh, was it hard for you to learn everything (like cuts of diamonds, different types of metals and bands?)  Was it really competitive or hard to sell things or did things just sell themselves?



It takes at least two weeks from my experience, maybe even a month. In general they are not very flexible with their hours because they have a lot of employees with seniority who like to have set schedules but if they really want you they will do their best to accommodate you. I was in your same situation and they did the same for me.


----------



## +stePHANie+

Just wondering if anyone here could help me out with authenticating this vintage piece. pics are here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/23821032@N08/sets/72157622707742096/
thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

+stePHANie+ said:


> Just wondering if anyone here could help me out with authenticating this vintage piece. pics are here
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23821032@N08/sets/72157622707742096/
> thanks!



Looks pretty good, hard to say for sure though.


----------



## +stePHANie+

TylerDurden said:


> Looks pretty good, hard to say for sure though.


 
thanks, would it help if i was able to get pics of some of the hallmark stampings? i have emailed the seller, but they haven't replied yet. i thought the writing looked a little stretched, but then again, it is an older piece and i'm not as familiar with the round tag designs compared to the heart tags


----------



## TylerDurden

I don't think the tag bracelets have hallmarks because the tag itself is the hallmark. It's hard to tell in the pic but it looks like the tag is tapered off on the edges as opposed to being flat, it's kind of hard to describe.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

very helpful info...thxs...


----------



## terri_berri

This thread is great!

Just a quick question! My ex bought me a .25ct Tiffany setting engagement ring and now I want to get rid of it and upgrade it to a bigger nicer diamond.

How much would Tiffany usually value my ring? About what % higher/lower will it be?

Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

terri_berri said:


> This thread is great!
> 
> Just a quick question! My ex bought me a .25ct Tiffany setting engagement ring and now I want to get rid of it and upgrade it to a bigger nicer diamond.
> 
> How much would Tiffany usually value my ring? About what % higher/lower will it be?
> 
> Thanks!



My understanding is that they will give you a credit of the retail value that you paid (not including tax) towards a ring that is at least twice the price of your original ring. So if you paid $5,000 for your first ring and you want a ring that is $11,000 then you only have to pay $6,000 plus tax. Keep in mind that since you bought your ring Tiffany's has been having price increases on their diamonds so if you bought your ring in 2005 then it hasn't appreciated in value while their current diamonds have. So the price that you paid for your .25ct ring in 2005 may only be equal to a .20ct today.

Good luck!


----------



## applecheek

I bought a mesh heart necklace,but I noticed one side have 10chains and another side have 9chains.
I want to know is this one has problem or they make this way?

thank you!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

applecheek said:


> I bought a mesh heart necklace,but I noticed one side have 10chains and another side have 9chains.
> I want to know is this one has problem or they make this way?
> 
> thank you!!!



I don't think it's made that way intentionally, I think it would be kind of weird if they did. If it's the design I'm thinking of then it has been discontinued. You can probably go into a store and I bet they would add another chain on free of charge if you ask them to.


----------



## applecheek

I will do so next week to my favorite 5th avenue store!hope that great yellow diamond back from trip


OTE=TylerDurden;13034491]I don't think it's made that way intentionally, I think it would be kind of weird if they did. If it's the design I'm thinking of then it has been discontinued. You can probably go into a store and I bet they would add ahttp://www.paragonpieces.com/ebay/11294/11294b.jpgnother chain on free of charge if you ask them to.[/QUOTE]


----------



## richi

Hi there, can you tell me the widest rose gold (wedding/band) ring that is available from tiffany.  I have a platinum band that says tiffany and co on it, I believe that its 3mm.  Is there a wider version available in rg?  I called the store today and a lady said she thought that the widest available was 3mm for rg, but I have to say that looking at the website I thought it might be w bit wider.

Theres this that is 2mm
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+6-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+rose&search=1

is it a spinning ring?

thanks for your help


----------



## TylerDurden

richi said:


> Hi there, can you tell me the widest rose gold (wedding/band) ring that is available from tiffany.  I have a platinum band that says tiffany and co on it, I believe that its 3mm.  Is there a wider version available in rg?  I called the store today and a lady said she thought that the widest available was 3mm for rg, but I have to say that looking at the website I thought it might be w bit wider.
> 
> Theres this that is 2mm
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+6-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+rose&search=1
> 
> is it a spinning ring?
> 
> thanks for your help



I don't know because I haven't worked there in a long time. I think the widest they make is 6mm for bands, not sure if they have it in rose gold though.


----------



## SuLi

I have a cleaning question -- I haven't had the pieces in my collection cleaned in a really long time (years).  Are retail stores still cleaning on site, and if so, what do they charge for necklaces (I know it used to be free, but I'm assuming that the policy has changed).

Thank you!


----------



## aquablueness

My question is, what's up with the T&Co. 30% off sale at bluefly.com....i'm totally shocked that they'd have a sale...well, it was only for one day but, has this ever happened at some other designer website before?


----------



## TylerDurden

SuLi said:


> I have a cleaning question -- I haven't had the pieces in my collection cleaned in a really long time (years).  Are retail stores still cleaning on site, and if so, what do they charge for necklaces (I know it used to be free, but I'm assuming that the policy has changed).
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, yes they do clean on site. I don't remember what the prices are anymore but I'm sure that I have mentioned it somewhere in this thread, it's probably something like $15-$25. Their newer concept stores do not offer cleaning on site however.


----------



## TylerDurden

aquablueness said:


> My question is, what's up with the T&Co. 30% off sale at bluefly.com....i'm totally shocked that they'd have a sale...well, it was only for one day but, has this ever happened at some other designer website before?



I couldn't find anything from Tiffany's on their website. While I was working there Tiffany's had a policy of not selling their products through third-parties. Unless times are really hard I don't see why they would do that. Their reasoning for being so strict is so that they have complete control over their product and therefore there is no lag in service, among other things.


----------



## dosh7

I have got a wedding band but i can't wear it no more and they can't resize it cos it is the Atlas open ring. What can I do? Can I sell it to them to buy another one of a different size? Thanks!


----------



## nazq

Hey! My mom loves the watches at Tiffany's and she's looking for a yellow gold watch but the SA told her that Tiffany's "discontinued" yellow gold watches because everyone buys white gold.. Is this true? I can't fine yellow gold watches on their website so I thought I'd ask


----------



## ohgirlll

I can't believe I looked and skimmed 34 pages of this pure awesome-ness. 

Took a few hours of my life, but it was well worth it!... 


You're great tylerdurden!!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

dosh7 said:


> I have got a wedding band but i can't wear it no more and they can't resize it cos it is the Atlas open ring. What can I do? Can I sell it to them to buy another one of a different size? Thanks!



Sorry, they don't buy back jewelry. Do you need it made bigger or smaller? If you need it bigger, no luck. If you need it made smaller you could have them put "shots" on the inside which will take up a little bit of room to make it fit a little better. The last option would be to sell it somewhere else and buy a new one I guess.


----------



## TylerDurden

nazq said:


> Hey! My mom loves the watches at Tiffany's and she's looking for a yellow gold watch but the SA told her that Tiffany's "discontinued" yellow gold watches because everyone buys white gold.. Is this true? I can't fine yellow gold watches on their website so I thought I'd ask



Interesting. When I worked there less than a year ago they still sold gold watches. This could be true but it doesn't make any sense to me. Even though they don't have it on the website I'm sure some store in the country still has some unless they've been sold to the employees already. Just last year Tiffany licensed the design and production of their watches to the Swatch group so it could be just that they are transitioning over to watches made by Swatch (that's what I think.) The cool thing about the new deal is that you will be able to buy Tiffany watches in other stores soon. My suggestion is to ask a salesperson if they have any available elsewhere in the company or be patient because my guess is they will have gold watches soon as Swatch manufactures them.


----------



## dosh7

Thanks for the advise, TylerDurden!


----------



## barcreperie

dosh7 said:


> I have got a wedding band but i can't wear it no more and they can't resize it cos it is the Atlas open ring. What can I do? Can I sell it to them to buy another one of a different size? Thanks!


 
Dosh7, if the ring is too small and only needs to be sized a half size or so larger, you may want to take it to a local jeweler.  I had a wedding band that had a floral design all around (without a break point), and the jeweler was able to make it a little larger by putting it on something that looked like one of those things they put rings on to check the size, only it heated up and stretched the band as it was pushed down on the larger part of the rod.  The sizing was beautiful - did not damage to the ring or the design around it.


----------



## nazq

TylerDurden said:


> Interesting. When I worked there less than a year ago they still sold gold watches. This could be true but it doesn't make any sense to me. Even though they don't have it on the website I'm sure some store in the country still has some unless they've been sold to the employees already. Just last year Tiffany licensed the design and production of their watches to the Swatch group so it could be just that they are transitioning over to watches made by Swatch (that's what I think.) The cool thing about the new deal is that you will be able to buy Tiffany watches in other stores soon. My suggestion is to ask a salesperson if they have any available elsewhere in the company or be patient because my guess is they will have gold watches soon as Swatch manufactures them.



He said that they discontinued gold watches "years ago" because people don't buy them :/.. There are only a few stores in my country (I think 3 or 4?) and we checked in two of them, neither had gold watches.. I don't think the SA's here know a lot about T&CO cuz I asked about some of the classics and they didn't know what I was talking about.. That's sounds cool, I'll try checking in other stores.. Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

nazq said:


> He said that they discontinued gold watches "years ago" because people don't buy them :/.. There are only a few stores in my country (I think 3 or 4?) and we checked in two of them, neither had gold watches.. I don't think the SA's here know a lot about T&CO cuz I asked about some of the classics and they didn't know what I was talking about.. That's sounds cool, I'll try checking in other stores.. Thanks!



Well as recently as last year they were being sold at the stores in Honolulu. Maybe he was right about only certain stores carrying them but my guess is you can find them in Beverly Hills, NY, and Honolulu.


----------



## applecheek

I really want to know the 1837 gold cuff's weight,but NO sales can do that for me,can you please give me a rough idea about how much this cuff will weight? like how many grams? thank YOU!
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+gold+cuff&search=1


----------



## TylerDurden

applecheek said:


> I really want to know the 1837 gold cuff's weight,but NO sales can do that for me,can you please give me a rough idea about how much this cuff will weight? like how many grams? thank YOU!
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+gold+cuff&search=1



Sorry, I don't have the weights memorized. What do you mean no SA can help you? Just call a store and ask them what the weight is, it's pretty easy for them to just look it up in the computer system. I doubt if every SA is incompetent enough to know how to look up the weight. If you really can't find it let me know and I'll call someone who does know how to look it up, I'd rather not though because I don't want to inconvenience someone who won't  be getting credit for the sale.


----------



## applecheek

TylerDurden said:


> Sorry, I don't have the weights memorized. What do you mean no SA can help you? Just call a store and ask them what the weight is, it's pretty easy for them to just look it up in the computer system. I doubt if every SA is incompetent enough to know how to look up the weight. If you really can't find it let me know and I'll call someone who does know how to look it up, I'd rather not though because I don't want to inconvenience someone who won't be getting credit for the sale.


 thank you tyler,those sales told me that they shoudn't tell me the weight cause tiffany are more about style...etc...
I would like to get the combine of style and gold weight,since gold price went high so much...don't bother your friend,i just want to know which one have better weight in those same price range bangles...


----------



## TylerDurden

applecheek said:


> thank you tyler,those sales told me that they shoudn't tell me the weight cause tiffany are more about style...etc...
> I would like to get the combine of style and gold weight,since gold price went high so much...don't bother your friend,i just want to know which one have better weight in those same price range bangles...



The SA who said that is ridiculous and I guarantee you that they don't have a policy of not telling customers what the weight is. Just ask another SA or ask a manager. The person who you spoke with probably thought they were being a good salesperson by doing that, ask someone else and buy it from the person who was most helpful is my advice.


----------



## applecheek

TylerDurden said:


> The SA who said that is ridiculous and I guarantee you that they don't have a policy of not telling customers what the weight is. Just ask another SA or ask a manager. The person who you spoke with probably thought they were being a good salesperson by doing that, ask someone else and buy it from the person who was most helpful is my advice.


That's what I thought tyler! thank you for your advice!btw.I sent my tiffany mesh heart necklace back,they havn't tell me anything yet...


----------



## stylized

lock charm necklace and bracelet.....  I don't see it on th T&Co. site, only on eBay.  Were they discontinued?  Also, on the listings I'm viewing (I've been looking for weeks) they are all different length (between 15 and 18 inches), when you buy the necklace from the store do you have a choice of lengths?  

Also, do you recommend this as a good everyday set?  THANKS!!!!


----------



## applecheek

I'm not Tyler but just came back from Tiffany store,dont know if you were talking about 1837line? I do see the 1837 lock charm (simply be use as clasp) in the store,so it should not be discontinued.
I had three chunky chain necklace,they all 16",the biggest one is the heart tag toggle one,the smallist one (compare another 2)is the 1837 lock choker,the RTT one is the medium size.
They all good for everyday use in my opinion!!!



stylized said:


> lock charm necklace and bracelet..... I don't see it on th T&Co. site, only on eBay. Were they discontinued? Also, on the listings I'm viewing (I've been looking for weeks) they are all different length (between 15 and 18 inches), when you buy the necklace from the store do you have a choice of lengths?
> 
> Also, do you recommend this as a good everyday set? THANKS!!!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

I find the things on the site sometime come down if they are out of stock, and then pop back up in a few days.....but the store by me, would carry that item that isn't online....so I would call customer service....


----------



## stylized

Thanks for the reply applecheek - and yes, you're right, I was referring to the 1837 line.  I was just wondering about the lengths b/c I'd like it to hang a bit lower than a choker would.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## applecheek

stylized said:


> Thanks for the reply applecheek - and yes, you're right, I was referring to the 1837 line. I was just wondering about the lengths b/c I'd like it to hang a bit lower than a choker would. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TylerDurden

applecheek said:


> I'm not Tyler but just came back from Tiffany store,dont know if you were talking about 1837line? I do see the 1837 lock charm (simply be use as clasp) in the store,so it should not be discontinued.
> I had three chunky chain necklace,they all 16",the biggest one is the heart tag toggle one,the smallist one (compare another 2)is the 1837 lock choker,the RTT one is the medium size.
> They all good for everyday use in my opinion!!!



They might have discontinued these specific pieces because the chains and charms are now sold separately and I'm pretty sure they haven't been discontinued. In fact it is probably better to buy the charm and chains separately and this is why...on the pieces that you are looking for the lock charm acts as the clasp. This makes it much harder to take on and off and also easier to lose. By buying a silver necklace/bracelet with a lobster clasp you can put the charm in the middle of the chain/bracelet and use the lobster clasp to take them on or off. Trust me it's much easier and safer and I'm pretty sure it's the same price if not cheaper.


----------



## applecheek

and I am also interested in Jean Schlumberger,I saw his design comes out now in Tiffany's website.Is that for the holiday?
I cann't find resource for the orignial designer of my Tiffany pieces,I really want to find out more...like who is the designer for the RTT?why some items made in Italy? I know they made in spain for a while,but why italy?
Thank you  a lot!


----------



## TylerDurden

applecheek said:


> and I am also interested in Jean Schlumberger,I saw his design comes out now in Tiffany's website.Is that for the holiday?
> I cann't find resource for the orignial designer of my Tiffany pieces,I really want to find out more...like who is the designer for the RTT?why some items made in Italy? I know they made in spain for a while,but why italy?
> Thank you  a lot!



Not every one of their designs is made by a particular designer, if it is it will have their signature on it. In this case it looks like an in-house design, I've never actually seen this design before. Schlumberger is their most famous designer and he passed away many years ago but Tiffany still carries his designs. Many of his designs don't sell well because they are more classic looking but some collections are still very popular, you should always be able to find his designs. Right now TCO probably has a marketing campaign that's pushing the designs that you saw.

RTT doesn't have a designer, again an in-house design. Tiffany designs are mostly made in Italy, Spain, and the U.S. Why? I don't know but it probably has something to do with craftsmanship and access to materials.


----------



## applecheek

I bought those knot necklace and bracelet from an auction and I love them so much!they are very unique!That's why I want to find more.
most tiffany pieces I have they don't mention where they made it.just few which made in spain and Italy will put that on.that's why I curious about it.
You are so knowledgeble about Tiffany!btw,the mesh necklace I was talking about,they charge me $38 for the repairing,they said since I got it more than 2years...sad... 



TylerDurden said:


> Not every one of their designs is made by a particular designer, if it is it will have their signature on it. In this case it looks like an in-house design, I've never actually seen this design before. Schlumberger is their most famous designer and he passed away many years ago but Tiffany still carries his designs. Many of his designs don't sell well because they are more classic looking but some collections are still very popular, you should always be able to find his designs. Right now TCO probably has a marketing campaign that's pushing the designs that you saw.
> 
> RTT doesn't have a designer, again an in-house design. Tiffany designs are mostly made in Italy, Spain, and the U.S. Why? I don't know but it probably has something to do with craftsmanship and access to materials.


----------



## axewoman

Do you remember how much it is for a diamond certificate replacement? TIA!


----------



## mistikat

Does anyone know if there will be a pre-Christmas price increase? Are these annual? I recall one about this time last year and that will factor into my buying decision on a ring I am eyeing...

Thanks!


----------



## PinkKitty2

applecheek said:


> I really want to know the 1837 gold cuff's weight,but NO sales can do that for me,can you please give me a rough idea about how much this cuff will weight? like how many grams? thank YOU!
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+gold+cuff&search=1


 
I would call the 800 number. I called and asked about the weight of some earrings, because I wanted to make sure they were not too heavy for me, and they were able to look up how many grams it weights.


----------



## sheckson

hey tyler, I just got a job at tiffanys, started last monday! I got my user id and pw for the computer system and my manager said i could use it for the employee store online. I don't go in until 12 tommorow and i was wondering if you could link me to the employee store. If not, that's fine I can do the wait, i just want to check out all my potential buys! lol

thank you again

sheckson


----------



## TylerDurden

axewoman said:


> Do you remember how much it is for a diamond certificate replacement? TIA!



If I remember correctly it's something like $75 but if you have a good relationship with an SA they may be able to do it for free. I've recommended in the past that it's best to build a good relationship with an SA and you can get things for free. Really nothing is set in stone there, SA's have the ability to give anything away for free if they have enough clout.


----------



## TylerDurden

mistikat said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a pre-Christmas price increase? Are these annual? I recall one about this time last year and that will factor into my buying decision on a ring I am eyeing...
> 
> Thanks!



There usually is one every year but I doubt if they'll do it this year because of the economy and also people have been noticing that they've actually been doing price decreases. If they do do one it would be any day now, in all likeliness it probably would have happened by now.


----------



## TylerDurden

sheckson said:


> hey tyler, I just got a job at tiffanys, started last monday! I got my user id and pw for the computer system and my manager said i could use it for the employee store online. I don't go in until 12 tommorow and i was wondering if you could link me to the employee store. If not, that's fine I can do the wait, i just want to check out all my potential buys! lol
> 
> thank you again
> 
> sheckson



You can't access the employee store from home I don't think, maybe you can but if so I don't remember how. It's very easy to access from their intranet however and there are links available via their POS system and it's fine to check it out while you're at work. Let me know if they have the 1837 T&CO stainless steel flatware on sale. I need the knives to make a complete set


----------



## axewoman

TylerDurden said:


> If I remember correctly it's something like $75 but if you have a good relationship with an SA they may be able to do it for free. I've recommended in the past that it's best to build a good relationship with an SA and you can get things for free. Really nothing is set in stone there, SA's have the ability to give anything away for free if they have enough clout.


 
Thanks for your response!


----------



## bb888

congratulation on your graduation- and have fun in europe!

Im from oversea and planning to buy a engagement ring for my girlfriend- while holidaying in New York. Can you claim my sale tax back or is there any way to get around the sale tax

thanks


----------



## TylerDurden

bb888 said:


> congratulation on your graduation- and have fun in europe!
> 
> Im from oversea and planning to buy a engagement ring for my girlfriend- while holidaying in New York. Can you claim my sale tax back or is there any way to get around the sale tax
> 
> thanks



There is no way to get around the sales tax unless you purchase it in a state that doesn't have sales tax such as Oregon or Montana. The U.S. doesn't not reimburse you for sales tax when you leave the country like Europe does.


----------



## caffelattelove

Hi Tyler, thanks so much for doing this for us! I'm looking to purchase my first few Tiffany pieces for myself and stumbled across this thread and it couldn't be more helpful!

I was wondering if you have any advice or recommendations as to which pieces you think are the best value for the money? I'm looking for simple but classic pieces that I can wear daily. For example, would you recommend that I purchase (white/yellow) gold stud earrings, the tiffany beads or the pearls since you mentioned that the pearls are from china?  

I'm also looking for a classic ring, but do you think that the diamond in the elsa peretti sterling silver band ring is worth it, or should I just go for a ring made of all sterling silver or gold?

I also have very sensitive ears so do you think that I should stay away from sterling silver altogether? 

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Pandoraholic

caffelattelove said:


> Hi Tyler, thanks so much for doing this for us! I'm looking to purchase my first few Tiffany pieces for myself and stumbled across this thread and it couldn't be more helpful!
> 
> I was wondering if you have any advice or recommendations as to which pieces you think are the best value for the money? I'm looking for simple but classic pieces that I can wear daily. For example, would you recommend that I purchase (white/yellow) gold stud earrings, the tiffany beads or the pearls since you mentioned that the pearls are from china?
> 
> I'm also looking for a classic ring, but do you think that the diamond in the elsa peretti sterling silver band ring is worth it, or should I just go for a ring made of all sterling silver or gold?
> 
> I also have very sensitive ears so do you think that I should stay away from sterling silver altogether?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


 
Hi there- i just thought i'd mention that I got the Tiffany Bead earings in silver a few months back- I have VERY sensitive ears and despite having them done about 18 years ago they have never stopped being weepy and  have never healed properly. Anyway I was worried as i've only ever worn Gold in my ears and I react badly to cheap earings on the occassions i've tried any. Anyway the Silver Tiffany earings have been FANTASTIC and my ears are better than ever!!!

Obviously i'm not saying it will definately be the same for u but goodluck.


----------



## TylerDurden

caffelattelove said:


> Hi Tyler, thanks so much for doing this for us! I'm looking to purchase my first few Tiffany pieces for myself and stumbled across this thread and it couldn't be more helpful!
> 
> I was wondering if you have any advice or recommendations as to which pieces you think are the best value for the money? I'm looking for simple but classic pieces that I can wear daily. For example, would you recommend that I purchase (white/yellow) gold stud earrings, the tiffany beads or the pearls since you mentioned that the pearls are from china?
> 
> I'm also looking for a classic ring, but do you think that the diamond in the elsa peretti sterling silver band ring is worth it, or should I just go for a ring made of all sterling silver or gold?
> 
> I also have very sensitive ears so do you think that I should stay away from sterling silver altogether?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



For daily wear I really like anything from the 1837, Atlas, and Peretti collections. The silver bead bracelet is also nice for daily wear although I think the necklace is a little much. As for the pearls, I personally think they are better for special occasions. As for them being from china don't let that deter you, the majority of the jewelery industry gets their pearls from there as well. All silver earrings from Tiffany come with white gold posts so that should help with the allergy issue, even so if you do have a reaction they will let you return them as long as they do not look worn and it is within 30 days.


----------



## Pandoraholic

TylerDurden said:


> For daily wear I really like anything from the 1837, Atlas, and Peretti collections. The silver bead bracelet is also nice for daily wear although I think the necklace is a little much. As for the pearls, I personally think they are better for special occasions. As for them being from china don't let that deter you, the majority of the jewelery industry gets their pearls from there as well. All silver earrings from Tiffany come with white gold posts so that should help with the allergy issue, even so if you do have a reaction they will let you return them as long as they do not look worn and it is within 30 days.


 
That might explain why my ears have been so good with the silver earings- the SA in Melbourne Tiffany didn't tell me about the white gold posts- would it be the same world wide?? U think shewould have said cause i was worried about my ears reacting to silver too.

Hope the graduated bead necklace isn't too over the top- My MIL has just picked one up on her overseas trip while in Vegas- It's for Christmas so not been wrorn yet- though i'm dying to. Is it better for dressing up?? A little much for everyday wear???

Thanx


----------



## neverenoughbags

I wear my bead necklace to the office... it looks great....I've worn it on weekends too....it's a nice mondern spin and a classic look....


----------



## TylerDurden

Pandoraholic said:


> That might explain why my ears have been so good with the silver earings- the SA in Melbourne Tiffany didn't tell me about the white gold posts- would it be the same world wide?? U think shewould have said cause i was worried about my ears reacting to silver too.
> 
> Hope the graduated bead necklace isn't too over the top- My MIL has just picked one up on her overseas trip while in Vegas- It's for Christmas so not been wrorn yet- though i'm dying to. Is it better for dressing up?? A little much for everyday wear???
> 
> Thanx



I think it's a little dressy and is a bit much for everyday wear. Personally I think any sort of pendant would be nicer for everyday use.


----------



## applecheek

Dear tyler

    I am interested in those luggage tags,can you take a look are they ok?
    are they belong to 1837 collection? what's the original price?
    Thanks a lot! and have a great holiday!


----------



## stylized

TylerDurden said:


> They might have discontinued these specific pieces because the chains and charms are now sold separately and I'm pretty sure they haven't been discontinued. In fact it is probably better to buy the charm and chains separately and this is why...on the pieces that you are looking for the lock charm acts as the clasp. This makes it much harder to take on and off and also easier to lose. By buying a silver necklace/bracelet with a lobster clasp you can put the charm in the middle of the chain/bracelet and use the lobster clasp to take them on or off. Trust me it's much easier and safer and I'm pretty sure it's the same price if not cheaper.




Thanks so much - that's very helpful!  I'm off to price buying these pieces this way....


----------



## LipGlossQueen

TylerDurden,

My hubby just got me the SS Vintage Oval Key on Tuesday. Last night I noticed scuff marks all down the neck of body of the key and at the bottom tip and edge of one "prong" there are really bad mini scratches. I didn't really notice it when I opened it and put it on but I only wore it yesterday and I didn't do anything that would have scratched it like this. Can I bring it back and get a new one? Should I not admit that I wore it? Is it possible that the SA didn't see the marks? Maybe it was a return and no one noticed the scratches. Its not noticeable except in natural daylight and if you hold it up under a light source. The store is over an hour away. Is this something I can expect even if I get a new one? This is my first Tiffany piece. Please advise. What should I do?


----------



## TylerDurden

LipGlossQueen said:


> TylerDurden,
> 
> My hubby just got me the SS Vintage Oval Key on Tuesday. Last night I noticed scuff marks all down the neck of body of the key and at the bottom tip and edge of one "prong" there are really bad mini scratches. I didn't really notice it when I opened it and put it on but I only wore it yesterday and I didn't do anything that would have scratched it like this. Can I bring it back and get a new one? Should I not admit that I wore it? Is it possible that the SA didn't see the marks? Maybe it was a return and no one noticed the scratches. Its not noticeable except in natural daylight and if you hold it up under a light source. The store is over an hour away. Is this something I can expect even if I get a new one? This is my first Tiffany piece. Please advise. What should I do?



It's up to you if you want to take it back and explain this to them they'll probably exchange it for you however you should know that if you get another one it will eventually scratch as well. When they are brand new they have a high polish finish that will show small scratches from everyday wear. Even if you wipe it with a silver polish cloth to take off fingerprints it will create fine scratches. This is an unfortunate fact of life and will happen with silver jewelry no matter where you buy it from. Personally with my silver jewelry I just try not to pay attention to it because it will happen regardless of what I do.


----------



## TylerDurden

applecheek said:


> Dear tyler
> 
> I am interested in those luggage tags,can you take a look are they ok?
> are they belong to 1837 collection? what's the original price?
> Thanks a lot! and have a great holiday!



yes some of them look like they are part of the 1837 collection, one appears to be a Picasso design and is probably more expensive. Here is a link to luggage tags on Tiffany's website.
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+luggage+tag


----------



## LipGlossQueen

TylerDurden said:


> It's up to you if you want to take it back and explain this to them they'll probably exchange it for you however you should know that if you get another one it will eventually scratch as well. When they are brand new they have a high polish finish that will show small scratches from everyday wear. Even if you wipe it with a silver polish cloth to take off fingerprints it will create fine scratches. This is an unfortunate fact of life and will happen with silver jewelry no matter where you buy it from. Personally with my silver jewelry I just try not to pay attention to it because it will happen regardless of what I do.




Thanks for replying so quickly. I have been feeling the same way. I know if I return it for another one, I will worry myself silly over getting a scratch on it and I know that it will scratch eventually. I feel like with this one, that moment is over already. I can just wear it and enjoy it. I keep asking myself, is the aggravation of bringing it back and worrying about a new one worth it, I keep answering no. I love this one and I can just wear it and enjoy it and not worry about that first scratch. Thank you for helping me to see clearly. I am pretty sure I'm going to keep it and love it. Scratches add character to the piece. And hey, its supposed to be a Vintage Key, right? LOL. Thanks again.


----------



## atarpley

Hi Tyler 

Love your thread.  Can you tell me if any of the ss somerset bracelets have been discontinued?  I thought I remembered seeing a wide version online?  Also, are all the bracelets flexible like the wide ring?  Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

atarpley said:


> Hi Tyler
> 
> Love your thread.  Can you tell me if any of the ss somerset bracelets have been discontinued?  I thought I remembered seeing a wide version online?  Also, are all the bracelets flexible like the wide ring?  Thanks!



I'm not a good person to ask about current items anymore because I haven't worked there for quite some time now. I doubt if they have discontinued the wide bracelet and the website probably isn't a good indicator as they take things off the website all the time. Your best bet is to call a store. Some are flexible and some are not. The narrow ones aren't and the wider ones are, usually they become more flexible the more you wear them.


----------



## mocha.lover

Hello! Could someone tell me if Tiffany has as price increase around the holidays? If they do have a price increase, by how much?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## atarpley

Thanks for the reply!  I will give them a call.


----------



## TylerDurden

mocha.lover said:


> Hello! Could someone tell me if Tiffany has as price increase around the holidays? If they do have a price increase, by how much?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



This is a topic that has been covered earlier in this thread. Usually they do but I would guess that they won't be this year. If they were going to they probably would have done it by now.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Hi Tyler!

Quick question...for the heart tag / heart lock with the blue enamel finish, is it the engravings themselves that are filled with the blue enamel, or is it just blue enamel coating on top of flat silver? I'm afraid it might chip if it's not filled in an engraving. Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

margaritaxmix said:


> Hi Tyler!
> 
> Quick question...for the heart tag / heart lock with the blue enamel finish, is it the engravings themselves that are filled with the blue enamel, or is it just blue enamel coating on top of flat silver? I'm afraid it might chip if it's not filled in an engraving. Thanks!



I'm not sure exactly which one you are talking about but most of their blue enamel charms are recessed where the enamel is located. Be careful though it is still possible for the enamel to chip.


----------



## BMGump

Hi Tyler,

I bought my girlfriend Tiffany's bow necklace and the chain has come undone three times, in three separate places within the first three weeks. At the risk of sounding crass: wtf? 

A) does Tiffany not solder all their chains?
B) what is their policy on something like this (will they replace, upgrade etc...)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TylerDurden

BMGump said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I bought my girlfriend Tiffany's bow necklace and the chain has come undone three times, in three separate places within the first three weeks. At the risk of sounding crass: wtf?
> 
> A) does Tiffany not solder all their chains?
> B) what is their policy on something like this (will they replace, upgrade etc...)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I'm not sure what you mean, did the chain break and you brought it back for repair and then it broke again? I don't understand how it could have broken and you were still able to wear it again in which case it broke 2 more times.

Tiffany has a 1 year implied warranty on their products so if the chain broke at no fault of your own they will repair or replace it free of charge. From my personal experience though a Tiffany chain will basically last forever and never break on its own unless it was caught on something or tugged on. They can tell by looking at it if it was yanked and therefore caused to break. Good luck!


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Tyler,
do you know if this necklace comes in 18 inch length, like the silver medium? 
TIA
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...p+1-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148206


----------



## TylerDurden

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Tyler,
> do you know if this necklace comes in 18 inch length, like the silver medium?
> TIA
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...p+1-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148206



I don't believe it does, usually only the larger pendants come on longer chains. If you like you can have it lengthened for about $18.


----------



## kristyw

Oh I LOVE this thread so much that you have stolen my first post in TPF  Thanks Tyler! I am a big fan of Tiffany. My colleagues would tease me about wanting to get a Tiffany e-ring because they think Tiffany is unffordable and doesn't worth the $. They just don't understand. (Thank god my bf understands and is working towards it )

Before I read this post I didn't know that even the melee diamonds on the other designs (besides e-ring) are also at least I and VS. I thought the standard was only for e-ring. Too bad they're lowering the standards for the melee dismonds now. Tyler do you know when did this change happen? I got a Elsa Peretti ring in January and it has a small diamond on it. I'm hoping it's of the old standard =P


----------



## TylerDurden

kristyw said:


> Oh I LOVE this thread so much that you have stolen my first post in TPF  Thanks Tyler! I am a big fan of Tiffany. My colleagues would tease me about wanting to get a Tiffany e-ring because they think Tiffany is unffordable and doesn't worth the $. They just don't understand. (Thank god my bf understands and is working towards it )
> 
> Before I read this post I didn't know that even the melee diamonds on the other designs (besides e-ring) are also at least I and VS. I thought the standard was only for e-ring. Too bad they're lowering the standards for the melee dismonds now. Tyler do you know when did this change happen? I got a Elsa Peretti ring in January and it has a small diamond on it. I'm hoping it's of the old standard =P



I think the change was supposed to start around March of 2009 so you should be safe. I heard the announcement around November of 2008.


----------



## applecheek

*the seller said:*
*Authentic Tiffany & Co. Umbrella*
*RARE Bamboo and 18K Gold*
*Bamboo handle and the frame are in EXCELLENT condition - the Gold cap is well marked and very nice! The silk is dry rotting as pictured.*
*Clearly marked Tiffany & Co. 1884 Makers 6178 18kt. GOLD *
*Measures 35.5"*​


----------



## TylerDurden

applecheek said:


> *the seller said:*
> *Authentic Tiffany & Co. Umbrella*
> *RARE Bamboo and 18K Gold*
> *Bamboo handle and the frame are in EXCELLENT condition - the Gold cap is well marked and very nice! The silk is dry rotting as pictured.*
> *Clearly marked Tiffany & Co. 1884 Makers 6178 18kt. GOLD *
> *Measures 35.5"*​



If it is it's really old. I've only seen one Tiffany umbrella before and it was a silver one by Peretti. Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Vintage Leather

One of my grandmother's pieces of jewelry was broken amongst her granddaughters, so I have a couple of loose diamonds. 
Do you know if Tiffany ever sets a customer's stones into their pieces?


----------



## baglici0us

margaritaxmix said:


> Hi Tyler!
> 
> Quick question...for the heart tag / heart lock with the blue enamel finish, is it the engravings themselves that are filled with the blue enamel, or is it just blue enamel coating on top of flat silver? I'm afraid it might chip if it's not filled in an engraving. Thanks!



I know the ones you are talking about and its just enamelled/printed on top of flat silver. I would go for the plain silver ones if I were you as it is stamped and will last longer.


----------



## TylerDurden

Vintage Leather said:


> One of my grandmother's pieces of jewelry was broken amongst her granddaughters, so I have a couple of loose diamonds.
> Do you know if Tiffany ever sets a customer's stones into their pieces?



No, Tiffany only uses their diamonds in their settings.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thank you very much!


----------



## belle_91

Hey can you tell me the measurements for the return to tiffany heart charm necklaces?  Such as, small, medium, x-large, and the blue enamel ones.  Or if you don't know measurements could you tell me how they compare to coins? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## TylerDurden

belle_91 said:


> Hey can you tell me the measurements for the return to tiffany heart charm necklaces?  Such as, small, medium, x-large, and the blue enamel ones.  Or if you don't know measurements could you tell me how they compare to coins?
> Thanks so much!



I've never see a RTT design with blue enamel, if you post pictures it might help. The RTT heart tag pendants sizes are as follows: small is about the size of a dime, medium is the same as the heart tag bracelet~about the size of a quarter, and XL is very big~a little bigger than a half-dollar.


----------



## belle_91

Thank you so much!  Here is a link to the blue enamel charm: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+1-c+288196-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
And I have another quick question.  Why do some of the Tiffany necklaces have numbers on them, like long numbers not just 3 numbers?  Here is an example: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+7-c+288196-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
And how large is this charm?
Oh, and how large are the charms on the double heart pendant?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I am interested in getting the Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet. I have the original RTT heart tag bracelet in the average size and I want something smaller to weqar with my watch and 2tone Pandora Bead charm bracelet. What is the size of the heart tag? It says mini. How mini? Is it the size of a dime? The beads are 4mm, what would you compare to? Does anyone own and have a modeling pic? My sisters are giving me $150.00 gift card for Tiffanys and I figured this would be a great gift from them. IS it meant for a child? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## luvs*it*

LipGlossQueen said:


> I am interested in getting the Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet. I have the original RTT heart tag bracelet in the average size and I want something smaller to weqar with my watch and 2tone Pandora Bead charm bracelet. What is the size of the heart tag? It says mini. How mini? Is it the size of a dime? The beads are 4mm, what would you compare to? Does anyone own and have a modeling pic? My sisters are giving me $150.00 gift card for Tiffanys and I figured this would be a great gift from them. IS it meant for a child? Thanks in advance for any info.




*~*Coutureddd posted a couple of modeling pics of her RTT bead bracelets in the Tiffany thread (there's a pic of her wearing just the bracelets further down the page).  Here's the link...hope this helps!!  *~* 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-your-tiffany-and-co-collection-pics-69724-34.html


----------



## TylerDurden

LipGlossQueen said:


> I am interested in getting the Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet. I have the original RTT heart tag bracelet in the average size and I want something smaller to weqar with my watch and 2tone Pandora Bead charm bracelet. What is the size of the heart tag? It says mini. How mini? Is it the size of a dime? The beads are 4mm, what would you compare to? Does anyone own and have a modeling pic? My sisters are giving me $150.00 gift card for Tiffanys and I figured this would be a great gift from them. IS it meant for a child? Thanks in advance for any info.



It's not meant for a child because the length is right for an adult, it's just meant to be a more petite design. The beads are pretty tiny and the heart charm is very small as well. maybe 3/4's of a dime.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Coutureddd posted a couple of modeling pics of her RTT bead bracelets in the Tiffany thread (there's a pic of her wearing just the bracelets further down the page).  Here's the link...hope this helps!!  *~*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-your-tiffany-and-co-collection-pics-69724-34.html




Thank you very much for the link. That was very helpful. I think the bracelet is perfect because I want to wear it with other bracelets and my watch.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

TylerDurden said:


> It's not meant for a child because the length is right for an adult, it's just meant to be a more petite design. The beads are pretty tiny and the heart charm is very small as well. maybe 3/4's of a dime.




Thanks for the info. I'm going to hit the Tiffany's store and check it out. I think its perfect because I want something to layer with other bracelets and the big RTT bracelet is too big. I just want to spend what my gift cards are going to be and not go over the amount. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## lmorelli

Hi! 
Thanks for all the great information! I have a question for you....I have the RTT heart tag ring. Can this be resized smaller? If so, do you know what the charge is? 
Thanks!


----------



## LipGlossQueen

Well I went to Tiffanys today and I got the RTT Bead bracelet. It is very small but beautiful. I just love it. I am wearing it layered with my watch and pandora 2 tone bead charm bracelet. They look great together. I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## naima_melita

Bought my first Tiffany's piece the shopping bag charm! Planning to either put it on a silver chain or charm bracelet..thoughts?


----------



## TylerDurden

lmorelli said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for all the great information! I have a question for you....I have the RTT heart tag ring. Can this be resized smaller? If so, do you know what the charge is?
> Thanks!



It can be made smaller, up to one whole size. It's free if you bought it within a year.


----------



## TylerDurden

naima_melita said:


> Bought my first Tiffany's piece the shopping bag charm! Planning to either put it on a silver chain or charm bracelet..thoughts?



It's nice both ways in my opinion but maybe better on a bracelet. The only thing is on a bracelet it is more likely to get damaged and the enamel could chip off.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Tyler!  Do you know anything about tiffany turquoise?  is it natural, undyed, etc?


----------



## TylerDurden

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Tyler!  Do you know anything about tiffany turquoise?  is it natural, undyed, etc?



I don't think it's dyed. The reason why I say that is because Tiffany's doesn't use enhancements that would mask the actual value of any stone they sell unless it is an industry accepted practice for example the heat treating of Rubies etc. Dyeing of Jade doesn't sound like an industry accepted practice to me. The customer service department at any store may be better able to answer this question however.


----------



## naima_melita

thanks for your help Tyler...think i'll get a chain when i'm next @ my local Tiffanys...don't really want such a cute charm chipping!!


----------



## lmorelli

Thanks so much for answering my ring sizing question...I really appreciate it!


----------



## J`adore LV

Hi Tyler,

I have the Somerset SS ring, and I've had it for about a year, and I noticed that it has started to stretch a bit and the ring has lost some of its curvature.  Is there any way that Tiffany can restore the ring's curvature?  Or am I just out of luck and I'd have to purchase a new one?

Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

J`adore LV said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have the Somerset SS ring, and I've had it for about a year, and I noticed that it has started to stretch a bit and the ring has lost some of its curvature.  Is there any way that Tiffany can restore the ring's curvature?  Or am I just out of luck and I'd have to purchase a new one?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,

Yeah with that particular design the size can't be changed. I would recommend buying one that is a little small because it will stretch to the size of your finger.


----------



## axewoman

Do T&Co. items purchased by employees have some type of stamping/marking on them?


----------



## nina.

Hello Tyler, 
    I was browsing the Tiffany website and noticed that the large "Return To Tiffany" heart studs were no where to be found. Could you please tell me what they retail for?


----------



## TylerDurden

nina. said:


> Hello Tyler,
> I was browsing the Tiffany website and noticed that the large "Return To Tiffany" heart studs were no where to be found. Could you please tell me what they retail for?



It's been a while since I worked there and the price may have changed since then anyway but I think they are around $125


----------



## TylerDurden

axewoman said:


> Do T&Co. items purchased by employees have some type of stamping/marking on them?



Most things don't but sometimes it will be marked "ES" or "Employee Store." This is usually the case when the item is made specifically for employees and is not available for the general public.


----------



## Gem0521

Hi Tyler,
I was curious to know how many sizes does the sterling silver elsa perretti open heart necklace come in? I was looking at the Tiffany site and I only found 1 (mini). I was also told that they discontinued this style for a bit and then brought it back. Is this true? TIA.


----------



## TylerDurden

Gem0521 said:


> Hi Tyler,
> I was curious to know how many sizes does the sterling silver elsa perretti open heart necklace come in? I was looking at the Tiffany site and I only found 1 (mini). I was also told that they discontinued this style for a bit and then brought it back. Is this true? TIA.



I'm not sure if it's ever been discontinued as it has always been a very popular style and if I'm not mistaken it's been around for 30+ years, although it has changed a little through the years. Back in the 70's it was kind of cheap looking. Sizes are mini, small, medium A, medium B, and large. Why they don't just have mini, s, m, l, and xl is beyond me. My personal favorite is medium A but depending on your size another may be better.


----------



## mrs moulds

Hi Tyler.. Welcome to TPF

First of all, thank you for providing us with your Tiffany's experience.

I have a quick question. Will the Tiffany Key become a pernanate line or is it LE?


----------



## TylerDurden

mrs moulds said:


> Hi Tyler.. Welcome to TPF
> 
> First of all, thank you for providing us with your Tiffany's experience.
> 
> I have a quick question. Will the Tiffany Key become a pernanate line or is it LE?



Based on my experience I doubt it. Most of their products don't get discontinued unless they absolutely don't sell. Although sometimes products that I've noticed do sell well get discontinued without explanation. Based on what I've heard about how popular the keys collection is I would really doubt if it gets discontinued any time soon.


----------



## nina.

Hi Tyler, 
   Speaking of discontinued do you know if this puppy pendant has been discontinued or just not available online anymore? 

http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/4b/a/AAAAC9rK69AAAAAAAEunug.jpg


----------



## TylerDurden

nina. said:


> Hi Tyler,
> Speaking of discontinued do you know if this puppy pendant has been discontinued or just not available online anymore?
> 
> http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/4b/a/AAAAC9rK69AAAAAAAEunug.jpg



I'm not the best person to ask these questions to since I don't work there anymore. The pic was a little hard to see but it looked like the scottie charm on a chain. That charm probably isn't discontinued since it was going strong when I left. Tiffany's has way too many products to have them all on their website so they rotate things based on inventory and popularity.


----------



## mrs moulds

TylerDurden said:


> Based on my experience I doubt it. Most of their products don't get discontinued unless they absolutely don't sell. Although sometimes products that I've noticed do sell well get discontinued without explanation. Based on what I've heard about how popular the keys collection is I would really doubt if it gets discontinued any time soon.


 
Thanks Tyler.. It is really good having you here.


----------



## niseixtenshi

I'm sooo sad! I JUST bought a new mini bean necklace a couple weeks ago and the chain broke! I didn't even do anything to it. Will I have to pay to get it repaired even though its so new??


----------



## TylerDurden

niseixtenshi said:


> I'm sooo sad! I JUST bought a new mini bean necklace a couple weeks ago and the chain broke! I didn't even do anything to it. Will I have to pay to get it repaired even though its so new??



They will fix for free within a year as long as it is obviously not your fault. Since it is within 30 days you can probably just exchange it for a new one.


----------



## mrs moulds

TylerDurden said:


> Based on my experience I doubt it. Most of their products don't get discontinued unless they absolutely don't sell. Although sometimes products that I've noticed do sell well get discontinued without explanation. Based on what I've heard about how popular the keys collection is I would really doubt if it gets discontinued any time soon.


 
Based on your answer, I have purchased a Large Heart Key on a 24' chain in SS.  I tell you, the Key's are popular!  They were really flying out of the boutique.


----------



## janelovesyou

Hi Tyler,I'm glad you've kept this post going! I was wondering about your overall working experience at Tiffanys. What was it like? Breaks? Dress code? Was there some sort of sales performance discipline etc

I got called for an interview next week. Do you remember what the interviews are like?
Currently I am a manager at AT&T, do you think it's a step down to go from a Manager to a SP? What was advancement like?

As far as salary, I'm wondering if this average is correct
http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Tiffany-and-Co-Sales-Associate-Salaries-E663_D_KO15,30.htm

http://www.glassdoor.com/Hourly-Pay/Tiffany-and-Co-Sales-Professional-Hourly-Pay-E663_D_KO15,33.htm
(you totally don't have to answer if you don't want)

But any insight on landing the job would be great!


----------



## pcil

I've asked my bf to go to Tiffany and asked them to lengthen my chain by 2 inches. I've asked before and I was told it's $20 the first inch and $5/inch afterwards. He came back and he got charged $50 for 2 inches. He said they told him it's because the necklace is gold, so they charge more. Is that right? Thanks so much!


----------



## elle tee

pcil said:


> I've asked my bf to go to Tiffany and asked them to lengthen my chain by 2 inches. I've asked before and I was told it's $20 the first inch and $5/inch afterwards. He came back and he got charged $50 for 2 inches. He said they told him it's because the necklace is gold, so they charge more. Is that right? Thanks so much!



I'm not Tyler, but that sounds right to me.  The $20 pricing is, I believe, for sterling.  Gold jewelry costs more, so fixing it costs more, too.  I broke the post off a pair of gold Tiffany earrings once and it was something absurd like $40 to repair it.


----------



## pcil

elle tee said:


> I'm not Tyler, but that sounds right to me.  The $20 pricing is, I believe, for sterling.  Gold jewelry costs more, so fixing it costs more, too.  I broke the post off a pair of gold Tiffany earrings once and it was something absurd like $40 to repair it.



Thanks! I think sterling was $15/inch and $2/inch after that. Not so sure, but we'll see


----------



## TylerDurden

pcil said:


> I've asked my bf to go to Tiffany and asked them to lengthen my chain by 2 inches. I've asked before and I was told it's $20 the first inch and $5/inch afterwards. He came back and he got charged $50 for 2 inches. He said they told him it's because the necklace is gold, so they charge more. Is that right? Thanks so much!



I don't remember what the price is to lengthen silver anymore but I know I've posted it somewhere in this thread. As for gold and platinum, it does cost more. The way they calculate the price to lengthen is as follows: If you have a 18" pendant or necklace and it is $500 then take 500 and divide it by 18. This equals the cost per inch to lengthen it. This applies to most things at Tiffany's but not all.


----------



## TylerDurden

janelovesyou said:


> Hi Tyler,I'm glad you've kept this post going! I was wondering about your overall working experience at Tiffanys. What was it like? Breaks? Dress code? Was there some sort of sales performance discipline etc
> 
> I got called for an interview next week. Do you remember what the interviews are like?
> Currently I am a manager at AT&T, do you think it's a step down to go from a Manager to a SP? What was advancement like?
> 
> As far as salary, I'm wondering if this average is correct
> http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Tiffany-and-Co-Sales-Associate-Salaries-E663_D_KO15,30.htm
> 
> http://www.glassdoor.com/Hourly-Pay/Tiffany-and-Co-Sales-Professional-Hourly-Pay-E663_D_KO15,33.htm
> (you totally don't have to answer if you don't want)
> 
> But any insight on landing the job would be great!



The company was great to work for, pay and benefits are great. Probably the best of any retail company I've worked for. Dress code is very formal although they recently stopped requiring women to wear stockings. Breaks are standard 1 hour and 2 15 min breaks in a 8 hour shift, although maybe some stores take 30 min lunches, I don't know. 

They do have sales goals although if you don't reach them I doubt you'd get fired but you may not get a raise at the end of the year. Interviews are just like any other retail job. I don't think it's a step down but depending on what store you work at you may make less money than you do now although if you are a good salesperson there is potential to make a lot of money. Advancement opportunities are great, as long as there is an opening in management and you're a good employee than your chances of moving up are great. Do you research on the company (this thread is a great resource but don't tell them about it ) and if you speak a foreign language that helps. Good luck!


----------



## janelovesyou

TylerDurden said:


> The company was great to work for, pay and benefits are great. Probably the best of any retail company I've worked for. Dress code is very formal although they recently stopped requiring women to wear stockings. Breaks are standard 1 hour and 2 15 min breaks in a 8 hour shift, although maybe some stores take 30 min lunches, I don't know.
> 
> They do have sales goals although if you don't reach them I doubt you'd get fired but you may not get a raise at the end of the year. Interviews are just like any other retail job. I don't think it's a step down but depending on what store you work at you may make less money than you do now although if you are a good salesperson there is potential to make a lot of money. Advancement opportunities are great, as long as there is an opening in management and you're a good employee than your chances of moving up are great. Do you research on the company (this thread is a great resource but don't tell them about it ) and if you speak a foreign language that helps. Good luck!



Thank you so much!!
I'm so nervous haha. I really want the job! I'm trying to think of what questions might be asked, but I they're probably the same questions I would ask to potential sales reps.


----------



## fuzzycookie

Hello Tyler  this is my first question!!! and this is something I've always wanted to know so...
could you tell me the size of the boxes and the size of the pouches??
the boxes are not always square:?::?: are they:?::?:

thak you!!!!!


----------



## pcil

TylerDurden said:


> I don't remember what the price is to lengthen silver anymore but I know I've posted it somewhere in this thread. As for gold and platinum, it does cost more. The way they calculate the price to lengthen is as follows: If you have a 18" pendant or necklace and it is $500 then take 500 and divide it by 18. This equals the cost per inch to lengthen it. This applies to most things at Tiffany's but not all.



thanks so much!


----------



## TylerDurden

fuzzycookie said:


> Hello Tyler  this is my first question!!! and this is something I've always wanted to know so...
> could you tell me the size of the boxes and the size of the pouches??
> the boxes are not always square:?::?: are they:?::?:
> 
> thak you!!!!!



They have boxes of all different sizes depending on the item. Their standard box that fits most silver pieces is square and it's about 4 in x 4 in. The pouch is square and has a button to snap close. The also have a little bit larger rectangle box that goes well with their drawstring pouch.


----------



## fuzzycookie

thank you Tyler!!! wow you know a lot!!:urock:


----------



## neverenoughbags

Tyler - Do you know when the heart toggle necklace came out?  I got mine in 2003, but how long before that was it out....


----------



## TylerDurden

neverenoughbags said:


> Tyler - Do you know when the heart toggle necklace came out?  I got mine in 2003, but how long before that was it out....



Sorry, I don't know. It came out way before I ever started working there. Maybe the late '90's? I bet someone on this forum knows the answer to this.


----------



## JLJRN

Speaking of the heart toggle necklace, there's a separate thread on this forum about whether it's "out of style" or not, but I'd like to hear the opinion of a former Tiffanys SA-do you consider that necklace 'dated' or 'out'?  Do people still
purchase it?  I loved wearing it several years ago and still think it's pretty but it just looks 'so yesterday; to me:wondering


----------



## TylerDurden

JLJRN said:


> Speaking of the heart toggle necklace, there's a separate thread on this forum about whether it's "out of style" or not, but I'd like to hear the opinion of a former Tiffanys SA-do you consider that necklace 'dated' or 'out'?  Do people still
> purchase it?  I loved wearing it several years ago and still think it's pretty but it just looks 'so yesterday; to me:wondering



It is still popular and still sells very well but probably not as well as it did years ago. I personally like the casual like of the RTT heart necklaces but I prefer the necklace with the lobster clasp because it lays better than the toggle one. Same goes for the bracelet in my opinion.


----------



## gabz

Hi Tyler! thanks for always answering all our ques. what do u think of the onyx beads? are they durable or do they scratch easily? thanks


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi Tyler,

I absolutely love this thread and all the insightful info that I am gaining. Thanks for answering all these questions.

I have a question.

I absolutely love this ring. http://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10024#f+0/0/2005/0/0/2005

I've noticed that many stores don't carry it, though I'm not sure why. 

I've been debating about purchasing it (if we do go the Tiffany route) out of CA and at a store that does not have a sales tax. It is actually cheaper to fly to another state than to pay the CA sales tax. 

My question is... if I go to another Tiffanys to purchase my ring, how would I know that it'll be available for purchase... especially with my ring size and the Cs. I don't want to fly out there an not have it AND I don't want to have them ship it to me and then charge me sales tax since my home state has a sales tax.

TIA!


----------



## TylerDurden

gabz said:


> Hi Tyler! thanks for always answering all our ques. what do u think of the onyx beads? are they durable or do they scratch easily? thanks



I really like the black onyx designs. I don't really remember how well they wear, because they are black I think they don't show scratches easily.


----------



## TylerDurden

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I absolutely love this thread and all the insightful info that I am gaining. Thanks for answering all these questions.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I absolutely love this ring. http://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10024#f+0/0/2005/0/0/2005
> 
> I've noticed that many stores don't carry it, though I'm not sure why.
> 
> I've been debating about purchasing it (if we do go the Tiffany route) out of CA and at a store that does not have a sales tax. It is actually cheaper to fly to another state than to pay the CA sales tax.
> 
> My question is... if I go to another Tiffanys to purchase my ring, how would I know that it'll be available for purchase... especially with my ring size and the Cs. I don't want to fly out there an not have it AND I don't want to have them ship it to me and then charge me sales tax since my home state has a sales tax.
> 
> TIA!



Yeah there are a few styles that don't have much stock although I'm sure there are lots of that style available only they are scattered throughout the country. If you go to their website you can select a store in the state you want to visit and you can contact them by email. Send them an email with the style and specs of the ring you want and they will tell you what is available in the country that is closest to your specifications. If you like what is available then they can have it transferred to their store in time for your visit. Good luck!


----------



## S52Commander

This is such an amazing thread! I loved reading all about merch, working there etc. So thank you.

My Q: Up until you worked there did you see this ring around? Or was it discontinued before you left? 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+1-c+287466-r+101323354-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t

Thank You.


----------



## TylerDurden

S52Commander said:


> This is such an amazing thread! I loved reading all about merch, working there etc. So thank you.
> 
> My Q: Up until you worked there did you see this ring around? Or was it discontinued before you left?
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+1-c+287466-r+101323354-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t
> 
> Thank You.



Hi,
Yeah it was still available in the stores before I left the company. Just because it's not available online doesn't mean it may not still be available in the stores. Your best bet is to call an SP at a store and ask them if it's available somewhere in the company, if it is they can have it sent to the store nearest you.


----------



## Hermes4ever

Tyler............ Congrats on your graduation!!!!!!!!!!! I bought a DBY necklace and it has the .33 diamond. I was wondering is it possible for me to upgrade it to a larger diamond???


----------



## TylerDurden

Hermes4ever said:


> Tyler............ Congrats on your graduation!!!!!!!!!!! I bought a DBY necklace and it has the .33 diamond. I was wondering is it possible for me to upgrade it to a larger diamond???



I'm not really sure, on one hand I want to say "yes" because they would be happy to sell you a larger diamond but on the other hand I want to say "no" because Tiffany's usually doesn't make adjustments to their mass produced products. This is the problem with Tiffany being as big as they are. They are know for their customer service yet they are so big they can't spend time making special accommodations for every product for every customer because it's not economically feasible. 
You would think that they would let you upgrade the diamond but it is very possible that they do not do it because it is still too small of a purchase to be worth their time. If you do try I recommend not taking "no" for an answer from the first person you talk to. Definitely make sure you speak with a manager if someone tells you it can't be done at first. Good luck!


----------



## shopbaby

Hey,Tyler!
i have a question regarding to the Diamond by yard necklace of EP, do you think i should get a yellow gold 18k or a SS one with the diamond? i have several pieces of silver and they tarnished after a while, so i am considering getting the gold one, but does gold will tarnish as fast as silver do??


----------



## TylerDurden

shopbaby said:


> Hey,Tyler!
> i have a question regarding to the Diamond by yard necklace of EP, do you think i should get a yellow gold 18k or a SS one with the diamond? i have several pieces of silver and they tarnished after a while, so i am considering getting the gold one, but does gold will tarnish as fast as silver do??



Gold doesn't tarnish at all so that will definitely be an advantage of buying gold, although that is why it is about 10 times the price at Tiffany's.


----------



## shopbaby

TylerDurden said:


> Gold doesn't tarnish at all so that will definitely be an advantage of buying gold, although that is why it is about 10 times the price at Tiffany's.




Thank you for your fast response! Tyler~  i have another question about the diamond of DMBY.  i know that Tiffany's SS and Gold jeweleries charge way higher than other jewelery stores, but does you think they deserve this high price? and do you think the diamond used in the DMBY is better than the diamonds that other stores use or just the same? also, how many cuts of it? what carat size of DMBY do people usually get, 0.05 or 0.08? which will you recommend to get though? Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

shopbaby said:


> Thank you for your fast response! Tyler~  i have another question about the diamond of DMBY.  i know that Tiffany's SS and Gold jeweleries charge way higher than other jewelery stores, but does you think they deserve this high price? and do you think the diamond used in the DMBY is better than the diamonds that other stores use or just the same? also, how many cuts of it? what carat size of DMBY do people usually get, 0.05 or 0.08? which will you recommend to get though? Thanks!



Are the diamonds better than a lot of other places? Yes. Are they the best out there? Probably not. You probably can find similar quality products at a lesser price but it will take some research and if you don't know a lot about diamonds I wouldn't trust a jeweler that doesn't have already have a good reputation.
I honestly believe that Tiffany is worth the price and I have said it many times before but it's not just because of the quality of the products but because of the overall shopping experience. I can't tell you what size is best for you, you need to try it on and see which you prefer. I think the DBY is a great piece and if you do get it you will be very happy with your purchase. Good luck!


----------



## shopbaby

Thank you, Tyler! do you know that the price of DBTY increases recently or not?


----------



## TylerDurden

shopbaby said:


> Thank you, Tyler! do you know that the price of DBTY increases recently or not?



I'm not a good person to ask since I haven't worked there for a while but I have mentioned in the thread that they were lowering their prices on a lot of products and not doing the usual price increase on others before I left the company. I would assume things would stay the same until the economy gets better. In general though they usually do price increases before the holidays.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Anyone happen to know how many mm wide this ring is?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...ewPaged-c+288189-s+5-r+-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+


----------



## TylerDurden

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Anyone happen to know how many mm wide this ring is?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...ewPaged-c+288189-s+5-r+-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+



Looks 2mm to me


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Thank You!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Does this Elsa Peretti scorpion necklace come in sterling silver? I love the design in 18K gold, but not $1,650 worth, lol. 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...p+1-c+288187-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148206


----------



## katiekins

Are the Elsa Peretti Open Heart hoops easy to maintain? I'm concerned with the design of them (it looks like the closure is a hole that the post will slide into once in the ear) because the hoops I have had before with that construction always get bent or lose the original structure of the design because of the fight to push the post into the hoop, and then the struggle to remove it.


----------



## Litsa

Does Tiffany do an exchange if you have no receipt?  I recieved the somerset ring for Christmas in a 7 but need an 8 to wear it on my preferred finger.  I have no receipt though.  Would they do an exhange?


----------



## tiffanysilver

Yes, luckyblonde, it does. I believe it's about $650. Call Tiffany's and inquire about the piece. I haven't seen it in person, but the photo looks amazing. Elsa P. at her best!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

tiffanysilver said:


> Yes, luckyblonde, it does. I believe it's about $650. Call Tiffany's and inquire about the piece. I haven't seen it in person, but the photo looks amazing. Elsa P. at her best!


 
Thanks so much! I'll have to call them soon!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It took me about 5 days, but I finally finished this whole thread!  Fascinating, and I am not even a Tiffany's person!

Tyler, I love the movie Fight Club too.  Brad never looked better.


----------



## helmutine

Hi Tyler ! I would like to know if the tiffany metro heart pendant ( the smallest ) can be engraved with few words.

Thank you in advance !


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Hi Tyler! Thanks so much for doing this!

Quick question: I have pretty small wrists, and I was thinking of getting a DBTY bracelet, maybe the one with 3 diamonds, but it's too big for me.

Will they resize the bracelet for me and just take off part of the chain? Or will I have to do that at an independent jeweler?


----------



## Candice0985

I have two DBTY bracelets one is platinum, and one is silver. my platinum one is 6.5 inches and the silver is 7 inches. I'm not sure why this is but if you want a shorter one you could consider the platinum?


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Candice0985 said:


> I have two DBTY bracelets one is platinum, and one is silver. my platinum one is 6.5 inches and the silver is 7 inches. I'm not sure why this is but if you want a shorter one you could consider the platinum?




Weird...Thanks for the info! I unfortunately am eyeing a new bag...so I'll have to figure out how to manage the bracelet and bag! 

Do you like your platinum significantly more than the silver? If I go with platinum, I'll probably have to give up a few diamonds, sadly. (Though the platinum would probably hold up better in the long run, hm.)

If only I had magic money tree...


----------



## achicken

Hi Litsa,
They will be able to look up the purchase by the name of the person who bought it.... I don't know how many days you have to do an exchange after it was purchased, tho.


----------



## Candice0985

chubbiebunnie said:


> Weird...Thanks for the info! I unfortunately am eyeing a new bag...so I'll have to figure out how to manage the bracelet and bag!
> 
> Do you like your platinum significantly more than the silver? If I go with platinum, I'll probably have to give up a few diamonds, sadly. (Though the platinum would probably hold up better in the long run, hm.)
> 
> If only I had magic money tree...


I like my two DBTY yard for different reasons,
the platinum 3 stone: because its uber sparkly and I love the colour of the grey metal, and I know its a piece I can keep on and not have to worry about.
the pink sapphire SS 3 stone: because its cute and bright and the bezels are more "bubbly" thicker? than the platinum.
I wear them together and I like the look of the layered DBTY as well!
I know i'm no help with helping you decide but good luck and can't wait to see pics


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Candice0985 said:


> I like my two DBTY yard for different reasons,
> the platinum 3 stone: because its uber sparkly and I love the colour of the grey metal, and I know its a piece I can keep on and not have to worry about.
> the pink sapphire SS 3 stone: because its cute and bright and the bezels are more "bubbly" thicker? than the platinum.
> I wear them together and I like the look of the layered DBTY as well!
> I know i'm no help with helping you decide but good luck and can't wait to see pics


 

Ahhhh layered! That sounds so nice! Uh oh.....  I think it's definitely time to drag the bf to Tiffany's! (He has one right next to his house hehe.) Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Candice0985

chubbiebunnie said:


> Ahhhh layered! That sounds so nice! Uh oh.....  I think it's definitely time to drag the bf to Tiffany's! (He has one right next to his house hehe.) Thanks for all your help!


oooh thats real dangerous! I couldn't live beside a Tiffany's I'd be in there all the time!!! it is the time of year where the bf should treat you to a little something sparkly...or a few pieces wouldn't hurt good luck!!


----------



## Rory&Jess

Tyler if you're still checking in....

What are the size differences between small and the medium in the locket below.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...u=GRP01391&search=1&selectedsku=22150375&mcat=

I can't find anywhere that lists the actual size of either and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## TylerDurden

Hi guys, sorry I took so long. Usually TPF sends me an email to alert me when someone posts in this thread but apparently I haven't been getting them.



katiekins said:


> Are the Elsa Peretti Open Heart hoops easy to maintain? I'm concerned with the design of them (it looks like the closure is a hole that the post will slide into once in the ear) because the hoops I have had before with that construction always get bent or lose the original structure of the design because of the fight to push the post into the hoop, and then the struggle to remove it.



I'd have to agree with you, it is a weird design and probably not easy to maintain however it does make the design look cool. If you like them enough I guess it's up to you if you want to chance it.



Litsa said:


> Does Tiffany do an exchange if you have no receipt?  I recieved the somerset ring for Christmas in a 7 but need an 8 to wear it on my preferred finger.  I have no receipt though.  Would they do an exhange?



There return policy is 30 days but they usually are more flexible around christmas time. You're chances of having them exchange it for you are good as long as it's unworn, it would also help if you had the original purchasers info.



helmutine said:


> Hi Tyler ! I would like to know if the tiffany metro heart pendant ( the smallest ) can be engraved with few words.
> 
> Thank you in advance !



Sorry I'm not familiar with this design. Can you post a link? If it's one I've seen before I can help if not you would need to call a store.



chubbiebunnie said:


> Hi Tyler! Thanks so much for doing this!
> 
> Quick question: I have pretty small wrists, and I was thinking of getting a DBTY bracelet, maybe the one with 3 diamonds, but it's too big for me.
> 
> Will they resize the bracelet for me and just take off part of the chain? Or will I have to do that at an independent jeweler?



They will absolutely do this for you for free and you can even keep the extra chain if you want although it may take up to two weeks.


----------



## TylerDurden

Rory&Jess said:


> Tyler if you're still checking in....
> 
> What are the size differences between small and the medium in the locket below.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...u=GRP01391&search=1&selectedsku=22150375&mcat=
> 
> I can't find anywhere that lists the actual size of either and it's driving me crazy.



I don't remember the actual size but even the small is pretty, maybe bigger than a quarter. The medium is too big in my opinion.


----------



## helmutine

TylerDurden said:


> Sorry I'm not familiar with this design. Can you post a link? If it's one I've seen before I can help if not you would need to call a store.



Of course ! I don't call a store because I don't speak english very well...

It's this kind of heart pendants in diamonds. Is it possible to engrave few words behind ?

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+2-c+288155-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+6-c+288155-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+6-c+288155-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Thanks you very much !


----------



## watalily

Tyler, this is an awesome thread!
I just bought a necklace (image attached) for my DH, and I have a few questions.

1) I saw the necklace online. But when i went into the store, it was not out on display. The sales has to dig it out from the packaged inventory. We were told that items not out on display means they are being discontinued. From you experience, is that true?

2) The numbers on the pendent are embossed, and are painted black. The color coating is very uneven with stroke marks. Will that eventually wear off? The back of the pendent is silver, and already has some scratches. It has very light sand-blasted (?) 'Tiffany & Co' mark. If we later decide to get it polished, will they put the Tiffany mark back on there?

3) This has probably been asked before, but what is ur experience with Titanium Midnight? Is the black color durable?

Thanks so much!


----------



## TylerDurden

helmutine said:


> Of course ! I don't call a store because I don't speak english very well...
> 
> It's this kind of heart pendants in diamonds. Is it possible to engrave few words behind ?
> 
> http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+2-c+288155-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> 
> http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+6-c+288155-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> 
> http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...5-p+6-c+288155-r+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much !



From what I recall all of these designs have nowhere to engrave on the backs. Pieces with diamonds such as these have settings that are open and raised so that light can shine through the diamonds and give them more brilliance.


----------



## TylerDurden

watalily said:


> Tyler, this is an awesome thread!
> I just bought a necklace (image attached) for my DH, and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) I saw the necklace online. But when i went into the store, it was not out on display. The sales has to dig it out from the packaged inventory. We were told that items not out on display means they are being discontinued. From you experience, is that true?
> 
> 2) The numbers on the pendent are embossed, and are painted black. The color coating is very uneven with stroke marks. Will that eventually wear off? The back of the pendent is silver, and already has some scratches. It has very light sand-blasted (?) 'Tiffany & Co' mark. If we later decide to get it polished, will they put the Tiffany mark back on there?
> 
> 3) This has probably been asked before, but what is ur experience with Titanium Midnight? Is the black color durable?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 1018277



1) This is not a good indicator of whether a design is being discontinued. They have so many designs often there is not enough room to display it all or maybe there is not a lot of stock so there is no point in displaying it. Sometimes they rotate the displays to highlight a particular item so that they can increase sales because corporate wants to push that item.

2) It sounds like this piece just wasnt made well, I doubt if those marks will wear off. I have a black titanium ring that has the same problem and it hasn't changed at all. Your best bet is too exchange it for a nicer one if it really bothers you. I think it would take a lot of polishing for the hallmark to come off but if it did come off they possibly could put it back on with hand engraving although they would probably charge you since if it did wear away it would be considered normal wear and tear.

3) Yeah it's very durable after all it is Titanium. I have had my ring for years and it still looks good as new. This doesn't mean that it's indestructible and should still be treated with care as much as possible.


----------



## tiffanystar

Tyler I've really enjoyed reading this thread on&off & have a question. What's your favorite piece of Tiffany jewellery?


----------



## helmutine

Thanks you very much Tyler ! I really appreciate yours explanations.


----------



## watalily

Thanks Tyler for the very detailed answers!


----------



## lcs

i have a question...in the movie Breakfast at Tiffany's, they talk about a silver telephone dialer...did Tiffany's really at one time make silver telephone dialers?


----------



## TylerDurden

tiffanystar said:


> Tyler I've really enjoyed reading this thread on&off & have a question. What's your favorite piece of Tiffany jewellery?



For myself or other people? I prefer to keep it simple so for me a ring and a nice watch is enough. As for what pieces I like on other people, I would have to say that I'm a big fan of a few collections by Frank Gehry such as Fish, Orchid, and Torque. Especially the designs that he has with unusual materials. Unfortunately though Frank Gehry hasn't been doing well from what I understand. I also love Peretti, Atlas, and the 1837 collections. I'm not a big fan of Picasso but she has some designs that come only in gold that I really like.


----------



## TylerDurden

lcs said:


> i have a question...in the movie Breakfast at Tiffany's, they talk about a silver telephone dialer...did Tiffany's really at one time make silver telephone dialers?



I've never seen it but I wouldn't doubt it. They've made everything under the sun from sterling silver chopsticks to silver straws that I've seen.


----------



## lcs

TylerDurden said:


> I've never seen it but I wouldn't doubt it. They've made everything under the sun from sterling silver chopsticks to silver straws that I've seen.


Wow.  That's so funny.  I never knew they made straws and chopsticks!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Hi Tyler,

Great thread.  I have really enjoyed reading it so far.  Please keep up the great work.

I have a quick question.  As a Tiffany's SA, were you only allowed to wear Tiffany's jewerly?  I think it's easy enough to get some pieces to wear just for work.  But what about married ladies?  What happens if they don't have a Tiffany's diamond engagement ring?

Very curious....  and TIA.


----------



## TylerDurden

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> Great thread.  I have really enjoyed reading it so far.  Please keep up the great work.
> 
> I have a quick question.  As a Tiffany's SA, were you only allowed to wear Tiffany's jewerly?  I think it's easy enough to get some pieces to wear just for work.  But what about married ladies?  What happens if they don't have a Tiffany's diamond engagement ring?
> 
> Very curious....  and TIA.



Yes, wedding rings are the only type fo jewelry that doesn't have to be Tiffany's, everything else does.


----------



## watalily

Hi Tyler,
I'm back with one more question. The titanium necklace I got for DH has a 925 silver backing. He put it on for one day and the silver became covered in black specks. He tried washing it and cleaning it with the Tiffany cleaning cloth, but they won't come off. Have you ever encountered anything like this? Is there anything we could do to prevent or remove these? Thanks!


----------



## stardustgirl

I got curious after seeing the post about the telephone dialer... and it's true! Apparently they did make them:

http://www.tias.com/4765/PictPage/3923618945.html

I wonder if 100 years from now people see these and wonder what in the heck they are?


----------



## lcs

stardustgirl said:


> I got curious after seeing the post about the telephone dialer... and it's true! Apparently they did make them:
> 
> http://www.tias.com/4765/PictPage/3923618945.html
> 
> I wonder if 100 years from now people see these and wonder what in the heck they are?


LoL.  Wow!  I had always thought it was just a joke they put in the Breakfast at Tiffany's movie.


----------



## TylerDurden

watalily said:


> Hi Tyler,
> I'm back with one more question. The titanium necklace I got for DH has a 925 silver backing. He put it on for one day and the silver became covered in black specks. He tried washing it and cleaning it with the Tiffany cleaning cloth, but they won't come off. Have you ever encountered anything like this? Is there anything we could do to prevent or remove these? Thanks!



Probably nothing you can do to prevent it but using Tiffany's silver polish will remove it. Make sure not to use the polish with the silver polishing cloth though, just use it with a soft cloth.


----------



## Burberry bitten

Hello, recently i wanted to purchase 18 k gold mini bean diamond necklace. i looked online...nothing, called Tiffany's they said it was discontinued but couldnt say why. im going to look for one on ebay but do you think a necklace value goes down once it's discontinued or does it become more rare? why would T and C discontinue a necklace? is it because it's not "in style" anymore? does the consumer no longer desire the necklace and that is why?" do you think i should buy the necklace still?


----------



## TylerDurden

Burberry bitten said:


> Hello, recently i wanted to purchase 18 k gold mini bean diamond necklace. i looked online...nothing, called Tiffany's they said it was discontinued but couldnt say why. im going to look for one on ebay but do you think a necklace value goes down once it's discontinued or does it become more rare? why would T and C discontinue a necklace? is it because it's not "in style" anymore? does the consumer no longer desire the necklace and that is why?" do you think i should buy the necklace still?



Buy it if you like it. Tiffany's usually only discontinues products for 2 reasons, it doesn't sell well or it breaks often. In this case I would assume that it doesn't sell well. I can't say whether the value goes down or not but I don't think any product that is mass produced would go up in value if it became discontinued. Also you probably wouldn't be able to sell most Tiffany products for what you paid because of their mark up. So buy jewelry because you enjoy it and not for an investment.


----------



## veyda

I love  this thread!


----------



## sfgirl

lcs said:


> i have a question...in the movie Breakfast at Tiffany's, they talk about a silver telephone dialer...did Tiffany's really at one time make silver telephone dialers?



They did make it.  My Aunt who lived in NYC had one.   We had one at my house but I do not recall if it was made by Tiffany.  My Aunt's definitely was.   I don't know what ever happened to it


----------



## +stePHANie+

this might be a strange question, but is it possible to get a small heart tag attached as a charm onto a medium link bracelet. like this pictured in the link, but the charm one size smaller. thanks!

http://au.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP01430&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+2-p+5-c+287458-r+601323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t++


----------



## AFMTKM

hi would you know if the tiffany is authentic... and are the paperbags really differ in color?


----------



## TylerDurden

+stePHANie+ said:


> this might be a strange question, but is it possible to get a small heart tag attached as a charm onto a medium link bracelet. like this pictured in the link, but the charm one size smaller. thanks!
> 
> http://au.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP01430&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+2-p+5-c+287458-r+601323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t++



You can buy the charm and the bracelet seperately...I think they make the heart tag in a smaller size. If so that would work and it should be the same price.


----------



## TylerDurden

AFMTKM said:


> hi would you know if the tiffany is authentic... and are the paperbags really differ in color?


???


----------



## AFMTKM

hi please let me know if this is authentic..

http://www.ayosdito.ph/NCR/1283920-Authentic+TIFFANY+Bracelet.htm&xtmc=tiffany&xtcr=2


----------



## Chanel664314

Hi thanks for the awesome info.  Quick question, being a past SA at Tiffany's do you feel the premium that people pay for a Tiffany's engagement ring is worth it?  To me, the brand name isn't a big deal, because an engagement ring is an engagement ring.  But I do care about the brilliance, quality and fire too.  For instance, if you compare a diamond ring from Tiffany's with one at a local reputable jewelry store, all things being equal (carat, cut, clarity..etc) what makes a tiffany's diamond ring worth the extra $$$ compared to the other brands?  Having worked there, would you want your engagement ring from there?  Thanks!


----------



## mizz852

Hi Tyler. First off, let me tell you how much I've enjoyed reading through this thread. I'm interested in the 18k gold bead bracelet and on the website it says that 7 inches long. However my wrists are really small - smaller than a 7 inch bracelet size, so would they be able to size the bead bracelet for me? Thanks!


----------



## gabz

I'm not tyler but I had my silver beads sized


----------



## TylerDurden

AFMTKM said:


> hi please let me know if this is authentic..
> 
> http://www.ayosdito.ph/NCR/1283920-Authentic+TIFFANY+Bracelet.htm&xtmc=tiffany&xtcr=2



"Ad could not be found"


----------



## TylerDurden

Chanel664314 said:


> Hi thanks for the awesome info.  Quick question, being a past SA at Tiffany's do you feel the premium that people pay for a Tiffany's engagement ring is worth it?  To me, the brand name isn't a big deal, because an engagement ring is an engagement ring.  But I do care about the brilliance, quality and fire too.  For instance, if you compare a diamond ring from Tiffany's with one at a local reputable jewelry store, all things being equal (carat, cut, clarity..etc) what makes a tiffany's diamond ring worth the extra $$$ compared to the other brands?  Having worked there, would you want your engagement ring from there?  Thanks!



Yes, I feel that it is worth the extra $$$ and I would definitely buy my engagement ring from there were I able to afford it. I've always said that people buy from there for the experience which people don't mind paying more for and they buy from there because they can feel confident that they are getting great quality. When it comes to jewelry there aren't a lot of places out there that you can trust in my opinion. It's kind of like buying a car, you don't know what the salesperson's intentions are but with Tiffany's they have their reputation to uphold so they won't risk selling low quality merchandise.


----------



## TylerDurden

mizz852 said:


> Hi Tyler. First off, let me tell you how much I've enjoyed reading through this thread. I'm interested in the 18k gold bead bracelet and on the website it says that 7 inches long. However my wrists are really small - smaller than a 7 inch bracelet size, so would they be able to size the bead bracelet for me? Thanks!



Absolutely. Nearly everything of theirs can be sized with the exception of something like a cuff. It will probably have to be sent to NY and take a couple of weeks however.


----------



## shopbaby

hey, taylor! i noticed that people also buy a lot of jeweleries on the web called blue niles, and they do have quite few styles almost identical to tiffany's. so do you think the diamonds on blue niles are trustworthy? what other brands do you suggest as a second choice of purchasing jewelery other than tiffany's?  thank you!


----------



## shopbaby

hey, taylor! i have one more question which is i recently bought the DBTY necklace in 18k yellow gold from tiffany, but the chain doesn't look as shiny as i expected since the color is too dark. but the SA told me it doesn't matter because gold will become more light after you wear it for a while.  Is what she said true or not?


----------



## TylerDurden

shopbaby said:


> hey, taylor! i noticed that people also buy a lot of jeweleries on the web called blue niles, and they do have quite few styles almost identical to tiffany's. so do you think the diamonds on blue niles are trustworthy? what other brands do you suggest as a second choice of purchasing jewelery other than tiffany's?  thank you!



I think they're a great company and their reputation speaks for itself. Forbes voted them best online jeweler multiple times. Also from my experience their customer service is amazing. For other jewelers worth taking a look at check the link in my signature.



shopbaby said:


> hey, taylor! i have one more question which is i recently bought the DBTY necklace in 18k yellow gold from tiffany, but the chain doesn't look as shiny as i expected since the color is too dark. but the SA told me it doesn't matter because gold will become more light after you wear it for a while.  Is what she said true or not?



I'm surprised to hear that it's too dark since they use 18k gold which is not as yellow as 21k and not as dark as 14k in my opinion. As for it getting lighter with time, I've never heard this before but I don't consider myself a jewelry expert. My thinking is it will get darker the more you wear it as it will get dirty. Maybe someone else can offer their opinion.


----------



## shopbaby

TylerDurden said:


> I think they're a great company and their reputation speaks for itself. Forbes voted them best online jeweler multiple times. Also from my experience their customer service is amazing. For other jewelers worth taking a look at check the link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised to hear that it's too dark since they use 18k gold which is not as yellow as 21k and not as dark as 14k in my opinion. As for it getting lighter with time, I've never heard this before but I don't consider myself a jewelry expert. My thinking is it will get darker the more you wear it as it will get dirty. Maybe someone else can offer their opinion.




i don't really know about that so i put up a picture that you can check it for me if it's the right color.  also do you know what color and clarity of the diamond Tiffany used for DBTY? thank you!


----------



## wendie

Tyler - 

Can Tiffany's buff out scratches?  I have some normal wear scratches on my charms.  If so, how much does it cost?  The bracelet and charms are from Tiffany's.  And do they keep any records that you did have it in to be cleaned/buffed?

Thanks!

-wendie


----------



## wendie

Tyler - 

Can Tiffany's buff out scratches?  I have some normal wear scratches on my charms.  If so, how much does it cost?  The bracelet and charms are from Tiffany's.  And do they keep any records that you did have it in to be cleaned/buffed?

Thanks!

-wendie


----------



## TylerDurden

shopbaby said:


> i don't really know about that so i put up a picture that you can check it for me if it's the right color.  also do you know what color and clarity of the diamond Tiffany used for DBTY? thank you!



The color looks normal to me. They sell different pieces at different levels of color and clarity, all at different price points. I'm surprised they didn't discuss this with you at the time of your purchase. Call the store and give them the SKU and they will be able to tell you what the color and clarity is.


----------



## TylerDurden

wendie said:


> Tyler -
> 
> Can Tiffany's buff out scratches?  I have some normal wear scratches on my charms.  If so, how much does it cost?  The bracelet and charms are from Tiffany's.  And do they keep any records that you did have it in to be cleaned/buffed?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -wendie



Polishing in charms is $5 I think. It's only worth it if you have deep scratches that you'd like buffed out. The small incidental scratches are just a fact of life and can't be helped. They do keep records that your product was serviced in their computer system.


----------



## Cheryl

HI Tyler, I adore the tiffany silver bead bracelet. My wrist is a little larger then average and to be comfortable and sit the way I like it, it needs to be a little longer. Can this be special ordered that way?


----------



## Burberry bitten

so i did end up getting the necklace. i found out a few things after the purchase (why is this always the case w/me) anyway i found that the mini diamond bean never came in a .61 the bigger the two small sizes did. the mini only came in a .24 so when i  received the necklace i took it to Tiffanys and they said the necklace is real but the diamond placement is not consistant w/that of Elsa peretti does it. they said it could be possible that the diamonds were added on there by a personal jeweler? i didnt know you could do that on the tiffany bean? anyway i asked the seller where the necklace came from and she said an estate sale? so im assuming that the 18k gold mini bean had diamonds added to it. .61 ct total weight. i guess that makes the necklace unique right? your opinion?


----------



## Burberry bitten

so i did end up getting the necklace. i found out a few things after the purchase (why is this always the case w/me) anyway i found that the mini diamond bean never came in a .61 the bigger the two small sizes did. the mini only came in a .24 so when i received the necklace i took it to Tiffanys and they said the necklace is real but the diamond placement is not consistant w/that of Elsa peretti does it. they said it could be possible that the diamonds were added on there by a personal jeweler? i didnt know you could do that on the tiffany bean? anyway i asked the seller where the necklace came from and she said an estate sale? so im assuming that the 18k gold mini bean had diamonds added to it. .61 ct total weight. i guess that makes the necklace unique right? your opinion?


----------



## wimpy

Great thread. I have a question about a comment on my ring at Tiffany.  I'm hoping you might have some insight.

Yesterday I was at Tiffany, having my rings cleaned and drooling over earrings.  When the associate wrote down the number on my engagement ring, she said "Oh, when you see a small number you know it's special."  I should have asked her what she meant, but didn't, and now I'm curious. 

My husband and I got the ring through Sothebys, so I don't know about it's origin (though it is authentic and the stones received wonderful appraisals).  Do you happen what she may have been referring to?  It's not an antique, just the platinum three stone ring with rubies on the sides.  Is it just an early production of that style?


----------



## jellyv

nm


----------



## -josy

hello i have another question about tiffanys price increasee...does it increase just in US stores or in all tiffanys around the world equally?????


----------



## Belle de Jour

Does anyone know where this bracelet is from?
I searched on the Tiffany website and couldn't find it...


----------



## Candice0985

that bracelet is a paloma picasso design, its her hammered line
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03180&mcat=148206&cid=288189&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288189-r+501287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## takoyoshi

Hi Could I have a second opinion on this regarding authenticity. Looks good to me and I also posted in authenticate jewelry section. ps. Love you default picture, its the best here in Hawaii!

Could I please have a second opinion on this
Item: TIFFANY & CO Paloma PICASSO Sterling Diamond HEART Ring
Seller: estatejewelrybymichael 
Number: 120534488247
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120534488247#ht_5438wt_799


----------



## guccissima

I have a question.  If I purchase an item for my sister and if she changes her mind, would she be able to get money back?  should I pay with cash to ensure 100% refund back in cash as opposed to using my credit card?

what type of refund policy does Tiffany have?

thanks


----------



## TylerDurden

takoyoshi said:


> Hi Could I have a second opinion on this regarding authenticity. Looks good to me and I also posted in authenticate jewelry section. ps. Love you default picture, its the best here in Hawaii!
> 
> Could I please have a second opinion on this
> Item: TIFFANY & CO Paloma PICASSO Sterling Diamond HEART Ring
> Seller: estatejewelrybymichael
> Number: 120534488247
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120534488247#ht_5438wt_799



Looks authentic but the condition doesn't look very good at all. Buying stones is risky though because they could have switched out the diamond for CZ


----------



## TylerDurden

guccissima said:


> I have a question.  If I purchase an item for my sister and if she changes her mind, would she be able to get money back?  should I pay with cash to ensure 100% refund back in cash as opposed to using my credit card?
> 
> what type of refund policy does Tiffany have?
> 
> thanks



As a security issue a refund is only able to go to the original purchaser. You could pay in cash and put it under her name, otherwise if you purchase it under your name the best she could get is a store credit.


----------



## TylerDurden

-josy said:


> hello i have another question about tiffanys price increasee...does it increase just in US stores or in all tiffanys around the world equally?????



It doesn't happen at the same time around the world. It usually depends on the local economy and the strength of their currency compared to the dollar.


----------



## TylerDurden

wimpy said:


> Great thread. I have a question about a comment on my ring at Tiffany.  I'm hoping you might have some insight.
> 
> Yesterday I was at Tiffany, having my rings cleaned and drooling over earrings.  When the associate wrote down the number on my engagement ring, she said "Oh, when you see a small number you know it's special."  I should have asked her what she meant, but didn't, and now I'm curious.
> 
> My husband and I got the ring through Sothebys, so I don't know about it's origin (though it is authentic and the stones received wonderful appraisals).  Do you happen what she may have been referring to?  It's not an antique, just the platinum three stone ring with rubies on the sides.  Is it just an early production of that style?



I'm not sure what she could have meant by that. Maybe that means that it is a limited item but that doesn't make sense based on what type of ring it is. I've never heard of this before.


----------



## TylerDurden

Cheryl said:


> HI Tyler, I adore the tiffany silver bead bracelet. My wrist is a little larger then average and to be comfortable and sit the way I like it, it needs to be a little longer. Can this be special ordered that way?



It comes in 8" as well but if you would prefer longer the price to lengthen it is the price per inch. By this I mean divide the cost of the 8" bracelet by 8 and that will give you the price per each inch that you add.


----------



## TylerDurden

Burberry bitten said:


> so i did end up getting the necklace. i found out a few things after the purchase (why is this always the case w/me) anyway i found that the mini diamond bean never came in a .61 the bigger the two small sizes did. the mini only came in a .24 so when i  received the necklace i took it to Tiffanys and they said the necklace is real but the diamond placement is not consistant w/that of Elsa peretti does it. they said it could be possible that the diamonds were added on there by a personal jeweler? i didnt know you could do that on the tiffany bean? anyway i asked the seller where the necklace came from and she said an estate sale? so im assuming that the 18k gold mini bean had diamonds added to it. .61 ct total weight. i guess that makes the necklace unique right? your opinion?



It is entirely possible that a jeweler could have added diamonds to this piece. It definitely sounds unique to me, it may not necessarily be worth more if you wanted to resell it but the most important thing is that you love it.


----------



## llambert6936

Hi Tyler

Thanks for all the great info.  As with everyone, I've spent the past few hours reading this thread.  I don't think I've seen too many questions regarding earrings.  I'm looking to get my gf some diamond earrings and am wondering what style sells well and which of the following do you like most?  

1. Victoria Earrings  - is the mini too small or is the next larger size better.  The price difference though is big.  2500 vs 4650
2. Metro Hoop earrings
3. Peretti open heart earrings
4. Picasso loving heart earrings
5. DBTY
6. Gehry torque earrings- Is this worth it for 3150 when the silver is 275?

And it seems as though the Peretti, Picasso, and Gehry earrings have a significantly less diamond CTW for a piece of similar price.  Thanks so much.  I hope you can make this purchase a lot less daunting for me.


----------



## +stePHANie+

TylerDurden said:


> You can buy the charm and the bracelet seperately...I think they make the heart tag in a smaller size. If so that would work and it should be the same price.


 
thanks, yes, they said i could buy it separately and they could solder it on for me, but unfortunately they didnt have the small charm in stock last week. will pop by again later


----------



## tiffanysilver

Hey Tyler. I'm sure you've come across me on the board before. I wouldn't have posted here, but what's with the explosive new price increases? 

I've never seen prices jump across the board this drastically from any designer jeweler in my life. Is this the only time you've ever seen Tiffany's do this? Thanks for your time.


----------



## wendy_bruin

Hi Tyler!  Here is another question on the price increase.  I was eyeing a DBTY single stone necklace at the Fashion Valley store.  Before the price increase, it was $6500 for 0.62cts, G, VS1.  It is now $7500, which is basically a 13.3% increase.  

I didn't realize the price increase was on the last day of the month rather than at the beginning of the month, although an SA did gave me a headsup on the increase.  Anyway, long story short, I checked on Tiffany.com, and it looks like the price increase didn't affect the stock on the site.  I called the store and spoke to a manager.  I told her that I will buy from their store if they can make an exception and honor the old price.  I was basically told the price increase is across the board in the US, including the website.  I ended up buying a DBTY single stone necklace (0.67cts, F, VVS1) on Tiffany.com for $8750.

Do you know if the price increase is supposed to take place simutaneously at the stores and online?  Or is it all in my head?  Thanks so much!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Oops, double post.


----------



## Belle de Jour

Candice0985 said:


> that bracelet is a paloma picasso design, its her hammered line
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03180&mcat=148206&cid=288189&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288189-r+501287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Thank you!!!


----------



## merekat703

Hi, I was wondering why some Tiffany items were maked with the dates 1999 and 1997, is that when the item was made? And how come some items have no date?? Also is the Return to Tiffany line the most popular in the silver?? Thanks!


----------



## wendy_bruin

wendy_bruin said:


> Hi Tyler!  Here is another question on the price increase.  I was eyeing a DBTY single stone necklace at the Fashion Valley store.  Before the price increase, it was $6500 for 0.62cts, G, VS1.  It is now $7500, which is basically a 13.3% increase.



I redid the math and it is actually 15.3% increase on the piece that I was originally interested in.


----------



## TylerDurden

merekat703 said:


> Hi, I was wondering why some Tiffany items were maked with the dates 1999 and 1997, is that when the item was made? And how come some items have no date?? Also is the Return to Tiffany line the most popular in the silver?? Thanks!



That is the copyright date so you'll usually see it on the Atlas and 1837 collections because those are copyrighted lines. That's my theory because as an employee I was never actually given an explanation for this.


----------



## TylerDurden

llambert6936 said:


> Hi Tyler
> 
> Thanks for all the great info.  As with everyone, I've spent the past few hours reading this thread.  I don't think I've seen too many questions regarding earrings.  I'm looking to get my gf some diamond earrings and am wondering what style sells well and which of the following do you like most?
> 
> 1. Victoria Earrings  - is the mini too small or is the next larger size better.  The price difference though is big.  2500 vs 4650
> 2. Metro Hoop earrings
> 3. Peretti open heart earrings
> 4. Picasso loving heart earrings
> 5. DBTY
> 6. Gehry torque earrings- Is this worth it for 3150 when the silver is 275?
> 
> And it seems as though the Peretti, Picasso, and Gehry earrings have a significantly less diamond CTW for a piece of similar price.  Thanks so much.  I hope you can make this purchase a lot less daunting for me.



All of the designer collections will cost a bit more because you're paying a premium for their name. Personally I really like the DBTY because the design highlights the beauty of the diamonds. Gehry doesn't in my opinion. I'm not really a fan of the loving heart design and the open heart design is cute but not elegant. I say go with metro or DBTY, you will probably get the best value from the metro design.


----------



## TylerDurden

tiffanysilver said:


> Hey Tyler. I'm sure you've come across me on the board before. I wouldn't have posted here, but what's with the explosive new price increases?
> 
> I've never seen prices jump across the board this drastically from any designer jeweler in my life. Is this the only time you've ever seen Tiffany's do this? Thanks for your time.



No they usually do this at least once a year and for silver it's usually 10% or more. That's why I recommend not to wait too long because they price will eventually always increase.


----------



## llambert6936

Thanks so much Tyler!


----------



## TylerDurden

wendy_bruin said:


> Hi Tyler!  Here is another question on the price increase.  I was eyeing a DBTY single stone necklace at the Fashion Valley store.  Before the price increase, it was $6500 for 0.62cts, G, VS1.  It is now $7500, which is basically a 13.3% increase.
> 
> I didn't realize the price increase was on the last day of the month rather than at the beginning of the month, although an SA did gave me a headsup on the increase.  Anyway, long story short, I checked on Tiffany.com, and it looks like the price increase didn't affect the stock on the site.  I called the store and spoke to a manager.  I told her that I will buy from their store if they can make an exception and honor the old price.  I was basically told the price increase is across the board in the US, including the website.  I ended up buying a DBTY single stone necklace (0.67cts, F, VVS1) on Tiffany.com for $8750.
> 
> Do you know if the price increase is supposed to take place simutaneously at the stores and online?  Or is it all in my head?  Thanks so much!



As far as I remember it's usually simultaneous unless there was a mistake somewhere along the line and they didn't get around to updating the website fast enough. I have no idea if they do that manually or not. Whenever possible they try to have consistency between the stores and online although there isn't much communication between the two.


----------



## wendy_bruin

TylerDurden said:


> As far as I remember it's usually simultaneous unless there was a mistake somewhere along the line and they didn't get around to updating the website fast enough. I have no idea if they do that manually or not. Whenever possible they try to have consistency between the stores and online although there isn't much communication between the two.



Thanks Tyler!  It's good to know how they operate and it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Junkenpo

question about the jewelry packaging....  drawstring pouches... are those always same size in the suede material?


----------



## TylerDurden

Junkenpo said:


> question about the jewelry packaging....  drawstring pouches... are those always same size in the suede material?



Nope there are many different sizes of the suede drawstring pouches.


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ are the drawstrings always suede?  I have some other fold over style pouches (non-snap, non-drawstring) that are cloth, but I recently got some charms 2ndhand that came in a funky drawstring pouch... the charms look all right, I took them to a boutique & an SA let me compare them to ones in the cases, but I didn't bring the pouch with me. I'm almost positive the pouch is fake.


----------



## Junkenpo

I took some pics just to show what I mean (the taller pouch under the z, x, c, v keys is one of mine, the shorter one is what the 2ndhand charms came in):








And here's a link to the rest of the pics, so as not to clutter up the thread. Thanks for the help!


----------



## merekat703

^^^ I have both of those pouchs that came with different items that I bought from the Tiffany store. I noticed yesterday the little differences but they both came from the actual store. I also have gotten the little square pouch with the snap and more recently from a old item that I bought on Bonanzle a square one with white satin stitiching. There are alot out there now.  what charms did you get??


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Does this Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard lariat necklace come in different carat weights, or is there only one version? Thanks!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+7-c+297647-r+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## TylerDurden

Junkenpo said:


> I took some pics just to show what I mean (the taller pouch under the z, x, c, v keys is one of mine, the shorter one is what the 2ndhand charms came in):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a link to the rest of the pics, so as not to clutter up the thread. Thanks for the help!



That pouch definitely looks fake to me. They used to make a pouch smaller than the one on the left but it's been many years. Also the color is way off.


----------



## TylerDurden

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Does this Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard lariat necklace come in different carat weights, or is there only one version? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+7-c+297647-r+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Probably, I don't work there anymore so I don't .know. Try calling a store, they would be able to better assist you


----------



## SummerHill

Wow ...finally got through 49 pages of info.
You are such a sweetie Tyler!! How's the job hunting going for you?

My hubby is planning to purchase another eRing for me as  an anniversary present (this time we are going for size as oppose for quality like the first time)
Anyhow, how do we know that the ring we'll get will not be the one returned by others (when they upgraded their rings). I would like to get a new spanking ring considering the price we'll pay for it. Btw, my current ring is Tiff's .92 E VVS1 and we are looking into getting 1.5 G VS1 . 
Thanks muchoo!!


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Hi Tyler, where some Tiffany pieces made in Mexico?   Thanks


----------



## TylerDurden

FlipFlopgal said:


> Hi Tyler, where some Tiffany pieces made in Mexico?   Thanks



I've never seen any. Most are made in the U.S., Italy, and Spain.


----------



## TylerDurden

SummerHill said:


> Wow ...finally got through 49 pages of info.
> You are such a sweetie Tyler!! How's the job hunting going for you?
> 
> My hubby is planning to purchase another eRing for me as  an anniversary present (this time we are going for size as oppose for quality like the first time)
> Anyhow, how do we know that the ring we'll get will not be the one returned by others (when they upgraded their rings). I would like to get a new spanking ring considering the price we'll pay for it. Btw, my current ring is Tiff's .92 E VVS1 and we are looking into getting 1.5 G VS1 .
> Thanks muchoo!!



I've never encountered this issue before, I honestly don't know the answer. I would assume that diamonds from upgraded rings are inspected, polished and put into new rings. I bet if you ask someone from Tiffany's they probably wouldn't know the answer either. All of their diamonds have a serial number on them so maybe they could track it that way although it might take some time. 
The quality of your current ring is really good, the new one sounds nice too. I like the 1.5 ct size. Good luck!


----------



## +stePHANie+

tyler, just thought i'd give you an update. so i ended up getting the medium sized bracelet and the small heart tag, i prefer the small one, as my wrists are quite small, and this way, i can add other charms without it being to big. im getting 2 links removed, in addition to soldering the charm on, and they are sending it to hong kong (i live in australia). so my question is, do all repairs go to hk?


----------



## TylerDurden

+stePHANie+ said:


> tyler, just thought i'd give you an update. so i ended up getting the medium sized bracelet and the small heart tag, i prefer the small one, as my wrists are quite small, and this way, i can add other charms without it being to big. im getting 2 links removed, in addition to soldering the charm on, and they are sending it to hong kong (i live in australia). so my question is, do all repairs go to hk?



If you have small wrists the smaller charm is probably a good idea. Repairs in the U.S. go to NY. My assumption is that Hong Kong is the designated repair center for stores in your region.


----------



## HeidiC

I recently visited Tiffany's and saw an amazing 100 carat yellow quartz pendant/necklace.  It is ~$6000 so it would be a huge purchase for me.  The gemstone is a large teardrop that hangs from a long gold chain and is stunning.  Not sure if I can wear it a lot or if it is such a statement piece that I would only be able to wear it on occasion....  What are your thoughts on Picasso's gemstone pieces?  Any thoughts on whether or not it is a good staple piece that's worth the investment?

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TylerDurden

HeidiC said:


> I recently visited Tiffany's and saw an amazing 100 carat yellow quartz pendant/necklace.  It is ~$6000 so it would be a huge purchase for me.  The gemstone is a large teardrop that hangs from a long gold chain and is stunning.  Not sure if I can wear it a lot or if it is such a statement piece that I would only be able to wear it on occasion....  What are your thoughts on Picasso's gemstone pieces?  Any thoughts on whether or not it is a good staple piece that's worth the investment?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!



I think this is a great design and definitely worth it if you can afford it. Depending on your style you may or may not be able to wear it often. I would imagine that you could get some pretty nice costume jewelry that would be just as beautiful for a lot less. I'm not really sure what yellow quartz sales for on the open market but I imagine it's at least 50% less. Have you considered having a similar one made at a local jeweler?


----------



## kymmeeh

TylerDurden said:


> That pouch definitely looks fake to me. They used to make a pouch smaller than the one on the left but it's been many years. Also the color is way off.


 
I know I'm not Tyler...but I think Tiffany's got a new manufacturer for their pouches recently because I get ~5 pieces for christmas...and four of them came in these pouches (even the one i picked up at the store myself)...I know it does look fake...but i think that is what they are moving to!  I personally think they feel...odd?


----------



## merekat703

kymmeeh said:


> I know I'm not Tyler...but I think Tiffany's got a new manufacturer for their pouches recently because I get ~5 pieces for christmas...and four of them came in these pouches (even the one i picked up at the store myself)...I know it does look fake...but i think that is what they are moving to! I personally think they feel...odd?


 
I agree, maybe they are trying to save money and went to a different manufacturer. I have recieved slightly different ones in my most recent purchase.


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ Hmm... what an odd place to cut quality in if that is the case!  Especially since they just raised their prices. Part of the fun of getting T&Co is the quality of the packaging.  I like the suede pouches & would be very put off to get anything different in the boutique.


----------



## sassc

Hi Tyler,
Thanks for being such a wealth of information on this subject.  I wanted to run this listing past you..do these earrings look like the real deal to you?  i posted them in the authenticate this thread and she said she couldnt be 100% sure, just wondering what your opinion is.  I know they dont offer this style any longer but I really love them!  Thttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270545988964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThanks for any help!


----------



## TylerDurden

sassc said:


> Hi Tyler,
> Thanks for being such a wealth of information on this subject.  I wanted to run this listing past you..do these earrings look like the real deal to you?  i posted them in the authenticate this thread and she said she couldnt be 100% sure, just wondering what your opinion is.  I know they dont offer this style any longer but I really love them!  Thttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270545988964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThanks for any help!



The box and the hallmark look good but I've never seen that design before. My first thought was that it's either a really new design or it's more than a few years old.


----------



## Cinderlala

Hi Tyler,

I have the cupcake charm which broke in half, but I didn't know it had broken so I lost the bottom half.  I've owned it for less than a year, but obviously longer than the standard 30 days.

Any ideas as to what, if anything, Tiffany's might do for me?

Thanks for all your help on this thread.


----------



## +stePHANie+

that's disappointing to hear, i was thinking of getting the cupcake charm, and my sister wants the blue box charm, but they do look rather delicate at the point of attachment. i hope you they can help you!



Cinderlala said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have the cupcake charm which broke in half, but I didn't know it had broken so I lost the bottom half. I've owned it for less than a year, but obviously longer than the standard 30 days.
> 
> Any ideas as to what, if anything, Tiffany's might do for me?
> 
> Thanks for all your help on this thread.


----------



## +stePHANie+

TylerDurden said:


> If you have small wrists the smaller charm is probably a good idea. Repairs in the U.S. go to NY. My assumption is that Hong Kong is the designated repair center for stores in your region.


 
thanks tyler!


----------



## achicken

Cinderlala said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have the cupcake charm which broke in half, but I didn't know it had broken so I lost the bottom half.  I've owned it for less than a year, but obviously longer than the standard 30 days.



The same thing happened to my cupcake.  They exchanged it for a new one no problem.


----------



## Cinderlala

achicken said:


> The same thing happened to my cupcake. They exchanged it for a new one no problem.


 
Thanks!  That's what I figured, but I've had it for longer than the normal time, so I just wasn't sure what to expect & didn't want to come across as being demanding.


----------



## TylerDurden

Cinderlala said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I have the cupcake charm which broke in half, but I didn't know it had broken so I lost the bottom half.  I've owned it for less than a year, but obviously longer than the standard 30 days.
> 
> Any ideas as to what, if anything, Tiffany's might do for me?
> 
> Thanks for all your help on this thread.



I've never hear of that happening with that charm so I'm sure there was probably a defect in the manufacturing. When something like that happens they usually return or exchange the item no questions asked even when it's outside of the normal return period.


----------



## merekat703

Hi, Could you tell me if this is authentic?? There is no makings on the back of the disc. Thanks


----------



## TylerDurden

merekat703 said:


> Hi, Could you tell me if this is authentic?? There is no makings on the back of the disc. Thanks



Looks pretty authentic to me. This design doesn't have a small hallmark on it because the design itself is the hallmark so I guess it would be a little redundant.


----------



## merekat703

Thanks Tyler!


----------



## Myshell

Good evening, Tyler! 

First I wanted to say that you are so wonderful for taking the time to respond to everyone's questions. Typically, I just enjoy your posts but today something happened that I am hoping you can help me with...I really hope you have an opinion on this (fingers crossed!!)....
My husband and I went into the Costa Mesa store today to look at my dream ring, the Legacy Ornate (Graduated side stones). We have plans to purchase this ring in about two years when I graduate from college. I have not seen it in a year so we decided to go into the store so I can try it on again....to my surprise the sales person told me that this ring is being discontinued...my heart sank! The sales person looked up every Legacy ornate in stock and said the smallest size they had left is a 3.08ct ($100K) and they have no plans to make any more. Literally, I cried. My question for you is, would Tiffany custom make this ring for someone? My price point is approx. 40-50K and I want about a 1.6 ct F color ring. I was not sure if Tiffany would consider that a big enough ticket item to do a custom made ring or if they even do custom pieces on request. 

Any advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TylerDurden

Myshell said:


> Good evening, Tyler!
> 
> First I wanted to say that you are so wonderful for taking the time to respond to everyone's questions. Typically, I just enjoy your posts but today something happened that I am hoping you can help me with...I really hope you have an opinion on this (fingers crossed!!)....
> My husband and I went into the Costa Mesa store today to look at my dream ring, the Legacy Ornate (Graduated side stones). We have plans to purchase this ring in about two years when I graduate from college. I have not seen it in a year so we decided to go into the store so I can try it on again....to my surprise the sales person told me that this ring is being discontinued...my heart sank! The sales person looked up every Legacy ornate in stock and said the smallest size they had left is a 3.08ct ($100K) and they have no plans to make any more. Literally, I cried. My question for you is, would Tiffany custom make this ring for someone? My price point is approx. 40-50K and I want about a 1.6 ct F color ring. I was not sure if Tiffany would consider that a big enough ticket item to do a custom made ring or if they even do custom pieces on request.
> 
> Any advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated!



Gosh that's a tough one. I'm surprised to hear that they are discontinuing that ring. Typically custom orders are in the 100k and above range but your price range is significant enough that it wouldn't hurt to ask when the time comes. I would keep hope that that design isn't being discontinued entirely, most times when they make a change to a design they don't communicate this to the employees so the employees just assume that it's being discontinued. I've made this mistake before as well only to find out later that the exact same item came out but with a new SKU. Keep the hope alive and if that doesn't work out then it doesn't hurt to ask for a custom design when the time comes. Who knows your taste could change by then too.


----------



## merekat703

Bump


----------



## Cinderlala

TylerDurden said:


> I've never hear of that happening with that charm so I'm sure there was probably a defect in the manufacturing. When something like that happens they usually return or exchange the item no questions asked even when it's outside of the normal return period.


 
Thanks Tyler!


----------



## Kelelanna

Hi Tyler,

By any chance, would you be able to tell me what's the name of the bracelet on post #700?

Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-your-tiffany-and-co-collection-pics-69724.html


----------



## TylerDurden

Kelelanna said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> By any chance, would you be able to tell me what's the name of the bracelet on post #700?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-your-tiffany-and-co-collection-pics-69724.html



It's called "donut link bracelet."


----------



## Kelelanna

Thank you Tyler!


----------



## lilliana

Hi Tyler

First of all, thanks so much for all the postings! Youre a very popular man. My question is this: my aunt gave me some earrings of hers from the early 80's from Tiffany's. They are clip-on, but I think that I'd like them made into studs. Would they make the alterations for me, or not on items which are that old? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## TylerDurden

lilliana said:


> Hi Tyler
> 
> First of all, thanks so much for all the postings! Youre a very popular man. My question is this: my aunt gave me some earrings of hers from the early 80's from Tiffany's. They are clip-on, but I think that I'd like them made into studs. Would they make the alterations for me, or not on items which are that old?
> 
> Thanks very much.



Absolutely. I'm not sure what the price is but the customer service dept. should be able to give you a quote. I'm thinking it's in the hundred dollar range since they use 14k white gold posts, more for platinum.


----------



## to_the_nines

Hey Tyler!!! I was wondering if the Elsa Peretti Band Ring can be resized. I'm thinking about buying one second hand, but I'm not sure if it will fit. Here's the link for the ring: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP00179&mcat=148206&cid=563631&search_params=s+5-p+8-c+563631-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## darkangel07760

So I posted a link for 3 "return to tiffany" oval tag chokers that I saw on bonanzle.com to have them authenticated. I was told 2 out of the 3 were authentic. I noticed that there was no tiffany stamp on the back of the oval. When I went into my local tiffany's just now, I asked about that, and they said that there should've been a stamp on the back. Has it always been that way? The oval tag choker has been around for as long as I can remember; maybe they didn't used to be stamped on the back? I might have to return this darn thing when it arrives. Should I bring it into tiffany's to be authenticated?


----------



## merekat703

^^^ I was wondering that as well because my RTT circle bracelet has no back stamping but my RTT heart bracelet does..


----------



## posherthanthou

I'm new to Tiffany and I got my first bracelet and a charm yesterday. The thing is, I barely used it (pretty much just walked around the house with it) and now it already looks pretty beat up as in scratches all over the place and a scuff mark on the corner (like a metal just been chipped/rubbed off). I don't really want to go through so much trouble of exchanging it since I know it will get scratched overtime anyway.

However, I just want to know if Tiffany sterling silver just scuffs so easily. If it's something that will happen later, then I will just let it go. 

Silly question, but I just need reassurance since I'm really OCD when it comes to things like this. Bear with me. TIA!

This is the charm that I have, my first one 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7458-r+101323338+101288196-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Myshell

Thanks so much Tyler!


----------



## TylerDurden

to_the_nines said:


> Hey Tyler!!! I was wondering if the Elsa Peretti Band Ring can be resized. I'm thinking about buying one second hand, but I'm not sure if it will fit. Here's the link for the ring: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+8-c+563631-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Yes it can be. This is actually an easy one to size because of it's design but you can't size it more than 1 full size or you risk the stone falling out. Half a size bigger/smaller is ideal.


----------



## TylerDurden

darkangel07760 said:


> So I posted a link for 3 "return to tiffany" oval tag chokers that I saw on bonanzle.com to have them authenticated. I was told 2 out of the 3 were authentic. I noticed that there was no tiffany stamp on the back of the oval. When I went into my local tiffany's just now, I asked about that, and they said that there should've been a stamp on the back. Has it always been that way? The oval tag choker has been around for as long as I can remember; maybe they didn't used to be stamped on the back? I might have to return this darn thing when it arrives. Should I bring it into tiffany's to be authenticated?



In general the RTT collection doesn't have hallmark stamps on them because it would be a little redundant but I can't say with certainty that it's always been that way. When in doubt I wouldn't even bother buying from somewhere such as Bonanzle because I'm fairly certain that they are not an authorized dealer. My outlook is this: If you don't care if what you're wearing is fake then by all means buy based on price but if you absolutely have to have something authentic then you should pay more for that peace of mind.


----------



## TylerDurden

posherthanthou said:


> I'm new to Tiffany and I got my first bracelet and a charm yesterday. The thing is, I barely used it (pretty much just walked around the house with it) and now it already looks pretty beat up as in scratches all over the place and a scuff mark on the corner (like a metal just been chipped/rubbed off). I don't really want to go through so much trouble of exchanging it since I know it will get scratched overtime anyway.
> 
> However, I just want to know if Tiffany sterling silver just scuffs so easily. If it's something that will happen later, then I will just let it go.
> 
> Silly question, but I just need reassurance since I'm really OCD when it comes to things like this. Bear with me. TIA!
> 
> This is the charm that I have, my first one
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7458-r+101323338+101288196-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



This is a common concern among people. To my knowledge Tiffany silver doesn't scratch any more than anyone else's silver and for that matter it's not any better than anyone else's silver given that both are 925 sterling. You really are paying for the name and the design. There's is nothing that you can do to avoid your silver from scratching except not to wear it, the only other alternative is to buy a metal that scratches less easily such as Titanium.


----------



## to_the_nines

TylerDurden said:


> Yes it can be. This is actually an easy one to size because of it's design but you can't size it more than 1 full size or you risk the stone falling out. Half a size bigger/smaller is ideal.


Thanks for the info Tyler!!! You're invaluable to this forum.


----------



## MERDE

I have a concer about the Tiffany SS ring - narrow.

Mine tarnished so easily after I bought it. It turned all black within like 2 wears. I also have the wide ring and it never did. 

Do you think if I get it polished at Tiffany it will tarnish just as quick?
How can I prevent quick tarnishing?

Also if you had to pick one which would you choose: 1837 Lock Ring, 14 mm Bead Bracelet or Paloma's Tenderness ring.


----------



## darkangel07760

TylerDurden said:


> In general the RTT collection doesn't have hallmark stamps on them because it would be a little redundant but I can't say with certainty that it's always been that way. When in doubt I wouldn't even bother buying from somewhere such as Bonanzle because I'm fairly certain that they are not an authorized dealer. My outlook is this: If you don't care if what you're wearing is fake then by all means buy based on price but if you absolutely have to have something authentic then you should pay more for that peace of mind.


Thank you for your reply!  I did end up getting the RTT oval tag choker, and it is indeed authentic, but yes I agree that you have to really know what you are getting into when buying things that are frequently knocked off.  
In all honesty, I have a RTT Heart Lock choker knockoff that I am stuck with because I don't think it's legal for me to resell it, even if I stated that it is not authentic.  That was a total waste of money.  I won't get duped again, that's for sure.


----------



## TylerDurden

MERDE said:


> I have a concer about the Tiffany SS ring - narrow.
> 
> Mine tarnished so easily after I bought it. It turned all black within like 2 wears. I also have the wide ring and it never did.
> 
> Do you think if I get it polished at Tiffany it will tarnish just as quick?
> How can I prevent quick tarnishing?
> 
> Also if you had to pick one which would you choose: 1837 Lock Ring, 14 mm Bead Bracelet or Paloma's Tenderness ring.



It could have turned black so quickly because of something you came into contact with. Buy some of Tiffany's silver polish and see if it happens again, I have a feeling it probably won't. There's not much you can do to prevent it, just take it off when you wash your hands if you'd really want to be careful and don't wear it while you put lotion on. Also store it in the pouch.

I like the 1837 lock ring.


----------



## snowshiro

Hi!  I have few questions too   Does Tiffany do custom orders if I like a design but want larger or better diamonds in it?  If they do would those item still be marked T&Co?  Thanks so much for being informational!


----------



## TylerDurden

snowshiro said:


> Hi!  I have few questions too   Does Tiffany do custom orders if I like a design but want larger or better diamonds in it?  If they do would those item still be marked T&Co?  Thanks so much for being informational!



They only do custom orders for purchases greater than 100k and they would still be marked T&CO.


----------



## snowshiro

So I could not get eternity band with only D color diamond or in non-standard size... do they have unique specs on each ring and will give you options?  Or just you get what they give you and find out later when appraised?  Or all eternity bands made with exact same grade diamonds?  I love Victoria band but they are only (!) $14,000.  For spending so much I want diamonds to be similar quality to my other ones.  Thanks so much for answering!


----------



## TylerDurden

snowshiro said:


> So I could not get eternity band with only D color diamond or in non-standard size... do they have unique specs on each ring and will give you options?  Or just you get what they give you and find out later when appraised?  Or all eternity bands made with exact same grade diamonds?  I love Victoria band but they are only (!) $14,000.  For spending so much I want diamonds to be similar quality to my other ones.  Thanks so much for answering!



Yeah, all eternity bands are made with the exact same grade diamonds. As big of a company as Tiffany is they have to mass produce things and it's not in their best interest to make individual pieces that aren't in a significant price range.


----------



## snowshiro

Last questions and I leave you alone   What quality is used in eternity bands like Victoria band?  Also, do you think this design is timeless and pretty?  You are so super nice!


----------



## TylerDurden

snowshiro said:


> Last question and I leave you alone   What quality do they use in eternity bands like Victoria band?  You are so super nice!



I don't remember, probably F-G color and SI1-SI2 clarity. The SP at the store would be able to tell you however.


----------



## hotstar16

Hello, just wondering if anyone could help me out here.  I recently purchased some Tiffany items that I am having inspected in the "Authenticate" forum.  They are fully refundable, so if I find out they are not authentic it's not a huge deal.  I know that T&Co is the only authorized retailer of Tiffany products, etc, but since it was risk-free I figured I'd take the chance.  Anyway, on with my question  
Two of the items came with little "hangtags" that have Tiffany & Co. printed on the shinier side of the tag and "Made Expressly for Tiffany & Co. in Germany" (for the German-made product and Italy for the Italian one) on the rougher, more textured side of the tag. Now, I have never seen these hangtags on products I have purchased directly from Tiffany's.  Although I have purchased many silver items from the store over the past 10 years,  I haven't made any purchases directly from the store in maybe 2 years.  Are these tags a relatively new practice?  Or are they indicators of fakes?  Thanks in advance for your input!!
Also - has the stock for the care cards changed?  I quite often did not receive care cards from Tiffany's, so I only had one to compare to.  It was a more textured piece of paper than the one I recently received from my order in question.  Also, the lettering on my authentic card is darker and appears slightly higher-up on the card. 

Again thanks for your time and input!!


----------



## TylerDurden

hotstar16 said:


> Hello, just wondering if anyone could help me out here.  I recently purchased some Tiffany items that I am having inspected in the "Authenticate" forum.  They are fully refundable, so if I find out they are not authentic it's not a huge deal.  I know that T&Co is the only authorized retailer of Tiffany products, etc, but since it was risk-free I figured I'd take the chance.  Anyway, on with my question
> Two of the items came with little "hangtags" that have Tiffany & Co. printed on the shinier side of the tag and "Made Expressly for Tiffany & Co. in Germany" (for the German-made product and Italy for the Italian one) on the rougher, more textured side of the tag. Now, I have never seen these hangtags on products I have purchased directly from Tiffany's.  Although I have purchased many silver items from the store over the past 10 years,  I haven't made any purchases directly from the store in maybe 2 years.  Are these tags a relatively new practice?  Or are they indicators of fakes?  Thanks in advance for your input!!
> Also - has the stock for the care cards changed?  I quite often did not receive care cards from Tiffany's, so I only had one to compare to.  It was a more textured piece of paper than the one I recently received from my order in question.  Also, the lettering on my authentic card is darker and appears slightly higher-up on the card.
> 
> Again thanks for your time and input!!



I've seen this before, Tiffany does have products that from Germany that say "made expressly for..." but I can't think of any jewelry that says that off the top of my head. Usually it's pens or crystal or something like that. Maybe if you posted a link to the pics I could take a look.


----------



## hotstar16

TylerDurden said:


> I've seen this before, Tiffany does have products that from Germany that say "made expressly for..." but I can't think of any jewelry that says that off the top of my head. Usually it's pens or crystal or something like that. Maybe if you posted a link to the pics I could take a look.


 
Thank you! The items 2014, 2015, and 2016 in the Authenticate this! thread @ the top.  I could repost the pics here but don't want to hog all of the bandwidth on TPF lol 
And please ignore the lighter font on the "care of" card; i think there was a smudge on my camera b/c the actual card does not look lighter in one spot like the pic does.
Thx again for your input


----------



## tiffanyring

Hi Tyler!
Much credit and thanks to you for being of such a great assistance to everyone here. I've read through pages of posts and you've done so much. Amazing forum too !

I actually have a slight delimma I was hoping you could help me with. I know a friend who works for Tiffany & Co. (in corporate) and I just recently bought my engagement ring without knowing she works for the company. First, would she have been able to apply her employee discount on my engagement ring? If she would be able to, since I already bought the ring, would she be able to do any kind of retro-activity to apply her employee discount to my ring (whether that means me returning the ring and her buying it, doing a price adjustment, or anything else)? It would save me so much and I could possibly even get a nicer one for the same amount I paid. My 30 days for a return comes to an end this week so I want to make sure that if she could apply her employee discount to my engagement ring that it's done within the 30 days in case a return is needed to apply it. I would ask her personally but she's going through a lot right now. Please advise as much as possible. Thanks so much!

~ tiffanyring


----------



## snowshiro

Hi Tyler!  Just wondering... which Tiffany jewelry come with papers?  I have gold and silver from Tiffany with no papers, but if I buy any diamonds jewelry does it all come with papers or just engagement rings?  Thank you


----------



## TylerDurden

snowshiro said:


> Hi Tyler!  Just wondering... which Tiffany jewelry come with papers?  I have gold and silver from Tiffany with no papers, but if I buy any diamonds jewelry does it all come with papers or just engagement rings?  Thank you



Usually only engagement rings come with a Tiffany warranty which is similar to a GIA certificate and jewelry over 10k comes with a letter of valuation.


----------



## TylerDurden

tiffanyring said:


> Hi Tyler!
> Much credit and thanks to you for being of such a great assistance to everyone here. I've read through pages of posts and you've done so much. Amazing forum too !
> 
> I actually have a slight delimma I was hoping you could help me with. I know a friend who works for Tiffany & Co. (in corporate) and I just recently bought my engagement ring without knowing she works for the company. First, would she have been able to apply her employee discount on my engagement ring? If she would be able to, since I already bought the ring, would she be able to do any kind of retro-activity to apply her employee discount to my ring (whether that means me returning the ring and her buying it, doing a price adjustment, or anything else)? It would save me so much and I could possibly even get a nicer one for the same amount I paid. My 30 days for a return comes to an end this week so I want to make sure that if she could apply her employee discount to my engagement ring that it's done within the 30 days in case a return is needed to apply it. I would ask her personally but she's going through a lot right now. Please advise as much as possible. Thanks so much!
> 
> ~ tiffanyring



Tiffany employees are able to buy one engagement ring for themselves or their partner while employed. So if your friend is willing to use her one lifetime discount for you, also without tiffany knowing about it since you're not her partner than I guess it's possible. If she is willing to do that you would have to return yours and have her buy the next one for you.


----------



## TylerDurden

hotstar16 said:


> Thank you! The items 2014, 2015, and 2016 in the Authenticate this! thread @ the top.  I could repost the pics here but don't want to hog all of the bandwidth on TPF lol
> And please ignore the lighter font on the "care of" card; i think there was a smudge on my camera b/c the actual card does not look lighter in one spot like the pic does.
> Thx again for your input



Sorry I couldn't find it, please post a link to the thread.


----------



## snowshiro

Hi Tyler!  Should have asked here instead of separate thread... friend's mom has Tiffany band with all sapphire that go all the way around, square looking stones, maybe platinum setting. I see square diamond/sapphire or all sapphire round, but not all sapphire square on website.  Are you familiar with style - have they discontinue all square sapphire band?  Thanks so much!


----------



## hotstar16

Links to the the pieces w/ hangtags:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027-141.html#post14900629
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027-141.html#post14900634
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027-141.html#post14900637

Thanks again!


----------



## tiffanyring

TylerDurden said:


> Tiffany employees are able to buy one engagement ring for themselves or their partner while employed. So if your friend is willing to use her one lifetime discount for you, also without tiffany knowing about it since you're not her partner than I guess it's possible. If she is willing to do that you would have to return yours and have her buy the next one for you.


 
Thanks for the insight, it's very helpful and something for me to think carefully about. It makes sense that employees would only be able to buy one engagement ring with their discount. I'm not sure how long she'll be working there (she started not too long ago) and I don't think she'll be looking at engagement rings soon (or if she'll still be with Tiffany when she does start looking in the future). 

Would you be able to say how much the discount is and any other details not yet mentioned (if any) so I can determine whether it's worth asking her for the favor (and thus forego her one lifetime discount, if she's willing to)? Also, if she is willing to help me, when I return mine, can she buy it right away or does the ring go through a process with inventory, resizing, etc that will cause us to need to keep a strict eye and ear out for when this ring is available for sale again (in which case how long does this typically take)? It would be ideal if I can get the same ring back.

On a slightly different note, just curious, if I were to start working at Tiffany after my ring's return period ends, would I be able to apply the employee discount to how much I paid and get the difference returned to me (or would I still need to follow the return policy and therefore not be able to apply the engagement ring discount unless I buy another one)? Of course this is not at all in any way a main reason for me to want to work there.

I'm not sure if you need this in providing additional details about the discount, but I have a round brilliant bead-set band (I can provide additional details if you need it). Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I know all the facts, pros, and cons before I approach her with such a big favor. Thanks so very much !

~tiffanyring


----------



## TylerDurden

tiffanyring said:


> Thanks for the insight, it's very helpful and something for me to think carefully about. It makes sense that employees would only be able to buy one engagement ring with their discount. I'm not sure how long she'll be working there (she started not too long ago) and I don't think she'll be looking at engagement rings soon (or if she'll still be with Tiffany when she does start looking in the future).
> 
> Would you be able to say how much the discount is and any other details not yet mentioned (if any) so I can determine whether it's worth asking her for the favor (and thus forego her one lifetime discount, if she's willing to)? Also, if she is willing to help me, when I return mine, can she buy it right away or does the ring go through a process with inventory, resizing, etc that will cause us to need to keep a strict eye and ear out for when this ring is available for sale again (in which case how long does this typically take)? It would be ideal if I can get the same ring back.
> 
> On a slightly different note, just curious, if I were to start working at Tiffany after my ring's return period ends, would I be able to apply the employee discount to how much I paid and get the difference returned to me (or would I still need to follow the return policy and therefore not be able to apply the engagement ring discount unless I buy another one)? Of course this is not at all in any way a main reason for me to want to work there.
> 
> I'm not sure if you need this in providing additional details about the discount, but I have a round brilliant bead-set band (I can provide additional details if you need it). Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I know all the facts, pros, and cons before I approach her with such a big favor. Thanks so very much !
> 
> ~tiffanyring



I think I've mentioned this earlier in the thread but the discount on engagement rings varies depending on the diamond and it can range anywhere between 10 and 20 percent. I think you would be very lucky if you could get it for 15% off. Yeah the rings do go through a return process, I believe they are sent to NY where they are inspected and polished so this could take weeks and may not necessarily be sent back to the store you purchased it from. Employee discounts do not apply to past purchases, seriously why would they? That would just be like throwing money away for Tiffany's and I've never heard of any retailer that does that.


----------



## TylerDurden

snowshiro said:


> Hi Tyler!  Should have asked here instead of separate thread... friend's mom has Tiffany band with all sapphire that go all the way around, square looking stones, maybe platinum setting. I see square diamond/sapphire or all sapphire round, but not all sapphire square on website.  Are you familiar with style - have they discontinue all square sapphire band?  Thanks so much!



I'm familiar with it but I don't know if they still carry it because I haven't worked there for a while now. They don't usually have all of their products on their website due to how extensive their inventory is but I doubt if this design has been discontinued. Visit or call a store and they should be able to help you find it.


----------



## TylerDurden

hotstar16 said:


> Links to the the pieces w/ hangtags:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-141.html#post14900629
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-141.html#post14900634
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-141.html#post14900637
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi, the pouches, box, care card, jewelry and tags look very authentic to me. Often jewelry comes with those tags on but the salespeople take them off. There is a good possibility that they just didn't take them off however. As my memory serves me those look very authentic but I could only be more confident if I had guaranteed authentic ones to compare them to.


----------



## hotstar16

TylerDurden said:


> Hi, the pouches, box, care card, jewelry and tags look very authentic to me. Often jewelry comes with those tags on but the salespeople take them off. There is a good possibility that they just didn't take them off however. As my memory serves me those look very authentic but I could only be more confident if I had guaranteed authentic ones to compare them to.


 
Thank you! Will head to a store this weekend to check out the real pieces and make a judgment call.


----------



## Jujuma

I was at Tiffany's yesterday and a really great SA waited on me. Keep in mind Van Cleef is going into the mall in a very close location. I was looking at dbty's single stone and 5 stone. She was very helpfull helping me pick just the right one. She went so far as to tell me which one she felt "was made for me" and told me how I might get more for my lost piece(this is a replacement for an insured piece, I've been paying premium for a long time and she said I should push for a higher replacement value due to changing market). She also said they could do things as far as cash and hinted towards a discount. She said they would do what ever they could to help me get in this piece. Does this mean a possible discount? Can they do that?


----------



## TylerDurden

Jujuma said:


> I was at Tiffany's yesterday and a really great SA waited on me. Keep in mind Van Cleef is going into the mall in a very close location. I was looking at dbty's single stone and 5 stone. She was very helpfull helping me pick just the right one. She went so far as to tell me which one she felt "was made for me" and told me how I might get more for my lost piece(this is a replacement for an insured piece, I've been paying premium for a long time and she said I should push for a higher replacement value due to changing market). She also said they could do things as far as cash and hinted towards a discount. She said they would do what ever they could to help me get in this piece. Does this mean a possible discount? Can they do that?



Yeah they can give you a discount although it's not done often unless the retail price is very high. They can do it however and it's really up to each individual store manager whether they are willing to. Another possibility is the SA could have been referring to their line of credit as well.


----------



## monokuro

Sorry if this was asked before but so many pages to go through! ><

How often should/can you polish the sterling silver pieces? or can you polish as you please? ^^;

I just got my first tiffany bracelet and am completely new to how to care for it!

Also.. do you have any recommendations on how to clean it? (or something I can buy to clean it with.. like a liquid not the polishing cloth.. ^^)

Thank you!


----------



## snowshiro

Hi Tyler!  Why some Tiffany platinum rings mark PT950, some IRID PLAT?  Is there difference?  Thanks!


----------



## JENNiFER*

monokuro said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but so many pages to go through! ><
> 
> How often should/can you polish the sterling silver pieces? or can you polish as you please? ^^;
> 
> I just got my first tiffany bracelet and am completely new to how to care for it!
> 
> Also.. do you have any recommendations on how to clean it? (or something I can buy to clean it with.. like a liquid not the polishing cloth.. ^^)
> 
> Thank you!


I use Weiman Silver Cream (I purchased it on eBay) to polish all my Tiffany silver pieces and it works wonders! It's a purple paste that you rub onto the silver using a clean cloth. A sponge comes included with the cream, and it works well, but it's only good for one or two uses. I just cut up a cotton shirt that I don't need and use that instead. 

I haven't done enough research on this to say it with certainty, but I heard that using a liquid silver cleaner (the type you dip your silver into and it comes out shining like new without any rubbing) is bad for the silver and damages it in the long run. That's why i opted for the cream cleanser even though it takes more work.


----------



## darkangel07760

I didn't know that Tiffany's offered a line of credit!  Is it a card of some sort?


----------



## monokuro

@JENNiFER* Thank you! 

Also, I was wondering (since my last question wasn't answered fully.. ><) can you polish (with the tiff silver polish cloth) after each use.. or will too much polishing do more harm than good? As for storing.. should I store it in the little pouch it came with?

Any advice would be awesome.. thank you!


----------



## elle tee

monokuro said:


> @JENNiFER* Thank you!
> 
> Also, I was wondering (since my last question wasn't answered fully.. ><) can you polish (with the tiff silver polish cloth) after each use.. or will too much polishing do more harm than good? As for storing.. should I store it in the little pouch it came with?
> 
> Any advice would be awesome.. thank you!



As you wear your piece, you'll start to see when it needs to be polished.  It won't be after every use, it will be maybe every couple of weeks, at least it is for me.  The cloth is a good way to give it a quick polish and keep it looking nice, save the cream/liquid for when it's more tarnished.  The pouch it came in is a great place to store it, the most important thing is that you don't want to store sterling out in the open air, and you don't want to store it anyplace humid if you can avoid it, since humidity makes it tarnish faster.  The more you wear it, the less it will tarnish.  Enjoy your new Tiffany piece!


----------



## -josy

HI tyler! I am about to purchase a gold tiffany necklace, but I am not sure wish one of these two..
1. RTT mini double heart or
2. 1837 round lock with diamond
But someone told me the double heart scratches (one to other) easily and the other one that the lock is always flipping back.
Which one do you recommend!?? I like them both. Please give me some advice.
Thankss!!


----------



## TylerDurden

monokuro said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but so many pages to go through! ><
> 
> How often should/can you polish the sterling silver pieces? or can you polish as you please? ^^;
> 
> I just got my first tiffany bracelet and am completely new to how to care for it!
> 
> Also.. do you have any recommendations on how to clean it? (or something I can buy to clean it with.. like a liquid not the polishing cloth.. ^^)
> 
> Thank you!



Tiffany's silver polish is $5 for a small bottle and it works great, it's the only thing I'd recommend for their silver. I'm pretty sure that you can use it as often as you like. Just use it along with a soft cloth and you should be fine.


----------



## TylerDurden

snowshiro said:


> Hi Tyler!  Why some Tiffany platinum rings mark PT950, some IRID PLAT?  Is there difference?  Thanks!



I've never seen a Tiffany ring stamped IRID PLAT. All Platinum Tiffany rings should say PT950.


----------



## TylerDurden

darkangel07760 said:


> I didn't know that Tiffany's offered a line of credit!  Is it a card of some sort?



Yep it's a Tiffany blue credit card, you apply for it at a store just as you would any other dept. store card.


----------



## TylerDurden

-josy said:


> HI tyler! I am about to purchase a gold tiffany necklace, but I am not sure wish one of these two..
> 1. RTT mini double heart or
> 2. 1837 round lock with diamond
> But someone told me the double heart scratches (one to other) easily and the other one that the lock is always flipping back.
> Which one do you recommend!?? I like them both. Please give me some advice.
> Thankss!!



It's true, the double heart design does scratch itself a lot. I've never seen the 1837 does but the description does sound nice. There is a way you can loop the chain so that it doesn't flip over. An SA can show you when you buy it.


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Tyler
I went to buy a sugar stack rings today, in SS rock crystal or amethyst, but the sales associate but looking in the system and she couldnt find any available. with more searching she came to the conclusion that the silver sugar stack rings were being discontinued. the SA told me to look online to see if the amethyst or rock crystal was still available and I could purchase it that way....the crystal was there but not the amethyst.

did they ever make the sugar stack ring in large size with SS and amethyst that you know of?
TIA


----------



## TylerDurden

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Tyler
> I went to buy a sugar stack rings today, in SS rock crystal or amethyst, but the sales associate but looking in the system and she couldnt find any available. with more searching she came to the conclusion that the silver sugar stack rings were being discontinued. the SA told me to look online to see if the amethyst or rock crystal was still available and I could purchase it that way....the crystal was there but not the amethyst.
> 
> did they ever make the sugar stack ring in large size with SS and amethyst that you know of?
> TIA



Up until I left the company they only had the silver sugar stack rings in the smaller size. It's a shame 'cause I really like the bigger size but that one is only in gold. They may have made a big one in silver after I left but I doubt it. The Picasso collection doesn't usually have the exact same designs in silver and gold.


----------



## ms_kitty_penny

Hiya, Thanks so much for your time. I have a few questions, I have recently purchased a secondhand Tiffany ring to give away as a gift. When I send it to the shop for revaluation, do i get the documentation in the leather holder? and will it be possible to purchase items like suede/blue box etc as well since I dont have it? Basically, will Tiffany do that? Thanks so much


----------



## TylerDurden

ms_kitty_penny said:


> Hiya, Thanks so much for your time. I have a few questions, I have recently purchased a secondhand Tiffany ring to give away as a gift. When I send it to the shop for revaluation, do i get the documentation in the leather holder? and will it be possible to purchase items like suede/blue box etc as well since I dont have it? Basically, will Tiffany do that? Thanks so much



I don't know what the valuation comes in to be honest. A valuation is quite pricey so I would hope it comes in a leather holder. They don't normally give blue boxes in those situations because the original purchaser already received it. Those boxes are relatively expensive and Tiffany tries to cut down on giving away more than one per purchase so they can't be used to help sell fake merchandise. That being said, it is possible because I have seen it before so I just recommend being very nice to the person who is helping you and asking very nicely


----------



## ms_kitty_penny

TylerDurden said:


> I don't know what the valuation comes in to be honest. A valuation is quite pricey so I would hope it comes in a leather holder. They don't normally give blue boxes in those situations because the original purchaser already received it. Those boxes are relatively expensive and Tiffany tries to cut down on giving away more than one per purchase so they can't be used to help sell fake merchandise. That being said, it is possible because I have seen it before so I just recommend being very nice to the person who is helping you and asking very nicely



wow thanks so much for the info...you are such a star  i will definitely be real nice lol. thanks again for your time and take care xxxxx


----------



## ninjuwat

Hi!  I have a situation I'm hoping someone can help me with.  Today I bought a graduated bead necklace from a shop that ended up with one.  They claimed to have authenticated it and I fell for it.  I got it home and started inspecting things a little closer and think it might be a fake.  The care card says "care of sterling silver" on the front and inside (it is folded) it says "thank you for selecting this sterling silver gift from Tiffany & Co."  The lobster clasp has the 925 stamped on the part that moves, not the base of the clasp.  Some of the beads have a strange looking whitish "stain" down around the openings.  I'm devestated.  Did I get suckered?  I was planning on buying this very necklace direct from Tiffany in a week or so, but this one just seemed to present itself at just the right time.  And it wasn't cheap.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## TylerDurden

ninjuwat said:


> Hi!  I have a situation I'm hoping someone can help me with.  Today I bought a graduated bead necklace from a shop that ended up with one.  They claimed to have authenticated it and I fell for it.  I got it home and started inspecting things a little closer and think it might be a fake.  The care card says "care of sterling silver" on the front and inside (it is folded) it says "thank you for selecting this sterling silver gift from Tiffany & Co."  The lobster clasp has the 925 stamped on the part that moves, not the base of the clasp.  Some of the beads have a strange looking whitish "stain" down around the openings.  I'm devestated.  Did I get suckered?  I was planning on buying this very necklace direct from Tiffany in a week or so, but this one just seemed to present itself at just the right time.  And it wasn't cheap.  Thanks in advance!



It doesn't sound authentic but you might want to post pictures of it in the "Authenticate This" thread. I can't tell you how many times I've heard stories like this. The small savings you get from buying from somewhere besides Tiffany's really isn't worth it in my opinion. In the future you should buy from Tiffany's for the peace of mind.


----------



## ChiChi143

ms_kitty_penny said:


> Hiya, Thanks so much for your time. I have a few questions, I have recently purchased a secondhand Tiffany ring to give away as a gift. When I send it to the shop for revaluation, do i get the documentation in the leather holder? and will it be possible to purchase items like suede/blue box etc as well since I dont have it? Basically, will Tiffany do that? Thanks so much



I purchased a secondhand bracelet that didn't come with the box and pouch, so when I took it in for a cleaning I asked for the pair and received it free of charge!


----------



## Cinderlala

Just an update----thanks Tyler for your advice regarding my broken cupcake charm----it was handled just as you said, a quick & painless exchange!  Great service from Tiffany's!!!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Does T&Co have a heart tag ring? I love the RTT line, and I would love to have a heart shaped ring, but all I can see online is the oval version. Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

blueeyedgirl said:


> Does T&Co have a heart tag ring? I love the RTT line, and I would love to have a heart shaped ring, but all I can see online is the oval version. Thanks!



Yes they do! Same price too. If you don't see it online call or visit a store.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

^ Thanks!


----------



## amsiepoo

Hi Tyler, I searched through the thread and couldn't find the answer to this question:

I just put my heart necklace into a jewelry cleaner solution that I've used many times before but this time when I took it out it has a yellowish tint on it. Can it be fixed? I'm too scared to try to use anything else on it to try to get the yellow out. I've just washed it out with water and soap.

TIA!


----------



## Gema

Hello   I tried to read all the way through, hopefully I'm not bothering you with a repeat... I have a ring that was my grandmother's and the markings look different than what I'm used to.  It is also a style I'm sure is long discontinued.  I think it might be WWII era... I'd like to know a little more about it.  If I took it into a store to have it serviced would they have a book to match it against or be able to give me more information?  Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

amsiepoo said:


> Hi Tyler, I searched through the thread and couldn't find the answer to this question:
> 
> I just put my heart necklace into a jewelry cleaner solution that I've used many times before but this time when I took it out it has a yellowish tint on it. Can it be fixed? I'm too scared to try to use anything else on it to try to get the yellow out. I've just washed it out with water and soap.
> 
> TIA!



That's strange. Was it a SS Tiffany necklace? If so I would recommend using a Tiffany silver polishing cream or if you really want to be safe bring it into Tiffany's CS and they could recommend something. In the future I would only use Tiffany products to clean your jewelry.


----------



## TylerDurden

Gema said:


> Hello   I tried to read all the way through, hopefully I'm not bothering you with a repeat... I have a ring that was my grandmother's and the markings look different than what I'm used to.  It is also a style I'm sure is long discontinued.  I think it might be WWII era... I'd like to know a little more about it.  If I took it into a store to have it serviced would they have a book to match it against or be able to give me more information?  Thanks!



They don't have a catalogue of every product at the stores, maybe the NY store does. If you bring it into the store they can send it to NY and research and give you more information on that particular piece, although if it's very obscure it may take weeks and there is a charge.


----------



## Gema

Follow up... does that mean I'll have problems getting it cleaned and having the prongs checked if they aren't familiar with the style?  What would you have done while you were working there?  Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## TylerDurden

Gema said:


> Follow up... does that mean I'll have problems getting it cleaned and having the prongs checked if they aren't familiar with the style?  What would you have done while you were working there?  Thanks so much for the quick response!



It depends on what you're looking for. If you just want cleaning and maintenance then any Tiffany store can do that no matter what the piece is. If you're looking for the history of the piece or a valuation then it needs to be sent to NY and there is a charge of a couple hundred dollars at least.


----------



## kellymcd

Did this thread just get "sticky-ed"  if so Congrats! Tyler! Thanks for all of the great info!


----------



## TylerDurden

kellymcd said:


> Did this thread just get "sticky-ed"  if so Congrats! Tyler! Thanks for all of the great info!


Sweet! I'm glad that you all have enjoyed it and I'm happy that more people will be able to find it and hopefully get their questions answered.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Congrats Tyler!!  And thank you for all your answers!


----------



## +stePHANie+

congrats on the sticky tyler! you've been a great help to all of us


----------



## Gema

Thanks Tyler!  I was just worried that since it's so old they might not recognize it and consequently not want to check/service it for me.  As much as I'd like to know more I don't think I could send it away, especially as I don't care about valuation.  Thanks again


----------



## FaireDuShopping

Hi Tyler,

Great thread! I have a question - I got a Tiffany's sterling silver bottle stopper w/ cork stopper for a wedding gift (almost 2 years ago). I never used it until now. On the first use, the cork wouldn't come out of the bottle and completely broke off! Most of it is still stuck in the bottle. Will they either replace the cork or replace the entire item? Do you happen to know if this happened to other people, because I see on the website the only sterling bottle stopper now has a rubber stopper instead of cork? Also, the item is from NY, but I have since moved to Amsterdam. Do you think the Amsterdam store will be able to help me (assuming that Tiffany's will be able to fix/replace it?)? 

Many, many thanks in advance!


----------



## TylerDurden

FaireDuShopping said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> Great thread! I have a question - I got a Tiffany's sterling silver bottle stopper w/ cork stopper for a wedding gift (almost 2 years ago). I never used it until now. On the first use, the cork wouldn't come out of the bottle and completely broke off! Most of it is still stuck in the bottle. Will they either replace the cork or replace the entire item? Do you happen to know if this happened to other people, because I see on the website the only sterling bottle stopper now has a rubber stopper instead of cork? Also, the item is from NY, but I have since moved to Amsterdam. Do you think the Amsterdam store will be able to help me (assuming that Tiffany's will be able to fix/replace it?)?
> 
> Many, many thanks in advance!



I can't say for sure but often they will replace items for customers in situations such as this. One problem however is exchanging items in other countries, Tiffany's is pretty strict about not doing this. The reason being is that by exchanging it in another country you essentially imported the item to The Netherlands for them and Tiffany's being a law abiding company would have to pay duties on that item. You can always try however you may have end up having to send it to NY.


----------



## FaireDuShopping

TylerDurden said:


> I can't say for sure but often they will replace items for customers in situations such as this. One problem however is exchanging items in other countries, Tiffany's is pretty strict about not doing this. The reason being is that by exchanging it in another country you essentially imported the item to The Netherlands for them and Tiffany's being a law abiding company would have to pay duties on that item. You can always try however you may have end up having to send it to NY.



Hi Tyler,

Many thanks for your quick response!! I will check with the store here, but I understand what you mean about the import duties. The store here is quite new, so I would imagine that would make it even less likely for them to exchange it. My parents are visiting in 6 weeks, so I will send it back to NY with them if necessary. That would probably be better than mailing back, as I may cause other customs duty issues trying to re-import to the USA by mail. 

Thanks again!


----------



## snowshiro

Hi Tyler!  I to post in authenticate too, but what do you think of this?  You say Irid Plat not Tiffany mark, but possible on vintage to be like this?  I see this set on ebay and think is really pretty... thanks for opinion!

http://cgi.ebay.com/TIFFANY-CO-PLAT...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item335cad8937


----------



## TylerDurden

snowshiro said:


> Hi Tyler!  I to post in authenticate too, but what do you think of this?  You say Irid Plat not Tiffany mark, but possible on vintage to be like this?  I see this set on ebay and think is really pretty... thanks for opinion!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TIFFANY-CO-PLAT...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item335cad8937



It looks nice, it's hard to say if it's authentic because there are so few pieces like this. When spending that kind of money I would want some sort of reassurance that it's authentic. It is possible that they could have switched out the stones. I would see what their return policy is and have the piece looked at by a certified gemologist either at Tiffany's or somewhere else.


----------



## ekm11

Hi Tyler!
I recently purchased a Tiffany's charm as a gift, but the recipient doesn't have a Tiffany's bracelet. My SA mentioned that I can get the charm soldered on the bracelet, but does that only apply if the bracelet is Tiffany's? Said bracelet also has a charm that can be engraved...would Tiffany's engrave a piece that isn't their own?


----------



## TylerDurden

ekm11 said:


> Hi Tyler!
> I recently purchased a Tiffany's charm as a gift, but the recipient doesn't have a Tiffany's bracelet. My SA mentioned that I can get the charm soldered on the bracelet, but does that only apply if the bracelet is Tiffany's? Said bracelet also has a charm that can be engraved...would Tiffany's engrave a piece that isn't their own?



They'll solder a charm onto a non-Tiffany bracelet but they won't engrave a non-Tiffany item. Any engraver could do this for you however.


----------



## SomethingSinful

Hi Tyler,
What do you think about the Lucida® Three Stone engagement ring? Can you tell me a bit more about it? What is the ctw of the side stones for a ring that is 1ctw? Also, have you ever seen a person with size 5 ring finger try it on? If so what did you think of the finger coverage? 

On the website it says "Please call for pricing and availability." does that mean they are discontinuing that ring style?


----------



## TylerDurden

SomethingSinful said:


> Hi Tyler,
> What do you think about the Lucida® Three Stone engagement ring? Can you tell me a bit more about it? What is the ctw of the side stones for a ring that is 1ctw? Also, have you ever seen a person with size 5 ring finger try it on? If so what did you think of the finger coverage?
> 
> On the website it says "Please call for pricing and availability." does that mean they are discontinuing that ring style?



I'm not sure what size the side stones are on a 1 ct. Lucida ring since it's been a while since I worked there, I'm guessing .25 each. If you're a size 5 I think the Lucida will be a little overpowering as it's a not a very dainty design. All engagement rings on the website say to call for pricing because every ring is different and therefore have different prices, too many to list on their site.


----------



## gilsbird

Hey Tyler - I haven't had time to review the whole forum, so please forgive me if you have already answered this....I wanted to get some vintage Tiffany and I found a "return to Tiffany" bracelet at a local pawn shop.  I triple love it and really want to buy it...I wanted to get some more information on the serial number that it has on it?  I see the new ones don't have a unique number on them - or do they?  I did an exhaustive search of the Tiffany web site for answers, but came up with Nada....can you help me?  Thanks in advance...

A Tiffany Rookie


----------



## TylerDurden

gilsbird said:


> Hey Tyler - I haven't had time to review the whole forum, so please forgive me if you have already answered this....I wanted to get some vintage Tiffany and I found a "return to Tiffany" bracelet at a local pawn shop.  I triple love it and really want to buy it...I wanted to get some more information on the serial number that it has on it?  I see the new ones don't have a unique number on them - or do they?  I did an exhaustive search of the Tiffany web site for answers, but came up with Nada....can you help me?  Thanks in advance...
> 
> A Tiffany Rookie



The number on those bracelets is not registered. It's for people to register after they have bought it so in case you lose it and someone returns it to a Tiffany store, Tiffany's will send it back to you. That is assuming someone brings it into a store...not likely. Honestly, unless the price is very, very, cheap I would recommend buying it directly from Tiffany's at about $250. That way you have peace of mind knowing that it's authentic. Oh, and I think all the new RTT bracelets have unique serial numbers on them.


----------



## wongy74

Hi Tyler, I had a question about the diamonds in wedding bands, specifically the channel-set band.  Do you know what color and clarity they are?  The SA at the store said F-G color, VS2 clarity.  The customer service 1-800 number said between D-J color and IF-SI1 clarity.  I aksed if one ring could have colors between D-J since the color difference must be noticeable even in small diamonds!  She said yes.  What is the truth?!?!? 

Thanks!


----------



## TylerDurden

wongy74 said:


> Hi Tyler, I had a question about the diamonds in wedding bands, specifically the channel-set band.  Do you know what color and clarity they are?  The SA at the store said F-G color, VS2 clarity.  The customer service 1-800 number said between D-J color and IF-SI1 clarity.  I aksed if one ring could have colors between D-J since the color difference must be noticeable even in small diamonds!  She said yes.  What is the truth?!?!?
> 
> Thanks!



Well when I worked there the diamonds that they used in those sorts of rings were F-G color and VS1-VS2 clarity but I know that they were planning on lower the quality of the diamonds used in such rings. That really is as much as I can tell you. I tend to believe what the SA said more.


----------



## SomethingSinful

Tyler,
thank you for taking the time to answer my question


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Tyler, quick question about tie clips.

I'm thinking about getting my SO the plain tie clip, retails for $85, it's just plain sterling silver. Would you recommend it? Is it over-priced? Can it be engraved? Does Tiffany's do engraving? Price? Time period approx? Do people buy tie clips anymore?

Thank you!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Wow, what a great thread! I'm so glad I found this....

Hi Tyler, I have a question for you...I have this ring from the Somerset collection:

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...p+2-c+288198-r+501287466+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I went to put it on yesterday, and, out of nowhere, the links seem to have loosened and the ring no longer holds it solid circular shape...it sort of shifts if you squeeze it from the sides...does that make sense? I don't know if I'm describing it clearly. It's not that it's unwearable or even noticeable to anyone but me, but naturally I was a bit surprised....just wondering if this is normal or if you've ever heard of this before!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TylerDurden

burb3rrylov3r said:


> Tyler, quick question about tie clips.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting my SO the plain tie clip, retails for $85, it's just plain sterling silver. Would you recommend it? Is it over-priced? Can it be engraved? Does Tiffany's do engraving? Price? Time period approx? Do people buy tie clips anymore?
> 
> Thank you!



For what it is, yeah it's a little overpriced but then again if you're looking at the intrinsic value all of Tiffany's silver is overpriced. Of all the tie clips that they have I would say that one is the coolest. Engraving is something like $11 for the first 3 letters and $1 for each additional letter. It can be anywhere from 1 day to 1 week. Yeah I think tie clips are making a comeback.


----------



## TylerDurden

louboutinlawyer said:


> Wow, what a great thread! I'm so glad I found this....
> 
> Hi Tyler, I have a question for you...I have this ring from the Somerset collection:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...p+2-c+288198-r+501287466+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I went to put it on yesterday, and, out of nowhere, the links seem to have loosened and the ring no longer holds it solid circular shape...it sort of shifts if you squeeze it from the sides...does that make sense? I don't know if I'm describing it clearly. It's not that it's unwearable or even noticeable to anyone but me, but naturally I was a bit surprised....just wondering if this is normal or if you've ever heard of this before!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yep, this is normal for this particular mesh ring. There are others of the same design that don't lose their rigidity, it just depends on where it's made. Personally I like it when it gets that way because it's more comfortable and I think it looks cooler.


----------



## wongy74

TylerDurden said:


> Well when I worked there the diamonds that they used in those sorts of rings were F-G color and VS1-VS2 clarity but I know that they were planning on lower the quality of the diamonds used in such rings. That really is as much as I can tell you. I tend to believe what the SA said more.


 
Thanks so much!  I really appreciate this thread and you!  So much interesting information.  I did speak with a diamond specialist over the phone, and she said that the diamonds in the channel-set bands were G-H and VS1-VS2.  

I am pretty sure the other phone cs lady didn't know what she was talking about, as she initially told me the color was "139."  She had to go check after I told her that diamond colors are graded by letters.  lol 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## TylerDurden

angieelve said:


> first I would like to extend my Congratulations to u,Tyler!
> 
> I was really amazed,when I read your thread and I was like, "wow! you've worked on tiffany" ... and tiffany well is one of the famous company!
> 
> 
> I have a question, how many designs does tiffany introduce? do they do it every year? quarterly?
> 
> 
> By the way, I hope you'll be where you want to be! Have a great day! Thank you in advance!



It seems like they come out with at least a half dozen new products every week now days.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

TylerDurden said:


> Yep, this is normal for this particular mesh ring. There are others of the same design that don't lose their rigidity, it just depends on where it's made. Personally I like it when it gets that way because it's more comfortable and I think it looks cooler.



Wonderful, thank you so much!!


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

TylerDurden said:


> For what it is, yeah it's a little overpriced but then again if you're looking at the intrinsic value all of Tiffany's silver is overpriced. Of all the tie clips that they have I would say that one is the coolest. Engraving is something like $11 for the first 3 letters and $1 for each additional letter. It can be anywhere from 1 day to 1 week. Yeah I think tie clips are making a comeback.




Thanks a bunch


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Hi Tyler!! I have a question about the Paloma Picasso necklace below.  If I order this from my local Tiffany store, would they be able to extend the chain to 18 inches?? If so, do you know the approximate cost to get a chain extended?? TIA!!  *~* 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+2-c+287465-r+101607567-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## TylerDurden

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Hi Tyler!! I have a question about the Paloma Picasso necklace below.  If I order this from my local Tiffany store, would they be able to extend the chain to 18 inches?? If so, do you know the approximate cost to get a chain extended?? TIA!!  *~*
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+2-c+287465-r+101607567-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Yes they can. I don't remember the prices to extend gold, I think it's something like $50 an inch or sometimes it will be the price per inch so to figure out what the price per inch of this particular pendant is just divide the price by 16 and you get the price per inch. Multiply that by 2 to get the cost of extending it 2 inches.


----------



## luvs*it*

TylerDurden said:


> Yes they can. I don't remember the prices to extend gold, I think it's something like $50 an inch or sometimes it will be the price per inch so to figure out what the price per inch of this particular pendant is just divide the price by 16 and you get the price per inch. Multiply that by 2 to get the cost of extending it 2 inches.




*~*Thanks so much for the quick reply!!  *~*


----------



## Jayne1

I was thinking of selling one of my old DBtY necklaces and was looking around *Bay to see prices. 

One of the auctions stated that her DBtY necklace was an older style and a better quality diamond... and that Tiffany no longer sells the same quality of diamond as hers.

I have three styles of the DBtY necklaces and I'm trying to figure out if my diamonds are the older, better quality.  Do you  know when Tiffany made this change... and more importantly, did they really lower the quality of their diamonds in the Peretti designs?


----------



## TylerDurden

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking of selling one of my old DBtY necklaces and was looking around *Bay to see prices.
> 
> One of the auctions stated that her DBtY necklace was an older style and a better quality diamond... and that Tiffany no longer sells the same quality of diamond as hers.
> 
> I have three styles of the DBtY necklaces and I'm trying to figure out if my diamonds are the older, better quality.  Do you  know when Tiffany made this change... and more importantly, did they really lower the quality of their diamonds in the Peretti designs?



I think that person may have been misinformed. Tiffany did lower the quality of their melee diamonds but larger stones like the ones in the DBTY are still higher quality. DBTY are pretty much the same quality stones across the board depending on the size and price that you paid. If you want to know what the quality of the stones are in your particular piece it might say it on the receipt, if not call the store and ask them to look up the transaction and based on that they can tell you what the color, clarity, and carat weight are.


----------



## Jayne1

TylerDurden said:


> I think that person may have been misinformed. Tiffany did lower the quality of their melee diamonds but larger stones like the ones in the DBTY are still higher quality.* DBTY are pretty much the same quality stones across the board depending on the size and price that you paid. *If you want to know what the quality of the stones are in your particular piece it might say it on the receipt, if not call the store and ask them to look up the transaction and based on that they can tell you what the color, clarity, and carat weight are.


I don't really want to know the color, clarity, and carat weight, necessarily.  It's not like we had a choice when we bought them... did we?  The only decision I made was the size of the diamonds. I was under the impression that the color and clarity was always uniform throughout all the necklaces.

Anyway, I was just wondering if the quality was lower now... but I believe you that it is not.  I've started wearing all three necklaces (small single diamond, the one with 5 small diamonds and the longer style with the thicker chain and different size dismonds) together but they get _so tangled_ and won't stay separated. 

Thank you for your reply - much appreciated!


----------



## TylerDurden

Jayne1 said:


> I don't really want to know the color, clarity, and carat weight, necessarily.  It's not like we had a choice when we bought them... did we?  The only decision I made was the size of the diamonds. I was under the impression that the color and clarity was always uniform throughout all the necklaces.
> 
> Anyway, I was just wondering if the quality was lower now... but I believe you that it is not.  I've started wearing all three necklaces (small single diamond, the one with 5 small diamonds and the longer style with the thicker chain and different size dismonds) together but they get _so tangled_ and won't stay separated.
> 
> Thank you for your reply - much appreciated!



Well you can't choose whatever color, clarity, and carat weight you want but they do have DBTY of varying quality depending on the price point. So hers may be better than yours but she may have paid more for it. So yours would be the same as any others that were purchased for the same price (prices do change with time but you know what I mean.)


----------



## Jayne1

^ Got it - thanks!


----------



## calicaliente

I lost one of my 1837 circle silver earrings a little over a year ago. Is it possible to get a replacement for one? I tried looking on the website and the only seem to carry the gold version which bums me out and makes me think that it may possible be discontinued. Any thought on this?


----------



## TylerDurden

calicaliente said:


> I lost one of my 1837 circle silver earrings a little over a year ago. Is it possible to get a replacement for one? I tried looking on the website and the only seem to carry the gold version which bums me out and makes me think that it may possible be discontinued. Any thought on this?



Not sure which one you're talking about but just because it's not on the website doesn't mean it's discontinued. You can order a replacement from customer service for half the price you paid.


----------



## trustlove

Tyler,
I had a quick question for you. FH and I looking to buy the Tiffany Legacy Engagement ring (w/o graduated stones) and I was wondering what is the biggest carat size you can get for that particular ring. We are currently looking at a 2.5. Also do you know about the price range for that style and carat size.


----------



## SweetCherries

Hi Tyler,
Last year I've purchased an atlas wg ring with 3 diamonds and the receipt did not indicate the description of the stones or did I receive any jewelery appraisal/ certificate(does it only comes with E-ring purchase only?
Thank you for you time!


----------



## Yolandaaaaa

Hey Tyler,
I'm considering buying the "small" Elsa Peretti open heart necklace. Approximately how big is the heart? How big is the "medium" heart? Thanks!

~Yolanda


----------



## TylerDurden

Yolandaaaaa said:


> Hey Tyler,
> I'm considering buying the "small" Elsa Peretti open heart necklace. Approximately how big is the heart? How big is the "medium" heart? Thanks!
> 
> ~Yolanda



Sorry, I don't know the exact measurements but customer service would have this info. The small is about the size of a nickle and looks good on small to petite ladies IMO. The medium A size is about the size of a quarter and is my personal favorite size.


----------



## TylerDurden

trustlove said:


> Tyler,
> I had a quick question for you. FH and I looking to buy the Tiffany Legacy Engagement ring (w/o graduated stones) and I was wondering what is the biggest carat size you can get for that particular ring. We are currently looking at a 2.5. Also do you know about the price range for that style and carat size.



I'm pretty sure it's available in that size although there will be few to choose from in that size range. I would say that the lowest color and clarity in that size would be 25k at the very least if there are even any stones in I color and VS2 clarity. You're probably looking at more like 50k.


----------



## TylerDurden

SweetCherries said:


> Hi Tyler,
> Last year I've purchased an atlas wg ring with 3 diamonds and the receipt did not indicate the description of the stones or did I receive any jewelery appraisal/ certificate(does it only comes with E-ring purchase only?
> Thank you for you time!



Yeah it comes with E-rings over a certain price or you may request one on other jewelry as long as it's over 10k.


----------



## SweetCherries

TylerDurden said:


> Yeah it comes with E-rings over a certain price or you may request one on other jewelry as long as it's over 10k.



Thank you Tyler, you're awesome!


----------



## wongy74

Hey Tyler,  Is it too much to ask for a platinum w/diamonds wedding band I just bought to be perfectly polished?  The band "face" is ok, but the sides of the band (or I guess you could call them top and bottom?) have some fine scratches and about three very, very shallow dings - they are quite hard to see.  Is this something that usually occurs on Tiffany's platinum jewelry (before sale, of couse)?

Will the dings polish out?  I'm debating whether I should wear it a bit before sending it out to NY for polish since I know polishing removes some of the metal.  So if the dings will polish out, I'll just wait a bit.

Thank you so much, and, yes, I know I'm very "particular."  lol


----------



## TylerDurden

SweetCherries said:


> Thank you Tyler, you're awesome!



I forgot to mention that you can find out the specs just by calling or visiting a store. They just won't give you a diamond certificate for jewelry at that price point.


----------



## TylerDurden

wongy74 said:


> Hey Tyler,  Is it too much to ask for a platinum w/diamonds wedding band I just bought to be perfectly polished?  The band "face" is ok, but the sides of the band (or I guess you could call them top and bottom?) have some fine scratches and about three very, very shallow dings - they are quite hard to see.  Is this something that usually occurs on Tiffany's platinum jewelry (before sale, of couse)?
> 
> Will the dings polish out?  I'm debating whether I should wear it a bit before sending it out to NY for polish since I know polishing removes some of the metal.  So if the dings will polish out, I'll just wait a bit.
> 
> Thank you so much, and, yes, I know I'm very "particular."  lol



It's possible that this could happen with jewelry that's been tried on in the store. There's really no way to tell if it's been tried on or just come straight from manufacturing. I don't think polishing will help much, you have a 30 day return policy, I recommend you exchange it for another one.


----------



## wongy74

TylerDurden said:


> It's possible that this could happen with jewelry that's been tried on in the store. There's really no way to tell if it's been tried on or just come straight from manufacturing. I don't think polishing will help much, you have a 30 day return policy, I recommend you exchange it for another one.


 
Hmmm... they told me that polishing would take out the fine scratches, and I had it resized so they say I can't return it.


----------



## TylerDurden

wongy74 said:


> Hmmm... they told me that polishing would take out the fine scratches, and I had it resized so they say I can't return it.



Yeah you can't return it if it's been sized. From my experience polishing takes out big scratches but creates fine scratches.


----------



## NurseAnn

Hey Tyler.  I just have a curiousity question for you.  Since you left T&Co have you gone back and shopped there?  Is there anything new out now that you would want bad enough to buy it even without your discount?  If you've been back have you noticed a decline in the quality of their products?  I have been shopping there for a little over a year and even in that little time have noticed a change in their manufacturing.  The last two necklaces I bought (Bean and 1837 Interlocking Circles) came in felt (not suede) pouches with the "Tiffany and Company" name looking like it was ironed onto it rather than printed and the tags marked "Tiffany and Co" on the necklaces themselves look thin enough that I'd swear they were fake if I hadn't bought them at the store myself.  It looks like you left the company at a good time.  Do you ever think of going back?  I still like a lot of the designs they sell so I will keep going back for now.  I'm just surprised at the changes.


----------



## TylerDurden

NurseAnn said:


> Hey Tyler.  I just have a curiousity question for you.  Since you left T&Co have you gone back and shopped there?  Is there anything new out now that you would want bad enough to buy it even without your discount?  If you've been back have you noticed a decline in the quality of their products?  I have been shopping there for a little over a year and even in that little time have noticed a change in their manufacturing.  The last two necklaces I bought (Bean and 1837 Interlocking Circles) came in felt (not suede) pouches with the "Tiffany and Company" name looking like it was ironed onto it rather than printed and the tags marked "Tiffany and Co" on the necklaces themselves look thin enough that I'd swear they were fake if I hadn't bought them at the store myself.  It looks like you left the company at a good time.  Do you ever think of going back?  I still like a lot of the designs they sell so I will keep going back for now.  I'm just surprised at the changes.



I haven't been back but I know what you mean. I noticed the quality going downhill in just the few years that I was working there. My theory is that because Tiffany is a public company in order to satisfy shareholders they look for ways to cut costs and it looks like they've done this by skimping on the quality of their products. This isn't sustainable in my opinion, eventually people will lose interest. They should figure out other ways to reduce costs rather than lowering the quality of their products.
I still feel like their fine jewelry is made well though and it's sad but if you want better quality you have to spend more. Personally as I get older I notice that my taste gets finer so the fine jewelry appeals to me more anyway.


----------



## trustlove

Should I call ahead to my local Tiffany store to make sure that they have the size and style engagement ring I want before I go and try them on?


----------



## TylerDurden

You could but the chances of them having it may not be likely. There are so many different variations in quality that each store doesn't have each variation in each style, although it should be available in the company somewhere. Also their rings only come in size 6. I would recommend going in and consulting with their SA's and if they have what you're looking for great, if not they can have it sent from another store.


----------



## trustlove

Thanks Tyler your are so helpful. I have a couple more questions. Are they more likely to have more smaller carats or larger carats at the store? I'm looking for 2.0-2.5 carat Tiffany Legacy or Tiffany Round Brilliant Bead-Set border, can't decide. Do you have any opinions of the two e-rings? Next question is emailing Tiffany reliable and are they are only certain type of question I can ask them through email, is calling better?


----------



## TylerDurden

trustlove said:


> Thanks Tyler your are so helpful. I have a couple more questions. Are they more likely to have more smaller carats or larger carats at the store? I'm looking for 2.0-2.5 carat Tiffany Legacy or Tiffany Round Brilliant Bead-Set border, can't decide. Do you have any opinions of the two e-rings? Next question is emailing Tiffany reliable and are they are only certain type of question I can ask them through email, is calling better?



It depends on which store you go to. Stores like Beverly Hills and NY would have much more rings in a larger carat size. Other stores may have just a couple rings in that size range. I personally like the Legacy design better myself. Email is fine if you email the store, I don't know about emailing their CS Dept. because I've never gotten any feedback about customer's experiences with them.


----------



## can

I posted a question and wonder if you could answer it. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-pendant-thinner-for-gold-ones-590394.html


----------



## can

does tiffany sell silver backings for earrings? how much do they charge for a pair?


----------



## TylerDurden

can said:


> does tiffany sell silver backings for earrings? how much do they charge for a pair?



Yes but you would have to bring in the earrings since they would have to match them to the earrings. Price is around $10 I think.


----------



## Phillyfan

Does the legacy design setting work on 2 different shapes of diamonds? Which do you like most of the legacys and do you think this design helps make center stone look larger than it is? Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## trustlove

Tyler, does the Tiffany Jean Schlumberger e-rings come in any bigger carat sizes than 1.5?


----------



## TylerDurden

trustlove said:


> Tyler, does the Tiffany Jean Schlumberger e-rings come in any bigger carat sizes than 1.5?



Can you post a picture of it? I don't think I've ever seen a Schlumberger engagement ring and they don't have it on the website. They have lots of cocktail rings though.


----------



## TylerDurden

Hokaplan said:


> Does the legacy design setting work on 2 different shapes of diamonds? Which do you like most of the legacys and do you think this design helps make center stone look larger than it is? Thanks so much for your expertise!



As far as I know the Legacy design only comes with a cushion cut diamond. I personally like the Legacy with out the graduated side stones, less is more. Yes it definitely does make it look larger.


----------



## trustlove

http://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10022&SelectedSKU=23712202
http://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10022&SelectedSKU=23712202


----------



## TylerDurden

trustlove said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10022&SelectedSKU=23712202
> http://www.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10022&SelectedSKU=23712202



Wow, those are nice. It's hard to say whether they come bigger. On one had I want to say yes because he is known for using large stones in his designs but on the other hand Schlumberger designs don't sell very well any more so there is limited quantities made. For this reason they may not use more significant stones in his designs.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks Tyler! I also prefer the Legacy without the graduated side stones. But I thought I saw a rounded looking Legacy in our local Tiffanys. I didn't realize it until I got home so I will call SA to find out exactly what it was. Do you think the Legacy is still nice in the 1 carat size? My budget doesn't allow me to go bigger. But there can always be an upgrade in the future.....


----------



## trustlove

Thanks Tyler I emailed them last night and asked if they had the Schlumberger engagement ring in a larger carat size, and they said as of right now it is not available in a larger size, but that I could have one made. How long does it usually take to get a ring made? And is there an extra cost for having it made?


----------



## TylerDurden

Hokaplan said:


> Thanks Tyler! I also prefer the Legacy without the graduated side stones. But I thought I saw a rounded looking Legacy in our local Tiffanys. I didn't realize it until I got home so I will call SA to find out exactly what it was. Do you think the Legacy is still nice in the 1 carat size? My budget doesn't allow me to go bigger. But there can always be an upgrade in the future.....



You know a round legacy does sound familiar, I think I might have seen it as well. I think 1 carat is great, I've seen smaller carat sizes in this design that look awesome.


----------



## TylerDurden

trustlove said:


> Thanks Tyler I emailed them last night and asked if they had the Schlumberger engagement ring in a larger carat size, and they said as of right now it is not available in a larger size, but that I could have one made. How long does it usually take to get a ring made? And is there an extra cost for having it made?



I have no idea how long it would take...maybe a month? I doubt if there's an extra cost, it will probably just be relatively more expensive than the ones on the site.


----------



## trustlove

Ok thank you so much for the help


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hi Tyler,

I'm not too sure if you can answer this but I've heard that with the Tiffany Ribbon Ring, it's advised that the center stone should not be more than 1 ct because of the way it's set.. is this true?

TIA!


----------



## can

I have two 22mm open heart pendants--one is silver and the other one is gold. They look almost identical from the upfront however if you look at them from the side, gold one is significantly thinner. I want to know if this is the case always or my gold one is happened to be thinner by mistake or something.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1108511&d=1274421485

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1108512&d=1274421485


----------



## CashmereFiend

Hi, Tyler!

I was wondering if you might know whether Elsa Peretti ever made a 3-bean bracelet (three beans set along a single chain, and not a charm bracelet). Thanks in advance!


----------



## trustlove

Tyler, Is there a big noticeable difference between color in the Tiffany e-rings. For example D and F or F and I? And also what are FH and I looking at paying for a 2.0 Tiffany Legacy?


----------



## Phillyfan

Sorry to bud in! I'm going to guess on these answers but I still hope to hear from Tyler. Also, I may go back to Tiffanys tomorrow so then I'll be able to give a more accurate answer. Personally, I was amazed how incredible the "D" looks. At this moment, that is all I want! I don't know if there is a huge difference between "D" and "F" but there is enough of a difference for me to visually tell. I think there is a pretty good difference between "F" and "I" and I would not get an "I". I would drop in carat size to improve in color personally. Finally my guess of a 2 carat Legacy would be in the $40,000's. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Obviously specs would affect the price range tremendously.
HTH!


----------



## Phillyfan

P.S. Tiffany site has $34,700 for the 2 carat Legacy. But I bet for a high quality with a "D" color it would cost a lot more. My SA said the higher you go in diamond size, the more rare and expensive to get those better colors. They're much easier to find in the smaller sizes. I'm glad I'm only able to afford smaller! LOL!


----------



## TylerDurden

lisalovesshoes said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> I'm not too sure if you can answer this but I've heard that with the Tiffany Ribbon Ring, it's advised that the center stone should not be more than 1 ct because of the way it's set.. is this true?
> 
> TIA!



I've never heard this before. I doubt Tiffany's would offer it in a larger size if it wasn't secure.


----------



## TylerDurden

can said:


> I have two 22mm open heart pendants--one is silver and the other one is gold. They look almost identical from the upfront however if you look at them from the side, gold one is significantly thinner. I want to know if this is the case always or my gold one is happened to be thinner by mistake or something.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1108511&d=1274421485
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1108512&d=1274421485



I thought I answered this question in your other thread but something must have happened. Gold and Platinum tend to be smaller than silver. I think they do this to keep the price point within a reasonable range. So no it's not unusual.


----------



## TylerDurden

CashmereFiend said:


> Hi, Tyler!
> 
> I was wondering if you might know whether Elsa Peretti ever made a 3-bean bracelet (three beans set along a single chain, and not a charm bracelet). Thanks in advance!



I think so, it sounds familiar. I definitely remember the 5 bean bracelet and I know there's a 3 bean pendant so there probably is a 3 bean bracelet.


----------



## TylerDurden

trustlove said:


> Tyler, Is there a big noticeable difference between color in the Tiffany e-rings. For example D and F or F and I? And also what are FH and I looking at paying for a 2.0 Tiffany Legacy?



I don't think so but depending on how well you know jewelry and how good your eyesight is you may notice a difference. The average person could probably notice a difference between D and I. I think 2 carats should probably start at the very least 20k if you were to get I color and VS2 clarity. Middle of the road quality will probably be more like 25-30k.


----------



## can

TylerDurden said:


> I thought I answered this question in your other thread but something must have happened. Gold and Platinum tend to be smaller than silver. I think they do this to keep the price point within a reasonable range. So no it's not unusual.


 
Thank you Tyler! Now I can be in peace of mind. Have a good day!


----------



## can

Hi again Tyler,

I have a question about the packaging for gold items. Do all tiffany gold items come in a black suede hard box? One the ebay, some gold come with a black hard box and some just come in a blue pouch just like silver items. Here are some examples.

http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-GOLD-TIFFAN...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item335d5c8377

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tiffany-CO-18K-...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item53df5aaf32

I have a gold necklace but I was given it in a blue pouch (I bought a second hand). Is it possble to buy or to get a black hard case at Tiffany's?

Thank you!


----------



## TylerDurden

can said:


> Hi again Tyler,
> 
> I have a question about the packaging for gold items. Do all tiffany gold items come in a black suede hard box? One the ebay, some gold come with a black hard box and some just come in a blue pouch just like silver items. Here are some examples.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-GOLD-TIFFAN...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item335d5c8377
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tiffany-CO-18K-...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item53df5aaf32
> 
> I have a gold necklace but I was given it in a blue pouch (I bought a second hand). Is it possble to buy or to get a black hard case at Tiffany's?
> 
> Thank you!



Gold items over a certain dollar amount (usually 1k) come in a suede box but sometimes they may not have a box that fits the item, in which case they'll put it in a suede pouch. It is possible that they'll give you one if you ask them but as I mentioned in an earlier post they try to avoid giving out more than one box per item in order to cut down on people using authentic boxes with counterfeit items.


----------



## TylerDurden

Hi everyone, 

So I've decided that I'm going to close this thread for two reasons. Since I've started I've probably answered every question imaginable regarding Tiffany's and it seems like I'm answering the same questions over and over again. Also it's been so long since I've worked there that a lot has changed and many of my answers may not be relevant. I feel that there is a lot of good info in the 60 or so pages of this thread and I hope it is a valuable resource for many of your questions. 

I'll still visit the forum so if you do have a question about Tiffany's just start a new thread and I'll try my best to answer it or you can always PM me.

Thanks everyone it's been fun!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thanks for all the info Tyler!  Good luck!


----------



## Phillyfan

I agree with you. I see a lot of questions coming in that you already answered. Thanks for all your help. But please stick around and visit from time to time. Don't know if you want to answer one very last question - LOL! Are you familiar with the Embrace engagement rings or were they introduced after you left? I was wondering what your opinion was on them as compared to the legacys. Thanks again for all of your expertise!


----------

